# 2012 Ohio Rut Update Board



## Ohiorut

in for later


----------



## jgss2

Im in


----------



## chaded

:wav:


----------



## irishhacker

Loved this thready last year.. Thanks


----------



## Jack The Ripper

saved


----------



## jklingenstein

Subscribed


----------



## ohioshooter68

THE RUT IS ON HERE GUYS!!!!!!!! I just saw a buck chasing a doe and breeding her. It's starting super early here with the cool temps!!!

He then pulled out a pack of Marlboro's and a glass of scotch!!!!!!!!!!

Only kidding...Can't wait for November


----------



## glassguy2511

I have actually started finding scrapes and rubs already this year. One section of my farm that is 10 acres or so already has over 20 scrapes. At first I thought it was younger deer getting worked up with the testosterone building, but I put a camera up on one of the scrapes and it is a 4.5/5.5 yr old 140" 8 pt. Havent seen anything like that this early in a long time. The buck to do ratio this year seems to be very high at 1-1 so that is what I think is causing it. More of establishing dominance than breeding.

The past few years the rut has sucked here in Ohio outside of the 3-4 day peake. We deserve to have a hot rut with lots of action. Certainly due for one anyway.


----------



## Dillzer

How do you guys think November 10-18th will be in south east Ohio? Think the rut will be on or winding down?


----------



## buckeye 12 ring

Subscribed


----------



## AmishArcher

I'm posting so i can follow things too


----------



## drew13

subscribed


----------



## BassinBowhunter

Gonna be another great year! Subscribed. Good luck to all this year. Stay safe and shoot straight.


----------



## shortstick28

In.. been waiting for the thread to pop up


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Dillzer said:


> How do you guys think November 10-18th will be in south east Ohio? Think the rut will be on or winding down?


Id say thats a little to late.


----------



## mathews_rage

On board!


----------



## 195B&C

Subscribed


----------



## JKinney

I'm in!!! 

Be in the stand Saturday morning!! 

Athens County location


----------



## napd63

Happy to see this Thread. Nov. 3-11 Tri-Valley public.


----------



## paarchhntr

Dillzer said:


> How do you guys think November 10-18th will be in south east Ohio? Think the rut will be on or winding down?


Should be great... I hunt SE OH and I have taken the full month of Nov off for the last 10yrs and have to say that for the last 3-4 years Nov 11-18 has been great. If I only had one week to hunt OH that would be it.


----------



## chaded

Dillzer said:


> How do you guys think November 10-18th will be in south east Ohio? Think the rut will be on or winding down?


Last year I shot my buck on the last day of the third week of November and year before the last day of the second week of November. Its not the peek or anything but you will still see some activity.


----------



## Dillzer

paarchhntr said:


> Should be great... I hunt SE OH and I have taken the full month of Nov off for the last 10yrs and have to say that for the last 3-4 years Nov 11-18 has been great. If I only had one week to hunt OH that would be it.


Ok sweettttt! That's when I'll be there!!


----------



## Quikhonda

Im in.. I have they time off this year to make it happen on a first P&Y also im in Shawnee to make it happen. Anybody hunt there with success on a nice buck?


----------



## z7xlw

I'm in. Can't wait!


----------



## bradford7733

Im n too.... ill b reporting from lawrence and gallia counties

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshuanagao

I'm in. Seen a bunch of scrapes too. Saturday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Sniper26

sweet ill be in athens county last weekend of Oct and 2nd weekend of Nov


----------



## ohiobow

i'm in oct.28th-nov.11th i will be in a 1,000+ acre nature preserve :wink:


----------



## irishhacker

ohiobow said:


> i'm in oct.28th-nov.11th i will be in a 1,000+ acre nature preserve :wink:


Sounds like 5 Rivers Metroparks


----------



## bowfreak8

im in


----------



## judychop

subscribed......Will post from stark co


----------



## pyrochoppers

I'm in

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 9 point

in in in in in in in Im in


----------



## Tn10point

Im in. I will be in Adams county hunting Tranquility oct. 4 5 6 and the entire third week of Oct. Hope to get in on some pre rut activity.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TH30060X

LOL. I was just thinking about this thread today at work. Im in for Seneca, and Wood county.


----------



## helix33

TH30060X said:


> LOL. I was just thinking about this thread today at work. Im in for Seneca, and Wood county.


Great minds think alike lol.


----------



## 544daniel

I will be in south east Ohio Nov.7th-13th this year or maybe the Nov 3rd - 10th
Along with sat and sunday from now till Feb


----------



## OHhunterIO

Checking in! One more day of work and the start to my favorite time of the year is here!!!!! Ive got the itch severely bad this year! 

Counting the days since July. Good luck to all!!


----------



## Liveblue23

love this thread as well. consider me down to get down


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

I'm in from Knox and Muskingum counties.


----------



## Outback Man

Marked for later...vacation scheduled for Nov. 1-11 and Nov. 15-25...plus several more days to burn if things start early...


----------



## WEEGEE

hardin-logan updates coming
will post roadkills from bowling green to wapak on i75


----------



## ricksmathew

I will be in Ohio from October 27 thru November 11.


----------



## VaHillbilly

Good deal, I'm in.............................Hb


----------



## terryu80

im in


----------



## hdrking2003

Im in....SE Knox county....Season starts in 2 days and I am PUMPED!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## z7master167

Ill be updating from lawrence and galia county


----------



## Ohio Bucks

In.


----------



## ohioarcher

I'm in


----------



## OHhunterIO

Saw deer during daylight driving home from work today (2:00pm), and a yearling roadkill all within 2 miles on 14 headed north from streetsboro. Hoping that the cold comes early and gets them up and moving regularly, soon.


----------



## gambino

Countdown is comin soon


----------



## DDTBuckSlayer

Great thread!! I've seen a lot of scrape activity so far. Hung a stand the other day, and two scrapes had been freshened since I was there last. Two days in a row saw deer feeding in a field at 1:30pm and 2:30pm. Driving around and seeing a good amount of nice bucks out, with plenty of time left to shoot. Our favorite time of year is upon us! Good luck out there


----------



## woodman53

paarchhntr said:


> Should be great... I hunt SE OH and I have taken the full month of Nov off for the last 10yrs and have to say that for the last 3-4 years Nov 11-18 has been great. If I only had one week to hunt OH that would be it.


I have hunted November for over 20 years and the last few years it seems like the rut is just later than it used to be. I remember snow in November and the last few years I have been kicking my through grasshoppers in the bean field in the 70Fs and 80Fs. At the end of my hunt on my way home I am seeing bucks chasing and standing in the fields wishing I was just getting there. This year I am going later and leaving on November 6 and staying through November 18. I will always be hunting November 9-12 whenever I go.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I'll update from the tree, only place I get service! Down in Muskingum the 29-7th. And can't friggin wait.


----------



## rowland30

I'm in, hunting in scioto and lawrence counties. Good Luck to everybody Saturday!


----------



## Mao

Im in...Live and hunt in Coshocton County...


----------



## nurface

In hunting in Ross , Franklin and maybe Madison county's . Off from nov 5th-13th , off today and getting geared up for the first sit in the stand for Ohio ! Good luck everyone and stay safe !


----------



## phade

Should be a good year...hunt north central. Plan to be there Nov. 3-10 or so and maybe another weekend or two.


----------



## irishhacker

I plan to be there Sept 29th to Feb 3rd


----------



## helix33

Charles Alsheimer from Deer and Deer hunting magazine recently put out his annual rut prediction for the 2012 season based on moon phases and he's predicting the 10 best days this year should be from October 31 to November 9 in the North. This is just an FYI and that's all.


----------



## irishhacker

helix33 said:


> Charles Alsheimer from Deer and Deer hunting magazine recently put out his annual rut prediction for the 2012 season based on moon phases and he's predicting the 10 best days this year should be from October 31 to November 9 in the North. This is just an FYI and that's all.


No offense, but isn't every red blooded male predicting the exact same thing? Every year?


----------



## EDoubleNickels

Those were actually the peak days last year for me - in Delaware and Fairfield counties. But my rut activity was not very good in general. It was so hot and windy last year! I plan to hunt all season, but I put extra time in from Halloween to the 15th of November. Good luck everybody. Be safe out there!


----------



## helix33

irishhacker said:


> No offense, but isn't every red blooded male predicting the exact same thing? Every year?


No, I wouldn't say that at all but Like I said it's just an FYI post.


----------



## Ohiorut

helix33 said:


> Charles Alsheimer from Deer and Deer hunting magazine recently put out his annual rut prediction for the 2012 season based on moon phases and he's predicting the 10 best days this year should be from October 31 to November 9 in the North. This is just an FYI and that's all.


Awesome!!! Taking vacation from 11/3 - 11/11.


----------



## scott3824

In for the North Coast. Lorain, Williams, Lucas counties.


----------



## Tim/OH

Checking in fellas, I will be doing my normal reporting from licking county....

There harvesting the corn already in some areas.



Tim


----------



## helix33

Yep, the corn and bean harvest is in progress here as well in Ross County. Hopefully this year all the corn will down in the next few weeks.


----------



## Liveblue23

Live and hunt couple private spots in Adams Co. I'll be out every weekend and took my vaca from Nov 3-12 . Good luck to everyone 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nodog

Got some trail cam pics of a buck chasing a doe on the 26'th @ about 12:30 am.


----------



## chaded

nodog said:


> Got some trail cam pics of a buck chasing a doe on the 26'th @ about 12:30 am.


Can you post them?


----------



## fmf979

You guys think the corn will be down soon?


----------



## terryu80

glassguy2511 said:


> I have actually started finding scrapes and rubs already this year. One section of my farm that is 10 acres or so already has over 20 scrapes. At first I thought it was younger deer getting worked up with the testosterone building, but I put a camera up on one of the scrapes and it is a 4.5/5.5 yr old 140" 8 pt. Havent seen anything like that this early in a long time. The buck to do ratio this year seems to be very high at 1-1 so that is what I think is causing it. More of establishing dominance than breeding.
> 
> The past few years the rut has sucked here in Ohio outside of the 3-4 day peake. We deserve to have a hot rut with lots of action. Certainly due for one anyway.


I got pics of 2 sparring the other day and the property was thrashed with BIG RUBS


----------



## PaBone

paarchhntr said:


> Should be great... I hunt SE OH and I have taken the full month of Nov off for the last 10yrs and have to say that for the last 3-4 years Nov 11-18 has been great. If I only had one week to hunt OH that would be it.


I agree i like hunting a little later in Nov. less people and the big boys are on the move looking for does instead of tending does. But i am taking off Oct 26 thru Nov. 19 just in case i'm wrong.


----------



## nodog

chaded said:


> Can you post them?


Ir's always been a small pain for me to post picks. 

I was looking through the pics and saw this doe run by (Reconyx cam very fast trigger) And said "what the heck is making that doe run like that?" next pick was a buck flying just as fast on her trail. It was a young 6 pointer.

Long story short, got 2 deer the other day from the local LE one button buck and one young doe hit at the same time by one car. Didn't think about chasing then but I did say to myself, "That doe looks like it's ready to bred.", it was swollen.


----------



## jonj480

I'm in - Warren and Hamilton Counties


----------



## Outback Man

Decent morning in Warren County. Saw 9. All small does and fawns and one young 8 pt. had all buck the buck within 20 yds but no shots. Buck came charging in and looking around after I did a little yote calling late in the morning. Looking forward to this evening.


----------



## mathews_rage

Yea it was a great start this morning, with 3 does and 5 fawns roaming the woods. I'm goin to stick with the last weekend of October and first week of November. The last few years have been slow from the nov 7-10. Usually picks up again on nov 11-15. I would think it would be an earlier rut since all signs of early fall and colder temps earlier.


----------



## Tiggie_00

small buck was chasing a doe ragged this morning.. 20 minutes behind was a spinly ~150 class buck hound dogging.. 1st day ???? Anyone else seeing this kind of activity ? SOUTHERN OHIO is my location...


----------



## chaded

Man some of these reports are kinda mind boggling. Chasing on the first day of season?


----------



## JB13

In from central ohio. Good luck to all!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThunderEagle

Well, I don't have a buck chasing a doe story, but I'm down in St.Clairsville, OH (Belmont County) for my high school reunion. Driving to the location we passed a doe and its fawn. A very small fawn, in full spots! I saw the doe, my wife got a better look at the fawn and equated it to a medium sized dog. This is crazy late for a fawn to still be this small right and still in spots right?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

ThunderEagle said:


> Well, I don't have a buck chasing a doe story, but I'm down in St.Clairsville, OH (Belmont County) for my high school reunion. Driving to the location we passed a doe and its fawn. A very small fawn, in full spots! I saw the doe, my wife got a better look at the fawn and equated it to a medium sized dog. This is crazy late for a fawn to still be this small right and still in spots right?


Not really. Just bred late.


----------



## labs1999

I'm in! Great thread. Good luck everybody.


----------



## EASY1

First day saw 7 deer one was a small six the others were all does. Second day I have seen 3 but it is only 9:25 one was a buck making a rub others were doe and fawn.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tiggie_00

I decided to wait until next weekend to hunt again.. Accuweather says starting today were heading for warm weather and deer sense this.. BUT ! Next weekend shows a hard freeze at 31F degrees. So I figure good things come to those who wait.. Maybe a big boy will get interested to cruise.. I shoot for a deer 1-2 inches past its ears with mass you cant get your hand around that's 160+... :darkbeer:


----------



## rockcat

Let's Rock-n-Roll!!


----------



## rockcat

Tiggie_00 said:


> small buck was chasing a doe ragged this morning.. 20 minutes behind was a spinly ~150 class buck hound dogging.. 1st day ???? Anyone else seeing this kind of activity ? SOUTHERN OHIO is my location...


Is it possible that you may have fallen asleep in the stand and were dreaming about the rut...


----------



## EDoubleNickels

All still on summer feeding pattern here - and no signs of the big boys yet. Still feels great to be in the woods again though!


----------



## mathews_rage

Last evening was slow, I saw two does come out of a CRP to feed in the standing corn around 6:15. I waited all the way until 6:48 and looked behind me in a taller section of the CRP and all I could see was antlers. Threw the binos up and saw a nice 135" 10 point just feeding in the CRP right beside his bed, must have just gotten up and showed no signs rut. He was by himself so I think with the bachelor groups split we might be closer to the rut that we think.


----------



## chaded

mathews_rage said:


> Last evening was slow, I saw two does come out of a CRP to feed in the standing corn around 6:15. I waited all the way until 6:48 and looked behind me in a taller section of the CRP and all I could see was antlers. Threw the binos up and saw a nice 135" 10 point just feeding in the CRP right beside his bed, must have just gotten up and showed no signs rut. He was by himself so I think with the bachelor groups split we might be closer to the rut that we think.


It would be perfectly normal for the bachelor groups to be split up by now. I am sorry guys but I am just not seeing a rut happening end of September and first of October....


----------



## mathews_rage

chaded said:


> It would be perfectly normal for the bachelor groups to be split up by now. I am sorry guys but I am just not seeing a rut happening end of September and first of October....


True but going off last year's rut in my area I had 4 or 5 bucks, mostly 2.5 yr olds, following the 3.5 and 4.5 yr olds. They would chase does around some but not breeding type of chasing. No rut for atleast 3 weeks. I think it will get hot after oct 23, give or take a day or two, just my guess.


----------



## Lorijamie23

I will help give a Marion and Hardin Co. Report


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County was slow this morning...only saw one deer and it as a little buck that snuck in on my around 9AM...nothing else. Got some pics of young bucks sparring on trail came, but have seen nothing out of the ordinary from a rut standpoint. Might not be able to get back out until weekend after this one...which stinks.


----------



## z7master167

Had a small 8 this morning trotting by me grunting every breath seemed like he was on a mission


----------



## CAohioman

I've only hunted once this weekend and that was last night. around 5:15 me and my cuz were in our stands and he seen 6 does and one lone 6 point and i seen a few does. I dont think the rut is gonna happen this early. He did however have a coyote follow him to my stand were it came to the base as he climbed up the rails and waited a few minutes then circled and gave up. last year november 4 was the hot day with the big boys but im going to say last few weeks of october-first week in november.


----------



## arrah2000

I'm in from Champaign county. Saw 5 does under my stand yesterday morning and a buck about 75 yds. behind my stand along a corn field,
Couldn't tell how big. I'm off Oct. 27-Nov. 5 and Nov. 10 -19. My favorite date is usually Nov. 6 I've killed more bucks on that date than any other.
I might have to call in sick that day!


----------



## glassguy2511

I hunted Saturday morning and both morning and evening Sunday. Had over 30 does and a few yearling button bucks by my stand between the 3 sits.

One thing that I have been hearing ALOT vs other years of hunting are doe bleats. Seems like the mature does are bleating their heads off. 

Its no secret that with the corn standing late last season, there are much more deer out there this year. Bucks and does. Bucks are primarily still moving at night and rarely moving during daylight hours but I did get pictures of 3 mature bucks in the 140" range moving Thursday and Friday between noon and 2pm. Probably moving toward the middle of the day based on the full moon.


----------



## mathews_rage

Yea I think with warmer temps will slow day movement. I was driving last night around 8:15P.M and three bucks in a bachelor group crossed the road. I turn the brights on and there were two 2.5 and 1.5 all walking into a cut corn field.

I think someone already said it but there is a cold front this weekend. I might hold off hunting a lot until the day of the front.


----------



## Tiggie_00

waiting until the cold front this weekend.. just freshened up the scrapes and salt licks and a few piles of corn.. HAHA


----------



## whitetailbowman

ttt


----------



## chaded

I went out yesterday and didn't see a thing. Had some pictures of deer coming through on the 29th and I still have deer coming in to the Trophy Rock but nothing yesterday..My brother in law hunted across the road and busted a doe going in and saw 4 when he left in the bean field. I'm waitng until the end of this week or beginning of next before I go back out again.


----------



## 04Z

Anyone got any weekend updates. I unfortunately didn't get out at all.


----------



## chaded

Heading out tomorrow, the weather is looking good.


----------



## WV-MTNEER

Hunting in Meigs County, went yesterday evening didnt see anything. Hopefully the cooler weather will get them up and moving.


----------



## RunThemAll

It's the same thing every year. The last week of October and first 3 weeks of November are the best times.


----------



## Tim/OH

Just a sidenote but last year the rut was still going strong up to the start of gun season....on thanksgiving morning I seen 3 bucks chasing a doe two of them were mature shooters.

If temps stay like this and all the cornfields are cut by november....it should be a good rut as far as seeing more deer on they feet.




Tim


----------



## chaded

Tim/OH said:


> Just a sidenote but last year the rut was still going strong up to the start of gun season....on thanksgiving morning I seen 3 bucks chasing a doe two of them were mature shooters.
> 
> If temps stay like this and all the cornfields are cut by november....it should be a good rut as far as seeing more deer on they feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim



I agree. I think it is a misconception by some that after the 2nd week or so of November rut is over and done with.


----------



## hawglarry

I'm in. I'm hunting Morgan County the 3rd week of October and Putnam County the second week of November. There is a lot of scrap activity at my site in Morgan. I haven't been to Putnam for a while so I don't know what's happening there!.


----------



## SKEETER621BP

Im in....richland county here


----------



## jowens27

Im heading out in about 30 min, hopefully have a date with Bucky mcAntlerson


----------



## Mgs. Co. Mafia

Lets hear it for meigs co, athens co, gallia, and vinton co! Same activity here for the last hundred years, weather is cool......but no rut will take place until daylight fades, it wouldn matter if it stayed in the 30's the rest of the month! Sure cold weather helps daylight movement but its daylight lenght that gives a buck his mad love pill! Just hit hard from halloween til gun law and your in there.....bet!!


----------



## judychop

was out this weekend in stark co, little bucks were chasin doe's around our woods all weekend.. not sayin that theres goin to be an early rut, but the little guys sure would like to see it happen...


----------



## Regohio

Hunted Highland Cty this morning...I saw 5 Small Does. I have not seen one rub or scrape so far this year? I've seen one buck this year, an 8 Pointer...he was with a doe...but I think the odds are greater they were brother and sister rather than Boyfriend and Girlfriend. (The buck didn't act like he cared if she followed him or not!)

I say we still have a few weeks left???


----------



## OHhunterIO

Hunted saturday and sunday morning. Saw a mature doe and her two yearlings about 7:40 saturday. My brother, whose about 200yds from m,e saw three bucks at the same time, two of which started fighting 35 yards from his stand for 15-20 minutes. He said it was pretty brutal, thrashing/throwing each other everywhere and rolling in the creek bottom! They we're a 2.5yr old and 1.5yr old.

Sunday morning i had two does in at 8:45am and a buck came in off a cut corn field with his head up licking branches at 9:35am. He never came within any decent range to get an accurate age/score on him. Hunting in West Salem.

Was in the metro park today and witnessed a 125-130" 2.5yr old chasing four does out of the woods and across a field really hard. I snuck within 30 yards of them, real pretty buck. 

Im in no way an expert at predicting when the rut will happen......But, i for one will be in the woods everyday the weekend of the 20th and beyond.


----------



## BrentW

Killed my 2nd doe of the year on Saturday morning in Adams county. Saturday night seen a nice 120s 8pt walking to acorn flat. 

In Preble county my brother grunted 4xs and a minute later a 140s buck came in looking. Buck got his wind and ran off. This was Saturday morning. 

I have seen several rubs and only couple scrapes in Adams cty so far.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Im in Licking county and havent seen any rubs or scrapes yet. Opening day saw a small 7 py and spike together and those are the only bucks I have seen yet. Havent checked the cameras in a couple weeks but hopefully they are showing up, if not, then its time to move the cameras and find the bucks. There is a real large corn field on the East side of the property that might be holding the majority of deer too.


----------



## Robertfishes

I have not seen any chasing here in Adams county, rubs and scrapes are being used. I took a 13 point sept 30 and he was walking not trailing or feeding. I stoped him with a mouth grunt at 18 yards..taged out so off to illinois oct 27 to nov 12


----------



## mathews_rage

Found three scrapes on the way to the stand on Sunday. Mostly does are feeding like crazy and bucks watching and following.


----------



## Bighunter4x4

Marked for future reference. Love this thread from last year.


----------



## 9 point

ttt


----------



## DavidBender

Here's one for you boys near highland county Ohio.... 12 point ~230lbs 10-11-12


----------



## perrytrails

I'm in, Perry co. No excitement yet.


----------



## wasp

I saw 3 new scrapes appear overnight yesterday in spots that there typically are scrapes every year. This is in southeast Ohio.


----------



## WV-MTNEER

DavidBender said:


> Here's one for you boys near highland county Ohio.... 12 point ~230lbs 10-11-12
> View attachment 1494692


Nice! Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowfreak8

scrapes and rubs have started popping up everywhere in my area..Just yesterday my buddy missed about a 140in 10pt dogging a doe hard.said it was grunting every step of the way.


----------



## Mao

My buddy killed this 8 last night. He came into the field before dark to run another buck off. This is the 3rd buck already that one of my friends have killed over 130" this year. The biggest of the the three was close to 150" and was rattled in on Oct. 7. Hearing lots of reports of little bucks grunting and chasing in Coshocton and Muskingum counties.


----------



## 04Z

Lots of does out last night where I hunt in Ashland. Younger buck was chasing and harassing. Was at least an eventful night.


----------



## Outback Man

Saw one small buck all morning. Sounds like the neighboring farmer I taking his beans off today. Found two huge scrapes on way out of woods. One is a communal one that opens up every year but the other is new an just twenty yards away.


----------



## mathews_rage

That's a nice buck man, good job. Yea rubs are everywhere, huge bump in scrapes too. Should be great in a week and half with no crops and tons of acorns.


----------



## BrentW

Seeing scrapes pop up all over now in Adams county. Seeing some big rubs too


----------



## Tn10point

BrentW said:


> Seeing scrapes pop up all over now in Adams county. Seeing some big rubs too


Thats good news. I will be in Adams County for a week starting Oct.22


----------



## 17ghk

Saw two small bucks sparing and some fresh scrapes pop up on the border of columbiana and mahoning counties.


----------



## JoeRocket82

Saw half dozen scrapes around a freshly rubbed tree. Small buck I'm assuming, the tree was only about 4" diameter.


----------



## gambino

Saw several opened scrapes and a few new rubs. Most of the scrapes were field edge though..


----------



## slashbait

ttt


----------



## sammusi

I hunted near Jefferson county today until 11 am saw nothing, decided to sneak around with an arrow nocked since it was windy I figured I could be somewhat undetected . Stopped at the end of a trail to figure where I'm gonna go for next weekend when I hear leaves thrashing to my left .. I look into the woods over the edge of hillside and all I can see is a rack thought the thicket about 35 yards .. I draw back thinkin he may present a shot but nothing. I sit back and glass him and he's making a scrape and is pissed at the ground . Beautiful beautiful buck I would say easy 150 s if not bigger, hopefully I see him or his bigger enemy next weeke d and I can post a pic. Rut is coming rut is coming.......


----------



## poorman

Shot a 8 point Friday night. He came out worked a scrape then fed right to me. Lots of fresh scrapes popping up.


----------



## CDURFEY

I'm in on this one too. I love reading this thread every year.


----------



## bghunter777

Subscribed


----------



## J Whittington

taking the wife thursday try to rattle her up buck-zilla


----------



## kyhunter5569

Scrapes popping up in Lawrence county like clock work same spots every year got a camera on two of them right now can't wait to see what I get on camera myself I am going to let the areas cool down until around the 27th


----------



## Liveblue23

BrentW said:


> Seeing scrapes pop up all over now in Adams county. Seeing some big rubs too


yeah i also live and hunt Adams Co and im seeing tons of scrapes. mostly just the little dink ones but getting a few of the bigger year after year community scrapes to open up some. finally getting bucks back on cams that have been missing for over a month or more. had one of my shooters go through i crp field as i was walkin out yesterday evening. could of swore i heard him grunt. looked to my left and there was a group of does.... you be the judge. someone said they are predicting some pretty cold temps here in couple weeks. lol look good guys real good. 

heres that deer i saw yesterday that may or may not of been runnin with those does. neck looks a little puffy to me but maybe hes just a big ole boy.


----------



## jworason

I will be checking in from Harrison County, 11/8 thru 11/17, can't wait, come on snow!


----------



## napd63

Been around the tri-valley area since Friday to do some scouting and hunting. Found a few rubs and a couple unattended scrapes and one really fresh one. Deer movement seem sluggish until sunset. Noticed the acorns are real small in the hard woods. Very warm weather this weekend needs to drop alot.


----------



## chaded

ttt


----------



## yelpyelp17

Rattled 2 small 8s and a 6 in on Friday evening, the 6 was an OLD deer, prob on his way down hill bad! He thrashed a tree at 40 yards and bullied both the other bucks a bit, it's coming boys, get ready!!! I was in Jefferson county.


----------



## cfdjay

Licking Co here. Not much going on. Young bucks on their feet. Saw a Batchelor group 4 days ago. Small rubs and scrapes showing up.


----------



## peeker

Sitting a ground blind with my youngest son this morning, saw 10+ deer mostly does, a couple small bucks one 110-115" 8. None seemed overly interested in the does at all. A couple small scrapes starting in the area. All this just outside Zville on the west side.


----------



## toporshop

Hunted Athens/meigs co fri,sat,sun seen 2 small bucks 0 doe. We had cameras out since Sep1 only 2 shooters on cams we seen several bachelor groups of bucks from the road. I didn't find any scrapes and only 3 small rubs. Hope it turns on soon.


----------



## Tn10point

Heading up next week to hunt on Tranquility. And was wondering if they have started cutting any of the corn yet?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oak Tree

Tn10point said:


> Heading up next week to hunt on Tranquility. And was wondering if they have started cutting any of the corn yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Not around here. Only beans


----------



## nelliott

Corns been coming off in NW since mid September. This week was all beans before the rain came. Still alot up but not like usual. Hoping its off where I hunt within the next couple weeks.


----------



## dbo21504

Can't wait will be in the hocking hills area in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## stoup08

Haven't scouted for rutting activity to much yet but I have found more rubs than I can count and found one scrape here in so. Ohio.


----------



## DavidBender

Tn10point said:


> Heading up next week to hunt on Tranquility. And was wondering if they have started cutting any of the corn yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yes


----------



## Big E TN

Subscribed


----------



## Big E TN

Subscribed


----------



## ssrhythm

Great thread. Sub.


----------



## hoytman09

Checked my camera tonight in my honey hole. And I went from 1-2 bucks a week to 6 new bucks just this past week. And every one was a daytime pic not a single night pic on the camera. It looks to me that they are settling down into their fall ranges andgetting more active


----------



## BOWFLEX

Any word on the activety in Meigs County? I have a uncle that has some land down there.


----------



## gambino

That is where I live. Scrapes are opening as are more rubs. Still early. Cooler weather is really helping gets bucks out in light more often and early. I seen some sparring the other evening.


----------



## WEEGEE

starting to get some activity here in hardin co too.
sightings are down from previous yrs. ,but seeing some boundary scrapes and plenty of rubbing .
seen 2 bucks last week (road kills) and 2 does today.
70% are working on the beans and 30% on the corn.
if the rains let, up in two weeks the corn will be half off.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

In for the ride. My wife and I will be up Nov.2-11th. Dad and i went up for the opening weekend, checked stands, shooting lanes and set up camera's to see whats in store for our return. Will be hunting Muskingum Co. cant wait to get back up there.


----------



## Liveblue23

Tn10point said:


> Heading up next week to hunt on Tranquility. And was wondering if they have started cutting any of the corn yet?
> sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


i live and hunt Adams and they have been cutting a lot of corn and beans past couple weeks. last week especially. im in seman/winchester everyday for work and they been going to town on it. still plenty to cut so i cant say 100% for tranq but im sure some has been cut. good luck let me know how it goes. should be decent weather to.


----------



## whiteja1234

Here in scioto county I have many active scrapes and rubs. Started seeing scraps in mid sept. I have had the cameras on them since the opening day. With mature bucks hitting them late in the night and does and young bucks going to them at dusk and dawn. Very active yr in my opinion. corn is coming down here. And as of wed been getting many bucks sparring on the cameras. The 5 yo looks to be bulking up quick. First chance ive made it on here had to flood everything in one post lol.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Here in Lawrence county it is still a little slow. We are seeing some good scrapes and some good rubs but the bucks are still feeding up for the rut. Had a couple small bucks sparring last night but nothing serious.


----------



## cgs1967

I was hunting just outside of Newcomerstown in Guernsey county this weekend and saw a spike buck rub a tree for 15 minutes. I have yet to see any scrapes. I have seen one nice buck in West Salem Ohio where I live and he stopped 8 yards from me behind my cover branches and I had no shot. he smelled me and turned around and walked away. This was around 6:45pm in the afternoon.


----------



## scott3824

Lorain county, beans just came down off the farm, still a little slow, but a few scrapes and rubs are showing up.


----------



## EASY1

Looks like the best day last week was the 11th with the trail cameras. I hunted the12th-15th seen very few deer. Kind of slow must be the October lull.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## judychop

stark co here, my son got off a bit late today, got to the woods about 5:30, pulled into the oil well & there was already a shooter at the bottom of a cut bean field working the edge, said he stopped long enough to lay a scrape on the edge of the field, looked up at him, turned and walked into the edge of the woods and stood there watchin him get dressed, rubbing and scrape activity has really picked up here in stark since about the middle of last week...


----------



## cfdjay

Wow it's slow here


----------



## bigpess51

Pretty slow up here in NW Ohio. Some small scapes are appearing. I've seen a group of does the last few nights, no bucks trailing or in sight of them. Its going to be like every other year regardless of the weather. I will be in a tree as much as possible starting around halloween through the first couple of weeks in November. I have one picture on my trail cam of 2 small bucks sparring in around midnight. They should start to get fired up here in a week or so.


----------



## jlh42581

Ill be in the golden triangle in 10 days. 6 days of no ones voice but the one in my head


----------



## JoeRocket82

bigpess51 said:


> Pretty slow up here in NW Ohio. Some small scapes are appearing. I've seen a group of does the last few nights, no bucks trailing or in sight of them. Its going to be like every other year regardless of the weather. I will be in a tree as much as possible starting around halloween through the first couple of weeks in November. I have one picture on my trail cam of 2 small bucks sparring in around midnight. They should start to get fired up here in a week or so.


Same here.. Seen a few scrapes and does with no bucks in tow. I'm chomping at the bit, but I know the action is going to pick up real soon. Seneca county here.


----------



## mathews_rage

Well it heated up today a lot here, I got to see my first rut activity of the year. A nice 3.5 yr old was pushing around 3 does back and forth in a cut bean field. He wasn't running real hard but was more bullying them around. Most the action for bucks is in the evening and night. Monday evening I got a doe and noticed that the fawns have started to split away from the does. With bucks pushing does around and scrapes getting worked I think starting the 26th the bucks will starting moving a lot more than now. Good luck


----------



## prohunter7mv

Mark


----------



## Regohio

It has been very slow in Highland County! Maybe this weekend that will change?


----------



## OHhunterIO

Been kinda slow in west salem. Ive only found one rub(small) and no scrapes. Hunted all weekend and yesterday evening(saw nothing). Sunday morning i Had deer at my stand before legal shooting light, probably 5 mins after i got in my stand, saw two big bodies and two smaller bodies, all i could make out. As the sun started to rise i heard a grunt on the ridge at the edge of a bean field, i grunted back and then so did he, went back and forth 5x's but he never came in the woods to let me get a look at him. Nothing the rest of the morning.

hunted sunday evening in the rain and had a 2.5 yr. old 8 point come in at 6:15 after the rain stopped. Came as close as 22 yards. Just moseying around eating whatever was on the ground.


----------



## nstrut

irishhacker said:


> Sounds like 5 Rivers Metroparks


I was drawn to hunt the Shiloh are of the Metroparks a couple years back. 

It was difficult to access w/out spooking every deer in the area. Only two different areas as mandatory access points
and the deer knew what was up. Very cool area in that part of the Metroparks. Tons of coyotes and a tremendous amount of beavers.
There were HUGE sycamore trees that were gnawed for years and years all along the river banks. It was a cool sight to see.
Deer sightings were minimal though.


----------



## S.Alder

I am in an. hunting in Lucas, Williams, and Ottawa counties. I have a lot of deer, but no rut activity yet.


----------



## sdavis

dbo21504 said:


> Can't wait will be in the hocking hills area in less than 2 weeks.


im going down to hocking this weekend and also from the 29th to the 8th to see whats moving hope i get a big one down.


----------



## OhioDale

subscribe


----------



## DeerHuntinDan

I'm in Hamilton county. The area that I hunt has exploded with scrapes and rubs in the past week.


----------



## RunThemAll

The rut heats up after halloween in Ohio.....every year.


----------



## JB13

I to hope to make it to hocking this weekend. If not for sure next. Had alot of scrapes and rubs down there last year this time. Already looking better this season so hope its just as good.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lb74hd

any one in harrison&jefferson county going down oct31-nov 5 to much corn last year


----------



## slackster

Im in

Hunting Jackson and Ross Co.

Activity has been hit and miss few rubs and even some minor scrapes in Jackson Co. .We had strong winds and rain all day Sunday Oct. 14th pulled my card out of camera on my way out of the woods Sunday evening and found out that there was some good ativity in mornings. So i decided to switch it up and hunt Monday morning. Had a couple of real good bucks on camera every morning for the last 8 mornings. With the wind and weather moving out. Had a feeling deer might be on the feet in morning early. Had a perfect wind for the stand I wanted to hunt that morning. The ground was nice and wet from the rain so I was able to sneak into my spot nice and quite. Sure enough at 7:30am made a lucky quarting away shot at 43 yards. He went 40 yards and feel down in a deep creek bottom and piled up. When I say lucky its because when I shot he dropped and made a hard push to the left kicking his hind quarters to the right. My arrow actully when thru his back right leg bouncing off is leg bone back into and thru his stomach right into his heart. Lodging in his left rib cage area. I have pictures of this deer for the past two years and actully had him in front of me first day of gun season and let him go because I had already harvested a buck in early Nov.. Funny how things work out. I have next week off and the week of Nov. 5th thru the 9th off. I will keep posting on what I am seeing in the woods for those weeks.


----------



## unklechris

Hunted Guernsey last weekend past up a good 140 "10 pt Saturday afternoon. I'm waiting on 2 monsters. Lots of rubs and scrapes. Alot of different buck pics l at night


----------



## JoeRocket82

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## snoodcrusher

Great 8 pt! Long tines and main beams! Good for you man!


----------



## mathews_rage

Congrats very nice buck


----------



## chaded

Anyone seeing anything? My brother in law has been out all day in Licking county and hasn't seen a thing.


----------



## lennyzrx

halloween is when I get interested. only some small rubs up this way. no scrapes where I hunt.


----------



## Tn10point

Headed to Adams county early Monday morning. Next week wasnt my first choice. But its the only week me and my son could get off work at the same time.


----------



## Liveblue23

Adam Co here, i went out and put up a blind and hung a observation stand over a big crap field where i saw that big 8 last last evening. havnt been out all week due to work but ill be out all weekend, sat looks to be best temp over all and sunday morn looks to be cold. 70 on sunday wont keep me outta the stand though. last sat evening when i got outta my stand little early to glass that crp field it was hot as balls that day and thats when i seen that good shooter so ya never know folks. ill post from the tree. lol


----------



## ohiobullseye

Up here in northeastern Ohio they are scrapping and rubbing but not convinced they are rutting or any doe's are in heat.


----------



## ttank0789

I'm in Lorain County and a week ago I had a small buck walk by and I watched him make a rub and a couple scrapes. He never got close enough for a shot tho...


----------



## ohio36hunter

im heading to licking county sat and sunday to hunt the nature preserve then go back next weekend for sat and sunday then go back there again and hunting from nov 3rd thru the 10 th,hopfully i will see somthing big on the nature preserve


----------



## Deesederek

Im from florida and headed up to Adams county Ohio nov2 is the hunting all it's cracked up to be what should I expect


----------



## Tn10point

Deesederek said:


> Im from florida and headed up to Adams county Ohio nov2 is the hunting all it's cracked up to be what should I expect


Ohio is a great place to hunt. But let me tell you get ready to see more hunters from out of state than you do from Ohio. There are good bucks but trust me they aint behind every tree. If your hunting private land you just increased your odds. But if your like me i have never had the pleasure of finding any private to hunt on. Main thing is have fun be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## CattleGuy

Had 2 people stop at our farm from out of state and ask to humt ~ I laughed, told them not being rude but theres already 5 guys hunting on 200 acres Been out 2x, have seen new rubs, but not a single deer


----------



## SamPotter

sdavis said:


> im going down to hocking this weekend and also from the 29th to the 8th to see whats moving hope i get a big one down.


I am hunting with a friend that owns land in Hocking Hills the first week of Nov. Do you hill hunters have any good tips for dealing with the wind in that terrain? I don't plan on hunting in the bottom of the hollows at all- just hang on pinch points on the ridge tops.


----------



## bigbuckdown1975

I'm heading to my farm in Jackson Co next Thursday morning and hunting thru Sunday morning and then going back Nov 6 to Nov 11. When I was there on Opening weekend there were no rubs that I saw but we did see a few young buck scrapes starting to turn up...


----------



## raylandarcher

SamPotter said:


> I am hunting with a friend that owns land in Hocking Hills the first week of Nov. Do you hill hunters have any good tips for dealing with the wind in that terrain? I don't plan on hunting in the bottom of the hollows at all- just hang on pinch points on the ridge tops.


You cant play the wind.It swirls from different directions all day.


----------



## SamPotter

raylandarcher said:


> You cant play the wind.It swirls from different directions all day.


Even on the ridge tops?


----------



## helix33

Thermals will go up in the morning and down in the evening.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamPotter

The property we are hunting on more or less looks like the surface of a brain. I'm wondering if a wind blowing over a hollow will eddy in the bottom. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## A.Searl

Love the Thread. So far where i hunt in Morgan Co. starting to rub lines and a few scrapes last week. I'd say Love will be in the Air by the end of next week. 

Looking for my Trick or Treat Buck. LOL


----------



## Bow pro

I have vacation from Nov 3rd to the 16th. I havent been in the stand yet this year but I'm trying to get caught up enough to get out this coming wed..thur...fri. It looks like it will be pretty warm thoes day's...but O well.


----------



## Regohio

bEEN COMPLAINING all day at work about Rain Tomorrow morning...Just checked Weather...Rain stopping at 0400!!! Tomorrow morning should be a great time to be in the woods for Pre Rut!


----------



## cfdjay

Big Bucks are moving.... Atleast at night. Saw a shooter just after dark yesterday.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Is anyone having any luck at calling or rattling in Licking county? Just wondering if its that time yet?


----------



## Deerslayer 28

New rubs and scrapes are popping up here in SW Ohio. Dad and I will out in the am. Hopefully dad can connect on a shooter!!


----------



## Bloodvane

Subscribed

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oak Tree

saw a shooter on its feet this am.


----------



## JayH

Subscribed


----------



## gregcoya

Subscribed.


----------



## J Whittington

Wind and rain we have seen no deer. Hopefully the weather will improve tomarrow eve. Lawrence co


----------



## jjdelong10

I went and pulled my card yesterday to find a doe comming in to a scrape with a 3 and a half year old 10 points comming in 4 hours after her smelling and rubbing on the branches. It wont be to much longer.


----------



## Tn10point

Hope to catch some pre-rut activity next week in Adams county. I know i may be a little early. But its the only week me and my son could be off at the same time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reaper15

Hey the pre rut is going on here in northern Ohio just shot this guy last night chasing a does and putting a fresh scrape on the ground. 32 yards quartering away and love struck.


----------



## TH30060X

Very nice. My bro grunted in a P&Y 8pt. Last night in Seneca Co. He was only a 3.5yr old though. There getting the itch.


----------



## Liveblue23

heading out in the morning here in Adams, wind is right for a stand i hung last Sunday over big crp field where i spotted a shooter sat evening. might even bang the pack rack together some. on a mission for a doe this week to if i can get it on film. good luck all


----------



## mathews_rage

Awesome buck reaper, he's got lots of character


----------



## ohiobullseye

Congratulations that's a sweet looking rack, My wife and I are heading to Coshocton this morning to hunt tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## MJP

I have end of last week of OCT and the first two weeks of Nov. I am pumped. My buddy just pulled card last night and have two nice shooters on it.


----------



## nitro943

subcribed...been with the ohio crowd now last few years in hocking public land. nov 7-14 this year across from atv park best I can do with no connections lol.


----------



## porter3652

*subscribed*

im in


----------



## Muliefever

nice bucks guys!! 

I will be hunting Scioto county Nov 4th-11th!! I cant wait!


----------



## jlh42581

This time next week Ill be packing my stuff for my drive on Sunday.

Great buck Reaper


----------



## mrbullzi

Tried WNF tuesday and thursday afternoon, new spots with potential but little sign. Things should pickup in the next week or so.


----------



## onlyaspike

I went out last night...saw 10 total( 2 being bucks)...The does all came in close ( within 10 yrds) but the bucks only came to within 55yrds. I saw the 2 of them come up over the hill and the one started hitting/rubbing some little trees. Then for some reason the other one took off running back down the hill with a couple more deer that I didnt even see until they started running...Im not sure if they were all a bachelor group of young bucks or maybe a couple does that the young bucks just were harrassing...??? Ive had scrapes along the field edges here for a couple weeks now, along with some young bucks sparring on film. I personally think Halloween will be a GREAT DAY to be in the stand.


----------



## mathews_rage

Its heating up some more, I was out this morning and had 2 small bucks sparring pretty hard, while 6 does and 4 fawns watched them while they were eating. It was hilarious, it was like a boxing match. The does and fawns were watching for entertainment and to find out the dominant one. I had my phone so I was able to take a pic through my binoculars.


----------



## BrentW

Hunted yesterday morning in Adams county. 3.5 year old 125 inch walked to 10 yards. Cool encounter. Haven't seen a stud yet in daylight. 
Scrapes all over now!!!
Pulled card too and had several big shooters on it at night!


----------



## Mao

since we had rain today i went and checked the cams. i saw twice as many scrapes today as i did last week/week and a half ago..


----------



## J Whittington

In stand now with wife. Im taged out. Hoping she sees one.


----------



## Reaper15

mathews_rage said:


> Awesome buck reaper, he's got lots of character


Thanks this the second mature buck if taken off my property last year and this year hoping to get a even bigger one next year if he survives. He was 16 points this year at only 3.5 years old been following him the last couple of years I like them to get to at least 4.5 before ill take a shot at them ill post a pic of him


----------



## Reaper15

Here is the one I'm talkin about


----------



## Mao

I rattled in two dinks tonight that were pretty fired up. They locked up and went at it right in front of me. Then at last light after a gunt/rattle sequence, a buck circled me and was just out of view. I did watch the tree he was thrashing swing back and fourth waiting for him to step out, but he never did.


----------



## 195B&C

I wish it was going to be 20 degrees cooler this week.


----------



## mathews_rage

195B&C said:


> I wish it was going to be 20 degrees cooler this week.


Yea that front on Friday should be the ticket. Evenings and morning will only get better each day.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

They will change the weather 34 times before friday


----------



## mathews_rage

Ha yea I wish I could get paid for guessing something and being wrong 50% the time. I think this front for next weekend is set in stone though because of the jet stream shifting. I'm preparing for a cold snap and wet weekend for next weekend.


----------



## lennyzrx

no scrapes around here yet, at least I have'nt seen any yet. plenty of new rubs. Buck's are broken up and running solo here now. I suspect halloween will be a good time to get in the woods hard.


----------



## Iceman130

In holmes county, seen several scrapes, some fights, some chasing, along with grunts. Not real HARD chases but bucks are defenitly checkn all the does out! ive had great success with rattling in the past two nights! This is my favorite time of the year to hunt because the patterns arent completly gone, so you have a good idea on where to sit for that buck youve been watching all summer!


----------



## Bretz56

Hunted a new ground in Lucas yesterday and had 3 bucks chasing 5 does. Made a bad hit on the biggest of the three and went back today to try to find him. As I was walking the woods, there were scrapes everywhere. Jumped the buck I hit, but never did recover it. I hit him back and knew it was a bad shot. I jumped him where he had bedded in the same area last night where I watched him lay down. Only found a few spots of blood, decent sized ones, but very scarce. I am heading back out in the morning to try to look for him again. This is my first bad shot in many many years, makes you sick to your stomach knowing he could die somewhere. Just hope to at least recover him some day. The shot was way back almost in the hind quarter, but high. The rage made a huge hole and I saw blood gushing right away. Thought I hit the femoral artery, but I guess not, since he was jumped at around 11:00 this morning. I backed out again for a couple hours and went back in stalking him, but never saw him again. Guess I will search water areas in the morning?? Such a terrible feeling. The landowner said there are a lot of yotes in the area too, hopefully I find him first!


----------



## Tn10point

If any of you guys in Adams county see a black Silverado with a large white Strother archery decal on the back glass and Tenn. tags next week. Feel free to stop by and say howdy. We are staying the week at the Budget Host in Seaman.


----------



## SECRETARIAT

Subscribed


----------



## mikep43019

Started seeing some chasing this morning


----------



## Big E TN

Just left Adams county and saw 2 deer in 3 days. Lots of scrapes and a couple shooters on cam but all at night.


----------



## Tn10point

We are leaving for Adams county around 4am in the morning. But the more i look at the weather the more discouraged i get about going. Oh well its to late to back out now. Guess i will just have to hope for the best. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## #hunter!

Tn10point said:


> We are leaving for Adams county around 4am in the morning. But the more i look at the weather the more discouraged i get about going. Oh well its to late to back out now. Guess i will just have to hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yea, Next week will be the ticket. 40s High and 29 low. I am going to play alot of golf this week. Mid 70s and sunny.


----------



## mathews_rage

Lots of action for me tonight, 140 class 10 with some stickers was chasing around 6 does. He would round them up together and then go back to eating, then they would eat. He was the only buck around and was very angry with swollen neck. He grunted a few times but most of the noise was coming from the does. I heard a few of the yearlings bleating a lot. Thought that this might be a good time to rattle light and a few bleats.


----------



## roberts021

Going to be in the woods tommrow and tuesday morning will let u all know what happens. Going to try some light grunting.


----------



## shortstick28

Watched a 100" buck harassing a couple of does tonight. Finding fresh rubs and scrapes every time I go out. Should be heating up soon. Marion County


----------



## roberts021

I will be hunting in columbiana county.


----------



## Outback Man

Found some more interior and exterior woods scrapes today. Saw 4 does this morning all by themselves and then had a little buck come charging in all bristled up to some light rattling. Didn't see a thing all afternoon or evening.


----------



## BOWFLEX

roberts021 said:


> I will be hunting in columbiana county.


Me2...... Where you huntin at?


----------



## roberts021

Calcutta on part of beaver creeks game lands on grimms bridge road


----------



## roberts021

What about u.where u you hunting


----------



## BOWFLEX

Hunt my buddy's land on 39 and Fredricktown


----------



## rebelcat

great area roberts021 with vodreys sancuary just north of you. i ve hunted the area on top of the hill near the pa. line. my lease is just north of you by the horsemans camp.


----------



## Buckbadger

roberts021 said:


> Calcutta on part of beaver creeks game lands on grimms bridge road


Good Luck, that place gets pounded.


----------



## mocheese

5 more nights to work, then starting a 3 week vacation. I'll be hunting around home (Jackson Co.) the first two weeks and then it's off to Kansas for a week. Needless to say, I'm a little pumped. Heading to the stand this evening with my boy! Hope I've got something good to report afterwards. Seeing lots of scrapes but not a lot of daytime buck activity.


----------



## jmanhere

BOWFLEX said:


> Hunt my buddy's land on 39 and Fredricktown


Small world. I'm hunting my friend's property on 164 @ 3-4 miles south of Lisbon.


----------



## sdavis

got back last night from hocking county saw some fresh rub lines and only one scrape no deer movement that i saw my dad saw one and i jumped two while i was looking for a place to hang a stand. other than that nada i go back the 29th through the 8th i hope its on then.


----------



## BOWFLEX

rebelcat said:


> great area roberts021 with vodreys sancuary just north of you. i ve hunted the area on top of the hill near the pa. line. my lease is just north of you by the horsemans camp.


I hunt Vodreys and I have to say its not like it used to be? I could sit in my stand and see 20-30 deer a day every day,now your lucky to see 1-2? Gun season id see 40 a day easy? Only ever saw a few people.Now i see more people there then at the horesman camp on opening day..Time sure have changed in the last 10yrs.. There is a few locals in there that run the deer out of the nature perserve with quads. Its very frustrating.


----------



## cwcamographics

Sat night had pictures of two mature bucks fighting for over ten minutes. Any time now.


----------



## irishhacker

cwcamographics said:


> Sat night had pictures of two mature bucks fighting for over ten minutes. Any time now.


Nice.. post em up!!!


----------



## bigpess51

Was out morning and nights Saturday and Sunday. Saw a 6 point walking through the woods on a trail and almost got a crack at a nice 10 (140ish) at around 6:50 pm on Saturday. Sunday i saw 3 does milling around some CRP ground by themselves. Then at about 645 3 decent bucks exited a corn field and we grazing in the cut bean field together. No rutting action in Hancock county yet, hardly any scrapes, rubs. Bucks are still together, not agressive, every doe i have seen in the last 2 weeks has been without any bucks harassing them. The cold front this upcoming week might just be the ticket to get some day time movement going for us. Can't wait for the upcoming 3 weeks of hunting. Best of the year!


----------



## Outback Man

Might have had a little buck doing a little cruising this morning. Keep finding more interior woods scrapes and found a heck of a rub line today. That's SW Ohio. Limited deer sightings this morning...again.


----------



## Liveblue23

I went out this weekend and seen younger bucks even though it was warm. Seen prob 20 scrapes that had all been made or freshened up within the weekend. Pulled cards and all my bucks are showing up more and some un daylight. Adams Co 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLan

I'm not saying it's happening early, but did have a couple 2.5 year olds following does yesterday. Here's to hoping the warmer weather this week shuts them down some, or at least until the weekend.


----------



## hdrking2003

Just saw my first big scrape of the year yesterday, it was only a few hours old(which was no where near my stand so it looks like I have some work to do during my break between hunts on Saturday:angry:.) Seen a few fresh rubs too and three little fork bucks came in by my stand with their ears pinned back, checking each other out. Nothing real aggressive but you can tell that the activity is starting to pick up and it won't be too much longer till the big boys start coming out.


----------



## ohiobow

this heat may slow them down this week but they are going to be hard at it by the begining of next week calling for snow on tuesday and wendsday


----------



## Tn10point

Well made it up to Tranquility today. Spent the day scouting. Seen alot of rubs and scrapes. Got our stands hung ready to hunt in the morning.From the looks of it there aint nobody hunting here this week. We are the only ones here at the budget inn. Dont like the warm weather but there aint nothing i can do about it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Good luck! I own land 5 miles from there!


----------



## cretor11

Im seeing ALOT of scrapes in the past week. Had two young bucks work the same scrape w/in 20 minutes of each other yeasterday morning. Haven't seen any chasing yet. Not liking these near 80 degree days they're calling for this week


----------



## WEEGEE

too hot ,little movement.......corn is coming down......beans too.
need some colder temps.


----------



## Tn10point

2X_LUNG said:


> Good luck! I own land 5 miles from there!


Do you need any help with your population control from some good east tn guys. Me my son and my best friend are here for the week

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ill be there Friday night if ur still around. May hafta get together


----------



## Tn10point

2X_LUNG said:


> Ill be there Friday night if ur still around. May hafta get together


We will be here. Just give us a holler.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lennyzrx

WEEGEE said:


> too hot ,little movement.......corn is coming down......beans too.
> need some colder temps.


yep, cuttin alot of fields here. Movement may change up as the crops dissapear. I've been lazy since takin a Doe last wed.

passed on several small buck's. A little 3 ran off Doe's I had coming in saturday. I'm alway's cursed with biddy buck's!


----------



## EDoubleNickels

I saw a small 8 pushing does yesterday. Looked like a teenage boy who didn't even realize he had _no_ chance.


----------



## DoubleMain14

had a huge 140's 8 point making scrapes all over the place got some pics of him i posted already and on one of his scrapes


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams CO, went out after work to change a stand and move some cams to scrapes, on the way home i seen a young buck doggin some does pretty hard in a cut bean field. im sure does ain't caring to much for it but this weekend should be awesome to be in the woods with that cold front. callin for 20deg diff between friday and sat and supposed to be even colder sunday and monday. hope yall can get in the woods. ill be there.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Saw 3 small bucks chasing 1 doe Saturday about 10:30 am after our morning hunt. It's going to be an awesome rut guys!


----------



## gunslinger21

In this week through 2nd week of Nov in Adams county.


----------



## nelliott

Checked the weather earlier and next week is gonna be HOT! Not the temps but the deer activity...Vacation starts Monday till Nov 19th so I think Im just gonna sit this week out and hope the crops come down where Im at. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## mathews_rage

I was waiting for posts like these, I'm getting pumped listening to all the reports. Sounds like the pre-rut is starting out great all throughout the state.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I am pumped about the colder weather, but not liking all of the rain they are calling for. I hope it changes by next weekend. Either way I will be in the stand though. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## BrentW

Seen 2 new huge rubs on 20 inch dia trees. More scrapes than I can count. 
Big buck pics are all night time. Very normal for this time of year. 
Had a 140 inch 10 pt on cam at 5pm 2 days ago. But he looked like a 3.5 yr old.
Adams county.
Bring on this cold front this weeked!! I can't wait for Saturday! It should be rockin!!


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

I cant wait till Nov. 2nd, heading to Muskingum Co for 10 days. Reading here everynight has got me ready to roll.


----------



## OhioDale

bigpess51 said:


> Was out morning and nights Saturday and Sunday. Saw a 6 point walking through the woods on a trail and almost got a crack at a nice 10 (140ish) at around 6:50 pm on Saturday. Sunday i saw 3 does milling around some CRP ground by themselves. Then at about 645 3 decent bucks exited a corn field and we grazing in the cut bean field together. No rutting action in Hancock county yet, hardly any scrapes, rubs. Bucks are still together, not agressive, every doe i have seen in the last 2 weeks has been without any bucks harassing them. The cold front this upcoming week might just be the ticket to get some day time movement going for us. Can't wait for the upcoming 3 weeks of hunting. Best of the year!


I'm also hunting Hancock County - just started finding a couple scrapes - a few daylight bucks moving around - looks like this weekend will be the break we need. Good Luck


----------



## CattleGuy

Saw a spike and a 6pt grazing together, no agression towards eachother at all Sunday morning then at 10:30 had 2 does also come in eating acorns no activity yet alot of rubs, few scrapes. End of week supposed to turn cold NE OH


----------



## Tn10point

Cool i just rattled in a small 3 point to the base of my tree here at Tranquility. Now if his daddy will just show up 









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidBender

Tn10point said:


> Cool i just rattled in a small 3 point to the base of my tree here at Tranquility. Now if his daddy will just show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I hunt just up the road... R they moving good?


----------



## nis1

Finally getting most of the corn off in summit and stark counties. Still isn't off on the property I hunt in stark but I imagine they will get it cut by the end of the week. Been seeing some fresh scrapes but not a lot of activity. Things will pick up with the cool weather this weekend.


----------



## Tn10point

DavidBender said:


> I hunt just up the road... R they moving good?


Between three of us we have seen 8 deer so far. Dont know if my buddies are seeing bucks or does. Now there is some guy in here walking around. Guess he is scouting. We are hunting on wildlife road.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1Badboy

Cant Wait for November in Ohio !


----------



## roberts021

I just got out if the woods.i didnt see any deer but did find about a dozen scrapes and three of them where still wet with buck piss. I smelled those ones be fore i saw them.this was in columbiana county. Wellsville ohio


----------



## Tn10point

Breaking for lunch. Between 3 of us. We seen three small bucks and 8 slickheads.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tn10point

Tn10point said:


> Breaking for lunch. Between 3 of us. We seen three small bucks and 8 slickheads.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Correction we saw four small bucks. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

DANNNNNGGGGGG.....shoot a slick head. You can't go back empty-handed


----------



## jlh42581

I cant wait to get out there and fill my cooler with your button bucks




Oh wait... Im not paying $3.90 in gas plus tags to do that


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Sure am hoping that the weather is cooler when I get there Nov 8 - 18


----------



## Heavyhorn

Been lurking for a while here, enjoy this site. Just got an invite to hunt in Irondale (Jefferson Co.) Ohio , and was gonna see if I could get some reports on the hunting in that area?


----------



## cgs1967

I hunted in Newcomerstown area yesterday and the November lull is in full swing. The weekend before we saw all kinds of deers but nothing yesterday. I have been seeing rubs but yesterday was the first time I saw scrapes. I saw about 15 scrapes and watched a button buck shred a tree with his head for 15 minutes.


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer

Been seeing bucks fight and scrape since October 10th. Thinking next week it'll be full go here, looking early to me so far. Stark county 


PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## cgs1967

Starting Saturday we are supposed to have ten straight days with highs in the 40's. This will help kick in th rut!


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer

That's right! Warm all week and then mid 40s over the weekend!


PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## jlh42581

cgs1967 said:


> Starting Saturday we are supposed to have ten straight days with highs in the 40's.


Gonna go fap, brb


----------



## stonefly71

3.90 for gas where you at? Around here it's 3.23 per gal and with my 40 cents off i got it today for 2.88 a gal.


----------



## Hogfan72

stonefly71 said:


> 3.90 for gas where you at? Around here it's 3.23 per gal and with my 40 cents off i got it today for 2.88 a gal.


3.23-.40=2.88 :set1_thinking:


----------



## jlh42581

stonefly71 said:


> 3.90 for gas where you at? Around here it's 3.23 per gal and with my 40 cents off i got it today for 2.88 a gal.


Central PA


----------



## lb74hd

gas 3.30 a gal in youngstwon leaving oct29 for jefferson/harsson county was down this weekend and the ground opened up with scrapes highs in the 40s sounds good to me rutting moon oct29th .yea good luck to all


----------



## BOWFLEX

Getting laid off for the winter on Nov.2nd....... Just in time! Going to be spending a lot of time between Columbina and Meigs County.


----------



## OHhunterIO

Gonna be spending ALOT of money in gas after this weekend. I plan on being in the woods every day after work starting Monday. Its going to be active and exciting!

Been seeing more bucks dead on the side of the road this past week and more deer out in daylight too.


----------



## lennyzrx

BOWFLEX said:


> Getting laid off for the winter on Nov.2nd....... Just in time! Going to be spending a lot of time between Columbina and Meigs County.



lucky dog. they talked of a inverse lay off at my job. sadly they got approved cash for a project. I'm pretty good at getting paid to hunt! 

Good luck you'll be off at peak time!


----------



## gunslinger21

All you guys hunting in Adams county if you see a white F150 with tn plates feel free to say hey and not steal my tree stand this year. Thanks!


----------



## SECRETARIAT

Heavyhorn said:


> Been lurking for a while here, enjoy this site. Just got an invite to hunt in Irondale (Jefferson Co.) Ohio , and was gonna see if I could get some reports on the hunting in that area?


i hunt jefferson county and action around here that i see other than scrapes skirting the fields and i seen a few small bucks sparring thats it so far. went out tonite and no movement other then the bugs


----------



## sashimigrade

BOWFLEX said:


> Getting laid off for the winter on Nov.2nd....... Just in time! Going to be spending a lot of time between Columbina and Meigs County.


LOL!...Happy about being laid off during deer season.


----------



## BOWFLEX

Being laid off during deer season is a plus!! I'm a heavy highway inspector and the jobs uselly shut down for the winter.we have a few bridge decks to do and it's off to the tree stand for me!


----------



## CattleGuy

Hey all, drove around up in Ashtabula Co today looking at feeder calves, rained most of the day.. Had a 140 class 6pt run out in front of my truck at 2:30 Neck was SWELLED UP! Had 3 does later on the way home being chased out across road by a spike or forkhorn (couldnt really tell) Outta be getting good!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

140" 6 point. Now come on!!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Is that like a 125" spike? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CattleGuy

well he was a big SOB i know that much


----------



## bgriffin

Will be in Butler Co the first weekend of November. Any rut activity? Will be on Private land of a family member.


----------



## Lorijamie23

I've really laid back this year compared to past years. Prob only been out a dozen times. Boundary scrapes, does with fawns, and 1.5 yr olds bucks are all I've seen in Marion/Hardin county. Buddy stuck a nice buck high in no mans land sun night at last light and didn't never find. I will be fresh come Saturday morn when I start my 16 straight unless I score earlier than that


----------



## OhioBuckslayer

Not much activity going on here, last time out didn't see a thing.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

bgriffin said:


> Will be in Butler Co the first weekend of November. Any rut activity? Will be on Private land of a family member.


Where at? I hunt near oxford


----------



## BLan

2X_LUNG said:


> 140" 6 point. Now come on!!?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first thought. That would be some sort of record six.


----------



## mshumak3

Saw two small bucks cruising between 4:30-5:00 pm last night. One was rubbing the heck out a tree for a while, the next came through about 10 mins later. Nothing too out of the ordinary. Delaware county.


----------



## dbo21504

I will be in Ohio by late Friday or early saturday can't wait.


----------



## Moncity1

Start my vacation next week off for 3 weeks .. Had some really good bucks on cam with one exceptional one.. But the area that I hunt got hit hard with EHD .. Can only hope the big boy survived no pics of him in the last month... Good luck everybody ! Getr done!!


----------



## JRW_21

BLan said:


> My first thought. That would be some sort of record six.


I shot this 6 point last year in Ohio and he scored 128 3/8!


----------



## jinx1014

SUBSCRIBED.... 500 acres of family farm waiting on me to get there. Will be leaving GA on November 3rd and hunting thru the 10th. Seems like I married in to the right family...


----------



## HuntingMark1983

heading to Ohio on Saturday at 3am...should be there, settled in, and scouting just after lunch...hoping to be in stand at first light Sunday morning...weather looks great...can not wait!


----------



## TrashCan

I have been seeing multiple bucks every night this past week,running at doe's but they dont want any part of it.Seems like
they are just checking to see if they are ready to breed.Shouldnt be to much longer.
First week of November is always the best for rut activity here.Rubs and scrapes everywhere as well.


----------



## deerslayer007

I feel that the rut comes in during different times fr each part of the state. From observation it happens around the same time every year whether we notice it or not. The length of days is what really gets it going. Most of the time we notice the rut more when it gets colder out only because the deer have to move all day long to keep warm. if the days are warm they do their rutting at night when we are not there to see it happen but it still is going on mostly between holloween and the 15th of november. In the past i have experienced the rut last all the way up to mid january. different groups of does come into heat at different times causing the rut to be spread out over the winter. we notive the most rutting activity during the first two weeks of november because that is normally when the highest number of does come into heat.


----------



## kyhunter5569

In Ohio from 2nd thru the 12th November and also halloween


----------



## hunts4rocks

jinx1014 said:


> SUBSCRIBED.... 500 acres of family farm waiting on me to get there. Will be leaving GA on November 3rd and hunting thru the 10th. Seems like I married in to the right family...


If I was to ever get divorced, the only way I'd marry again would be if she had daddy's land (and money, but for sure land) somewhere in the midwest for me to hunt.:wink:


----------



## bigbuckdown1975

I believe the world record 6 is around 150 inches....


----------



## jlh42581

I cant wait to get out of this F'n office. I swear to god every day this week has been a catastrophy from the moment I walked through the door with our one remote campus. From teaching class to bad servers, bad internet connections, software issues with financial aid, my water being off this morning at our house due to a broken main... if I have to answer to one more stupid female question I might snap


----------



## nomansland

JRW_21 said:


> I shot this 6 point last year in Ohio and he scored 128 3/8!
> View attachment 1504473


Far cry from a 140" 6 point...


----------



## 2X_LUNG

nomansland said:


> Far cry from a 140" 6 point...


I'd DIE to kill a 140" 6 point


----------



## jlh42581

2X_LUNG said:


> I'd DIE to kill a 140" 6 point


Id take a p&y 6 myself and that one pictured is one hell of a deer


----------



## lennyzrx

fired up the grill. watching the 1st game of the World Series.

just to hot to hunt for me guy's! You boy's go get'em


----------



## S.F. steve

you guys are really stacking the deer up. in the first 25 days of archery season we've got a archery kill of 25,620. 314 wacked during the early muzzleloader for a total of 25,934. we are up 39% over last year. there is a link in the state forum section if you want to check out the kill by the county. licking county is leading the pack with 948.


----------



## jlh42581

S.F. steve said:


> licking county is leading the pack with 948.


My crew will add to that total next week. You should come by and give us some access to your honey hole!


----------



## Schriner

Really 12" come on


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

I gotta agree, I would love to kill a huge six. The one pictured above is a stud of a six point.


----------



## BushTailButcher

I don't know about the rest of Ohio, but in South-Central, the bucks are really getting restless. I am finding more sign every day. Lots of bark peeling, and lots of scrapes. And they really seem to be taking care of the scrapes, and keeping them clean. And they last few days, when I have seen bucks, they have been alone. Not running in groups, as much anymore. If we could get some cold weather, I think they would really get active, and move more. 
Now I know that the rut won't come in until November, but I think that some cold weather would really get the bucks moving more in day-light hours. Most bucks I am seeing right now are moving real late, right before dark. And most of the scrapes are being worked at night.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Tree's tore up, and some big 'ol scrapes last weekend. Tonight, a small buck with his nose to the ground following a couple of does. I think we're getting closer


----------



## medicsnoke

with high's near 80 degree this week I thought things would be slow but I saw 2 bucks last night bumping, sparring and grunting all around. Both 3 year old, 130" or so. Best night Ive had all season. The cold temp's Friday should really bump them into gear. Drop your cocks and grab you bow, its about to get real!


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Headed out tomorrow night with a buddy. Even with temps in the high 70's I think it will be a good hunt! I think full moon and hot temps are when they move after dark. This is a good moon phase with these hot temps.


----------



## EMT#104

Headed to Crawford county start hunting Monday! How is it looking in this area?


----------



## OHbird'n'buck

What are peoples thoughts, too early to start using estrus this weekend, will be hunting in Logan, buck to doe is near 1-1? Was thinking of running a drag line figure 8 to my stand if I hunt tomorrow, going to be weather dependent...


----------



## nstrut

Darke County - I watched a 140-class buck dogging a doe this morning and a small eight point doing the same on the opposite side of the same field.

Unfortunately, I watched this was from my house and not from the stand. We wait all year for this and that's all I needed to see to convince myself it's definitely time
to get in the woods every chance you get. Screw trying to time it perfect. Get in there and hunt!

Good luck Boys!


----------



## BushTailButcher

OHbird'n'buck said:


> What are peoples thoughts, too early to start using estrus this weekend, will be hunting in Logan, buck to doe is near 1-1? Was thinking of running a drag line figure 8 to my stand if I hunt tomorrow, going to be weather dependent...


 I think that might work. Even though it is real early, but the Bucks are really getting fired up. And if we have the weather change, we are suppose to, the bucks will really be excited!!! Hopefully the weather will get cold, and stay cold, and we can have a good Rut Season this year. I think the Bucks are ready for it to get started, and stay for a while.


----------



## 04Z

BushTailButcher said:


> I think that might work. Even though it is real early, but the Bucks are really getting fired up. And if we have the weather change, we are suppose to, the bucks will really be excited!!! Hopefully the weather will get cold, and stay cold, and we can have a good Rut Season this year. I think the Bucks are ready for it to get started, and stay for a while.


Real early? Its the end of October.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

the deer are hornier this year I think....but I'm not sure


----------



## Meister

2X_LUNG said:


> the deer are hornier this year I think....but I'm not sure


Hopefully that means they are equipped with bigger horns!


----------



## jmanhere

Weather might get screwy in Ohio next week. Hurricane coming up the coast is to mix with this weekend's cold front. Not for certain, but possible, could have cold rain and maybe snow in eastern Ohio @ Tuesday/Weds.


----------



## S.F. steve

jmanhere said:


> Weather might get screwy in Ohio next week. Hurricane coming up the coast is to mix with this weekend's cold front. Not for certain, but possible, could have cold rain and maybe snow in eastern Ohio @ Tuesday/Weds.


yep, the bummer is if that hurricane does hit the east coast we are going to have high winds.


----------



## gohring0210

Anybody else rattling at all i was just messing around the other day because i had heard and seen the deer in the area im hunting in morgan county sparring so i tried it a little bit and rattled five in to 12 yards


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer

Anyone hunting mid day yet?


PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967

gohring0210 said:


> Anybody else rattling at all i was just messing around the other day because i had heard and seen the deer in the area im hunting in morgan county sparring so i tried it a little bit and rattled five in to 12 yards


Do you hunt a deer farm? LOL 5 all at 12 yards? This is not the Pinochio thread! This is the Ohio rut update thread. LOL


----------



## callmin

gohring0210 said:


> Anybody else rattling at all i was just messing around the other day because i had heard and seen the deer in the area im hunting in morgan county sparring so i tried it a little bit and rattled five in to 12 yards


I have been. I had a decent 2.5 yr old come out to the food plot a couple weeks ago and last Saturday a little 1.5 yr old came in right after I got done rattling. I guess it is more like sparring because I haven't got real agressive with the horns yet, but I'll probably start hitting them a little harder this weekend.


----------



## Timinator

I've not had any luck calling or rattling yet. I'm actually not seeing much of anything yet, except my trailcams. But nothing when I'm out hunting...yet.


----------



## Tn10point

I hope the colder weather rekindles my fire this weekend. Im sitting here in the stand now my phone says its 79 out here. I keep telling myself to hang in there but the thoughts of heading back home to Tenn. are still whispering to me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rookez490

I totally agree. I have lived here all of my life and for some reason the RUT kicks in high gear around Nov.12th or so and it is still going really good when Youth season is in..


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Picked a bad week;(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

rookez490 said:


> I totally agree. I have lived here all of my life and for some reason the RUT kicks in high gear around Nov.12th or so and it is still going really good when Youth season is in..


Right on. I laugh every year as ppl get everyone jacked around now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tn10point

2X_LUNG said:


> Picked a bad week;(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me i didnt want to come up this week. But the way things worked out this was the only time i could make it up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oak Tree

rookez490 said:


> I totally agree. I have lived here all of my life and for some reason the RUT kicks in high gear around Nov.12th or so and it is still going really good when Youth season is in..


i agree.


----------



## Regohio

Stupid Ohio Weather...Rain Saturday...16 MPH Winds...Grrrrrrrrr

Deer finally starting to get things going a little and now the weather will suck!

My biggest hope is that Sunday is cool...no rain and wind dies down under 10 MPH!


----------



## BLan

Regohio said:


> Stupid Ohio Weather...Rain Saturday...16 MPH Winds...Grrrrrrrrr
> 
> Deer finally starting to get things going a little and now the weather will suck!
> 
> My biggest hope is that Sunday is cool...no rain and wind dies down under 10 MPH!


The last time I believed the weatherman I slept in, woke up late and regretted it. If I awaken Saturday morning to a monsoon then I'll believe it, otherwise I plan on sitting in the sea most of the day.


----------



## mathews_rage

Yea Ill be out for the next three days rain or shine


----------



## Regohio

BLan...I hear ya Brother! I did exactly that last Saturday...Woke up 430 AM...very light rain. I check On Line...Rain ending at 3:00 AM...I say perfect on my Way!

I get to tree at 615...no wind perfect morning...at 0900 rain is really comming down...soaking wet...see nothing but squirrels (RECENT THEME!) Come home...Wife and Daughter look at me and say: "ARE YOU STUPID...THEY SAID RAIN UNTIL NOON?"

But, yes this Saturday morning I'll do the Same Thing!


----------



## AmishArcher

Are we really complaining about it getting cold this weekend. I'm hearing folks are starting to run into more daylight deer movement. I know the best is yet to come but this is a snap that won't hurt to get em rolling


----------



## TH30060X

S.F. steve said:


> you guys are really stacking the deer up. in the first 25 days of archery season we've got a archery kill of 25,620. 314 wacked during the early muzzleloader for a total of 25,934. we are up 39% over last year. there is a link in the state forum section if you want to check out the kill by the county. licking county is leading the pack with 948.


were killing them all now so the orange army won't have any deer to shoot.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Watched a fork horn pushing does in a cut corn field tonight. Nothing too serious but he was having fun with it. The scrape line I'm sitting on is definitely starting to stink(musty) pretty bad though!


----------



## Richie Rich

Tn10point said:


> Trust me i didnt want to come up this week. But the way things worked out this was the only time i could make it up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Gonna have to come back Tn10 and give it another shot. :teeth:


----------



## Lostleader

First weekend of November was hopping for me last year. Ive got that weekend of again this year, so I will be at it. I have filled my tag, but I am hoping my wife gets a crack at one.


----------



## huntnfever

Hi Tn I also from east tn and will be heading up there 3 nov for a week of tree sitting. I was there last fall the week before youth hunt and didnt see enough deer to mention with highs in the 70's and 40 mph winds and warm rain. I feel your pain with the weather but try to stay confident and good luck to ya.


----------



## BrentW

Friend of mine in Warren county Ohio killed a 152 incher this morning at 9am!!! Working scrapes and rubbing trees before he shot him!!


----------



## DixieDigger

rookez490 said:


> I totally agree. I have lived here all of my life and for some reason the RUT kicks in high gear around Nov.12th or so and it is still going really good when Youth season is in..


thank you for saying this. Im heading up on the 12th and good Lord willing will be in the woods that evening if I can talk my Dad into getting up and being gone by 4 am.


----------



## chaded

I went out Monday and sat all day. Saw 3 small bucks as I got to the top of the tree with my climber. All 3 were in a group walking around in circles with there noses on the ground almost running in to each other. They finally went out of sight and then I saw another small buck (may have been one of the other ones) with his nose on the ground going somewhere on a mission. Then as I walked out of the woods 9 minutes before legal shooting light ended there was a BIG buck out there that spooked out of the field, a two smaller ones and a doe from what I could tell. Going out tomorrow, wish it was colder. 

Oh and you big 6 point nay-sayers must have never seen baldyhunters big 6 point he shot. 142 gross, 138 1/2 net


----------



## 3dn4jc

Congrats, that's a brute of a 6


----------



## CattleGuy

chaded said:


> I went out Monday and sat all day. Saw 3 small bucks as I got to the top of the tree with my climber. All 3 were in a group walking around in circles with there noses on the ground almost running in to each other. They finally went out of sight and then I saw another small buck (may have been one of the other ones) with his nose on the ground going somewhere on a mission. Then as I walked out of the woods 9 minutes before legal shooting light ended there was a BIG buck out there that spooked out of the field, a two smaller ones and a doe from what I could tell. Going out tomorrow, wish it was colder.
> 
> Oh and you big 6 point nay-sayers must have never seen baldyhunters big 6 point he shot. 142 gross, 138 1/2 net




Thank YOU!!!! 

Sat out yesterday.... saw one basket rack 8 pt come through at 8:15 am, horns were polished up. About 9:30 am two does came through foraging along. I have noticed some scrapes being worked. Getting better, but not Hot yet. Hopefully this cool weather kicks it up, windy or not. NE OH


----------



## cfdjay

Good luck guys. I'll be reading this thread from my stand in Iowa. I leave this weekend. HOPEFULLY I can tag out and be back the week before Thanksgiving getting the best of both states. BE SAFE!!


----------



## alpenatiger

Heading to Logan County this weekend...I was going to wait until the following weekends to head down, but I am digging the forecasted cold front! Any reports from that area?


----------



## Tn10point

Well back in the stand for day number 5 on Tranquility. And its still feels like July. I hope the cold hurries and gets here but the rain can wait until i leave for home Sunday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bows_-_arrows

I hunted Coshockton Co. Dark moon week and seen scrapes and rubs but NO big deer. Smaller bucks and some does but corn and beans still standing, coming back up Nov 9-17


----------



## ohiobullseye

My wife and I hunted Coshocton county and seen 10 does and 6 different bucks which were all 1/2 to 2 1/2 year olds that would try to chase the does in which they had no interest in. My wanted to shoot the 110" 8 point but he wouldn't give her a shot and went up the ridge through the cover of thick under growth. I think we need that cold snap and the big boys will start to come out and play. The does are just not ready but the young bucks sure are.


----------



## jmanhere

Your Opinion ...

I have 200 hundred acres up in Columbiana County to hunt. But only two weekends free. Add to that 2.5 hour drive and $$ to get up there. My plans were this weekend and then next 11/3. But they are forecasting rain through the weekend. I hunted in rain before and was miserable.

Should I pass this weekend and hunt the weekends of 11/3 & 11/10. My experience the deer really start movign close to Halloween through @ 11/6th. Closer to Nov 10th they start to lock up. Just might be my experience though.

So after the long winded note above the question is?

Think the weekend of 11/10 will be better than this weekend?

Thanks,


----------



## dx2

jman - normally I would choose the later of the two weekends and those are the two I'll be hunting just because that is what I have planned, but with the cooler air pushing down and weather moving in it could be good this weekend....however, ya got the rain. 70% chance on Saturday and 30% on Sunday....with light rain and cooler weather, deer will be on their feet no doubt. Tough call, but if the wet weather takes some of the fun out of it for ya I'd pass on this weekend. Then again, it could warm up the following weekends and you might regreat it....tough call.


----------



## chadnicoletti

I guess I'm the only one hunting NE Ohio haha. I hunted wednesday night and didn't see a thing. I did see several new scrapes and rubs by my stand which is encouraging. I have a feeling with this warm weather we've had in the last week, the deer havent been mobile and with cooler weather coming starting tonight through next week we should see some movement. I rattled and grunted on Wed night just to see if anyone was around but nothing came. For those that want to put meat in the freezer it has been a good season so far. I think starting tonight we'll be getting our shots at some deer. Good thread! I hunt Geauga and Ashtabula counties and the soy and corn havent been cut yet.


----------



## bows_-_arrows

Man I drive 7.5hrs to Hunt ohio and spend 2 weeks up there each year and I hunt private property and have never had to pay to hunt anywhere. Even picked up 2 more farms to check out when I go back in November, we always take care of the landowners and it always works out great, some super nice folks up there!!


----------



## #hunter!

Ohio, temp dropping, however deer not moving. Check camera have 5 shooters. Huge 8 with kickers. Just need to move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwcamographics

5-12 I will be in the wood dawn to dusk. Driving a round seeing a few little bucks bumping does. And the 80 degree weather was not helping. I would be out tonight but it is our anniversary and will be taking the wife out on the town. Then I will be Rutting :wink:


----------



## newohio

This morning around 8am,had a big bodied, weird racked 7pter hanging with a doe, then a small 8pt came in. The 7pt snort weezed and thrashed a sapling. He later tried to mount the doe , she scooted away fom him. He would not leave her alone, I lost sight of them after that. . I am still waiting for the colder weather and the big boys to start roaming.


----------



## huntnfever

Tn10pt I sent you a message!


----------



## bigpess51

I went by one of my spots this a.m around 10:30. Nice buck in the middle of the field bumping a doe around hard. Every move she would make he would go crazy and start chasing her trying to get close. She obviously is not quite ready but this is a very good sign for my area! Also had another shooter within a few hundred yards of these 2, he was walking directly away on a fence row. Good sign seeing these 2 up on their feet at 10:30 in the morning! Next 2 weeks are going to be awesome!


----------



## nstrut

bows_-_arrows said:


> Man I drive 7.5hrs to Hunt ohio and spend 2 weeks up there each year and I hunt private property and have never had to pay to hunt anywhere.
> Even picked up 2 more farms to check out when I go back in November, we always take care of the landowners and it always works out great, some super nice folks up there!!


I've lived in Ohio for 15 years now and I only have access to three farms. In my county, gaining private access is like pulling teeth.
I've even offered to help farm to help gain access without any luck. I have to admit that over the years some irresponsible hunters, (poaching ring)
and trespassers have ruined things for many people in my area. I can't say I blame the landowner's for wanting to maintain their personal property.
If you've run into some super nice people, consider yourself lucky. They are becoming more scarce also.


----------



## irishhacker

nstrut said:


> I've lived in Ohio for 15 years now and I only have access to three farms. In my county, gaining private access is like pulling teeth.
> I've even offered to help farm to help gain access without any luck. I have to admit that over the years some irresponsible hunters, (poaching ring)
> and trespassers have ruined things for many people in my area. I can't say I blame the landowner's for wanting to maintain their personal property.
> If you've run into some super nice people, consider yourself lucky. They are becoming more scarce also.


Don't give up man.. The best property I hunt-- I was cussed out the first time I approached him. And I quote.. "I DONT WANT NO F***ING HUNTERS ON MY PROPERTY!!!"
After I calmed him down and revealed the efforts of my homework that I always do.. I now have exclusive access. 

I know.. What do I mean about homework? I always research the landowner before I approach them. I look at their social media profiles if they have them. I do searches in the local newspaper websites.
I try to find out what company they work for and learn a little something about that company.
I search everything I can trying to find some connection to them or something in common.
This particular guy worked at the local grocery store that my parents frequented when I was little. Thankfully, he remembered my family.


----------



## hunterGL

I will be out this weekend. Hope I see deer hearing good thing


----------



## standmaster

Despite the 80 degree weather I did see a decent buck chasing two does around and grunting Wednesday evening..


----------



## Outback Man

BrentW said:


> Friend of mine in Warren county Ohio killed a 152 incher this morning at 9am!!! Working scrapes and rubbing trees before he shot him!!


I hunt Warren and saw more buck activity this morning than before. All small ones except a nice tall chocolate 8 with a g2 kicker that I had to tell myself not to shoot. Scrapes don't seem to be being kept open but new ones kep popping up. It'll be fun this next week but I don't think it's gonna get exciting for another week or so yet.


----------



## #hunter!

Been in stand since 6:30 am. No movement in hillsboro. Rain close by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Not good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwcamographics

Try to get permission to hunt coyotes and ground hogs. Make friends with them. Sometimes I don't even ask about deer. Ask if they would like to tag along. These are a couple things that have worked for me in the past.


----------



## OhioDale

This Buck was moving in Hancock county today - he was going to bypass me until I grunted - came in straight to me and hard...neck all swelled up.

Things are about to bust wide open - Good Luck and Stay safe


----------



## onlyaspike

Im not sure I can make it out this weekend...My towns Trick or Treat is tomorrow so Im locked in there with my girls from 2-4 and then my daughters fried is having a party afterwards.....Whats the weather supose to be like on Sunday?


----------



## S.F. steve

i live in ashtabula county, the weather forecast is rain for the next 7 days plus 48 hours of 45mph winds next tues and wed i believe. it will be in the low 40's every day. there should be a few mornings or afternoons that are rain free.


----------



## ohio36hunter

alpenatiger said:


> Heading to Logan County this weekend...I was going to wait until the following weekends to head down, but I am digging the forecasted cold front! Any reports from that area?


ill be hunting logan county too,i havent been out all week due towork but my buds have been out and not much movement from what i hear


----------



## ohiobeagler

Didn't see a thing in Tusc. county tonight.


----------



## perrytrails

Seen a small buck and two doe in perry co. This am. 

Buck showed no interest. Nothing this evening. Wind picked up about 2 pm. 

Forecast looks wet guys…


----------



## Outback Man

Sat in the rain for over four hours this afternoon and only saw two does work through about sixty yds away at ten after six. Gonna be a cold wet morning too.


----------



## lennyzrx

Regohio said:


> Stupid Ohio Weather...Rain Saturday...16 MPH Winds...Grrrrrrrrr
> 
> Deer finally starting to get things going a little and now the weather will suck!
> 
> My biggest hope is that Sunday is cool...no rain and wind dies down under 10 MPH!


sadly it's time to sit in the wind. I almost hit some Doe's driving to work this morning. Road kills on the 4 lane are pickin up. The front is here rain,crap,ect. I'll get my old lazy azz out there now till nov. 10-11


----------



## 82bonecollecter

I'm headed to Shawnee state forest all next week can anybody help me out to bag a bruiser in that area or tell me what the activity is like in south ohio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lennyzrx

82bonecollecter said:


> I'm headed to Shawnee state forest all next week can anybody help me out to bag a bruiser in that area or tell me what the activity is like in south ohio
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wish I could help ya down there. being hunting here all my life..............you got the right week. I'll be out full steam next week.............it seems to never change after all these years. fella's can say what they want!

last week of oct. 1st. week nov. always stay's the same, road kill's ect. buck's runnin mid day,ect. I'm old and seen the same stuff every year............take it for what it's worth! good luck!


----------



## 82bonecollecter

Thanks I'm looking forward to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyhunter5569

Rattled in a 135'ish buck yesterday evening came to full draw but could not seal the deal very excited though it's that time of year fellas 
Btw Lawrence county


----------



## 410gage

Winds from the North all weekend does not help me a bit. In fact it is about the worst direction for my stand locations. I did see does just running across open fields yesterday - twice - and that is a good sign the RUT is pending. And of course, lots of crops are coming off the last 5 days.


----------



## Marshall Law

It's not Ohio but on the border of Ohio, near youngstown (PA route76) I have seen bucks with Doe and chasing the doe for 2 weeks now


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm in stand! Adams/highland county. Windy n this is pry gonna suck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samhell

In stand, central ohio, rain and wind calmed down. 3 does. Might shape up to be halfway decent hunting.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I hope ur right. The rain is gone here. Wind is strong yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB13

Heading to go Logan to hunt this afternoon and tomorrow will post what I see going on there in hocking county. Hope this weather cooperates a little with us. Good luck everyone and hope this cold snap gets the big boys out during shooting hours!


----------



## hunterGL

In the stand now raining in ashland spooked a buck on the way in coulod hear him snortinglong after I could see him


----------



## hunterGL

In the stand now raining in ashland spooked a buck on the way in coulod hear him snortinglong after I could see him


----------



## BIG T28

Rattled in 3 last in the NW night 2 were around 115-125


----------



## Tn10point

Killed this 8 point yesterday evening on Tranquility in Adams county chasing







does

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timinator

Heading to Southern Ohio in about 30 minutes to hunt tonight and tomorrow. Taking my truck and camper. Man did I over pack!


----------



## WEEGEE

headed to logan co this afternoon to see what's going on.
still raining here in hardin co. with some wind.
should stop raining soon. sun. should start the movement.


----------



## hdrking2003

SE Knox Co here. Jumped a buck on the way to the stand, saw his antlers, and seen a lil buck chasin a doe way off in the distance. Other than that.....slooooooooooow out here this morn.


----------



## huntnfever

Tn10point said:


> Killed this 8 point yesterday evening on Tranquility in Adams county chasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Happy to see things worked out for you! Nice! Your patience paid off. Heading up there soon if u have any tips send them my way! Have a safe trip home.


----------



## mathews_rage

Great buck TN10, Your hard work in the heat has paid off.


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm heading out after work in Adams co, still rainy here but letting up this evening and you would think deer will be moving.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm in tree still in Adams. No movement 

My buddy saw a couple. Wind sux!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Sat until around 10 and didn't see squat. Bumped a deer on way in as soon as I got to stand. It blew a couple of times and sounded like it was around 50 yds away when it busted. Wind was nuts...not overly strong but rotated directions every 5 minutes. I've never seen the wind blowing constantly in one directions while the leaves were falling in the complete opposite. 

Hopefully if this rain stays away tonight and tomorrow will be good.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

ill be chiming in from belmont and monroe counties


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Tn10point said:


> Killed this 8 point yesterday evening on Tranquility in Adams county chasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Congrats man, success in tough conditions, awesome.


----------



## wasp

Things are definitely cranking up in southeast Ohio. Seen multiple new scrapes popping up in the last 48 hours, jumped a nice buck on my way to check a camera 2 days ago, and got pictures of another nice buck yesterday near one of my stands (I wasn't hunting yesterday, had other stuff that needed done). Hunted about 3 1/2 hours this morning in the rain and wind and didn't see anything. Headed back out in a bit.


----------



## mathews_rage

wasp said:


> Things are definitely cranking up in southeast Ohio. Seen multiple new scrapes popping up in the last 48 hours, jumped a nice buck on my way to check a camera 2 days ago, and got pictures of another nice buck yesterday near one of my stands (I wasn't hunting yesterday, had other stuff that needed done). Hunted about 3 1/2 hours this morning in the rain and wind and didn't see anything. Headed back out in a bit.


Yea the does are really starting to move. Over 5 does were up moving to a cut corn field. I only spotted one buck in a cut bean field that was only a 2.5 yr old.I think with the younger bucks getting testy and the cold weather, the big boys might wanna get up to check and defend his core. Some spots are very slow but my other stands are full of action.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

headin out after work this afternoon to the killing tree ill keep ya posted southeastern belmont county out..lol


----------



## flyin2jz

I've just seen my first rub a couple days ago. I've seen 3-10 does a night in warren county but no bucks in tow. I took off the 3rd thru the 21st. I hope I'm not late. Last year my activity was hot about the 11th. Of course I took the last week of October an first week of nov. lol. This year I changed it so u guys off this coming week will see the rut. Just my luck. Hehe


----------



## mandrroofing

Yesterday evening i was up by 430 and at PM i had a young small 6 walk by my stand.20 Min's later had to does out in field 100 yards from my stand.Min's later a small doe ran past my stand from behind me,then that Small buck i had seen earlier cam back and started to chase her around.horny Lil fella!then say a nother buck out in the field,couldn't see how big his rack was.was a pretty good evening for me in central Ohio


----------



## bowfool12

In stand in Trumbull county. Skipped out this morning from rain and got in around 11:30. Been raining hard since I got in. Button buck came by during one of the harder downpours and bedded in thicket near me. 

A few nice ones on the property I'm holding off on, when/if the rain stops may try some rattling.


----------



## z7master167

Stuck a monster this morning just cruising thru. Hit the paddle bone and i couldn't find him. I heard him crash but couldnt find him.... i watched him rjn out of sight with my lumenok looked for 4.5 hrs and found no blood, tracks, or broken arrow... it freakin sucks... he was probly around 170's


----------



## ohiobucks

Been in the stand for almost 2 hours, nothing yet. Found several fresh scrapes on the way in though. Still quite a bit of standing corn around me. Morrow /Knox line...


----------



## Liveblue23

I climbed up here in Adams at 2:30 and before I could even get my bow up had a doe sneak up on me with a yearling buck doggin and grutin a storm. Dead since then 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm in tree still in Adams. Notta all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortstick28

In blind right now with my 9 yr old daughter. Trying to get her first deer. Had a small buck we named biggie smalls come within 5 yards of it this am and make a scrape but she didn't want to go. Hope he shows up again tonight for her.


----------



## Regohio

You boys are chasing them hard for sure! Tomorrow morning I'll be out there too! The temps will be right...but 16 MPH winds in Highland County will make things iffy at best!

Who knows maybe the moon and cold will wake things up?


----------



## #hunter!

Hunting highland for 3 days. Have not seem a deer . Ugh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BdaBuck

Been working nearly every day since august. Off for a week. Oh boy.


----------



## holterross

z7master167 said:


> Stuck a monster this morning just cruising thru. Hit the paddle bone and i couldn't find him. I heard him crash but couldnt find him.... i watched him rjn out of sight with my lumenok looked for 4.5 hrs and found no blood, tracks, or broken arrow... it freakin sucks... he was probly around 170's


So you shot a 170 inch deer and only looked for him for 4 1/2 hours and gave up? I would be looking for days if to just stuck a 170 inch buck.....


----------



## z7master167

holterross said:


> So you shot a 170 inch deer and only looked for him for 4 1/2 hours and gave up? I would be looking for days if to just stuck a 170 inch buck.....


I looked every piece of woods grass log everything in the area and found absolutely nothin had my buddies helpin me.look all morning too. Im gonna look again tomorrow. I got to thinkin about 5 min after i shot him, across the holler up on the other side i heard aboht 5 shotgun shots real quick. It was in the direction the buck ran to. The crappy part is that was on private and im hunting public...


----------



## chaded

It was a crazy day yesterday. I invited my brother in law to hunt the same woods with me so I met him in the morning. We waited until it was daylight because I was going to go in a spot I haven't hunted yet on this property with my climber and my brother in law has never hunted this woods. He goes one way and I head my way. I get to my spot and see a buck already going through the woods so I get my climber off my back real carefully and hunch down in the tall weeds hoping to maybe put a stalk on him. He disappeared but as soon as I look to my right I have a fork horn 10 yards from me and closing. I stay put because I did not want this deer blowing out of there and putting any other deer on alert that may be close. He comes to within 6-7 yards and finally knew something was up and ran off across the field but didn't blow or anything.

So now I need to get in the tree. I have plenty of trees in this spot but they are all these weird oaks that have a gazillion branches from the bottom up that would need to be cut. I walk around this area for about 15 minutes trying to find something but couldn't. Finally I decided to just cut the branches as I climbed up on one of the trees. So up I go. I get about 3/4 of the way to where I wanted to be with no less than 20 branches cut. I mean I am sawing these things off and they are hitting the ground all over. Well, I was cutting a good size branch and all the sudden it came down and hit my bow and there I was watching my bow fall out. I hurried up and grab it but it almost ended up being a bad day. I had an arrow knocked and it flew off and hit the ground. Then right after that I heard something else hit the ground...my SAW!!! I couldn't believe this. I needed that saw. I thought to myself, "am I high enough to just hunt from here or do I need to get the saw?" Well I was about 15-16 feet but I wanted to be higher in this spot so I decided I needed to climb down in my climbing stand and get it and go back up.

I loosen the tree strap to head back down and I just happen to look to my right and see a buck 15 yards from me!! He ends up looking right up at me for a second and I freeze. He puts his head down and goes behind a BIG oak tree. Soon as he does I pull and arrow out of my quiver and nock it on my string trying to be quiet and not get busted. He then stops and I hear something else, another buck. I peak around the tree I am in to see another buck coming in. I quickly look at his antlers and decide he is a little smaller than the deer I have now wide open between 10-15 yards. Soon as the first buck looked at the second one coming in I drew back, settled the pin, and let it fly. I watched the fletchings bury and disappear in the deer and heard a loud sound like I just let the air out of him. He just stood there. I mean he just stood there for a few seconds. Then he started walking real slow like nothing just happened. The other buck jump a little bit and was now underneath my tree trying to figure out what just happened. I was trying to get pictures with my cell phone of him but couldn't get any clear enough. Meanwhile trying to keep a eye on the deer I just shot. The deer I shot ended up walking about 10 yards or so from where I shot hit, stood there for a little bit, and then started to wobble back and forth a few times and hit the ground. Oh boy was it exciting!! I waited about a half hour and started down the tree to go check everything out. I texted my brother in law and told him I just shot a 8 point. He asked how big and I said it was probably close to the same size as the one last year I shot (this was when I was still in the stand). Well when I got up to the deer it was bigger than I thought and bigger than last years buck! 

When we got him drug out the farmer was coming in to combine the soybean field that is up against the woods. My brother in law was trying to figure out if he wanted to stay there and hunt after all the commotion we just caused and now the combining. I told him to go up the same tree I was just in and he would have a good chance I thought. Well, right before dark he came down out of that tree to get everything together because he was cold. All the sudden he saw some does coming through the cut bean field. Then two of them took off but not because of him. There was another buck and he was chasing them. My brother in law crouched down in the same tall weeds I did earlier that morning which is beside that tree. He grunted at the buck but wanted nothing to do with it. Then he pulled out the trusty bleat can and that buck came in on a string. My brother in law pulls his bow back in the weeds and slowly stands up at full draw when this buck comes to 35 yards away. The buck finally saw him but he froze up for a few seconds while my brother was able to hit him. So I went drove back and helped him drag his out of the woods. It was a 9 point that was smaller than mine but still a nice deer and it was just a nice day for both of us. 

Here are the pictures.


----------



## Outback Man

holterross said:


> So you shot a 170 inch deer and only looked for him for 4 1/2 hours and gave up? I would be looking for days if to just stuck a 170 inch buck.....


Was thinking the same thing. I looked for a small basket rack for four days once. Only deer I've lost and it still burns me to this day. Would have been my first buck back then. 

Sat from around 2:30 till dark. Had one small 8 pt come in twice two rattling and then a third time just to make sure he'd fully frustrated me. 

Out tomorrow morning and then not again till Thurs.but have 10 days straight then.


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow things have to heat up right?


----------



## flyin2jz

Lol


----------



## nelliott

18.5 more hours of shift work and I'm off till the 19th sounds like its about to tear loose and I cant wait!!! 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## EG01004

I hunt Warren County. Had a good "130 8pt come by at 25 yards following a doe....not really pushing her though. I also had younger bucks grunting and checking does. In the past week I've got 4 different deer over "140 on my trail cameras. All dark pics though. I'd say by the end of next week.....5th of November things should be rocking.


----------



## Hunter drew

Hey guys I will be hunting the 7th till the 16th of nov. In noble county. Do you guys think it should be pretty good during that time. Depending on weather


----------



## chaded

Hunter drew said:


> Hey guys I will be hunting the 7th till the 16th of nov. In noble county. Do you guys think it should be pretty good during that time. Depending on weather


Yep


----------



## J Whittington

z7master167 said:


> Stuck a monster this morning just cruising thru. Hit the paddle bone and i couldn't find him. I heard him crash but couldnt find him.... i watched him rjn out of sight with my lumenok looked for 4.5 hrs and found no blood, tracks, or broken arrow... it freakin sucks... he was probly around 170's


Keep looking. Hes hid well. Get a dog, beagle hound etc.


----------



## hdrking2003

Well I'm glad some of you guys had luck with sightings and bucks down cause I had a sh**ty day in the woods. Rainy, windy, and very little movement. A couple does in the distance and bumped some deer this morning but other than that...nothing. Hunting a stand tomorrow that's a little better set up for these swirling winds out of the north so hopefully ill have some better luck. Same tree I shot my nice typical 10 out of 2 years ago. Only get to hunt on the weekends so gotta make it count!!! Good luck all!!!


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Didn't see a deer tonight Tomorrow morning should be good with high winds coming around 11 am and the approaching storm for Mon-Wed.


----------



## mathews_rage

The big boys are all moving at night. I saw two shooters chasing a doe tonight at 10 so, it seems the moon is going to be tough for a couple days. I think Halloween night should start it off and after the hurricane blows on it will be crazy by next weekend


----------



## Marshall Law

holterross said:


> So you shot a 170 inch deer and only looked for him for 4 1/2 hours and gave up? I would be looking for days if to just stuck a 170 inch buck.....


This. I would be out all night looking for a lighted nock

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## #hunter!

In the stand in highland co. Windy again. Day 3 with no deer seen. Ugh. Moon, wind, don't know why. Wish me luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lennyzrx

to much wind this morning here. I'm stay'n in. good luck everyone


----------



## jlh42581

Headed your way in 1.5 hours. Plan for 10 months and a hurricane shows up, pretty much the story of my life and I am hunting, I really dont care. I might not be in a treestand all those days but I am for damn sure not sitting in camp.


----------



## hunterGL

Have not seen a deer.there is a lot of wind


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand and havent seen anything yet...first time out this season.

Windy as heck out here in licking county.




Tim


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

not looking good for the next few days here , wind , rain , moon phase , all odds are against us . good luck to all .


----------



## hunterGL

Just had 2 does bust me man I hate this north wind


----------



## jonj480

In the stand now in warren county. VERY windy. Not very optimistic with all this wind. Only ***** and squirrels so far.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

We saw a few. Wind is killing everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryryu

Saw bucks chasing, but not aggressively, and the more dominant buck stood his ground as two smaller bucks trotted off. Looks like it's getting close!


----------



## Oak Tree

Thursday on will be good after all this d*mn wind is gone


----------



## mathews_rage

Oak Tree said:


> Thursday on will be good after all this d*mn wind is gone


Ha yea, the winds are bad and only getting worse. Seems the deer are almost holed up in the day. Its really going to be rough the next three days with some days of gusts over 50mph. That moon is doing more damage because I saw some crazy action at night while driving, def the biggest buck I have seen all season. I couldnt agree more that around Nov 2 it will be crazy.


----------



## roberts021

Going to give it a shot monday morning.the wind will suck but cant shoot a deer if you dont get in the woods and i only get one day a week to hunt so i will give it my best shot.atleast my stand has an umbrella not expecting to see anything but you never know.


----------



## Regohio

GREAT NEWS...For all you guys who were worrying...THE SOUTHERN OHIO SQUIRREL POPULATION IS JUST FINE! I probably see 25 a day! Today started ok...Forkhorn at about 7:45...9 Turkeys at 8:00...**** right after them. Then NOTHING BUT FREAKING SQUIRRELS! Fantastic...I need a new hobby...I wonder if they need a guy to Rub Sun Tan Oil on the Tropicana Girls at Spring Break?  Deer Hunting is killing me! Good luck Ohio Deer Hunters!


----------



## stonefly71

I saw a lot of Big bucks Saturday.I mean P&Y type. LOMFAO I went to Cableas in Wv with all the rain.


----------



## Bretz56

Two little button heads this morning. Went with a buddy yesterday evening, he had 8 little bucks around him. 2 were sparring, but no shooters to be found!


----------



## cretor11

Just gotta wait this windy weather out......its still better than work


----------



## jre4192

Hunted in Brown County this morning. I rattled in a young buck around 745 or so. After he wandered off I had 3 does come in and shortly after them another young buck. He jumped the fence in the same spot the does had crossed, but then went in a completely different direction. He wasnt interested in them at all. I climbed down at 10 the wind was beating me to death.


----------



## JRW_21

Went out this morning in Defiance County. Seen 12 total deer 3 does, 4 button bucks, 4 small bucks, and one 130ish 8 point. The 8 point was about 150 yards behind the does running with his head down. I think the bucks are ready but the does just are not quite Gonna try it again tonight even with the wind


----------



## Deerslayer 28

2 fresh scrapes were made during the night by my stand. Didn't see any deer!  My dad saw a nice 8 point on a doe around 9 am.


----------



## gunslinger21

It's definitely heating up. I got up here Friday and did some scouting and didn't see much sign. Yesterday at 1130 I saw a nice 8pt at about 45 yrds, but couldn't get him to come any closer. Today after sitting in the rain for several hrs I decided to get outta the tree and scout some new areas. I walked maybe 200 yrds from where I was sitting and found a rub line of about 10 trees and 2 scrapes. I think come Monday or Tuesday these bucks are really going to start chasing.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I don't. It's gonna be a week to 10 days yet for doe to get into heat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews_rage

2X_LUNG said:


> I don't. It's gonna be a week to 10 days yet for doe to get into heat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's does in heat right now, just now many. In 7- 10 days over 25% of does will be in heat. The lockdown(Nov15-20th) is when most older does are in or have been in estorus. Thats why it is dead in the woods because all the battling over does is over since they are being bred or have been bred.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Disagree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

The 15-20 is when I see the action


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7xlw

2X_LUNG said:


> I don't. It's gonna be a week to 10 days yet for doe to get into heat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree and I hope. Heading to Ohio Wednesday! I'm hoping its on! Haha


----------



## irishhacker

mathews_rage said:


> There's does in heat right now, just now many. In 7- 10 days over 25% of does will be in heat. The lockdown(Nov15-20th) is when most older does are in or have been in estorus. Thats why it is dead in the woods because all the battling over does is over since they are being bred or have been bred.


Agree

sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## jimrguy

i am leaving Maine thursday to hunt coshocton county Ohio till the 9th. the farm i hunt has got some nice deep wooded ravines and creek bottoms. also some cut corn fields a new alfalfa field 
and a small section of crp total is 240 acres. should i hunt the field edges or down in the creek bottoms the deer are a bit nocturnal to the fields but not shure where to hunt if the rut is on


----------



## mathews_rage

2X_LUNG said:


> The 15-20 is when I see the action
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha I was just saying that does are being bred right now, just the ones that are in heat.

I agree that there won't be a lot of full-blown chasing but come Thursday many mature bucks will be seeking. I also agree the rut def lasts longer than just two weeks and goes all the way to gun season most years. I was just talking about the peak of breeding (Nov.7-11) which all big boys will be up moving in daylight. After the 15th-20th is when you will get one great day then two boring slow days. Bucks are finishing breeding and tending a doe then move on to the next one. Kinda like us guys at the bar when we get rejected on one girl:wink:.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I agree then. Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews_rage

Ha I guess we will have to wait and see


----------



## RunThemAll

Off work Nov 4th - 14th. Can't wait!


----------



## mathews_rage

z7xlw said:


> I agree and I hope. Heading to Ohio Wednesday! I'm hoping its on! Haha


Ha waittt if you agree then shouldnt you just wait until the second week lol. It will be on, bring your calls and rattle. I have rattled in mature bucks the first two days of November every year.


----------



## mathews_rage

Anyone going out in the rain tonight?? I can't decide myself ha


----------



## z7xlw

mathews_rage said:


> Ha waittt if you agree then shouldnt you just wait until the second week lol. It will be on, bring your calls and rattle. I have rattled in mature bucks the first two days of November every year.


I dunno im confused now.LOL Ill be out the 10- 18 as well if nothing shows this week.


----------



## mathews_rage

jimrguy said:


> i am leaving Maine thursday to hunt coshocton county Ohio till the 9th. the farm i hunt has got some nice deep wooded ravines and creek bottoms. also some cut corn fields a new alfalfa field
> and a small section of crp total is 240 acres. should i hunt the field edges or down in the creek bottoms the deer are a bit nocturnal to the fields but not shure where to hunt if the rut is on


Creek bottoms and CRP, if you got both which CRP is almost always near water, then you have double your chance at a shooter.


----------



## sammusi

I'm sure this is a dumb question but what is the last day for archery in Ohio? Does it roll into gun season?


----------



## mathews_rage

z7xlw said:


> I dunno im confused now.LOL Ill be out the 10- 18 as well if nothing shows this week.


Ha you planned it out real nice, you should have some great hunts.


----------



## mathews_rage

sammusi said:


> I'm sure this is a dumb question but what is the last day for archery in Ohio? Does it roll into gun season?


First weekend of Febuary


----------



## sammusi

Im trying to figure out when the last weekend is because I have had no luck, seen lots of sign just no activity in a new area and need more time to fig them out.


----------



## marston

sammusi said:


> I'm sure this is a dumb question but what is the last day for archery in Ohio? Does it roll into gun season?


Goes through the first weekend in Feb


----------



## helix33

Early February is when archery is over here in Ohio.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lennyzrx

mathews_rage said:


> Anyone going out in the rain tonight?? I can't decide myself ha


 I just checked outside. I'll pass. good luck folk's.


----------



## z7xlw

lennyzrx said:


> I just checked outside. I'll pass. good luck folk's.


LOL that's funny. It better clear up by Thursday!


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen two deer this morning....a buck fawn and a doe....the doe was running though the woods fast but nothing was chasing her lol

Got down about 9:30...wont be back out till Thursday.



Tim


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Im out. Cold and wet! Big boys been hitting the foodplot lately so i figured I better do the same


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm out. Actually not bad here in auglaize county. I've moved north to try. South in Adams co sucked. Too windy n rainy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lb74hd

just came back from harrsion county saw 10 deer 2 bucks chaseing a doe big six nice eight she wanted no part of them leaving to hunt 30th till fourth hope it gets better


----------



## P&Y OHIO

I'm gonna finally chime in and say October overall was very good in SW Ohio!

Last weekend I almost closed the deal on an 8pt...I'm guessing he's a 4 yr. old still traveling w/ a 3yr. old 10...hope I don't live to regret passing that deer up!!!

I never experienced a "Lull" at all this year and haven't seen any rutting behavior until this weekend, w/ fresh scrapes and aggressive rubs...no seeking or chasing to speak of

I've got the next 2 weeks off and hoping after "Sandy" blows through that the rut kicks into high gear!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm with you. I never saw the lull either. I'm not seeing much sign at all yet as far as the rut. It's a lil way out yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Couldn't find my deer i looked since before daylight and found nothing at all. I did see about 20-25 bucks on the way over this morning and every one was chasing, or following does, i seen 4 big shooters 150+


----------



## ArchersParadox

...this Friday, Saturday, and Sunday fellas...patience is a virtue!


----------



## lennyzrx

z7xlw said:


> LOL that's funny. It better clear up by Thursday!


hopefully it will. come halloween my old butt will be out in the rain and wind. I'll be takin time off 1st week november! That's when I see big buck's movin all day up here.


----------



## Outback Man

My big boys are starting to show back up...This guy is walking down a scrapt line that is about 75 yds. away from one of my stands...Really hoping him, his near twin brother, their dad, or reterded cousin decide to come out and play later this week.

Big 10-DGIII


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Heck of buck, I dont think he liked his video being taken though. Good luck killing him


----------



## Outback Man

Carolina_Outlaw said:


> Heck of buck, I dont think he liked his video being taken though. Good luck killing him


Yea...they really don't like the glowing embers of the IR...that's why I usually never use the video mode, but hadn't in a year or more and decided to give it a whirl again...they don't mind the single red LED flash of an IR taking pics, but when all 20+ or whatever glow they booger out of there...


----------



## Reaper15

jimrguy said:


> i am leaving Maine thursday to hunt coshocton county Ohio till the 9th. the farm i hunt has got some nice deep wooded ravines and creek bottoms. also some cut corn fields a new alfalfa field
> and a small section of crp total is 240 acres. should i hunt the field edges or down in the creek bottoms the deer are a bit nocturnal to the fields but not shure where to hunt if the rut is on


Well there is a couple different areas I would hunt. You can try the field edge but I've always found that when the rut is on that the mature bucks will be locked down with a doe. So what you will be seeing is smaller bucks in the fields searching for hot does. I would find pinch points where multiple trails meet somewhere around 30 to 50 yards off the field in between bedding area and the food source. If the wind is right take a lunch and sit all day there is more movement mid day then what you would think. Scent control is the most important during this part of the season. The wind here in Ohio is going to be brutal this week. Should calm down by end of week so take the first couple days to scout the area and find the best area for stands and the pinch points. Good luck and hope to see a pic on here soon.


----------



## whiteja1234

I got in the stand late due to having to work. but still got some action. rattled in a nice almost shooter 8 at 5:15 it took him 15 min from when i started rattleing. then he must have either got my wind or noticed their was no deer and put his head down and ran back the way he came in. Then something odd happened I had 2 bucks following a doe bout 80 yrds downwind from me and as they came thru the little buck in the back kept blowing as if he got my wind but the other deer larger buck and doe acted as if nothing was wrong.


----------



## BrentW

My weekend in Adams county:
The last week and a half I have seeing huge rubs and scrapes all over!! Very intense sign!!
But the last couple days the scrapes were all covered up and haven't seen a new scrape. I was seeing new scrapes everyday before then. 
I hunted Friday night and had a 135 inch 4 yr old come to corn pile at 6pm. He checked a doe that came in. He was to small for me. I have pics of bucks much larger I am after. 
October 23rd was the first day I had several shooters showed up during broad daylight!
Saturday: morning was slow. Just seen 3 does and 1 spike. 
Evening: I had a dink 8pt bird dogging with nose to ground. And went into the thick stuff grunting and growling and 2 does pooped out! I killed both does! Meat for freezer 
Sunday morning: didn't see a deer today!

Rut activity: seen a fawn for 2 days at corn pile with no momma. Also Saturday morning pulling into land there was a mid 130s buck with a doe! He would not leave her! Scrapes have not been refreshed in 2 days. Also haven't seen any shooter on my cams for 3 days.


----------



## Ridley

Nothing stirring in Wayne county. Saw a bunch of does with nary a buck in tow, and all still had their little ones with them. Had a small 8 trolling saturday. 

With the high winds, rain, and flooding, the next few days are gonna suck. Actually changed vacation and cancelled the next 3 days and added mon-wed of next week.


----------



## Liveblue23

BrentW said:


> My weekend in Adams county:
> The last week and a half I have seeing huge rubs and scrapes all over!! Very intense sign!!
> But the last couple days the scrapes were all covered up and haven't seen a new scrape. I was seeing new scrapes everyday before then.
> I hunted Friday night and had a 135 inch 4 yr old come to corn pile at 6pm. He checked a doe that came in. He was to small for me. I have pics of bucks much larger I am after.
> October 23rd was the first day I had several shooters showed up during broad daylight!
> Saturday: morning was slow. Just seen 3 does and 1 spike.
> Evening: I had a dink 8pt bird dogging with nose to ground. And went into the thick stuff grunting and growling and 2 does pooped out! I killed both does! Meat for freezer
> Sunday morning: didn't see a deer today!
> 
> Rut activity: seen a fawn for 2 days at corn pile with no momma. Also Saturday morning pulling into land there was a mid 130s buck with a doe! He would not leave her! Scrapes have not been refreshed in 2 days. Also haven't seen any shooter on my cams for 3 days.


i hunt Adams as well i i noticed the same activity. last weekend i prob counted 15 diff scrapes that had prob been made or freshened up with in a day or 2. hunted sat eve and had a little yearling buck doggin a young doe and thats all i seen. went out today to scout and checked most of my scrapes all covered up but i did find a few new fresh ones that looked half a day old. going out tm to change couple cams around on scrapes to get ready for end of the week.


----------



## Heavyhorn

ArchersParadox said:


> ...this Friday, Saturday, and Sunday fellas...patience is a virtue!


 was planning on heading up to Jefferson Co. On the 5th-12th but thought about making it the 1st-8th after reading about some early action and the passing storm, still on the fence about the dates! Any advice?


----------



## sdavis

Saw a buck chaseing on the way to work also saw a buck that was hit by car between 7am and 5 pm beca us e it wasnt there on my way home looked nice size body head was gone their moving


----------



## jimrguy

thank you. last year was my first year hunting the property i shot a decent ten point my first night. just luck hunting the edge of cut corn and crp. but my buddy sat there rest of the week never had a shooter come by. i shot some does down in the creek bottom and seen a nice shooter walking the bottom which is flat and open not sure where they bed. in the morning there seems to be quite a bit of movement down there its probably 150 yards from the field edge and 150 from another field edge on another property really steep between the two


----------



## BOWFLEX

Got out of the stand a little early last nite. Dint see a deer from stand. Saw a giant chasing 3 doe In a field on the way home! He was chasing them hard and they wanted noting to do with him. That was Columbina County!


----------



## 410gage

This weather pattern surely does Double D suk! Winds from the North are pure ugly for me and most of my stand locations. I might throw up a popup blind, but not sure if I have enough stakes to tie it down securely! Just bad luck for us rut bowhunters, and good luck for the bucks. They are getting goofy - but so far just geeks and jr high bucks close to me.


----------



## jmanhere

Heavyhorn said:


> was planning on heading up to Jefferson Co. On the 5th-12th but thought about making it the 1st-8th after reading about some early action and the passing storm, still on the fence about the dates! Any advice?


I used to hunt Knox county alot and my days for seeing deer move have always been 10/31 - 11/10. Then it appears they hit the lockdown. Could be where I used to hunt though (food/pressure). Got a crazy distant cousin who bow hunts everything. From Canada to Ohio to Africa. He always says the one to day to be out is the 5th.

Be north of you next month in Columbiana County. Got my eye on a nice 8 pt.


----------



## BOWFLEX

jmanhere said:


> I used to hunt Knox county alot and my days for seeing deer move have always been 10/31 - 11/10. Then it appears they hit the lockdown. Could be where I used to hunt though (food/pressure). Got a crazy distant cousin who bow hunts everything. From Canada to Ohio to Africa. He always says the one to day to be out is the 5th.
> 
> Be north of you next month in Columbiana County. Got my eye on a nice 8 pt.


I'm actualy on to Columbina and Jefferson county line!


----------



## rut'n'strut

*North West Ohio Williams County*

Had an awesome wknd, lots of small bucks grunting and bumping does. I saw a really nice buck and a stud sat and sun. Neither were doing too much rather than just walking through making a rub, it was the little ones that I saw doing all the chasing. This week should be really hot.


----------



## flyin2jz

rut'n'strut said:


> Had an awesome wknd, lots of small bucks grunting and bumping does. I saw a really nice buck and a stud sat and sun. Neither were doing too much rather than just walking through making a rub, it was the little ones that I saw doing all the chasing. This week should be really hot.


Sounds fun. I love those days. This weather is gonna get things started early I thing. Here in warren we are just getting scrapes and rubs. Please dear god let it hold off till Friday. After that's its 19 days straight.


----------



## Danner

Western Lorain County: Had a couple does bed in front of me at 40 yards on saturday around 10. At about 1015 a 2 1/2 yr old 6 point kicked them up and started chasing. Seen one other young buck, but no papas. Hoping this weather brakes pretty soon cuz it sure sucks sitting 30' up with steady 30mph wind and rain!


----------



## mathews_rage

rut'n'strut said:


> Had an awesome wknd, lots of small bucks grunting and bumping does. I saw a really nice buck and a stud sat and sun. Neither were doing too much rather than just walking through making a rub, it was the little ones that I saw doing all the chasing. This week should be really hot.


Sounds like a great hunt man, I have been seeing pretty much the same thing and I agree. The monsters are out but its at night, but it will all change by the end of the week ha. Good luck!


----------



## mathews_rage

flyin2jz said:


> Sounds fun. I love those days. This weather is gonna get things started early I thing. Here in warren we are just getting scrapes and rubs. Please dear god let it hold off till Friday. After that's its 19 days straight.


Yea I think it will be Thrusday just cause the wind will die off on Halloween night. Dont worry though because the first 12 days of November are going to be some great rut action :teeth:

This a great time to use your bleat and grunt calls, plus rattle in the morning and evening until Nov.2-3.


----------



## bassin14

Hunted Highland County Fri, Sat, Sun and saw a lot of deer but no bucks over 3.5yrs old. My cousin did kill the biggest buck we saw all weekend and it grossed around 140 and 3/4 for his biggest buck ever. So I would like to congradulate him on that but I wish I could have got it on camera but it was just after shooting light and there was not enough camera light. No real rutting activity except for some 1.5 and 2.5yr olds bumping some does around. All in all we had a good weekend with a doe kill on film and a good buck down. The weather was awful but we stuck it out and was rewarded for it.


----------



## nitro943

mathews_rage said:


> Yea I think it will be Thrusday just cause the wind will die off on Halloween night. Dont worry though because the first 12 days of November are going to be some great rut action :teeth:
> 
> This a great time to use your bleat and grunt calls, plus rattle in the morning and evening until Nov.2-3.


So what after 11/2-3? Just find hot doe area and leave the call alon? scent?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

mathews_rage said:


> Yea I think it will be Thrusday just cause the wind will die off on Halloween night. Dont worry though because the first 12 days of November are going to be some great rut action :teeth:
> 
> This a great time to use your bleat and grunt calls, plus rattle in the morning and evening until Nov.2-3.



huh? you can, but I sure won't. My rattles will be out after that...for sure! Nov. 14 a few years back my rattles got me 170" of bone on the wall


----------



## mathews_rage

nitro943 said:


> So what after 11/2-3? Just find hot doe area and leave the call alon? scent?


Yep I find does after the pre-rut which is Nov.2 through most the breeding season until the 15th. Aftr the 15th I have had some luck at find big bucks hitting food sources for does and food.No I call all the way through gun season with grunts and some bleats but I just call less after the 15th.


----------



## mathews_rage

2X_LUNG said:


> huh? you can, but I sure won't. My rattles will be out after that...for sure! Nov. 14 a few years back my rattles got me 170" of bone on the wall


Ha no that is my game plan for the pre-rut which lasts until Nov.2. I do call less after the 15th but the bucks in my area could care less at a grunt when they are chaising and grunting like a crazy. I would have to throw the kitchen sink at some bucks that I have had chasing a doe at 20 yards by my stand. No way I could stop them with a call let alone get a shot lol. But I love the rut action so Im always in the stand. 

I think the odds are better to rattle a booner in the morning in the pre-rut than later in the rut but I could be wrong.


----------



## gambino

A lot of sparring and I seen a few smaller bucks sniffing like dogs after some does, who had no interest what so ever. Damn wind needs to die down from the storm. Temps dropping fast, hopefully they are going to be moving better with that. I agree with the horns in the pre rut, they get locked down and they are hard to separate.


----------



## nelliott

Welp going to give it a try in Seneca Co. tonight screw Sandy she wont keep this guy home! Got a stand on a South side ridge along corn so maybe they will hang tight to that with the strong N wind. High wind for 3 days but they got to move at some point to feed.


----------



## bigbuckdown1975

Hunted Jackson Co from last Thursday evening to Sunday morning....saw 5 total deer. Movement is very, very slow during daylight hours. In fact, I didn't see a deer until Saturday morning.....2 does come in and as luck would have it, this old boy was in tow.....I shot him at 50 yards. 

128 6/8. Main frame 8 with split brow, 3 in kicker off of left base and other small 2 in kicker in between brow and G2 on left side...


----------



## madmax021

jimrguy said:


> i am leaving Maine thursday to hunt coshocton county Ohio till the 9th. the farm i hunt has got some nice deep wooded ravines and creek bottoms. also some cut corn fields a new alfalfa field
> and a small section of crp total is 240 acres. should i hunt the field edges or down in the creek bottoms the deer are a bit nocturnal to the fields but not shure where to hunt if the rut is on


Im from Coshocton County, Im force to hunt Guernsey and Muskingum county now because of going to college but I'm not going to complain those two counties are still in the heart of big buck lands. Still the biggest deer I've seen has been in Coshocton, my cousin killed a 185" monster on a farm near my home and it wasnt even the biggest deer on the property. What vacinity is the land you hunt? Just curious cuz I will probably know the area since I grew up in that county?


----------



## flyin2jz

bigbuckdown1975 said:


> Hunted Jackson Co from last Thursday evening to Sunday morning....saw 5 total deer. Movement is very, very slow during daylight hours. In fact, I didn't see a deer until Saturday morning.....2 does come in and as luck would have it, this old boy was in tow.....I shot him at 50 yards.
> 
> 128 6/8. Main frame 8 with split brow, 3 in kicker off of left base and other small 2 in kicker in between brow and G2 on left side...
> 
> View attachment 1508411


Wow sure looks bigger than 128. My inches have never been real accurate. Lol. Ask my wife.


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer

Headed out tonight In stark county with the winds 20+ mph and rainfall near an inch. Maybe scents are gonna be useful, will be hunting a field edge with some radishes!! Good luck to all in combating hurricane sandy


PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

How is the action in Fairfield County. I have a farm there and am going this weekend Nov. 2-4th and then coming back on Thursday the 8th late so will be hunting 9th-12th. Went there on opening weekend and shot a nice doe. A bunch of deer movement and had encounters with 4 bucks. 3 young guys and 1 shooter. The 3 young ones were sparring then but the big boy hung back. I havent been able to make it back there due to work and a baby! Pretty excited!!!Sounds like things should be kicking in anytime...thanks for the updates.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Do you hunt Caesars much??? I have been out a few times but only to see a few does. What are your thoughts about the place..bow season only. Thanks


----------



## jklingenstein

In between rain showers on Saturday I got a few hours of scouting done in a new area of Killbuck in Wayne County.

Weather was terrible for hunting my best spots so I thought I would scout a new area.

More rubs in the last few days than I have seen so far this season.

Mon-Wed will be unhuntable unless you like rain, cold and 50mph winds.


----------



## bassin14

Here is my cousin's buck killed yesterday morning just after day light that grosses 140 and 3/4 killed in Highland county


----------



## ohiobullseye

I seen alot of spikes to 120" bucks chasing does that want noting to do with them over the weekend. I think after this storm blows over by the end of the week we will have some good action and hopefully the mature bucks will be roaming around then.


----------



## lennyzrx

it's just plain nasty here in southern lorain county. I will go to couch potato mode. maybe throw back a few beers. you young folk's can get rained on! LOL


----------



## bigpess51

Pretty exciting weekend for me. Saw 5 shooter bucks, 3 of which already were already with does. Almost got a shot on a 130's 8 point but at 60 yards the doe he was trailing veered off and went into a trail in the woods about 90 yards from me. Had small bucks attempting to check the does out but the big boys had nothing to do with them and would run them off. One shooter had 5 small bucks trying to get close but he managed to keep them all away. I imagine these are the first 3 does to come into estrous on the property and will keeps these bucks locked up in the next few days. There were some small bucks chasing some does around the fields. I'm sure this upcoming weekend after the rain/wind blows through should be pretty awesome. I will be doing all day sits Friday, Saturday, Sunday to try and fill my tag before i head to Iowa on the 6th. 

Good luck everybody.


----------



## BLan

lennyzrx said:


> it's just plain nasty here in southern lorain county. I will go to couch potato mode. maybe throw back a few beers. you young folk's can get rained on! LOL


I don't care about hunting in the rain, but the wind and driving rain really sucks. Even after wearing better clothes yesterday evening any exposed skin was wind burnt and chapped.


----------



## cretor11

I was prayin for colder weather on those near 80 degree days last week. I got em.....I shoulda specified colder temps w/ ALOT less wind.!! A north wind doesn't kill me for some of my setups but this morning the wind blow every direction and then some....ugh!


----------



## rugerduke

My nephew and I both shot bucks this week on a pattern to a food source. Have gotten picks of different bucks but havent seen chasing. Figure if two were still on a pattern the rut hasn't kicked in too hard yet.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ruger I'd say you're right. Nothing showing for me either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams CO, i went out mid day today to check /move cams and bummed some bedded deer out of a green field .wish i would of been in a tree this morning. had 2 diff shooters on 2 diff cams at 8:30am. and bunch more day time pics of smaller bucks . hadnt checked cams since sat evening so i guess they were moving on my spot even with this crazy weather. i got 4 days to work then im off 9 straight and the weather is lookin good. not super cold but comfortable for deer and hunter lol


----------



## mathews_rage

Liveblue23 said:


> Adams CO, i went out mid day today to check /move cams and bummed some bedded deer out of a green field .wish i would of been in a tree this morning. had 2 diff shooters on 2 diff cams at 8:30am. and bunch more day time pics of smaller bucks . hadnt checked cams since sat evening so i guess they were moving on my spot even with this crazy weather. i got 4 days to work then im off 9 straight and the weather is lookin good. not super cold but comfortable for deer and hunter lol


Nice, but it was too nasty for me to hunt. Might go out tomorrow sometime. Did anyone see anything hunting or driving on the roads today??


----------



## Does&Dinks

went tonite..........................seen a biggin chasin and following does scent checkin where the does were standing in the field then running after them...................its starting to heat up


----------



## rugerduke

Nice deer


----------



## Lostleader

seen a buck in the field at 4 pm tonight. Was walking around with his nose to the ground. Weird as to why he was, where he was.


----------



## bows_-_arrows

I'm headed up there on the 9th and I'm gonna stick me a pig!!


----------



## jimrguy

right on the muskingum county line off county road 3 cant wait leaving in two days no sleep just thinking of getting out of maine and to ohio you have no idea how great it is there unless you live in maine im lucky to see one buck a year and i hunt pretty hard


----------



## joffutt1

Ttt


----------



## greatthosu

Are you guys getting snow from the storm.


----------



## lennyzrx

greatthosu said:


> Are you guys getting snow from the storm.


no snow. big wind up here in N.E. Ohio, rain and more rain. I'll need creek waders to get to my stand when this passes! Supposed to be big wind tomorrow too! more couch time I guess!


----------



## huntnfever

I would love to be in Adams county the first couple of days of sunshine and cold air but I can't get there until Monday morning. Many bucks will take the dreaded dirt nap Friday through Sunday. Go get em!


----------



## nelliott

Had a button buck bedded 20 yards from my stand when I climbed up. Grunted and he took of like a bat out of hell. At 5 I had a nice doe come in and stand around me for an hour just feeding on bushes. At 6 had a big doe and two yearlings stroll by doing the same. At 630 had another doe come by just browsing as well. Weather was nasty and seen 0 bucks behind the does. Last little lady decided to come home with me so we could sit through the storm together tomorrow  Buddy that hunts in the North end of the county said he seen a bruiser at 5 pm but wasn't able to pull off a shot.


----------



## irishhacker

bows_-_arrows said:


> I'm headed up there on the 9th and I'm gonna stick me a pig!!


not many pigs in Ohio..

sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## 410gage

greatthosu said:


> Are you guys getting snow from the storm.


Yep snow..........west central Ohio...........got up at 0530 to about one inch on the ground and more blowing sideways...........very very windy and still from the NNW..........ugly.........but not as bad as the East coast.


----------



## BushTailButcher

I am in Pike Co. And I think you will be in good shape. We are having some early scrapes but don't think they are doing any breeding yet. I think they are getting started a little early, here in south central Ohio, but it's not crazy here yet. Good luck!!


----------



## emmac13

Lorain County is flooded. This sucks. We had rain and clouds since Friday. Not going to clear to Friday.


----------



## nstrut

irishhacker said:


> not many pigs in Ohio..
> 
> sent from my Linux mobile phone


You must not frequent many of the local bars.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

SW ohio here. This past weekend started to see noticeable more buck activity . End of this week with timing of weather and moon and the fact its early Nov should be awesome!! Can't wait


----------



## Beeg

West central Ohio . Very high winds and about an inch of snow on the ground. Plan to finish catching up on my work (self employed) and when the wind lays some ,hopefully tomorrow, I plan to hit it hard . Have 17 stands up on 6 different farms . I can hunt every morning and evening for the rest of the season . No does will be shot during the rut . Going to give it my ALL . All that this 57 yr old body can stand anyway .


----------



## greatthosu

emmac13 said:


> Lorain County is flooded. This sucks. We had rain and clouds since Friday. Not going to clear to Friday.


Wear in Lorain County are you.


----------



## irishhacker

nstrut said:


> You must not frequent many of the local bars.


Yea LOL.. you are correct..


----------



## bowmanxx

Saw a monster breeding a doe on the 29th in pike co!


----------



## emmac13

Elyria/Grafton area is where I am located. I see fields with half a foot of standing water. North Ridgeville is a flood zone beteen all the ridges.


----------



## BLan

Had the wind not been so high this morning I believe <cough> I would have been sick with this snow. Not really sick, but I would have called in to take a personal day.


----------



## jemyers10pt

We are not having much if any rutting activity here in Lawrence county. But we have got about 4" of snow over night! Made for a great drive to work this morning. So after all this weather blows out Thursday on will be smokin hot. Id say if you could sac up and get on a turnip patch tonight you could kill one. But Im stuck at work so who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 410gage

Posting this link since mostly Ohio ATers will see................also pics of the two Army Wounded Warriors I hosted to hunt at my place last year. This year's Hunting with Heros hunt will be Nov 10th and 11th. Please click on the link.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Wildlife-Legacy-Stamp/343755077046


----------



## jemyers10pt

Very cool 410. Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

BushTailButcher said:


> I am in Pike Co. And I think you will be in good shape. We are having some early scrapes but don't think they are doing any breeding yet. I think they are getting started a little early, here in south central Ohio, but it's not crazy here yet. Good luck!!



Thats funny that you mentioned where you live. I saw some goofy looking guy with an air boot on his foot walking around looking for sign on crutches today in the Beaver area.


----------



## AmishArcher

should settle down a bit by tomorrow. Halloween is always good. Looks like a west wind pretty much all day here. I'll be sitting all day if possible


----------



## BushTailButcher

glassguy2511 said:


> Thats funny that you mentioned where you live. I saw some goofy looking guy with an air boot on his foot walking around looking for sign on crutches today in the Beaver area.


Yeah, but he was a good looking sucker!!! Hey GlassMan have you seen any breeding going on down there?


----------



## hdrking2003

410gage said:


> Posting this link since mostly Ohio ATers will see................also pics of the two Army Wounded Warriors I hosted to hunt at my place last year. This year's Hunting with Heros hunt will be Nov 10th and 11th. Please click on the link.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Wildlife-Legacy-Stamp/343755077046


A very cool hunt! I am very glad you guys do this for the vets, they deserve this and so much more. My buddy from Danville helps out with this type of hunt, such a great cause.


----------



## jeff25

The winds have pretty much stoped here in fairfield county for the time being. Have seen a bunch of deer in the fields on the way home from scool. Heading out to the stand now


----------



## z7xlw

jeff25 said:


> the winds have pretty much stoped here in fairfield county for the time being. Have seen a bunch of deer in the fields on the way home from scool. Heading out to the stand now


good luck!


----------



## hdrking2003

jeff25 said:


> The winds have pretty much stoped here in fairfield county for the time being. Have seen a bunch of deer in the fields on the way home from scool. Heading out to the stand now


I hope you double lung the big boy, good luck to ya fo sho! Still pretty windy here in Knox Co, but thats ok cause I'm still at work!:wink:


----------



## daveinohio

I watched this guy out the breakroom window this morning. He chased a doe through flower beds, parking lots, back and forth across the road and driveway. About 15 minutes later a basket rack showed up with his nose to the ground. It was funny watching him follow the does trail where she circled around.


----------



## daveinohio




----------



## lennyzrx

emmac13 said:


> Lorain County is flooded. This sucks. We had rain and clouds since Friday. Not going to clear to Friday.


YEP Flooded is correct. I have 2 stands I can hunt friday, weather permitting. I doubt I'll have access to the other 4 because of high water.


----------



## HoytVictory89

I had to almost go swimming today to save 2 trail cams


----------



## lennyzrx

HoytVictory89 said:


> I had to almost go swimming today to save 2 trail cams


yes. I won't be crossin creek's this weekend! LOL

Dollars to doughnuts there moving good now. I'd guess these guy's won't get they're standing beans or corn off for 7-8 day's now.


----------



## roberts021

i wont be able to get back into the woods till next monday and tuesday.I hope the deer are still chasing


----------



## mathews_rage

I'm out here in the rocking chair getting a little shower from frozen drops. Had to get my fix since I've been inside for almost two days. The does were out feeding heavy at 11 and 4


----------



## fmf979

Vacation starts Friday and I have 10 days straight to hunt. The weather looks like it will work out ok. Been 2 years since I shot my bow at a deer. I should be due.


----------



## judychop

i'm off starting tom for the next 6 days, here in stark county, last hunt was last fri & sat and the bucks were movin both days, I will keep everybody updated....


----------



## k&j8

Just heard on the news that there is 2 1/2 feet of snow in Columbus?? What's the weather like between Zanesville and Coshocton? Headed up there Friday.


----------



## Byrd

k&j8 said:


> Just heard on the news that there is 2 1/2 feet of snow in Columbus?? What's the weather like between Zanesville and Coshocton? Headed up there Friday.


I am 40 minutes west of Columbus and there isn't 2 1/2' of snow. All the snow around here is just about gone.


----------



## flyin2jz

That would be a negative. It's 39 there now. I'm south of there and no snow


----------



## k&j8

flyin2jz said:


> That would be a negative. It's 39 there now. I'm south of there and no snow


Thanks. I guess I should know better than trust Diane Sawyer and ABC news!!


----------



## gambino

Taken Around 6:00 pm tonight, although the snow is melting fast. Wind has died down. Looking for a good week from here on out.
View attachment 1509861


----------



## flyin2jz

I just pray the big chasing doesn't happen till this weekend. Then I have 2 weeks off in a row.


----------



## Tim/OH

Starting Thursday I will be in a treestand every morning during November....cant wait.




Tim


----------



## onlyaspike

My neighbor just called ...he shot a big 9 tonight....20" inside spread...He said " it came in on 2 does and made a "weird grunt" and I shot it".....I believe the time may be upon us...I can't make it out til this weekend and its KILLING ME !!!


----------



## sdavis

Hocking county its on had a buck chaseing a doe this morning my buddy saw a 8 point couldnt get a shot


----------



## CattleGuy

Yep saw a bunch of deer tonight on my way home, buck crossing road and others out in field. Next week or so should be good!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Was out all day today. Saw several bucks n doe. No chasing At all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortstick28

Think if this wind stays down it should be good. Off tomorrow and Friday plus the weekend then the 12th&13th


----------



## lennyzrx

well you boy's in southern ohio must not of got our wind! we will see how it goes tomorrow evening up north here. I may " man up " and get out there.

it always start's the same here....................halloween................dies nov. 10-14 th


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

lennyzrx said:


> yes. I won't be crossin creek's this weekend! LOL
> 
> Dollars to doughnuts there moving good now. I'd guess these guy's won't get they're standing beans or corn off for 7-8 day's now.


Probably won't have it off until a good freeze at this point.


----------



## mathews_rage

shortstick28 said:


> Think if this wind stays down it should be good. Off tomorrow and Friday plus the weekend then the 12th&13th


Yea I was looking at the forecast and when the wind dies it looks like it will warm up some. That looks to be this weekend through early week, so this weekend I assume the reports will be starting up and a great opportunity. I heard there is another cold front coming around mid week next week, so talk about great timing for the rut. My area starts to have bucks chasing with tongues out around the 5th or 6th, I think this weather will bring a wild rut this year.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Starting 12 straight in the morning. Showed signs Sunday of getting good in Hardin county, saw a 7 pt cruising and a 130 harrassing 2 does and 2 little ones. Then the winds and rain... well you guys know! Sat in wife's ground blind tonight and saw a Dink. With any luck I will be posting a pic of a buckeye big buck tomorrow. Good luck all in your bone collecting this week


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw 7 total tonight, 2 of which were dink bucks. Both hounding does that wanted nothing to do with them. Trick or treat with the kids tomorrow, then hunting Thursday afternoon, all day Friday, and the weekend. Morrow /Knox line.


----------



## fmf979

I really think after 2 slow rut years the weather is going to be ok and this one will make it all up. Good luck everyone I cant wait to be in the trees score or not... charlie hit it this year first week november who would of thought?


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams Co, i seen deer feeding in fields through out the day today while i was working. past weekend i witnessed several small bucks doggin does. work rest of the week and im off 9, im thinking starting thursday its breakin off here and gonna be really good. think ima catch it just right.


----------



## lennyzrx

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Probably won't have it off until a good freeze at this point.


 not talked to my farmers up here yet yet in a few weeks..........after all these years just figured. most fields have tiles up here. still it's 6-8 inches standing water in some. they'll need dry day's with a breeze with those big combines to get out there and take it off.

man prices are so high now I know they're ichn to get that stuff in. corns probably 7-7.50 busshell.

were gonna pay some pork,beef prices next year! best shoot a mess of urban deer! LOL


----------



## Bow pro

Well I cant get back out till this coming sunday. I'm going to pick up my new to me hunting truck on Saturday....so I guess skipping Saturday will be worth it. You guys get out and lay them down. I need some pic's!


----------



## joffutt1

fmf979 said:


> I really think after 2 slow rut years the weather is going to be ok and this one will make it all up. Good luck everyone I cant wait to be in the trees score or not... charlie hit it this year first week november who would of thought?


2 slow rut years?? 2010 was a great year!


----------



## lennyzrx

well. I took a small Doe back a couple weeks. trust me meat prices will be up a good deal next year!

come late season when they're yarded up I'm gonna bust'm this year. I like my Doe's around for rut...........game on after that!

66 pounds of hot itailan sausauge......20 lbs of pork added cheap!... pasta sauce!...only cause it was to warm to let her hang........I hate Fly's on meat. cringe!

I'll get on them hard in dec. urban zone..........meat! bone'em out yourself then!

oh yea. those sorry ***** ohio temp. tags. yes I fill them out and keep'm in the center consule of the truck! yes you cheap dickheads ODNR! What kind of $$$$$$$$$ do you make a year profif for the junk you print now? pure ****z aye. 3 tags?

ya got your $$$$$$$$ I guess that's all that count's ? AYE...........................PURE CRAP TAGS!


----------



## mathews_rage

Trail cams just picked up a stud 8(140ish) checking scrapes the past two days at 2PM. Wow a time I never hunt much, but will try tomorrow lol.


----------



## mathews_rage

lennyzrx said:


> View attachment 1509999
> well. I took a small Doe back a couple weeks. trust me meat prices will be up a good deal next year!
> 
> come late season when they're yarded up I'm gonna bust'm this year. I like my Doe's around for rut...........game on after that!
> 
> 66 pounds of hot itailan sausauge......20 lbs of pork added cheap!... pasta sauce!...only cause it was to warm to let her hang........I hate Fly's on meat. cringe!
> 
> I'll get on them hard in dec. urban zone..........meat! bone'em out yourself then!


 Congrats, You should try the cooler with ice, water, and brown sugar for 5 days or so. Meat taste so great and no gamey smell to it at all.


----------



## lennyzrx

mathews_rage said:


> Congrats, You should try the cooler with ice, water, and brown sugar for 5 days or so. Meat taste so great and no gamey smell to it at all.


 sausage came out great. Hal's meat. those sorry tags kill me. I really don't care temp.........perm.........meat........flimsy as hell!

butcher just laughed..all I need is this! I do like the speedy call in. just an old manila hard card would be nice.........the state bleeds our huntin and fishin funds to support dead beats in the state..........they've been caught twice! steeling from ODNR to support other programs! do a search!...........thet short us who dump $$$$$$$$$ for dead beats! I'm just tired of it!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

I will be out for 12 straight days starting this Friday. Small ones are pushing so it will be any day when the shooters start showing. Just got to put the time in


----------



## lennyzrx

yes all your ODNR money does'nt go home! sneek around if your good............even ODNR employee's post the fact's.............2 govenors 2 skunk's.....steal and steal again!

a BIG FAT account.........hmmmmm............yep............you got it............that pig is to fat!


----------



## SMGaines06

Anyone around the Wellston / Jackson area with a report of activity? I will be heading up on the 9th for the week, hoping I'm not going to be late for the action... :/

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## chaded

lennyzrx said:


> yes all your ODNR money does'nt go home! sneek around if your good............even ODNR employee's post the fact's.............2 govenors 2 skunk's.....steal and steal again!
> 
> a BIG FAT account.........hmmmmm............yep............you got it............that pig is to fat!


Hey guy we know you are apparently upset but please try to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## Big E TN

Adams county bound tomorrow morning for a week. Last week had pics of a few shooters but all at night so hoping it will be daytime this week.


----------



## Danner

Gonna hunt tomorrow afternoon and all day friday out in Lorain County. Should be an awesome few days. It's suppose to really clear up by tomorrow and most importantly this damn wind is gonna die down. It's been windy as hell and rainy since last Friday here. With it clearing up finally, a full moon, and it being the first week of November it should be an absolute magical weekend! I can't wait to get in stand for the perfect deer storm! Woohoo lol!!


----------



## mathews_rage

There was a lil forkhorn buck dogging 2 does and 2 fawns across a cut bean field around 8:15 this morning. Even though he was young it was the hardest chasing I have seen yet. Got me fired up.


----------



## BLan

Going to try and get out of work early today to do an evening sit, I know a lot of people who score on Halloween.


----------



## huntnfever

Heading up Saturday night to Adams county. Forecast lookin good for my 7 or 8 days!!!


----------



## chadnicoletti

Hunted last night Geauga County. It rained like heck and I didnt see a thing. But I checked a cam I put out way back on the property and got this!






















I'll be putting a stand up Saturday and hunting this baby! Any guesses on age?


----------



## E72

Licking county this morning I spotted a Very mature 8 point with long G2s tending a doe in a brushy field. Little buck standing back just watching. 80 yards from the road.


----------



## irishhacker

chadnicoletti said:


> Hunted last night Geauga County. It rained like heck and I didnt see a thing. But I checked a cam I put out way back on the property and got this!
> View attachment 1510175
> 
> View attachment 1510176
> 
> View attachment 1510178
> 
> 
> I'll be putting a stand up Saturday and hunting this baby! Any guesses on age?


Looks decent.. Go get em!


----------



## BushTailButcher

Saw nice buck checking does, jumped them out of bedding area. I think this be a great weekend to be in the woods. There will be a lot a bucks moving, and checking does. Big time pre-rut!!


----------



## irishhacker

Harvest is WAY up this year.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/portals/9/pdf/deer%20harvest/Deer%20Oct%2030.pdf


----------



## flyin2jz

I think this thread would help if when you say what county your in you could give us some idea I where the county is. Like north, northwest, south, middle. U get the picture. Thanks guys. I am in warren which is little south of Dayton.


----------



## A.Searl

Trick or treat with the kids tonight, then hunting Thursday afternoon, all day Friday, and the weekend. Pulling camera cards while I'm at it. Will let you all know how it goes.
Morgan Co. South of Zanesville.


----------



## Lorijamie23

I think there is something wrong when u see more coyotes on 10/31 then deer. Saw 6! But the 4 deer I did see were fawns by themselves. Saw 120" on a neighboring woods at 11am when I was leaving by himself scent checking the woods. This is Hardin county between Marion and Kenton


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

Hunted untill one in the rain. One spike buck was all I saw. I'm just not seeing much with this rain. Hunting in Noble County, east central ohio.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Saw my big boy last night in the wind storm. Didn't want any part of the does. I could actually use a few more weeks before rut kicked in and changed everything up. Hoping to seal the deal before it happens


----------



## arrah2000

It's heating up in Champaign county. Have trail cam pics of a nice buck chasing a doe on 10/28. I had a real nice 8 pt. come in
this morning his mouth was wide open. Was about 25 yds. out got him to stop once but had no shot. I'll be back out in the morning.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## DavidBender

Ok all... The question is to hunt or not to hunt tomorrow afternoon... Got a lot on my mind and think a good day watching deer is what the doctor ordered... Anyone in the highland county area... Are they moving...


----------



## #hunter!

DavidBender said:


> Ok all... The question is to hunt or not to hunt tomorrow afternoon... Got a lot on my mind and think a good day watching deer is what the doctor ordered... Anyone in the highland county area... Are they moving...


I hunted 3 hard days last friday, saturday and sunday. 2 of us did not see 1 deer. Worst movement since I have hunted this property, however the winds were real bad:embara:


----------



## lennyzrx

DavidBender said:


> Ok all... The question is to hunt or not to hunt tomorrow afternoon... Got a lot on my mind and think a good day watching deer is what the doctor ordered... Anyone in the highland county area... Are they moving...


 I'm head'n out tomorrow after work if the rain ain't hard. got a couple calls on the answering machine that game on up here n.e.ohio

plenty of chasin in the rain this am I guess. still wait'n for call backs after this evening's hunts. light drizzle on and off here.

I stayed in , maybe a mistake.


----------



## shortstick28

In stand from 6:30-2:30 seen a dink and a million tree rats. Slow day, winds did not help at all. Southern Marion county close to Waldo


----------



## baseknox

out on the 29th... i shot a doe ...didnt see the monster stalking her in the corn...after i shot her...she obviously took off running...HE FOLLOWED HER OUT OF CORN....chased her grunting the entire way...75 yards away....my buddy sat in my other stand (the first night i have not sat in it)...and got him...beautiful 14 point.....wish it would have been me...but glad he got him. His biggest to date. Oh well...at least i got some meat in the freezer. We were literaly in the stand 5 minutes....its on over our way...Seneca county. North of attica ohio


----------



## Tn10point

I have two buddies hunting on the Woodbury this week. And just got a text saying they are finally seeing some good bucks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I was hunting auglaize co tonight. Saw 5 bucks. 4 dinks and one that was 120" range. Passed him at 15 yards. He worked a scrape. Just not there quite yet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLan

Just got back in and had some supper. I left work @ 1:00 PM today and went and got my daughter from school, came home got ready and hit the woods. had a seven point that we've seen often come through @ 5:15, the little guy was a six earlier in the month when he had broken one tine off, then a week later he was down to five, today he's down to just a beam on the left side and either two or three on the right, but he was moving and never stopped, but apparently he's a scrapper. 

Then coming home from the farm (5 mile trip) saw something bolt across the road in front of us, but couldn't tell what it was, then crested one hill and there was a basket rack just standing on the edge of the road with his nose in the ground. As we slowed down and went by him, he moved up off the road slowly about 10 ft. and once we were by came back down to where he had been standing.


----------



## wasp

Hunted in southeast Ohio this evening, saw 4 does/fawns and a young buck casually following one of the does. Also saw a big, new scrape.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Passed an eight and ten pointer at less than 10 yds. They were together and walked by 3 does feeding like it was sept. ***? Hardin cty


----------



## flyin2jz

No chasing south of Dayton. Had a small 6 come in all alone. Usually I see these small ones chasing early. He's not chasing anything yet. Was nice night to hunt too. 39deg and drizzly. Can't believe there weren't deer moving.


----------



## DeerBoner

2 Small bucks making scraps today not much movement other then that. Seen a bunch of does feeding in fields on the way home. Rained most of the day. Near wellston in southern ohio


----------



## rtm20012003

lorijamie23 larue is my neck of the woods have been seeing some movement where i hunt to


----------



## flyin2jz

Seems most are seeing earlier chasing are from northern areas. Thanks to the guys saying were they are hunting. That really helps us know how things are progressing. It's not easy to assume everyone knows where warren county is. Lol


----------



## Lorijamie23

rtm20012003 said:


> lorijamie23 larue is my neck of the woods have been seeing some movement where i hunt to


Yeah, I was shocked tonight. I saw a 130 class chasing on this same property Sunday and tonight the 10 made a scrape then followed the 8 off. Neither cared a bit about the does. Few days off yet I guess


----------



## baseknox

im in northern ohio..Seneca county. Me and my huntin bro have been seeing lots of movement since the 29th...my bro got the first monster of his hunting carreer that night...i got to see it from about 70 yards...nice 14 point...grunted the entire way to my buddy. i could hear him grunt from where i was. lots of rubs and scrapes. over 300 pics of about 4 differant shooter bucks on trail cams in last week and a half. This weekend up here should be great....i cant wait. 
Have gotten 8 bucks in last 5 years out of this woods...3 of them over 120", this last one will go about 140...and my 09' 8 point that went 152 6/8. The harvest god has been good to me the last 5 years....keep it up buddy! 
hunt for life!


----------



## baseknox

flyin2jz said:


> Seems most are seeing earlier chasing are from northern areas. Thanks to the guys saying were they are hunting. That really helps us know how things are progressing. It's not easy to assume everyone knows where warren county is. Lol


it will be moving down to you soon...wee bit cooler up here. lol


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

I am doing a Midday 10-2 hunt tomorrow. Want to try something out of ordinary.............. I seen some nice deer in fields during lunch so we will see


----------



## baseknox

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> I am doing a Midday 10-2 hunt tomorrow. Want to try something out of ordinary.............. I seen some nice deer in fields during lunch so we will see


May end up being a great idea.......good luck buddy


----------



## Outback Man

Off work and will be hunting Warren County for the next 10 days...landowner said buck activity has really p/u and he almost hit a monster w/his car this morning right by his house...it was just standing right in the middle of the road...wind is calling for a W finally, so I may get into my hot corner stand for the first time...corn is still up and the deer funnel in/out of it at this corner of the field/woods all day long according to trail cam pics...I've gotten pics of all my big bucks in this spot, and all but one of them during daylight hours.


----------



## emac31

I will post from scioto county this is southern oh . As of last week lots of does but no chaseing. I will be hitting the woods again friday and i will update.


----------



## goldtip22

I went out Sunday evening and bumped a huge 10 point that was with a doe. One our later I had a doe come in from a corn field and 10 minutes after that a nice 8 point came out of the corn with his nose to the ground. He'd stop every 10 feet or so...stick his nose up in the air to take a couple of sniffs and then was back at it following the doe's trail. He caught up with her about 150 yards into the woods. I hunt in Findlay (Northwest Ohio). It does appear that things are heating up in this part of the state. I took a vacation day for tomorrow so I'll be out all day...or until I come across that 10 point


----------



## mathews_rage

I saw over 4 bucks but only 1 was chasing around 3 does. There were about 6 does feeding hard in a cut corn field. The small 10 pointer hard his nose to ground , rack back , scent checking all the does. Half of them were too busy eating, but was dogging 3 of them real hard. Small 7 point came by at only 15 yards who was out searching on a mission. Then I was on my ride back on the quad and jumped another young 10 with a 4 pointer. Its about to be a wild year from what I can tell, I would say by the end of the weekend, we'll need to be in for the ride.


----------



## nelliott

Had this guy come in around 515 tonight. He worked a scrape a little then started to come in and got to 20 yards. Waited for him to take another step or two and....he decided to bed down! Never have I had anything like this happen before. So panic mode set in since it would be dark before long. I noticed that if I crouched down about 6 inches I had a shooting lane right to him. Since he bedded down broad side and was at 20 yards I felt good about taking the shot. Drew back let er rip and watched in slow mo as my arrow hit a branch I didn't see. He took off and stopped about 40-50 yards away. I wanted to puke, well still want to actually. Got home check my sd card and found a pic of him from the night before. I cant hunt again till Saturday so hopefully he comes back by. His main beams sure are nice when he has his head up vs in the picture. He is a 10 with his right g2 busted half off and a little crab claw on the left side. Other than that seen 2 does both by themselves and just strolling along.







sent via smoke signal


----------



## brnt5295

They are moving in OHIO. Shot this brute at 3:10 pm on Halloween 2012. He was trailing a doe, just happened to follow her 6 yards from my stand...


----------



## nstrut

brnt5295 said:


> They are moving in OHIO. Shot this brute at 3:10 pm on Halloween 2012. He was trailing a doe, just happened to follow her 6 yards from my stand...
> View attachment 1510793



That is a beautiful buck. Way to go! That will make a beautiful mount. Congratulations!


----------



## brnt5295

Thank you NSTRUT!


----------



## perrytrails

Awesome buck!!!!
Bet that was a exciting hunt!!

Good job....


----------



## S.F. steve

great buck 5295! congrats!


----------



## roberts021

awesome congrats


----------



## OhioBuckslayer

Monday morning my brother shot a doe in the snow and we started trackin her about 2 hours after he shot around 1030 and we were and 100 yards across this hill down from a saddle and i spotted a 135-140 in ten point bedded down with 2 yearlings. One the yearlings caught my bro moving and they all took off but they didn't completely run off the buck waited with the one doe until the other came back up to them then they all walked off. The ten was probalby a 3.5 year old out past his ears but real short tines. Today i seen a bunch of little bucks moving and a couple chasing. I hope the big boys aren't already on lock down. This was in hocking county and pickway.


----------



## mshumak3

brnt5295 said:


> They are moving in OHIO. Shot this brute at 3:10 pm on Halloween 2012. He was trailing a doe, just happened to follow her 6 yards from my stand...
> View attachment 1510793


Nice deer... What county was this?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Settled in and reporting from Knox county. Its a beautiful morning!


----------



## mathews_rage

Wow he is a brute of a buck, congrats


----------



## huntnfever

That's a stud rite there! Congratulations!


----------



## nomansland

brnt5295 said:


> They are moving in OHIO. Shot this brute at 3:10 pm on Halloween 2012. He was trailing a doe, just happened to follow her 6 yards from my stand...
> View attachment 1510793


That is a beast! Congrats


----------



## helix33

What a monster, great buck!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

You guys are killing me with all of these updates and pics...I am working all day tomorrow then headed down to Fairfield County for the weekend and then going back down on 8th-12th......I can't wait....goodluck to all!!!


----------



## flyin2jz

Outback Man said:


> Off work and will be hunting Warren County for the next 10 days...landowner said buck activity has really p/u and he almost hit a monster w/his car this morning right by his house...it was just standing right in the middle of the road...wind is calling for a W finally, so I may get into my hot corner stand for the first time...corn is still up and the deer funnel in/out of it at this corner of the field/woods all day long according to trail cam pics...I've gotten pics of all my big bucks in this spot, and all but one of them during daylight hours.



About where are u hunting in warren? I'm hunting near 73 and 48. There is a huge 12 I've been chasin for 3 years in this area.


----------



## nstrut

OhioBuckslayer said:


> Monday morning my brother shot a doe in the snow and we started trackin her about 2 hours after he shot around 1030 and we were and 100 yards across this hill down from a saddle and i spotted a 135-140 in ten point bedded down with 2 yearlings. One the yearlings caught my bro moving and they all took off but they didn't completely run off the buck waited with the one doe until the other came back up to them then they all walked off. The ten was probalby a 3.5 year old out past his ears but real short tines. Today i seen a bunch of little bucks moving and a couple chasing.
> 
> 
> 
> *I hope the big boys aren't already on lock down.*
> 
> 
> 
> This was in hocking county and pickway.
Click to expand...

It's only November 1st. I don't think you have to be worried about the big boys being locked down just quite yet. :wink:
Heck, things are just starting to get fired up.
Get in the woods every chance you can!


----------



## cgs1967

I am heading to Newcomerstown tomorrow morning and will be hunting Friday and Saturday and will provide everyone with an update from that area. I have tried grunting a little bit but is it too early to start rattling? My friend shot a 142" buck and it's neck was all bruised up from fighting so I assume it is time to start rattling?


----------



## mathews_rage

cgs1967 said:


> I am heading to Newcomerstown tomorrow morning and will be hunting Friday and Saturday and will provide everyone with an update from that area. I have tried grunting a little bit but is it too early to start rattling? My friend shot a 142" buck and it's neck was all bruised up from fighting so I assume it is time to start rattling?


Yea rattle away for the next few weeks, I would keep it for mornings and evenings for the next few days. That way your not over-calling or educate a big buck. Starting around November 5th I rattle every hour. 

Movement this mornig was slow for me with just younger bucks and deer moving a little. There was a nice 3.5 yr old 10 that was bedded with 3 does so its getting close.


----------



## tenn reddog

good deer going to adams sat.night hope we have same luck


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Nothing this morning. Kind of surprised I would have thought they would have been moving. My brother drove around and didn't see a single deer.


----------



## ohiobow

i seen a total of 5 diffrent bucks 2 of which were broke off allready so they are going at it pretty hard so rattle away


----------



## mathews_rage

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Nothing this morning. Kind of surprised I would have thought they would have been moving. My brother drove around and didn't see a single deer.


Yea same here, last night I didn't see much activty too. They must be moving in the midday and evenings.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Moon phase is keeping them bedded til late evening. Moon chart says hunt bedding til tomorrow. This weekend is transistion zones & feeding areas.


----------



## BLan

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Nothing this morning. Kind of surprised I would have thought they would have been moving. My brother drove around and didn't see a single deer.


Interesting, I almost hit two in Champaign and Logan Counties coming to work today.


----------



## BLan

Hey, I put this question in a decoy thread, but I think the thread is dying on the vine, so let me ask here as well:

I do want to ask a question from the Decoy Pros. Do you find that there is a better time (morning vs evening) to set out a decoy?


----------



## hdrking2003

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Settled in and reporting from Knox county. Its a beautiful morning!


Where at in Knox Co? I hunt SE Knox Co, not far from the Licking and Coshocton Co lines.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

hdrking2003 said:


> Where at in Knox Co? I hunt SE Knox Co, not far from the Licking and Coshocton Co lines.


Just a mile or so north of Mount Vernon.


----------



## Tim/OH

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Nothing this morning. Kind of surprised I would have thought they would have been moving. My brother drove around and didn't see a single deer.


 Wow thats the samething I was thinking..


Tim


----------



## glassguy2511

BLan said:


> Hey, I put this question in a decoy thread, but I think the thread is dying on the vine, so let me ask here as well:
> 
> I do want to ask a question from the Decoy Pros. Do you find that there is a better time (morning vs evening) to set out a decoy?


I seem to have more luck with my decoy in the morning. But it will work at both times just fine. Get it where they will see it and make sure it is facing away from where the deer should come from and upwind from you. That way they will move downwind of the decoy on their way in (and be between you and the decoy). My best luck with a decoy has been right on the edge of a field and positioning it like it was leaving the field facing me.


----------



## glassguy2511

I hunted this morning until 11am. Saw 4 does and had 2 of them bed down within 30 yards of me. They bedded there from 9:30-10:45. I think the full moon is still having an effect that is keeping them bedding up after an early morning feeding. No bucks.

This is in Scioto County (SE Ohio) on the Scioto/Jackson county line.


----------



## csimpson1

My dad raises a couple deer on our 5 acres...last night he was in the pen with his doe petting on her and a decent sized buck was pacing back and forth outside of the fence from them grunting...about ten feet away...needless to say my dad got all worked up lol


----------



## nelliott

A buddy called today said he rattled in and shot a nice one that he is waiting to track. Said he seen 4 shooters this morning and 1 last night.


----------



## Outback Man

Warren county-have seen just under 20 deer today and nearly half were bucks. Young bucks sparring and responding to rattling. 9:30 monster ten pt. chases four does right to me. 

Does come into woods and get downwind and get a little skittish. Big boy stops near opening with one tree between us and facing me. Spent 15 min there at 22 yds. He finally came in but never gave shot. He was within 25 yds for ten more minutes before does finally left and took him back across cut bean field.


----------



## phade

BLan said:


> Hey, I put this question in a decoy thread, but I think the thread is dying on the vine, so let me ask here as well:
> 
> I do want to ask a question from the Decoy Pros. Do you find that there is a better time (morning vs evening) to set out a decoy?


It works both times, but I give the edge to mornings. I seem to have better reactions then and most people I know who decoy tend to side slightly more with the mornings - I also think it has to do with the fact that a buck has been out all night without hunting pressure and been interacting with deer all night. In the evening, a buck can be a bit more weary at times since its usually just exiting the bed and more cautious. 

Problem is, I hate setting up a decoy in the morning - unless it is already there. I generally will bring in a decoy for the afternoon hunt, hunt that set, then take down the deke and cover it w/camo burlap for the night and rehunt/reset that spot in the a.m.


----------



## Muliefever

Heading to Scioto county on Sunday!!!


----------



## arrah2000

brnt5295 said:


> They are moving in OHIO. Shot this brute at 3:10 pm on Halloween 2012. He was trailing a doe, just happened to follow her 6 yards from my stand...
> View attachment 1510793


brnt5295, Great buck! Congrats!!


----------



## Bow pro

One of my pro staffers busted a mid 170's 10pt this morning running a doe. He is a big bodied deer....looks like at least a 4.5-5.5 year old. I think it's about to blow wide open!


----------



## mathews_rage

Bow pro said:


> One of my pro staffers busted a mid 170's 10pt this morning running a doe. He is a big bodied deer....looks like at least a 4.5-5.5 year old. I think it's about to blow wide open!


We need pics, cant wait too long:teeth:


----------



## hdrking2003

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Just a mile or so north of Mount Vernon.


Great area and lucky you! I'm at work in Mt. Vernon right now, wishing I was in the woods! 2 more days and I can't wait to see some action!


----------



## Ohiorut

heading out this evening. can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Bow pro

mathews_rage said:


> We need pics, cant wait too long:teeth:


I dont know how to post pics...send me your phone number in a pm and I'll send you the pic's lol!


----------



## Ohiorut

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Just a mile or so north of Mount Vernon.


Ha...I hunt just a few miles south of Mount Vernon.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Bow pro said:


> One of my pro staffers busted a mid 170's 10pt this morning running a doe. He is a big bodied deer....looks like at least a 4.5-5.5 year old. I think it's about to blow wide open!


What county?


----------



## sdavis

No activity for the last 2 dayz found a buck with his head cut off im p o ed about that looks like he was a big deer i dont know why he was gutted if they were just going to leave him lay


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Haha looks like we'll have Knox county covered. My brother worked on heavy equipment for Kokosing years ago. We got permission for a couple spots and met some really good friends who let us stay in their finished barn when we come to hunt. Saw some big deer and it's a beautiful area so most weekends during deer season you can count on us being here.


----------



## BushTailButcher

Dillzer said:


> How do you guys think November 10-18th will be in south east Ohio? Think the rut will be on or winding down?


Probably be starting to wind down a little. I know it has picked up a lot in the last few days. But I think it will really get crazy here in Southern Ohio next week. They are saying that it is going to warm up some during the day, so I think it will slow them down a little. But still starting earlier than most years.


----------



## cgs1967

When is everyone going to start using doe in estrous? I'm thinking around Nov.5th or 6th? thoughts anyone?


----------



## mathews_rage

Bow pro said:


> One of my pro staffers busted a mid 170's 10pt this morning running a doe. He is a big bodied deer....looks like at least a 4.5-5.5 year old. I think it's about to blow wide open!


----------



## Bow pro

JSI KODIAK said:


> What county?


Clearmont


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

cgs1967 said:


> When is everyone going to start using doe in estrous? I'm thinking around Nov.5th or 6th? thoughts anyone?


I'm going to now. The bucks are cruising looking for those few does who are in already.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mathews_rage said:


> View attachment 1511022
> 
> View attachment 1511023





Bow pro said:


> Clearmont


Very nice!


----------



## chadnicoletti

I hunted Geauga county tuesday and wednesday nights. It rained the whole time. My corn I put out on tuesday night wasnt touched yesterday when I got to the stand. I think theyre bedding down till the rain and wind quits so hard. I dunno. Hunting Ashtabula county saturday night should be good.


----------



## stonefly71

I'll be out Saturday and Sunday. Fairfield and Perry Counties. East of lancaster


----------



## WildBill37

baseknox any pics


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Got a decent 8 about 60 yards from me now! He's scent checking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Haha looks like we'll have Knox county covered. My brother worked on heavy equipment for Kokosing years ago. We got permission for a couple spots and met some really good friends who let us stay in their finished barn when we come to hunt. Saw some big deer and it's a beautiful area so most weekends during deer season you can count on us being here.


Yessir! You got the the north, it appears Ohiorut has the south and I'm out far southeast, lol. Let's keep eachother posted on all the craziness in the woods. I'll be out this weekend and can't wait! Me and some co workers were just watching a big ol brute running around out back from where we work, blowing up for sure!!!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Just now getting a chance to update. Since 4 I have seen 7 bucks. 6 little ones and a stud of a ten that would be pushing 160. He made a scrape 60 yards out but that was as close as he got. Wouldn't respond to the grunt call.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Dang!!! I'm only seeing smaller bucks yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baseknox

WildBill37 said:


> baseknox any pics


yea...trying to post now. what county you in?


----------



## baseknox

*pic doesnt really do justice...blends in with beans double brows and kickers in back*



WildBill37 said:


> baseknox any pics


heres a pic...


----------



## brnt5295

mshumak3 said:


> Nice deer... What county was this?


Columbiana county. Buck movement is really on the rise here. We had a buck chasing a doe while we were field dressing my harvest. This was going on 50 yards from us and the buck was too busy to notice. He must have know I was tagged out, smart animal!


----------



## onlyaspike

brnt5295 said:


> Columbiana county. Buck movement is really on the rise here. We had a buck chasing a doe while we were field dressing my harvest. This was going on 50 yards from us and the buck was too busy to notice. He must have know I was tagged out, smart animal!


Where in Columbiana county are you at? Im going out this weekend and Ill be in West Point....South of Lisbon....


----------



## BOWFLEX

Today was my last day at work untill spring!!! Columbina County for me!! Headed out in the a.m to hunt pheasant and bunnies then to the stand !


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Well those seven bucks were all I saw. Saw them all between 4 and 5:15. Two of them made scrapes, the rest were just passing through. It sure is encouraging to see that big one on his feet at 4 o'clock though!


----------



## flyin2jz

First decent buck tonight little south of Dayton. Nice 8 that was tall and narrow. Needs a couple more years. He was all alone and didn't look like he had anything on his mind yet. Rubbing a few trees as he walked nothing real big. I don't think it's quite here yet.


----------



## Lostleader

Deer accidents are picking up. Or it seems like it here in Darke county. Hoping for a good weekend.
DC 33


----------



## mathews_rage

I had a 130 class 9 ran through a cut bean field around 5 this evening. I threw the weeze at him and he postured up but went right back to run where he wanted to go. I think he was out checking all scrapes he knew of, or was after a certain doe. After that I counted 16 does eating in a cut bean field in three small herd groups. We need a couple more days of sunny weather and the rut will pop down here.


----------



## 184896

Saw a lot of pre-rut activity this morning. Lots of chasing. All in all I saw 8 does, 6pt, 8pt, and 2 -10 pts. Pre-rut is in full swing.


----------



## lennyzrx

2X_LUNG said:


> Dang!!! I'm only seeing smaller bucks yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 same here! friends left messages yesterday. There seeing movement late morning and coming home from the hunt. 

I hunt evenings and have'nt seen anything of size.


----------



## #hunter!

SW Ohio. Saw 4 does eating just like they did a month ago. At dark had a small buck just walking.No chasing, even thou the does were only 75 yards away. Still have mature bucks on cam only at night.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Butler county tonight! Had a 140" 8 point come in with a doe at 25 yards. He chased her for 20 minutes before they bedded behind me at 60 ish yards. Awesome night!


----------



## jeff25

it was still pretty windy here in fairfield county 
saw my first racked buck of the year tonight. this little guy came out about 45 min before dark and worked a scrape.


----------



## damutha

Saw a spike chasing a doe about 545 in richland county nothing but that and a flock of thunderchickens


----------



## brnt5295

onlyaspike said:


> Where in Columbiana county are you at? Im going out this weekend and Ill be in West Point....South of Lisbon....


Salineville! Good luck to you! Should be an exciting hunt.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Saw a ton of deer tonight. Saw a mature 8 finally. Pushing 140. Chasing a doe all over. It's gettin fun now. Btw I was hunting auglaize co


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorijamie23

12 hrs of 1.5-2.5 y.o. bucks dogging today in Hardin county. So much action that I sat all day. And I feel it. Getting old! Hope for some big boys to show soon


----------



## wildcatter109

3:30 till close, got windier after 5:00, 25 to 35mph gust and third night I been out since Sandy started blowin here last Sunday. I did a walkabout on two sections I hunt Wednesday Morning, and saw no clean scrapes or any sign of buck activity the last 5 days, Williams county, NW corner???? The doe's aint even moving till after dark lately.


----------



## emmac13

Saw a tall tined 13-15" wide come out of brushed ditch with a doe. She bedded in the middle of a cut bean field. He ate for 45min then she ate a little and they went off to a wood lot. Seven days ago I saw this same buck work a scrape line on this ditch line. I believe they are breeding.


----------



## Outback Man

SW Ohio-Warren County-Sat all day. Evening not nearly as active but still saw around ten deer. Just does and small bucks. I don't think any if the does are hot yet but I think one if the ones that shooter was chasing this morning was close. Wind looks good for me to get into this stand tomorrow too so may be another full day sit although from 11-3 it was dead. Did see the biggest yote I've ever seen at 3 pm and he was in range by constantly behind brush.


----------



## 04Z

Will be out for the next 4 days in Ashland county hoping to get something done.


----------



## ohiobucks

Had some luck in Knox county tonight, 8 point 3-1/2 year old. Came in at 5:30pm to 23 yards or so, working scrapes all the way. Hoyt AM32, VPA broadheads on a CE Mayhem shaft, he made it about 100 yards before piling up. He was by himself, but I saw a dink buck chasing a doe 10 minutes before this one showed up.


----------



## nelliott

Anyone have any midday luck yet? Was thinking about pulling an all day hunt Saturday. Well as much of an all day as I can do with having to run home to go number 2. NW wind will put me in a funnel stand that transitions between two doe bedding areas.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

I have to work tomorrow, but after that i will be heading up well before daylight saturday morning. I will be hunting Muskingum Co. close to Nashport. Due to scheduling conflicts with Hurricane Sandy and my wifes work schedule. I will be up there the 3rd thru 10th. I will report what i see. Good Luck guys, its getting good.


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams co, went out today to move a blind and check cams to prep for my 9 days off after tm. got bunch of pics of new bucks moving into the area and a lot of them are during day. had 3 shooters show up all week long in shooting light. hope they stick to the script sat morning.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Headed out now


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toporshop

Me and a buddy Hunted yesterday evening neither of us saw a deer. It was still pretty windy Athens/meigs co


----------



## thundar

SE Ohio....real windy yesterday (Thursday). Hunted 4 1/2 hours and only saw one buck, who was just feeding around 5:45. He was decent, but it was a slow afternoon.


----------



## Bretz56

Had a 140-150 come in last night. He bred a doe about 75 yds away. Would not come my way no matter what I tried. This weekend I will be in the woods every daylight hour


----------



## napd63

leaving MD here in a couple hours. Going to be hunting Muskingum county for the next 9 days. Hope does start popping and some big boys get on there feet.


----------



## irishhacker

saw plenty of does and fawns yesterday ..no bucks chasing yet..
sw of Dayton

sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## hunterGL

I will be out tonight after school and all weekend wish mw luck


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

saw a couple bucks feeding yesterday round 5 pm 120in or so no rutting activity sandy shut it down but this morning im working but my brother and dad are seeing a few does and small bucks this morning my brother rattled in a little 4pt at first light ill keep u posted from things here in belmont county and monroe


----------



## jr brown

I had about the same luck in the Athens yesterday saw three does and that was it


----------



## JB13

Much the same here. Hunted hocking county just south of logan last weekend. Seen 20 plus deer all doe and some small bucks chasing before the weather moved in. Had a couple nice ones on camera during the day along with some trespassers ( not good). Sounds like its getting better and better everyday day. Hunting ashland richland county this weekend. Can't wait to get out hope to have next week off. Good luck everyone!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muliefever

Man I am pumped guys!! Thanks for all the updates! I will be hunting Nov 5-10th.. And I simply cant wait!


----------



## Wildhorn

Just wondering if anyone has been out hunting with in the 275 highway loop??
Leaving ontario Sunday morning to hunt for a week near clermint county. 
Thanks


----------



## Wildhorn

If anyone is wondering why I'm leaving ontario to hunt in Ohio. Ontario. Rifle/shot gun season opens on Monday. Always during prime rut! Sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## jre4192

Had a really good encounter in Brown County this morning. Had a 155 + inch buck come in trailing a doe only to have her freeze up when she spotted the decoy I had out. Had him within 30 yards but zero shot opportunities. Would have easily walked right by at 20 yards or so if not for the decoy. Gonna be back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## bshive

you're coming at a perfect time if you're hunting near Clermont...saw 9 diff bucks this am...


----------



## terryu80

wildcatter109 said:


> 3:30 till close, got windier after 5:00, 25 to 35mph gust and third night I been out since Sandy started blowin here last Sunday. I did a walkabout on two sections I hunt Wednesday Morning, and saw no clean scrapes or any sign of buck activity the last 5 days, Williams county, NW corner???? The doe's aint even moving till after dark lately.


 I have been experiencing the same since last weekend no movement till dark in Fulton co...unfortunatly wont get out again till sunday


----------



## nelliott

Well Seneca county is hot this week even with all the storms we had. Buddy took one yesterday that came to his tree after he rattled (140,10pt). Another guy kicked up a buck and a doe out of a grass patch and said it stunk like deer piss for a 50 yard area. He said he has been seeing bucks cruising all over his place. This week should be good and next weekend it might slow down for a bit till the first batch of does are bred. Guess we will find out.

sent via smoke signal


----------



## JayP

I hunt right outside the 275 loop near Milford/Owensville. I have different bucks showing up on camera and have seen a few small buck. Scrapes are popping up in the normals spots so this weekend should be very good. Wildhorn, where abouts are you hunting when you come down?


----------



## Outback Man

Crazy day. Started with 6-8 bucks surrounding a doe that bedded down in middle of cut beanfield. The big 10 pt shooter was constantly running the others off for an hour and a half. All moved to bedding area following doe around 9:30. 

Dead till 11am but then buck explosion probably six different bucks all over the place. One nice 8 and several smaller ones but around noon another big shooter ten crossed the cut beanfield. He got to around 50 yds behind me then turned and ran to the bedding area. Not sen anything since about 1pm. 

Only seen like 3 does but cruising/seeking is in full effect. SW Ohio-Warren County.


----------



## nstrut

If I may, let me get on my soap box for a second and I'll promise I'll be brief.

We all love AT and other forums, but now is the time to get off the computer and *GET IN THE WOODS*! :smash: 

Seriously, all the posts about "timing" the rut should all become null and void
from now and for the rest of November. Get in the woods every chance you get! 

All it takes is that one hot doe to bring Mr. Big by your stand!:rock-on: 

*The time is NOW! SWEET NOVEMBER!* Get off the couch, quit picking your butts,:moon: and please post up pics once you shoot your buck of a lifetime!

This thread is about to explode with big buck pics!

*GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!*


----------



## jac10laux

Hunted all day yesterday saw 17 doe and 8 buck ( all small under 100" ). Today has been pretty dead ( 2 doe 2 small buck ). Hopefully the big boys get moving soon. I'm hunting meigs se.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

nstrut said:


> If I may, let me get on my soap box for a second and I'll promise I'll be brief.
> 
> We all love AT and other forums, but now is the time to get off the computer and *GET IN THE WOODS*! :smash:
> 
> Seriously, all the posts about "timing" the rut should all become null and void
> from now and for the rest of November. Get in the woods every chance you get!
> 
> All it takes is that one hot doe to bring Mr. Big by your stand!:rock-on:
> 
> *The time is NOW! SWEET NOVEMBER!* Get off the couch, quit picking your butts,:moon: and please post up pics once you shoot your buck of a lifetime!
> 
> This thread is about to explode with big buck pics!
> 
> *GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!*


Amen! However, technology allows me to browse this thread while IN STAND!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstrut

2X_LUNG said:


> Amen! However, technology allows me to browse this thread while IN STAND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought of that, too! More power to all the smart phone user's out there!

Just make sure you quit playing "Angry Birds" long enough to browse the woods in front of you!

The Samsung Notes 2 doesn't come out with Verizon for a couple weeks, so I'll be phone-less until then.

Actually, I think that might not be such a bad thing.


----------



## nelliott

nstrut said:


> If I may, let me get on my soap box for a second and I'll promise I'll be brief.
> 
> We all love AT and other forums, but now is the time to get off the computer and *GET IN THE WOODS*! :smash:
> 
> Seriously, all the posts about "timing" the rut should all become null and void
> from now and for the rest of November. Get in the woods every chance you get!
> 
> All it takes is that one hot doe to bring Mr. Big by your stand!:rock-on:
> 
> *The time is NOW! SWEET NOVEMBER!* Get off the couch, quit picking your butts,:moon: and please post up pics once you shoot your buck of a lifetime!
> 
> This thread is about to explode with big buck pics!
> 
> *GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!*


Ahh sounds like a great idea but I'm at home with the kids today while the wife is at work. Lucky for me she took vacation next week also. I told her thanks that was nice of her but she said it was so she didn't get angry about running the kids everywhere so I could hunt. HA! Ya all these rut updates sure are making my day go very very slow here in the house. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE THAT'S IN THE WOODS!


----------



## BassinBowhunter

Out this afternoon for a few hours.. Didn't see a thing. Last night saw 3 different groups of does in the middle of a field acting like it was September with no bucks in sight. Columbus area.


----------



## z7master167

Goin out this eve at an old christmas tree farm havent hunted it ever so hopefully somethin happens


----------



## mathews_rage

Nice call nstrut, you just never know. Well actually Im taking a few days off cuz its lockdown here.........:set1_rolf2:......no just kidding Ive been hunting all day but it wont be long for that talk here haha..Good luck all


----------



## jones2899

Bucks are starting to cruise. I've found a few scrapes and getting more bucks on camera. Shot an 8pt yesterday and saw another 8 with 18'' spread.


----------



## richstang75

anyone sitting most of the day? i am starting tomorrow and have vacation all next week. plan on sitting in the climber all day everyday through next weekend.


----------



## S.F. steve

that buck will look great on the wall 2899, congrats!


----------



## napd63

just got to the hotel. Seen deer on there feet the whole way here a couple bucks chasing too. Weather is looking good cant wait for tomorrow. Going out to do some glassing.


----------



## Lorijamie23

S.F. steve said:


> that buck will look great on the wall 2899, congrats!


Looks like he will have to set it on the floor unless he's got 10' ceilings lol. Nice tall rack buck


----------



## Timinator

Got invited down to Adams County this weekend on 102 acres of really nice private land. I'm loading up the camper and packing my gear, can't wait.


----------



## toporshop

I saw 2 small buck this morning and my buddy saw 2 small bucks and 4 does at 11 oclock look what came by checking scrapes Athens co


----------



## rookez490

Just getting into stand at 4 oclock.. I though i jumped two bucks as one took off running! But then he comes running back at me and then i notice he is running in circles a bigger buck is chasing him around.. But there is no does in sight... I was 40 yds away but they were in brush... He was grunting and everything?? I am in my stand now 515.. See what happens


----------



## rookez490

What do u guys think about rattling! Too early i just had no luck with it before.. Opinions?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Been in the stand since 315. Ain't seen shat. On a brighter note I saw a guy shelling corn today outside of Mount Vernon.


----------



## Lostleader

rookez490 said:


> What do u guys think about rattling! Too early i just had no luck with it before.. Opinions?


Just had a doe blow on us. Idk how as we are down wind. Was thinking of rattling cause im sure my doe hunt is over. My buck tag is filled. Maybe I can get one to come in for the wife?

DC 33


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm out now. Doe feeding all over. Bucks are scarce today. Not there yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Update: just had a real nice 9 point (130's) cruise through. He wasn't feeding along he was at a good pace and did not stop once.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Its here boys! 155" 10 @ 1st light, 140" 8 pt @ 10 yds at 10 am. I have no buck tag


----------



## Oak Tree

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Its here boys! 155" 10 @ 1st light, 140" 8 pt @ 10 yds at 10 am. I have no buck tag


That sucks


----------



## hunterGL

Best sit ever saw 3 bucks 2 shooter and 8 does but no shoots. 1 shooter was hot on a does trail


----------



## #hunter!

Good night, saw a 120 that bedded 50 yrds away for hr. and a 140 8 pt, No chasing, infact a doe was following the big 8.


----------



## Wildhorn

JayP said:


> I hunt right outside the 275 loop near Milford/Owensville. I have different bucks showing up on camera and have seen a few small buck. Scrapes are popping up in the normals spots so this weekend should be very good. Wildhorn, where abouts are you hunting when you come down?


I hunt near beechmont/ Anderson twp area


----------



## BrentW

Yes its smokin hot in Adams!! 2 shooter in 2 mornings in a row!! First one was at 10:10am and second at 8:45am.
I missed the giant 11 pt this morning. I could of puked!!
He was 150 to 160!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Rattled in a doe from way across the field. Odd huh? Lol. Saw few dink bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

2X_LUNG said:


> Rattled in a doe from way across the field. Odd huh? Lol. Saw few dink bucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Last year I saw a doe chasing a buck. I thought that was kinda strange too.


----------



## standmaster

passed up a decent buck two nights in a row. seein plenty of does and some some small bucks are starting to bump em around. still just a tad early for the mature bucks. i did grunt in a nice little 6pt. and the bigger one i saw wheezed back at me when i grunted but he was more interested in the doe. i'd say anytime from now through next week should blow wide open. I'm hunting washington county.


----------



## z7master167

Seen 2 does a button head and a spike this eve no chasin or nothin the doe still had her young ones with her


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

All right fellas, getting the truck packed up and will be on my way in the early am. Plan on being in the tree soon after my arrival.


----------



## flyin2jz

Big movement tonight south of Dayton a little in warren county. Had a nice 8 come in and crossed a bean field away from me. Grunted and it caught his attention but he wouldn't come back. Wanted to see how big he was not kill him. 20min later he's in the field 20yds from me behind a young doe. She had an older doe with er but he was chasing the young one. She didn't want anything to do with him but he was there around 5 tonight so they are starting to chase south of Dayton. It's like it just turned on. I didn't see a single deer the night before. Had to leave a way I've never left to not spook them. I had deer surrounding me. Time to get out fellas. Their moving.


----------



## Tim/OH

Beautiful morning we had today...I had a small 6pt come under my stand that was it, will be out in the morning and evening tomorrow.



Tim


----------



## southmshunter

trying to get a feel for athens county gonna be there the 10 through 17 love hunting the new moon


----------



## backstraps01

I hunted SE Ohio all week. Little to no deer movement (suppose due to Sandy) there were very little sign on the ground. Only seen a handful of of scrapes and rubs between three of us! Thinkning this week business should pick up and by next weekend, things should look better!

Good Luck guys


----------



## stonefly71

Headed to the wood here shortly.Only seen few does past few days and they were all alone. hope today is better sitting all day today and tomorrow.


----------



## hdrking2003

Just got in the stand, SE Knox Co. Looking forward to an action packed day!


----------



## nelliott

Got in my stand at 6 and had something stroll by around 7. Gonna smack the horns here in a bit and see what happens. Sure is quite out today compared to earlier this week.

sent via smoke signal


----------



## krabbiepatty

Great thread. Headed to pike county in the morning!!!!


----------



## z7master167

Just missed a 130" 8;pt at 30yds only deer ive seen, heard em walkin round before daylight


----------



## Lostleader

Wife seen a nice buck. 200 yards away. Just wondering off. Hope it picks up

DC 33


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Seen 2 small bucks in Knox county so far. What a perfect morning!


----------



## cfdjay

Dead here too


----------



## hdrking2003

Had a spike strolling around without a care in the world and just had a doe cross 60yds in front of me. Very calm this morn.


----------



## flyin2jz

Dead this morning little south of Dayton.


----------



## BOWFLEX

No movement at all yet here in Columbina County?


----------



## joshuanagao

Dead in Orient too. Nothing last night or this morning so far.


----------



## OhioBigBuck

good god I finally get a chance to hunt and its Dead out here.. looks like I'm not the only one in that boat.. sure hope it picks up today.. highland county by the way..


----------



## lennyzrx

did'nt see any movement last night. slept in today! Tried callin a fellow who hunts mornings for an update.

good luck guy's


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

headed to my property Nov 8-12th. cant wait sound like i may just hit the prime time


----------



## mathews_rage

Last night there was hardly any rut activty. I did rattle a small 6pt at last light and there was another small 6pt out searching for does. Other than that I saw around 7 does out feeding and some fawns. No big bucks so I slept in today and going at it hard tonight.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Update: had a nice 125" 8 point come by. He made 3 scrapes and ran a little buck off. He snort wheezed at the little buck. Never heard that before in the woods. Cool encounter but he's just not what I'm looking for.


----------



## glassguy2511

3 does that were all by themselves and 3 bucks this morning. 2 bucks were dinks but one was a 130" 9 point I probably should have taken the air out of. As of 9am it has been dead.

Scioto County


----------



## cwcamographics

One button buck licking my rope and a Boone and Crocket squerrel. Other than that dead


----------



## Lorijamie23

Dead in Hardin


----------



## flyin2jz

Just had the same 8 from last night come thru chasing 4 does south of Dayton. Sadly he's big enough that if a hunter who doesn't care what he shoots sees him he's dead.


----------



## flyin2jz

If the old brown and downer sees this guy he's done. Lol ill post pics tonight.


----------



## stoup08

Bumped some on the way in. Saw a spike at 745 moving quickly. Beautiful morning but its fairly dead here in Lawrence co


----------



## nelliott

Completely dead in Seneca co for me and other guys I've talked to today. Earlier this week it was heating up and now its dead out. I don't get it. Hope tonight is better than this. Coffee sure sounds good right about now.

sent via smoke signal


----------



## flyin2jz

Yep and a hot breakfast.


----------



## nelliott

You just ruined it im getting down now.

sent via smoke signal


----------



## flyin2jz

Who did


----------



## jac10laux

Its been dead here in meigs since thurs day night...its been pretty bright out the last two nights


----------



## nelliott

flyin2jz said:


> Who did


You....now I'm hungry lol

sent via smoke signal


----------



## flyin2jz

They are really heating up here.


----------



## flyin2jz

I'm seeing too much action to get down yet. Ill give it till 1030 and ill get down. His daddy is here I just know it. I think it's still early and the young ones are chasing right now. Hopefully good video for u guys tonight.


----------



## flyin2jz

Sorry brother.


----------



## 544daniel

Just grouted in a small 8. Nothing else today yet
Carollton


----------



## preyquester

son shot a nice 12pt this am...ashland co. im pretty much out of the hunt down with a bad back...in thinking of going out & sit on a bucket i'm good for one shot & cant go unless i have a dragger with me .


----------



## Ohiorut

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Update: had a nice 125" 8 point come by. He made 3 scrapes and ran a little buck off. He snort wheezed at the little buck. Never heard that before in the woods. Cool encounter but he's just not what I'm looking for.


Heard the snort wheeze for the first time ever this morning as well. Seen 4 different bucks this morning, two of which are shooters but nothing closer than 50/60 yards.

It's heating up for sure!! Seeking is definitely on as all 4 have came to calls.


----------



## marcbailey83

Saw some that need a few more ice cream seasons on them. West of Columbus. No big boys yet.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Awesome morning bucks chasing does. Two does bedded 40 yArds and a 125 135 10 hangs up at 80. After 30 minutes another doe that I didn't see gets up and runs off opposite way. Guess who follows. Then had 110 8 run in I snort wheezed just to ness with him and he came right into the bedded does. Started chasing the one. Very exciting morning.


----------



## damutha

Quiet in richland cty had a small eight at 85yrda around 930 buddy says its dead on his land as well


----------



## bowguy84

Seen a buck on my grandpa's farm yesterday locked down with a doe in the bean stubble I watched him breed her it was in Marion county rite next to wyandot county line lots of rut activity here !


----------



## Ultra Elite 55

Just saw my first buck at 1030 following does I packed a lunch this is a all day adventure for me. Seen to many bucks at noon last 2 days


----------



## mathews_rage

So I was looking and does it seem to be that Northen Ohio is heated up more than Southern Ohio? Anyone not seeing this?


----------



## rtm20012003

didnt seen anything this morning


----------



## jlh42581

Hunted five strait all day sits in Licking,Muskingum,Coshocton and didnt see a shooter buck. Frozen, wet... MISERABLE. Sitting at home in PA and dont even have it in me to try it again today. If sunday was an option maybe but it looks like I will get one last hunt in pa next saturday.


----------



## HockingHopeful

Quiet morning in North Hocking.....


----------



## z7xlw

I'm in southern Ohio now and haven't seen many signs of rut yet. Saw 3 does last nite in 3 diff spots driving around and they were by themselves. 2 still had their kids w em. Going back home to PA tomorrow and b back to Ohio the 9th. Hope things pick up a bit by then. Have a few small bucks on cam but no shooters yet.


----------



## EASY1

It has been slow here today only seen three. A doe and two fawns at 10:55. Didn't see anything yesterday evening. Slow very slow

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLan

The buck that I had @ 60 yards this morning didn't want anything to do with the three does up on the ridge, he was just cruising.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Mature buck on feet today. Been all 2-3 yr olds last couple days. I think this next 7-10 days will be great. Hope to knock one down soon

He was not interested in the Doe in front of me and was just cruising. So hopefully soon it all breaks loose.


----------



## bshive

Still moving... Best movement so far was 11-12:30. Bucks running does all morning ... Sw Ohio


----------



## BOWFLEX

jac10laux said:


> Its been dead here in meigs since thurs day night...its been pretty bright out the last two nights


I'm headed to Meigs Friday morning!!!


----------



## jre4192

Pretty slow this morning where I was in Brown County. Heading back out in a few. Hope this evening is better than this morning.


----------



## bigpess51

I saw a total of 12 different bucks chasing yesterday. Number 12 took a ride home with me. Shot him at 6:30 pm. Rage extreme got to eat! Good luck everyone!


----------



## baseknox

nelliott said:


> Completely dead in Seneca co for me and other guys I've talked to today. Earlier this week it was heating up and now its dead out. I don't get it. Hope tonight is better than this. Coffee sure sounds good right about now.
> 
> sent via smoke signal


Seneca county?? we need to keep eachother posted...im in seneca as well. we seen the same thing....last week was hot....real quiet this morn other than a little 8 point that had both g2s busted off. . . .he been fighting. im north of attica


----------



## Tim/OH

Before daylight heard a buck grunting chasing a doe around me, never got a chance to see him....they was gone by daylight....but I seen two bucks after that just cruising around by themself...one was a half of rack had 5pt on the one side other side was broken off...he didnt want anything to do with calls lol..other one was a 6pt basket rack that decided to bed about 30yds from me....I manage to climb down without any detection ha.

Getting ready to head out now.



Tim


----------



## medicsnoke

Watched the cut corn field behind my house all morning and never saw a deer. I think mid-day movement is where it's at right now12-3


----------



## hdrking2003

I couldnt hear a deer coming in if I tried, these squirrels and munks are driving me crazy!!!!!!


----------



## flyin2jz

Just had a doe come in and stare me down for 15 minutes while she pounded a bunch of corn 60 yds from me. My does all know I'm there they just know they are safe. They look up and wave while they walk over to eat my corn. I had no idea deer knew politics. She's eating free corn every night. Bet she's voting for Obama.


----------



## napd63

hunting tri valley. had a 9 point come by at 30 yards thrashed up a tree and went on his way. then had a 6 bed 51 yards from me until about 11 o clock. Got down at 12 and did some scouting to find the woman a new area to get her climber into. Pulling a all day sit tomorrow. Seems a tad slow here but will see tomorrow.


----------



## greatthosu

10-0.......


----------



## PaBone

Had eight does walk by my tree this morning in Ohio, and a buck never showed. And these weren't ugly does by any means. Just seeing small bucks chasing so far.


----------



## ohiobucks

Hunting with my son in Morrow county tonight, we saw 3 bucks and 1 doe. 1 buck was very large, moving from 1 set of woods to another, I think coyotes spooked him up. After he went out of sight, the yotes fired up. The doe we saw was alone and feeding.

-0- rut activity tonight for us.


----------



## lennyzrx

I just got in. I had 2 small buck's chasin the Doe's by my stand. I'm hoping for bigger and better things tomorrow morning. we shall see.

good luck everyone, be safe.


----------



## stoup08

had my first ever all day sit today and saw no rut activity. Had a spike come by just after daylight, a doe on the same trail at 11. didn't see anything midday and saw a doe off in the distance just milling around by herself around 430. last hour before dark had a big ol doe come in to ten yards and she still had a button with her.. lawrence co


----------



## TorqueFlip

I'm in N.E Portage County (Ohio) and have only made it out a few times this year. I have yet to see half as many deer around the area (driving to and from work) as I have in the past. A little concerned, but I will be out all day tomorrow, monday, and wednesday. Good luck all!


----------



## lunglancer

I also am from portage county been out every day and the only bucks I've seen so far are small ones trailing forty or fifty yards behind does. Should be prime by next weekend.


----------



## z7master167

Missed a big 8 this morning went back in @ 3 n jumped a doe, got in my stand and had a doe down below me as soon as i got settled in then she left and nothing after. No rut activity yet....


----------



## nelliott

7 does tonight and 2 younger bucks. The big ones we have seen earlier this week haven't been out since Wednesday night. Have pics of one running a doe at 12am when previous pics where shortly after sunset. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Shot a big doe this am since I shot my buck on October 13th. She didn't have a buck with her but as I was gutting her a 2.5 yr old 8 point came within 60 yards of my truck while 3 of us stood there watching him. He wanted to come closer to the doe but wouldn't.


----------



## HockingHopeful

Had spike sneek in on me at day break. large Deer came flying down far away hill as lil guy moved that way. Little guy took off quick. Never saw large bodys head.
Nothing else the reat of the day. Rain and sleet the last hour and half. Northern Hocking County.
Theres always tomorrow. Can't wait. Good Luck everyone. Hunt Safe.

"Hunt with your wife so you don't have to hunt for your wife"


----------



## BLan

A button buck and the same 8 pt. from this morning this evening. I hadn't seen any chasing while on the stand, but on the way home saw a nice buck dogging a doe.


----------



## Outback Man

Had a spike come thru at 6pm and 15 minutes later saw a doe run thru followed by him. Right before dark I did a little bleating and as I was putting call away a doe showed up. Long story sheet she saw me then I saw two more were with her then I was about to get a shot when she looked up again and went apeshat. She didn't know what was wrong cause the wind was perfect but she knew that tree didn't normally have a 300 lb. wart on it. Even though she blew and ran away the others didn't care. Heck she came back twice more but no more shot chances.

Today was my third all dayer in a row. Thurs. and Fri. We're awesome with great activity and shooters out. Today barely any activity.


----------



## huntnfever

Will be heading out after lsu Alabama game. Should be in Adams county by sunrise or shortly after. Will be in a stand for evening and posting activity for my week long hunt. GEAUX TIGERS! Doing well considering we got no quarterback and receivers can't catch. Lots of game left though.


----------



## hdrking2003

Well I moved one of my stands today around lunch, had it narrowed down to 2 trees. They were located 40 yards apart by a couple huge scrapes and tore up trees, but there is a bunch of thick stuff in between them. Wouldn't you know it a mid 150s 10 point that I have pics of walks within 5 yards of the tree that I did not pick then stops turns left and heads down the hill in the opposite direction. I never had a shot what so ever. Super bummed but I will be back in that tree in the morning. Other than that I saw 2 spikes and one far off doe in 8 hours of being in the stand. Zero chasing or rut activity other than rubs and tons of fresh scrapes. Lots of standing corn still, SE Knox Co.


----------



## Mao

2.5 yr old bucks have been super responsive to calling the past couple days here in Coshocton. Saw my first big boy of the year hot on the trail of a doe. Grunts and snort wheeze had no effect.


----------



## jfd547

hunting morrow county also.....9 total for the day 2 shooter bucks, 1 was chasing a doe the other come out limping just before dark, few does and smaller bucks during the day.....tomorrow should prove to be good


----------



## rugerduke

Saw lots of does with fawns yet today. Did see at nice 8 point on the way home after dark. Not many dead deer on road yet. Did get picks of a Big 8 tending a doe. Seems some does have come in but not a lot. This week should be really good, next weekend dynamite


----------



## hunterGL

Saw 30 deer to day lots of chasing only 1 shooter. He pay no atition to 4 does feeding just kept walking


----------



## BowHunting21

Saw 7 tiny bucks this morning between 7:45-10:00 in cut corn field 3 came within 30 yds one followed drag all the way to where i hung it at 30 yds...no activity all afternoon til 5:30 pm had 3 does grazing nothing followed them in.. no shooters no chasing all day i rattled once an hr this morning n had little bucks everwhere...better luck tmrw carroll county


----------



## wildcatter109

Its on big time her in NW Ohio, Norther Defiance and Williams county, The big boys are dogin and tendin big time, 10:00 to 20:00 were full of action today, big ten and a nice * tendin big doees and activity galore!! If you aint out now you are missing the Ohio Rut, it is in full swing here, the Big Boys are either tendin or lookin HARD!! Tuesday morning as soon as the polls open and I vote, I'm outa here and headed to the promised land, SOUTHERN OHIO to spend 10 days with my Southern Brotha, chasin the Big Boys, and hopin to find one with his zipper down!!!! Good Luck all and STAY SAFE!!!


----------



## Bretz56

Been hunting in Lucas, Richland county and today there was no sign of rut activity. Saw several small bucks and had a decent 9pt come out at last light, but no shooter. Sat all day and never saw one doe. This is a place where i saw tons of does last week. My guess is the big boys have them in their bedroom and not letting them out. And Coyotes, yeeeooow!! Was halfway down my tree and heard a couple yotes off in the distance and all of a sudden, about 5 or so started howling less than 50 yds. behind me in the brush. Talk about every hair standing up on my body!!!


----------



## jmanhere

Drove from Delaware County to Youngstown area Thrursday night and returned today. Only saw three road kill the entire trip.

Hunted in Columbiana County all day Friday (Cold/Damp/Miserable) and this morning. Saw just 6 does for both days and small buck in the distance. Where I hunted has a few known shooter bucks. Neighboring farms have other hunters thus the pressure is on. Regardless of the rut they either have skipped the county or gone nocturnal.

I need another place to hunt ...


----------



## lennyzrx

well it's close to bed time if I'm hittin it early tomorrow AM. 

Good Luck everyone! stay safe!


----------



## hunteroct.26

been seeing young buck activity so far big boys not there yet.... Second week of November is always the ticket for me.... the big boys are getting ready though for sure big rubs everywhere in the woods i hunt lots of scrapes as well..... Shot a doe tonight and she had a 2 1/2 year old 6 with her wathced him make a rub on a tree and he was grunting a little.... Once that first doe sprays her magical perfume it should be on like donkey kong.... Good luck to everyone and let the big boys fall!! I am here in south west Ohio...


----------



## jac10laux

Lastnight some chasing but couldn't see how big the buck was... doe were up and moving hopefully more action today in meigs.


----------



## roberts021

I hunt Columbiana county but work 8 min over the pa border in midland PA.i put apple peels and cores (wife made apple sauce) in the grass area next to are parking lot that leads to a feild so i can watch the deer at night. I watched 2 bucks a 10 and 9 point stand side by side eating apples.The seemed very content eating side by side. A doe came out of the wooded area near them and looked over at them and hurried into the feild.Both bucks took notice and trotted after her. The 10 point was out front and turned on the 9 and the 9 point dropped his head and turned and walked away.I watched the buck chase her around the feild on again off again for 20 min.Thought i was going to get to watch a fight on the security camera but the 9 must have already had a whoopin put on him and didnt want to try his luck again.good luck guys it should be and exciting week


----------



## wasp

Saw 5 bucks yesterday in southeast Ohio, all cruising, no chasing. Mostly 1.5 and 2.5 year olds, but one buck I know to be at least 4.5, possibly 5.5.


----------



## Lostleader

Nothing moving in clark county. Quiet morning...a little too quite!

DC 33


----------



## hunterGL

2 bucks moving this morning no does


----------



## hollister851

Did not see anything Friday and Saturday. Just rattled in a small buck otherwise quiet. Pike county south central Ohio


----------



## mathews_rage

Classic pre-rut morning I think. I saw a few does at first light moving that weren't in heat. I rattled a nice 120 class 8 at 7. He would of been a nice 130 10 but broke two points off. He was out seeking, but no chasing here.


----------



## damutha

cwcamographics said:


> Nada here in Mansfield


X2

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ohiorut

hunterGL said:


> 2 bucks moving this morning no does


Same here in Knox. Nothing like yesterday morning.


----------



## Tim/OH

My woods are quiet this morning...seen a doe with her fawns about 80yds away but that was it.




Tim


----------



## BowHunting21

Seen doe w her fawns at 1st light then had another doe at 25the yds around 7... rattled in 3 small bucks half hour ago. Not too bad so far knock on wood.. carroll county


----------



## HANKFAN

Hunting pike county for the next 10 days. Hunted all day on Saturday. Seen 8 different bucks all 1 1/2 or 2 1/2 year olds. Several were really dogging does. All the mature bucks photos I am getting are still at night. The next couple of days the mature bucks should really start moving.


----------



## chris1309

It was a disappointing Friday & Saturday for me in N.E. Ohio. I was hoping for some good action, but it didn’t happen. Can’t get out till next weekend and just saw the weather and its going to be 60 degrees, not what I was expecting for November!


----------



## Bretz56

One 4 pt so far!!! Very quiet here in Lucas


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Fairfield is dead. Rattled n a spike and a cat!


----------



## flyin2jz

Saw 4 bucks so far. On stand now. I actually tried a rattle bag this morning and it worked. Lol. I had a new 8 I hadn't seen before come busting in down wind of me and he knew something was wrong and went back. I had the usual 8 I've been seeing come in with a dink. I don't get why they were running together. So far no does just bucks cruising.


----------



## lennyzrx

you guy's go get'm I hit the snooze button this am.

I'll hit it this evening.

good luck. stay safe!


----------



## Sasamafras

Rut is on in crawford county, saw a buck seeking and then another buck trailing a line of does about 500 yards after they came through. Field and stream best days of the rut always seems to line up well with my area.


----------



## joffutt1

Is anyone using doe grunts/bleats to call in bucks or are you using rattling and grunting?


----------



## jworason

I really hope all you guys/gals score on a beautiful buck this year. But, I really hope the chasing phase holds off at least until Friday  when we get in Harrison County.


----------



## glassguy2511

I have seen 3 does and 6 bucks so far this morning in Scioto Co. All bucks were cruising hard this morning. It's on like donkey cong and will keep getting better next week.


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer

It seems like the magic time In the morning is right before 9 (now 8) o clock in the morning. I saw a little buck cruising at that time this morning and yesterday morning, except the little guy this morning was tailing 3 does. A momma and yearlings! Paid no attention to my grunting what so ever. Figured I'd try to see if I could get a reaction


PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## 82bonecollecter

Rut has stated in Shawnee seen several big bucks chasing couldn't get a shot on anything maybe better luck next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbalog

all was quiet this morning in northern Noble county. beautiful morning but never saw a deer. i hunted over a small concealed food plot hoping to fill a doe tag at least. stayed in the stand until 930 will be bak at it shortly after noon


----------



## bshive

Slow slow slow this am in Clermont. Saw 25 deer with multiple good bucks chasing yesterday morning but only 4 does and an 8 pt following this morning. Very weird. High pressure clear calm morning and no movement???


----------



## mathews_rage

flyin2jz said:


> Saw 4 bucks so far. On stand now. I actually tried a rattle bag this morning and it worked. Lol. I had a new 8 I hadn't seen before come busting in down wind of me and he knew something was wrong and went back. I had the usual 8 I've been seeing come in with a dink. *I don't get why they were running together.* So far no does just bucks cruising.


Ive heard older bucks use younger bucks for an extra nose and pair of eyes. Plus the young bucks learn how the older bucks roam and survive. I have seen a pair of buddys that were hanging together through gun season.


----------



## mathews_rage

joffutt1 said:


> Is anyone using doe grunts/bleats to call in bucks or are you using rattling and grunting?


Young bucks are coming in rattles and grunts for me. I also bleat a little, but the rattle drives those young bucks crazy and they have to check it out.


----------



## fryguy519

Dead morning for me in huron county, saw a nice red fox, but no deer. Thought for sure this would have been a heck of a morning...go figure. Buddy shot a nice 10 yesterday evening thou off my dads farm.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

quite morning in belmont county today...but driving to the woods seen three bucks chasing a doe along the road one was a big eight but that was all my action this morning.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

mathews_rage said:


> Ive heard older bucks use younger bucks for an extra nose and pair of eyes. Plus the young bucks learn how the older bucks roam and survive. I have seen a pair of buddys that were hanging together through gun season.


 toter bucks lol that statement is VERY true!


----------



## z7master167

Saw a nice 8 and a coyote this morning that was it...


----------



## helix33

On my way to Church this morning I saw 6 fresh road kills on 23 between Chillicothe and Waverly, which is only 15 miles. All were does but one small buck. I think things are ready to go crazy.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## czeger

had my hitlist buck at 30yards last night needed him to take 2 more steps he never did saw a little 7 pt this morning but did smoke a coyote this morning


----------



## CattleGuy

Mahoning 8 AM saw one small 8 come in, smelled my doe pee and gave chase to a set of 4 does that came in... he chased each one unitl he realized none were "in" he went off made rub.. that was it


----------



## lennyzrx

CattleGuy said:


> Mahoning 8 AM saw one small 8 come in, smelled my doe pee and gave chase to a set of 4 does that came in... he chased each one unitl he realized none were "in" he went off made rub.. that was it


yea. those little buck's yesterday evening were grunting like pigs runnin those doe's around my stand. I kinda figured they might get into with each other. They did'nt seem bothered with each other though? fun to watch them chase. the Doe's had nothin to do with'em.


----------



## nelliott

czeger said:


> had my hitlist buck at 30yards last night needed him to take 2 more steps he never did saw a little 7 pt this morning but did smoke a coyote this morning


It seems like its always two more steps they need to take! Drives me nuts!

sent via smoke signal


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm in stand here in Adams county. Jumped 4 doe on way in. Not a good start;(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyin2jz

Went to my other spot east of Dayton and nothing so far. It's been hot at my other spot but had to come over an give this spot a shot. We will see. Funny thing is this is a big woods and field spot and the other spot is 8 acres with lots of houses aroun and there seem to be more deer at the small spot. Lol


----------



## 2X_LUNG

That's weird! Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostleader

flyin2jz said:


> Went to my other spot east of Dayton and nothing so far. It's been hot at my other spot but had to come over an give this spot a shot. We will see. Funny thing is this is a big woods and field spot and the other spot is 8 acres with lots of houses aroun and there seem to be more deer at the small spot. Lol


East of Dayton also, and I have seen very little rutting activity. 1 young deer acting stupid, and 5-6 mature deer just cruising, I did grunt one in last night. Got him to 25 yards but could get him in line for my wife to take a shot. Weirdest rack I have seen in a while, kept coming back to the grunt 4-5 times. Hung around for 15 minutes, and kept trying to scent check us. I figured once he tried twice and didn't smell us he would commit, but no luck. 

Also this morning was really dead, and I skipped the evening hunt.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Lot of deer movement so far. Nothing mature yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thundar

Still dead here in Vinton County. Spent 10 hours on stand since Thursday(including 3 this evening) and only seen two bucks total, no does. And NOTHING today. Strange.


----------



## BassinBowhunter

Nothing tonight in Central Ohio... Still haven't seen any rut activity. No bucks cruising, does are still grouped up.. can't figure it out.


----------



## mathews_rage

Lots of does moving, but no bucks in sight. I did find a nice shooter bedded with a hot doe at 1PM, with a small 6pt trying to get in on the action. He was locked down with her for the rest of the day.


----------



## $dabucks

Hunting southern Clermont county and there is very little rutting activity. I have seen bucks and does at the same time and the bucks aren't even checking the does. lots of rubs so we are getting very close.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Well guy I had an amazing weekend in Knox county, I'm surprised you guys aren't seeing more good bucks! My opinion on things are that some mature deer are moving during the day right now, just checking things out. Some are still only moving at night. I'm seeing some light sparring still. Between Thursday morning and this morning I saw 6 bucks 125" and up. I had a REAL solid 8 following my doe estrous scent trail in yesterday, but a freaking dirt bike rode by and he busted outta there. He was around 140" and was about to get an arrow! Last night at last light I had the monster we have on our farm come into the woods by me at 20 yards. It was too dark and there was no way I would have been able to see through my peep. He's head and shoulders over my 164 gross 10 point. We're guessing him in the 180's. I found a new spot on our farm and so far I feel very blessed to have been able to see as many good bucks as I did this weekend. Overall I saw 29 bucks over 7 hunts since Thursday morning and only 2 does. Wont be able to head back up there until Thursday so I'll report back then. Hope the buck movement picks up where you guys are at!


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Well guy I had an amazing weekend in Knox county, I'm surprised you guys aren't seeing more good bucks! My opinion on things are that some mature deer are moving during the day right now, just checking things out. Some are still only moving at night. I'm seeing some light sparring still. Between Thursday morning and this morning I saw 6 bucks 125" and up. I had a REAL solid 8 following my doe estrous scent trail in yesterday, but a freaking dirt bike rode by and he busted outta there. He was around 140" and was about to get an arrow! Last night at last light I had the monster we have on our farm come into the woods by me at 20 yards. It was too dark and there was no way I would have been able to see through my peep. He's head and shoulders over my 164 gross 10 point. We're guessing him in the 180's. I found a new spot on our farm and so far I feel very blessed to have been able to see as many good bucks as I did this weekend. Overall I saw 29 bucks over 7 hunts since Thursday morning and only 2 does. Wont be able to head back up there until Thursday so I'll report back then. Hope the buck movement picks up where you guys are at!


If I were you there is no way I'd be thinking of putting an arrow in a 140 if you have one that's another 40" bigger!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Jack The Ripper said:


> If I were you there is no way I'd be thinking of putting an arrow in a 140 if you have one that's another 40" bigger!


Lol I know it sounds dumb, but I just can't pass a 140" deer.


----------



## terryu80

I saw a buck chasing a doe bout 75 yards from me around 5p an hr later she came back and so did he a few min later but went a different direction than her.
NW OHIO


----------



## Outback Man

I can't figure it out...Thurs./Fri. I thought things were blowing up...sparring...shooters chasing during the morning...doe bedded down in middle of cut beanfield while a shooter waits and fends off other bucks for 2 hrs...then Sat./Sun. it's dead...today at least I had several small bucks moving around grunting, but only one was pushing a doe...I drove home from Clarksville (Warren County) to Columbus today and saw 1 maybe 2 roadkills on St. Rt. 71. I tell you what though, down in Warren as soon as the sun goes down they are out everywhere. I have to stop every half mile in order to not hit a group of does...it's crazy. Tons of corn still up...Probably several hundred acres in just the couple of surrounding properties including the one I'm on. One farmer did cut down a ton this weekend down around the corner, but not sure that's close enough to have any effect. 

Rattling has gotten some small bucks in, and bleating seems to have gotten a couple small bucks and does in...but more times than not they don't do anything. As it stands right now I couldn't tell you if it's on now, not here yet, or over...it's confusing as all get out.


----------



## stonefly71

Saw a 6 point at 7:45 a.m today and that was all. Walkiing back to suv watched a coyote hunt mice in a open grass field.Think that's why I haven't been seeing many deer.Along with everyone and there brother out shooting guns all day long.Won't make it back out till next weekend.Thing is I'm only one hunting this public hunting area.Was a couple rabbit hunters yesterday but on other side of lake.


----------



## Baz59

Rattled in a couple bucks two mornings ago, then another this evening. Haven't seen a shooter yet, but the rut should start picking up soon.


----------



## ultratec1971

In Wayne county tonight had decent eight point cut across a hayfield to check the wood lot I was in he bumped a few does around for the last twenty minutes of daylight


----------



## jamesbalog

had a mature buck cruising at ten after 5 this evening in noble county, he was on the shelf below me and payed no attention to any of my calls. my only sighting of the day, but he was for sure a shooter in my book. from quick calculations through the binocs i put him at 135-140. hopefully tomorrow and tuesday are better for me.


----------



## lennyzrx

kinda dead tonight in lorain co. I hunted a different property. 2 doe's eating accorns. the never hit the field edge. nice evening to hunt though.

it must be rifle and shotgun sight in time. everybody and there brothers were bust'n caps this evening! LOL


----------



## napd63

second day at tri-valley seen a buck at first light then seen a 8 point pop out of the woods and take off threw the field. No movement until 3 when i finally seen a doe in the woods.


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams Co, finally had a great sit this evening. had young buck come through early , bout hr later had a mature decent 8 and bb come by. feeding and milling around. bout 30min before dark i heard some noise and few tending grunts. couple does working my way and i put my binos on what is the big 8 im getting pics of. one doe came low and the one he was after went high and i never had him closer than 50yards. exciting though. back at it tm folks


----------



## mshumak3

Starting in Clermont county tomorrow. Looking forward to it and will report as the week goes on.


----------



## Ohiorut

A real nice shooter trailing a doe tonight...staying back from her a little. A lot of deer movement!


----------



## emmac13

@ lennyzrx- all the dads are sighting in their kids guns for the youth season in 2 weeks. Which reminds me to get my sons out their shooting.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Starting to ramp up hard in Greene County. I think this will be the week for alot of big boy daytime


----------



## Bretz56

Left Richland Co. this morning after only seeing a 4pt and headed to Millersburg in Holmes Co. Sat from 2 till dark and didn't see a deer! My dad saw a couple on the other hillside. Small bucks chasing a doe.


----------



## mathews_rage

I'm with some of you that about the lack of rut activity that I thought I would be seeing today. I think its a good thing, when I start wondering if I missed a few days of activity it explodes wide open. I think the 7th and 8th will be the days when the road kills and the chasing takes off in my area.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

No movement last night or tonight. Saw a shooter Thursday pm and 2 shooters Fri am. Thought Sat and today would have been better but I was wrong. Woods were dead last 2 hunts.


----------



## ThrowinCarbon

Yesterday morning had a spike and a 4 point possible 6 come in, after a rattle and came right in to the doe piss. Didnt see anything else all weekend


----------



## Goodey

8 hours spent in stand this weekend and 0 deer. Hope it picks up soon.


----------



## gt1843

Hunted Athens this weekend and saturday had bucks chasing does all day, sunday didnt see much.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Great day/night in Fairfield county. Slow this morning but tonight went back out around 130 and by 230 had a great up an comer stud. He is a ten with split brows and nub G5s which almost makes him a 12. His tines are short and he needs one more year. I saw a similar buck last year in muzzleloader and passed so I'm thinking this is one of his brothers because that buck also had split brows with short tines. Then about 240 had a small 8 walk in behind me. 15 minutes later I look up and see a doe being chased by a big shooter. He chased off a small 8 and then the doe took of across the cut field. I tried to grunt but he obviously had one thing on his mind. I was hoping he would be a little more aggressive with the small buck because he was within range. Big boy stayed out to about 70 yards. I can't wait for Thursday as ill be back there jntil Monday. Good luck everyone it's going to get great!!


----------



## dirt_diver

3 does around 5:45. 0 bucks seen as of yet. Central Preble county. Shouldn't be long though...


----------



## ThrowinCarbon

Im hunting in hocking county, seems people in surrounding counties had luck this weekend.


----------



## cfred70

Saturday morning I sat until just about 10am, saw 5 does and 1 small 6 point, he checked out the does and went about his business crossing the field. On my way home, saw 2 120"-130" bucks feeding together in a field like it was August.....not sure what to think about this rut


----------



## huntnfever

Got into Adams county just after daylight. While driving in I saw one nice racked buck by himself and 10 minutes down the road saw definite shooter with a doe and 4 other doe nearby. Second place my friend and I bailed out the truck to scout this morning we bumped an 8 pt with a lone doe on an open ridge full of scrapes and rubs. He was definitely with her not chasing for she just ambled off and he made no sudden moves watching and following her and looking at us but not busting out. This was at 60 yards. We hung stands and returned a little later after cleaning up but other hunters beat us to the area so we quick hunted another spot but no success. We will be their early morning to get set up. Saw two small bucks and 3 doe on ride back to room. Bottom line is it is on like donkey kong down here! Good luck if u r able to hunt this week. Perfect weather wind and moon phase!


----------



## gohring0210

I didnt get out this morning i had to take my brother to a turkey shoot his class put on while i was there i seen three nice bucks go by on the back of trucks and my mom called and told me about a big 14 point killed out on the next property over from my grandparents farm so the big ones was up and moving this morning in morgan county and i wasnt out just my luck lol


----------



## lennyzrx

Well I'm expecting some kill posts of buck's soon from you guy's. This should be the week coming up!


----------



## flyin2jz

Gosh I hate gun season for anyone. Just equals ******s who can't use a crossbow or compound. My daughter is 15 and she's deadly at 40 with a cross bow. Teach them to how hunt not gun Hunt. Uses they are handicapped. Lol


----------



## flyin2jz

How to Bow hunt with a crossbow or compound. My 1 armed grandma can kill a deer with a gun. And she can't see very well.


----------



## onlyaspike

This weekend went well.....I hunted Sat/Sun, Sat morning I saw 5 different bucks and passed on a 120" 8pt....Sun Evening (tonight) I saw a total of 7 bucks and 4 does...one of the does was hot and had a shooter 8pt on her. Two young bucks chased a doe around my stand about 4 laps before finally running her up the hill right at last light....It was a good weekend, Ill be back out Tues. BTW, my stepdad killed this buck Sat morning about 1/2 mile from me...He said a group of does came by and he came through about 10 min later.....


----------



## Bjsaleen

Ohio 10pt 12 yard shot nose to the ground and neck bulging


----------



## lennyzrx

congrat's on you guy's who closed the deal! The rest of us will have to pick up our game!

hunt safe folk's!


----------



## ThrowinCarbon

Deffinetley hoping to put some serious time in the stand through out the week this week, if not will over next weekend! The first morning i went out this year, about 3-4 weeks ago i seen a 4 pt about 6 yds from me, and about 40 yards out 2 nice bucks, one was for sure a shooter and the other one i couldn't see well enough to judge but looked to be a nice one as well. Since then i have not had much luck :/ Hoping for a turn of events this week. I got some people hunting just to the left of my property line though that i believe are putting a hurting on my hunt :/


----------



## 410gage

Meigs County report............four guys, four days. My pal whacked this one at last light Thursday, and not being sure of the hit, came back to camp. Three hours later we went out and found a spotty blood trail, so he/we decided to wait till morning. The rest of us went hunting, and he easily followed the blood trail in daylight Friday morning about 200 yards to his buck. The coyotes had professionally cleaned it and barely a shred of meat was left. Luckily they had not started on the head.
Four hunters, four days, and we spotted 16 to 18 bucks................four very nice ones including this one pictured. We spotted TWO does!!!! I said TWO, TOTAL, and they were together at a distance. What's up with that????? It has been getting bad the last three years, but that is ridiculous!
The bucks were all cruising, not chasing........I'm not certain what they will chase! Coyotes maybe?
Me? I took out my frustration on a button buck Sat morning, and will freezer wrap him this morning. We don't have a lack of bucks problem, it seems we have a serious lack of DOES problem.

410gage


----------



## Bearlee

Last week was a dud until Friday when it started Kicking. Friday evening I saw 5 does with 2 small bucks chasing, then a large 15 pt buck cruised by 3 minutes behind them 10 yds by my stand to his death. While I waited 2 more bucks cruised by. I think the prime tine should be right now!


----------



## BOWFLEX

410gage said:


> Meigs County report............four guys, four days. My pal whacked this one at last light Thursday, and not being sure of the hit, came back to camp. Three hours later we went out and found a spotty blood trail, so he/we decided to wait till morning. The rest of us went hunting, and he easily followed the blood trail in daylight Friday morning about 200 yards to his buck. The coyotes had professionally cleaned it and barely a shred of meat was left. Luckily they had not started on the head.
> Four hunters, four days, and we spotted 16 to 18 bucks................four very nice ones including this one pictured. We spotted TWO does!!!! I said TWO, TOTAL, and they were together at a distance. What's up with that????? It has been getting bad the last three years, but that is ridiculous!
> The bucks were all cruising, not chasing........I'm not certain what they will chase! Coyotes maybe?
> Me? I took out my frustration on a button buck Sat morning, and will freezer wrap him this morning. We don't have a lack of bucks problem, it seems we have a serious lack of DOES problem.
> 
> 410gage


Headed to Meigs county Friday!!! Hope they are chasin this weekend!! Great buck!!


----------



## flyin2jz

Really chasing hard south of Dayton in warren. I've seen 3 bucks and two does in the last five min. The one was chasing real hard and the other was just following along. Wow. They are going crazy.


----------



## flyin2jz

The one doe must be close and the other one wasn't. That's all I can think of.


----------



## flyin2jz

Debating on putting out a decoy tonight. Any thoughts on buck or doe. I'm thinking doe with a bunch of deer dander sprayed all over her.


----------



## GTO63

Shot this guy yesterday Nov 4th at 7:20 am. not much action but he was on the prowl looking for does. 8 yard shot went 54 yards.


----------



## flyin2jz

Nice


----------



## apollo610

Went Friday afternoon about 2:30 and jumped a real nice 8 or 10 point bedded with a doe on way to stand. Saw nothing rest of the day.
Sunday morning took my son and he missed a 4 point that came in about 30 minutes after sunrise and nothing after that.
Found 2 new scrapes and moved a camera over one to see whats using it.
This is NW Ohio, Hancock County.


----------



## Danner

Lorain County: Was only able to hunt Saturday evening. Didn't see much action but had a small 2 yr old 8 pt come in on my buck decoy about 10 minutes after some light rattling. Wasn't acting aggressive at all to it just more curious it seemed. He hung around for at least 10 minutes starring at it from down wind, made a scrape, and then finally took off.


----------



## rockcat

Not much action here the past few days.. Saw a 4 point last night meandering through the woods eating acorns.. he paid'zero' attention to my decoy as he passed through. He seemed more intent on the acorns...


----------



## 2X_LUNG

No movement in Adams county. Sloww morning. I musta picked a bad spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLan

Saw two separate does with bucks trailing them this morning on this frosty morning, while commuting to work!!! I wouldn't say they were dogging the does in either case, but they were there with them.


----------



## cgs1967

Burbank, Ohio! Hunted the last three days and there is no sign of chasing here. I had a basket buck and a nice 140 class buck walk within 70 yards of me and neither responded to a grunt or snort wheze and just went about their business. I am seeing does on the river bottom and bucks several hundred yards away in the woods. The bucks and doe's are going to the corn at dark but haven't seen any sign of chasing yet. The bucks don't seem too aggressive yet either. It is going into the 20's the next few nights maybe that will kick it off.


----------



## huntnfever

Bearlee said:


> Last week was a dud until Friday when it started Kicking. Friday evening I saw 5 does with 2 small bucks chasing, then a large 15 pt buck cruised by 3 minutes behind them 10 yds by my stand to his death. While I waited 2 more bucks cruised by. I think the prime tine should be right now!


Ken and I r out on stand now Bear. I saw 6 pt and 4 pt this morning both cruising on their own. No does yet. Will stay hanging here maybe all day. Good talking to u the other day hope to do well also. Keep ya posted. Adams county signing out.


----------



## helix33

I saw a 130 class buck standing over a doe in a CRP field yesterday evening. I actually think the doe was bedded with a mature buck and the 130 was waiting around to try to get in on it. I also saw a nice 150 class cruising this same field.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim/OH

This is how my morning went....bumped some deer walking to my stand and didnt see anything till about 8:00 and that was a single doe that was getting chased I believe.

Check the cam when I got done and low and behold one of the deer that I bumped on the way in was a 140” class 8pt his pic was taken at 5:55am.....I was pulling into my spot at 5:55. 



Tim


----------



## mathews_rage

Great bucks guys. Atleast some are seeing the action. I saw a nice 130 10 this morning out crusing. I didnt see much from 830-12.


----------



## tazzpilot

Had a doe and two yearlings come in about 0645. Watched them eat and bed down for the next three hours. After they strolled off, rattled a few times to see if anything else was around, but no dice. A slow morning here in Muskingum County (20 miles south of Zanesville). Hope the afternoon has more to offer.


----------



## sammusi

I hunted Jefferson county morn til dark not a single deer .. I'm in an area where there are trails scrapes and one good rub .. what am I doing wrong ? my wind has been good every time I'm I'm the stand and I've been set up several locations . my buddy said he never saw a lot of action but when he did it was always big buck . I think tomorrow I'm gonna have a bad headache and take a "sick" day .. hope the best for me .


----------



## sammusi

that was yesterday .. and on the way in driving saw to giants about 5 miles apart but then nothing in the woods .. fresh scrapes a few little buck on my camera


----------



## 9 point

Didnt see nothing but two does Nothing after them yesterday, Richland County. Going out in a few and try it again.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

From Athens Co. Nothing of interest to report. I have 5 cameras out and have seen 4 different bucks on them. All of the images are from 2200-0200 in the morning. Amazingly enough not one doe has appeared. I don't think the rut is on yet.


----------



## jeff25

Saw 9 does and 2 bucks yesterday morning just cruising.

Then 2 does and 3 small bucks cruising this mOrning


----------



## alpenatiger

Alot of action in Logan County over the weekend. Bucks chasing and mounting does...Saturday morning and Sunday even were really 'active" Saw several shooters, but no shot offered. My buddy who is also on the lease killed this 138in 9 point. Heading back down this coming weekend. The weather appears to be getting warmer. High of 67 on Friday. Thats not good....Shot straight fellows!

North of Dayton, east of Sidney.


----------



## mike25

Took this buck in Scioto County Saturday night at 5:00pm. He came by dogging a doe- had to stop him for a 30 yard shot. Ran all of about 100 yards. Saw a small 8 early in the morning, and jumped a real brute of a buck when riding the 4 wheeler to pick this one up. 11 points, 3 Inch kicker of back of the main beam.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberghost

In stand since 2:00 in Fairfield co. Hopefully on their feet this evening. Got a stud on cam that needs a ride in my truck!


----------



## roberts021

I jumped one on the otherside of the horse pasture this morning when i was putting the horses away.I went on down to where i normaly hunt and didnt see anything.I walked up to the area where i thought i heard the deer run from(and got shocked by the fence twice ) and found 3 beds and 6 scrapes along a logging road and about a dozen rubs in about a 60 yard area. I talked to the property owner and he said he walked the dog on that road on saturday afternoon and there where no scrapes along that road at all. i am going back out in the morning should i sit that area since i walked in there today or wait. it is about 40yrds off the pasture and 70 from the house. LET ME KNOW WHAT you think.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunt it. Use cover scent for sure and maybe a drag with estrus urine.


----------



## Muliefever

In the stand in Scioto county for the first sit of the week. Scrapes, rubs everywhere!!!! Seen a buck and two does in a field at 12:35 this afternoon, right after I Hung my stands. Hopefully it will be a good week!


----------



## mike25

Muliefever said:


> In the stand in Scioto county for the first sit of the week. Scrapes, rubs everywhere!!!! Seen a buck and two does in a field at 12:35 this afternoon, right after I Hung my stands. Hopefully it will be a good week!


I was just there saturday! Where in scioto? They are chasing- killed mine as he was following a doe.


----------



## Muliefever

Near Rarden..


----------



## RH1

Hey guys I'm hunting tuscarawas county and the movement is slow here also. Been at it for 6 straight days morning and evening and have only seen one shooter. All small bucks. Some does here are still traveling with yearlings. Hopefully temps in the 20s tonight will make for an exciting morning. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Reaper15

Hey everyone on my way home today here in Huron county Ohio I saw bucks with does in 5 different spots this afternoon and there was even my big 3 1/2 year old 16 point standing in my back yard when I got home just thought I would let you all know they are up an moving up here. Here is a picture of my big 16


----------



## Big E TN

Hunted Adams Co Thursday through Sunday. Saw very few deer moving at all and no buck movement. Little 5 pt on Fri morning was my only buck sighting.


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw 2 different bucks today on the way home, each chasing does. Central Ohio, Delaware and Morrow counties...


----------



## damutha

9 point said:


> Didnt see nothing but two does Nothing after them yesterday, Richland County. Going out in a few and try it again.


Anything yet i spent all weekend in rc watching little bucks crusing only saw one doe talked to buddies who were in other rc locations same thing


----------



## damutha

roberts021 said:


> I jumped one on the otherside of the horse pasture this morning when i was putting the horses away.I went on down to where i normaly hunt and didnt see anything.I walked up to the area where i thought i heard the deer run from(and got shocked by the fence twice ) and found 3 beds and 6 scrapes along a logging road and about a dozen rubs in about a 60 yard area. I talked to the property owner and he said he walked the dog on that road on saturday afternoon and there where no scrapes along that road at all. i am going back out in the morning should i sit that area since i walked in there today or wait. it is about 40yrds off the pasture and 70 from the house. LET ME KNOW WHAT you think.


Stay away from electric fence lol


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Belmont County Ohio....today was very slow never heard or seen a deer today all day...my brother seen a nice 8 point this morning 120ish and this evening heard a few chasing across the holler. I hope tommorrow something happens...couldnt ask for better weather!


----------



## mathews_rage

I passed on a 120 7pt that came in at 530 that was out cruising. Another 2.5yr old was chasing does around all evening.


----------



## Tn10point

Just wondering how things are going at Woodbury. Couple of my buds hunted there last week. They seen 3or4 shooters but no shot. They did manage to bring a couple of slickheads home.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

roberts021 said:


> I jumped one on the otherside of the horse pasture this morning when i was putting the horses away.I went on down to where i normaly hunt and didnt see anything.I walked up to the area where i thought i heard the deer run from(and got shocked by the fence twice ) and found 3 beds and 6 scrapes along a logging road and about a dozen rubs in about a 60 yard area. I talked to the property owner and he said he walked the dog on that road on saturday afternoon and there where no scrapes along that road at all. i am going back out in the morning should i sit that area since i walked in there today or wait. it is about 40yrds off the pasture and 70 from the house. LET ME KNOW WHAT you think.


 Hit it hard man sounds like you got urself a "KILLING TREE"


----------



## GTO63

Watched a nice Eight point breed a doe tonight, he chased her around the woods and he kept chasing off a small 6 point, finally she gave in and he breed her.
I seen twelve tonight, four does and eight bucks. Rut is kicking in


----------



## Anselman6

I live in Gallia county this is my first year deer hunting I havnt seen any chasing yet but I have seen mock scrapes and about four different scrapes on trees I just havnt seen the bucks leaving them so I put up a camera on the mock scrape hoping to catch a good pic of who ever is making it the doe's around here are crazy they run in packs and still today are running in packs but no bucks has split them up chasing them yet I think the weather might be having an effect on my hunting so far I'm looking forward to the rut here I think it is about to start


----------



## bj99robinson

I'm in Ohio for about 3 days, I'm hunting in Bellville (Richland county) Last night I saw 0 deer, this morning was great, I saw 6 different deer 3 of them were bucks. I had a 120" buck at 30yds but wouldn't come out of the corn. I needed about 4 more steps an I would of shot him. I had a spike buck chase a couple does around but really didn't see much chasing other than that. The other buck I saw was with a doe they were across the corn field but never came in. I hunted until 12o got a bite to eat took a nap and went back out but only seen 1 doe all by herself and that was it for the night. My spot usually is better in the AM so will be out in the morning and hope one gets dumb and walks by!


----------



## Anselman6

Here too I'm not seeing much either this weather sucks I think the rut will be kicking in soon but it's supposed to be in the 70 this weekend CRAZY man


----------



## Outback Man

Warren Count-Sat 12:30 until dark and saw five deer. I think they were all bucks but I couldn't tell in one. The one I saw at 1:00 looked decent but the rest were young. They all seemed to be cruising but didn't care about any calls or rattling or even my scent drag line. One checked my mock scrape but that was it. I don't know where the does or 2.5 yr or older bucks went.


----------



## Rut Lover

Hunted Guernsey Friday and saw a small 8 cruising in the morning and a couple does in the evening. Not hot there yet, but should be good this weekend. We hunted Tusc on Sat and saw a couple small bucks but no does around. Hunted near Stark/Carroll line on Sunday. Lots of deer activity, just no bucks around, though we did have one little half-rack 8 running around checking a couple does just before dark, but they were having nothing to do with him. Off again this Friday and gonna hit it hard Fri and Sat. Youngest son's birthday party on Sunday - no go that day! Best of luck to all and most importantly - be safe


----------



## BassinBowhunter

Saw a group of 6 does tonight just milling around in a field, not a buck in sight. Saw a small 4pt grazing alone in another field, and one last lone doe with nothing around. All this lack of rut activity makes me wonder if I completely missed it, or it just hasn't happened. I had better rut activity last year by far.


----------



## BUCKSOH

Knox co yesterday, 2 guys 1 deer all day, lots of sign,today all day in Delaware seem a lot of deer, 2- 120" bucks together walk rights past a doe, does and fawns and groups of does, I have the week off and I'm confused, calls not working, all trail camera pics are at night, 90% of what I seem today I never seen during this time if the year. Good luck everyone keep the updates coming, thanks


----------



## wvbowhunter77

its just starting lawrence county saw 14 from 2pm 3 diff smaller bucks chasing and grunting its about primetime!


----------



## huntnfever

Adams county. Had an awesome evening. Close but no cigar. Quiet until 4:30 when deep grunting at 40 yds behind cedar trees snapped me into killer mode. Doe jumps through to knee high field at 40 yds and then 4 pt Jumps out above her. I think ugh. Then low grunts and crashing continues in cedars and I think YES! Beautiful mature 140ish 8 pt jumps into field but at 56 yds ranged. Short stare down between bucks and doe and then off to the races they go and I guess they r still going. Went as quick as they came but not my way. Button buck by himself 30 min before dark and one snorting as I left stand. Oh we'll morning should be good. And by the way, for info my hunting buddy saw no movement this evening but it is happening. You r either in it or not. A couple hundred yds from no action and it may be smokin just out of sight and hearing so hang tough n be patient and good luck.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I scored in Adams county tonight! He was chasing a doe. Smoked him and ran 50 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncity1

Belmont co.. Saw 2 bucks 1 shooter both bucks feeding mid day... The area I'm in got hit hard with EHD found a lot of dead deer the last 2 months...


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

2x_lung said:


> i scored in adams county tonight! He was chasing a doe. Smoked him and ran 50 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


congrats !!! You do it with that new z7 ?


----------



## tazzpilot

Two does about 515pm. Watched them til dark. No bucks 
Blue rock, OH (Muskingum Co)


----------



## kline4303

Sandusky/Seneca County Update.... I hunt every morning and some evenings. Lots of standing corn in my area has things pretty slow for me. Have had a couple shooters just before light moving around. Smaller bucks were on the move tonight and I passed up two of them. Does are still running around with yearlings and dont seem to be harassed much by the bucks at this point. Morning movement has been minimal with some movement right after first light then nothing. Cameras still getting bucks mostly at night.


----------



## dirt_diver

Got out tonight right after work, maybe around 5PM in stand. Didn't see anything except some hen turkeys roosting about 35yds away. Nothing coming to the grunt or rattle. Hopefully things heat up soon... Preble co.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Big E TN said:


> Hunted Adams Co Thursday through Sunday. Saw very few deer moving at all and no buck movement. Little 5 pt on Fri morning was my only buck sighting.


I did with a z7. The one I got from u my neighbor took! Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

2x_lung said:


> i did with a z7. The one i got from u my neighbor took! Ha
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


cool , congrats again , nice buck .


----------



## Bearlee

Here is my buck from Nov 2, 2012 in southern OH


----------



## flyin2jz

I almost killed a 40 yr old man walking they a field. He decided he was gonna cut thru a cut bean field. I was at full draw because its a small window there. I grunted at the guy and said that's a good way to get killed trespassing. He started to run he had no idea where I was. Happened right at dark.


----------



## emmac13

Have not seen any big boys. Had the same local 5pt come thru.


----------



## mathews_rage

Good buck 2x lung


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Thanks! I've passed so many deer the last 4 years I decided to not hold anymore. It's gonna be hard to top my 170". I felt this on was nice so took him out! I'm ecstatic!!!! Thnx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews_rage

Thats a stud bearlee, was he chasing?


----------



## HockingHopeful

North Hocking County. Slow Since Saturday. Been in morning and afternoon-eve everyday. Seen 1 shooter cruisin on Sat mid morning. No chasing yet. At least in the area of woods Im in. Hope today is the day we see some action. 6 more days to hunt. Sure beats workin.

Good Luck everyone. Hunt Safe.

"Hunt with your wife so you don't have to hunt for your wife"


----------



## helix33

Nice job man!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muliefever

Had a big boy come in at dark.. nothin so far in Scioto county this morn..


----------



## joebones

Hunted yesterday evening in Summit County. Had a 4 year old 8 point come in at 30 yards at 5:30pm whiffed as he caught me drawing and jumped my string. He ran off, i threw out a grunt rattle and a snort wheeze and he came back on a string but never came out of the brush for another shot. He hung around for awhile. Lots of trail cam pics of bucks the last few days at least 4 different big boys including the one i missed, looks like they are cruising. Looking for redemption tonight!


----------



## ftshooter

Best of luck to all you guys/gals ...And Please, go Vote today ....We need some relief


----------



## pttmike05

Shot a 150 class 8 pt last night ran 40 yrds and died trailing right behind a doe 30 yrds. Don't know how to post pics from my phone. Rut is on.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelliott

Seen around 10 so far one being a good size buck trailing 5 does in the beans and oats. Couldn't tell how big of rack but good size body. He was staying about 60 yards behind them. Something from the river bottom spooked them into the woods. Rattled at him to try and bring him in but he showed no interest at all. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I've seen a ton so far this am. Lotta movement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DixieDigger

Have all the leaves fallen off the trees except a few. Headed up Monday to hunt all next week. Love this thread. I hope next week with no moon it will have them on their feet in daytime hours. Please don't think bad of an out of state er coming up but I really want my first pope and young


----------



## Danner

Lorain County: Sat last night from about 3 til dark in a spot I generally see deer every sit. Didn't see a single deer last night. First skunked sit of the year. Kinda confused cuz last week it seemed like things were heating up. Hopefuly just a fluke. Will be back to the same farm for thursday, friday, saturday, and possibly sunday morning.


----------



## Outback Man

Can't believe how dead it is this morning. Mornings are never dead. One small 8 came thru around eight and worked a scrape. My only guess is that they all went to the polls to vote.


----------



## joffutt1

Outback Man said:


> Can't believe how dead it is this morning. Mornings are never dead. One small 8 came thru around eight and worked a scrape. My only guess is that they all went to the polls to vote.


Ha! Love this. 
I slept in this morning. Will go out this afternoon. Cams should tell me if that was a good idea.


----------



## fmf979

Bad morning here knocked my bow off the hanger before daylight . Got it found a broken arrow then when I could barely see a 7 point a 125 and a 135 worked a scrape twenty yards from me. Took hair off the back of the 135. He may have been bigger. Points everywhere and g2 split like a mule deer. Oh well gotta go see if it was the bow or me. No does or chasing this morn in coshocton. Be back in the tree as soon as I know the bow is ok.


----------



## nelliott

Im over standing corn with a funnel of woods behind me. Seen 0 chasing and with the exception of the buck this am every doe since then (3-4) has been paired or alone with no bucks anywhere in sight. Oh and its cooooold out!

sent via smoke signal


----------



## cwcamographics

Lost count of the number of deer I've seen. It's a zoo out here. One shooter running three does about 15 min ago.


----------



## Muliefever

Passed on a 120 class 2 year old at 8 am.. not much since then.


----------



## triplebeam

marion county. havent seen much chasing, seen a group of does in an open been field no bucks. most all the corn still up in our area though. good luck to all.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Adams county n I'm seeing deer all over! No chasing but deer r moving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lennyzrx

good movement around 8 am. behind me. could'nt make out if there were any buck's, it's to thick back there. I'm sure they were headed to bed down.


----------



## nelliott

Well its dead out now....

sent via smoke signal


----------



## mathews_rage

Today was the first big increase in movement. Lots of does out with fawns still and small bucks are out looking heavy.


----------



## JerJon

flyin2jz said:


> I almost killed a 40 yr old man walking they a field. He decided he was gonna cut thru a cut bean field. I was at full draw because its a small window there. I grunted at the guy and said that's a good way to get killed trespassing. He started to run he had no idea where I was. Happened right at dark.


I have to say your lack of judgement is very concerning. Weren't you ever taught to not point a loaded weapon (firearm, bow pulled back, crossbow cocked, etc) until you were SURE of what you were aiming at? What happens if you lose your balance a tad, have a quick sneeze, tree limb drops, etc and you accidently hit your release and kill the guy? Human life is more valuable than any deer you will ever get a shot at even if the guy was trespassing. Not only would your butt be in the ringer for manslaughter but you may also have destroyed many lives that lost a brother, father, son, etc. You really need to reconsider what you are doing when that bow is in your hand!!! It's guys that do things like you just did that makes one nervous being in the woods. Go take a hunter safety course again!


----------



## flyin2jz

I think you misunderstood a little. I had the bow drawn back but had not put the pin on him. Or anywhere near him. I'm a hunter who draws the bow down then raise up to the target. It was still aiming at the ground. Sorry for the confusion. I never aim at anything I can't see.


----------



## flyin2jz

Lol your first post is judging my ability to hunt. Geez man chill out.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Its on here in Muskingum co. saw 20 on my sit on Sunday evening, 6 bucks the rest were does. 1 4.5year old 10pt had a huge body but about a 130 rack squared off against a 130 class 3.5 year old 7 point. The 7 was tending a mature doe, and tried to hold the 10 off, but it didnt happen. 10 pt took the doe out of the field and up onto the ridge. The 7pt then proceeded to work every scrape around the field, snort wheeze and posture all the smaller bucks off of the field in his frustration. About 10:30 at night while sitting on the front porch my wife and i listened to one heck of a big buck fight. The fight went on for 5-10 minutes, it was awesome to hear.


----------



## flyin2jz

Back to what matters. It was dead today south of Dayton. I mean no deer at all after having them running everywhere yesterday. Ugg


----------



## hagan525

Still quite around clermont county seen a bunch if bucks but there not chasing yet! Not even responding to calls! Been passing on a small 8 point everyday!


Athens staff shooter


----------



## flyin2jz

Sounds like me man. I may regret not taking the 8 I've been seeing. I'd love to post the pic but don't know how to get it on here so u guys can help me decide.


----------



## thundar

Hunted last night (Monday) and could have shot a 1 1/2 year old 6 point...offered me a perfect broadside shot at 10 yards, but he was just too
immature. Would have shot if it was a doe. Did not see anything else, though, still pretty quiet, but I could sense the change
coming....


----------



## joebrenner007

here in williams co. almost hit a small buck on the road last night was no woods in sight anywhere, they must be out cruisin hard. its rut time, get in the woods here in nw ohio


----------



## BLan

Well, with going off of Daylight savings, there is not much time to get changed and back out into the woods before sundown, so I went home cooked and ate supper and went to work on my grandpa's old tractor that my brother has and I'm helping him restore. Anyway, left out about 9:15 PM for the five minute trip home and got about 1/4 mile from the drive and looked into the field to see a huge (not wide but tall and with plenty of mass) 10pt. standing in the field near the fence. I backed the car up and swung the headlights around to really get a good look at him for my daughter and he didn't move! He was just there looking around sniffing and then I saw the doe get up and move up the ditch line. He was on her tail so I had to move the car to continue to see him. We positioned ourselves to view him and watched him for what seemed like five minutes. The doe bedded down on the West side of the ditch with him on the East side just standing and watching so I figured he wasn't going to leave her until he had done his duty.

The amazing thing is I haven't really seen any chasing on our farm yet and to see a buck locked down with one doe was surprising to me. I hope things hold out until I ahve a chance to get back into the woods.


----------



## cwcamographics

Saw a 150 inch ten on the way out of the woods bedded down. Could not get close enough to close the deal.


----------



## JerJon

flyin2jz said:


> Lol your first post is judging my ability to hunt. Geez man chill out.


The clarification helps. It's my first post because unfortunately I don't get the chance to get in the woods much due to work and I really enjoy reading all of your posts and sharing your experiences. I do plan to go out Thurs/Fri so if I see anything worthwhile I will return the favor and post my experience. By no means am I questioning your ability to hunt but rather the concern for keeping things safe out there. I hesitated to post at all because I didn't want it coming across as some guy just being a jerk or a "better than thou" type attitude but I also couldn't let something like having a bow drawn on a human being go without being challenged. Obviously there is more to the story based on your last post and the situation wasn't quite what I invisioned. Please accept the apology and I wish you the best with your hunts!


----------



## Bow pro

My hunting buddy and I was out all morning and didn't see a single deer. Its slow around here. I'm in brown and.highland co.


----------



## z7xlw

Bow pro said:


> My hunting buddy and I was out all morning and didn't see a single deer. Its slow around here. I'm in brown and.highland co.


Better get em on their feet Shane! We'll b back out there this Friday so hopefully things will pick up by then! Haha


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Bow pro said:


> My hunting buddy and I was out all morning and didn't see a single deer. Its slow around here. I'm in brown and.highland co.


I believe in the area of Brown county that I hunt, the big mature bucks have already paired with their first mature doe and may be roaming look for the next. Just from what I've seen.


----------



## Bow pro

JSI KODIAK said:


> I believe in the area of Brown county that I hunt, the big mature bucks have already paired with their first mature doe and may be roaming look for the next. Just from what I've seen.


Yeah....i'm thinking the same thing. The does are laying low too. I think they have been hounded so much they are in hiding lol!


----------



## mshumak3

hagan525 said:


> Still quite around clermont county seen a bunch if bucks but there not chasing yet! Not even responding to calls! Been passing on a small 8 point everyday!


Im seeing the same thing in East Fork. Saw a buck yesterday morning but no response to calls. Here all week (from Columbus) and sightings of any deer are very low. Good luck in Clermont.


----------



## roberts021

i went out this morning and jumped a few going into a different peice of the property that i have never hunted . i got set up in my climber sat quite till about 7:15 could here deer running around down over the hill behind me. i grunt 3 times and about 2 min later had a 7 point come up to my left. i got prepared to take my shot and let the arrow fly.I hit a branch and sent the arrow off course and her ran off about 30 yrds and stopped.I thought i blew my chance at my first buck with the bow Cause he started to walk away. out of no where a doe was right behind my stand and i didnt even know she was there. She walked to the spot where i just took the shot at the buck and smelled the arrow.I look up and the buck is coming back towards the doe. He walked to about 20 yards but in some thick stuff and was staring right at me. Didnt like what he saw and took off but ran in a direction that i knew i could get a shot if he stopped and it was like he knew where i wanted him to go and stopped right there.The shot was alittle farther back then i wanted but decent no the less. I gave him about an hr and started to track. blood was very little and spaced far apart. was about to back out and decided to look down over the hill and i saw the white on his belly. Not the best deer in the woods but i am proud of my first bow buck. i will try to figure out how to put pics up.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Bow pro said:


> Yeah....i'm thinking the same thing. The does are laying low too. I think they have been hounded so much they are in hiding lol!


lol I agree. When I see some does they are usually getting harassed by a small buck. There have been too many mature bucks killed last week and you know they were cruising then.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

roberts021 said:


> i went out this morning and jumped a few going into a different peice of the property that i have never hunted . i got set up in my climber sat quite till about 7:15 could here deer running around down over the hill behind me. i grunt 3 times and about 2 min later had a 7 point come up to my left. i got prepared to take my shot and let the arrow fly.I hit a branch and sent the arrow off course and her ran off about 30 yrds and stopped.I thought i blew my chance at my first buck with the bow Cause he started to walk away. out of no where a doe was right behind my stand and i didnt even know she was there. She walked to the spot where i just took the shot at the buck and smelled the arrow.I look up and the buck is coming back towards the doe. He walked to about 20 yards but in some thick stuff and was staring right at me. Didnt like what he saw and took off but ran in a direction that i knew i could get a shot if he stopped and it was like he knew where i wanted him to go and stopped right there.The shot was alittle farther back then i wanted but decent no the less. I gave him about an hr and started to track. blood was very little and spaced far apart. was about to back out and decided to look down over the hill and i saw the white on his belly. Not the best deer in the woods but i am proud of my first bow buck. i will try to figure out how to put pics up.


Congrats on your first bow buck! As long as you are happy with it, size doesn't matter!


----------



## wasp

Hunting in southeast Ohio, saw 2 yearling bucks sparring a little yesterday morning, and a few does/fawns yesterday evening. This morning saw 5 does/fawns, no bucks at all. Scrapes are being kept fresh, a few more antler rubs starting to pop up, have seen a few young bucks cruising in the last few days, but no chasing yet.


----------



## Tim/OH

My woods were dead this morning...seen one lone doe about 70yds out.



Tim


----------



## flyin2jz

JerJon said:


> The clarification helps. It's my first post because unfortunately I don't get the chance to get in the woods much due to work and I really enjoy reading all of your posts and sharing your experiences. I do plan to go out Thurs/Fri so if I see anything worthwhile I will return the favor and post my experience. By no means am I questioning your ability to hunt but rather the concern for keeping things safe out there. I hesitated to post at all because I didn't want it coming across as some guy just being a jerk or a "better than thou" type attitude but I also couldn't let something like having a bow drawn on a human being go without being challenged. Obviously there is more to the story based on your last post and the situation wasn't quite what I invisioned. Please accept the apology and I wish you the best with your hunts!


No problem brother it was a bit vague. Good luck with your hunt. Get out as much as u can. U never know when it can happen.


----------



## Muliefever

Back out. Feels like a front is coming.. maybe there will be a few deer on their feet! Has rattling worked for n e one?


----------



## paarchhntr

Shot this guy Sat afternoon. I still think end of this week things should get hot. Deer activity was not great fri-mon. Seemed like some small bucks were pushing some does but not real hard. Alot of scrapes being opened up and cleaned up everyday. We got some real studs on our property this year and no one seen them or captured them on camera before dark yet. This was this guys second trip through the same scrapeline that day, gave him a pass at 10:15am but he gave me way to long to think things over in the afternoon.


----------



## hagan525

Rattling hasn't worked for me so far I just started today got nothing 


Athens staff shooter


----------



## roberts021

JSI KODIAK said:


> Congrats on your first bow buck! As long as you are happy with it, size doesn't matter![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks i am very happy with it. i have taken alot bigger with the shot gun but never with the bow. happy to have the frezzer filled to. i have not got a deer that lasy 2 yrs


----------



## JSI KODIAK

roberts021 said:


> JSI KODIAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first bow buck! As long as you are happy with it, size doesn't matter![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks i am very happy with it. i have taken alot bigger with the shot gun but never with the bow. happy to have the frezzer filled to. i have not got a deer that lasy 2 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to bowhunting! You will never be the same! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## ncbowtechhunter

Heading up to Muskinham Co. tomorrow to stay about a week and hunt. Thanks for all the posts evryone, sounds like the rut is in the begining phases with most people saying they are seeing mostly smaller bucks pushing does around.


----------



## mathews_rage

It's on big time now just saw a buck pushing 160 chasing a doe. Plus there was a 140 class 9 cruising for one. Get in the stand and stay there for a couple days ha.


----------



## BOWFLEX

roberts021 said:


> JSI KODIAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first bow buck! As long as you are happy with it, size doesn't matter![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks i am very happy with it. i have taken alot bigger with the shot gun but never with the bow. happy to have the frezzer filled to. i have not got a deer that lasy 2 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the deer can't wAit to see the pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## Muliefever

Man the squirrels dawn here are crazy!!!


----------



## nelliott

Well got caught while out....had two does bed by a stand while I was gone for 2 hours. Had another doe come by feeding in woods at 3. Now waiting for the farmers hogs to get the h%*$ out of here before I owe him money for shooting one. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## DavidBender

paarchhntr said:


> Shot this guy Sat afternoon. I still think end of this week things should get hot. Deer activity was not great fri-mon. Seemed like some small bucks were pushing some does but not real hard. Alot of scrapes being opened up and cleaned up everyday. We got some real studs on our property this year and no one seen them or captured them on camera before dark yet. This was this guys second trip through the same scrapeline that day, gave him a pass at 10:15am but he gave me way to long to think things over in the afternoon.


Where u hunting


----------



## jowens27

just drove home from work and seen deer in almost every field coming home, they are moving tonight


----------



## mathews_rage

That big 12 pt thats close to 160 came down to the creek to get a drink after the doe he was chasing was starting to cooperate with him. After he started to turn back to where he was locked down with the doe, I grunted but he could care less about my calls. The light switched flipped here, but I am going to expect it to be slow at times the next 4 days but in a second it could change.


----------



## lennyzrx

well after the good activety this morning it was dead this evening in lorain co. where I hunted. Might try a different farm tomorrow evening.


----------



## flyin2jz

This is actually the first year I've ha rattling work. I rattled in bucks 3 days in a row until today. Now I saw nothing but a Jenky 4 or 6. He just came cruising thru. Not sure what's happened but it slowed down alot today.


----------



## joffutt1

Cameras shows a lot of night activity and late morning activity. Sounds like the moon is the factor.


----------



## Ohio Bucks

Saw 6 different deer tonight last hour of my sit. 5 were does from what I could see and 1 decent 8. The 8 was stuck on a doe on the other side of the field and wouldn't leave her no matter what I did.


----------



## flyin2jz

Anyone have any idea why it heats up with all kinds of chasing and then completely stops. There is no way they are locked down. I have always seen most chasing around the 10th -15. I just don't get it. That better not have been it.


----------



## whiteja1234

It was dead sat and sun seen 4 deer and 2 of which i think a squirrle hunter bumped. didnt get to hunt monday. But today was alot of action not many moments without a deer beside my stand or in veiw. Rattled twice and a few little bucks came in to it. But no chasn at all that i seen. And i seen atleast 6 mature does. But sunday before last i seen a mature buck follow a doe. 
I hope the rain that is suppose to come in tonight will get them moving when it leaves. suppose to dry up by 8 but we all know how the weather predictions go lol


----------



## Bretz56

Had a good day today! Had a nice 10 following a doe, but would not come closer than 60yds. Another small 8 was chasin a doe in a thicket. Then it was pretty slow till the evening. Bucks started showing up everywhere. All were without does and searching. Saw 2 8 pts a 9 pt and a stud 12! Calls were not working at all! This was in Richland Co.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

I have not seen anything but fawns and spikes since Friday doing all day sits.Hunting Noble county.


----------



## BOWFLEX

2 hunters and no deer tonight ?? Columbina County


----------



## agrubbs82

been shelling corn for 3 weeks now in columbiana county very few deer at all and no real chasing!!


----------



## BOWFLEX

agrubbs82 said:


> been shelling corn for 3 weeks now in columbiana county very few deer at all and no real chasing!!


Would like to by some of that corn from you?


----------



## mathews_rage

ohiobowhunter75 said:


> I have not seen anything but fawns and spikes since Friday doing all day sits.Hunting Noble county.


Yea I agree, this year doesn't fit the normal Nov timeframe. This time last year I wouldn't even have to listen for them because you could hear them grunting 50 yards away. I saw a lot more chasing on Oct. 18-21, and heard mature grunts and doe bleats, I thought that was early. Big bucks will be crusing new spots in a couple days once more does come in.


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams co, seeing a lot of young bucks doggin does and had encounter with big shooter 8 i got on cam sunday evening. was doggin a doe and she took the high road instead of coming my way. been hunting the same stand. only matter of time till some of these big bucks do what these smaller ones are. prob seen 7 or 8 diff bucks since sat...


----------



## Deerslayer 28

This weekends moon phase will kick this rut into high gear. I'd say starting Thursday evening to about the 14th will be hot! Moon phase is killing the daytime movement right now. Has to be!


----------



## mathews_rage

JSI KODIAK said:


> I believe in the area of Brown county that I hunt, the big mature bucks have already paired with their first mature doe and may be roaming look for the next. Just from what I've seen.


X2
I agree, it seems there are still a low percentage of does that are in heat. The ones that are, the big bucks have been fighting other bucks for the past 3 weeks. I'm starting to see deer I have never seen before so it looks it will hit 10-12 hard.


----------



## chris1309

The only BAD news for this weekend is the 60° - 65° temps!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

glad to be not the only one .


----------



## onlyaspike

A couple does this morning and a couple more this evening...not 1 buck....The does are all "singled" out, I think they are trying to stay hiddenj so they dont get chased /harrassed by the bucks. Every one I seen is kinda "sneaking" down through the woods. I think right now it's HIT or MISS...you just gotta be in the reight stand/location to be on the HOT DOE in the area...cause if you aint...you aint seeing jack. Today was a big letdown compared to this past Sunday evening.... I hit the right stand and had 5 different bucks cruise by w/ a "shooter" on the doe about 80yrds out. I didnt see one buck all day today.


----------



## Redwolf17

It was a slow morning until this guy showed up. Caught him on a trail broadside about 25 yds. He went about 50 yds and piled up. My biggest deer to date. Pretty pumped. The only bad part is he had a broken off drop tine.


----------



## helix33

Redwolf17 said:


> It was a slow morning until this guy showed up. Caught him on a trail broadside about 25 yds. He went about 50 yds and piled up. My biggest deer to date. Pretty pumped. The only bad part is he had a broken off drop tine.
> View attachment 1514627


Sweet buck.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Awesome buck! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtcole

Richland County - I finally seen some action where I hunt today. It goes along with what an earlier post stated. One of the doe's I seen today came in and walked around the bedding area eating berries and constantly looking behind her then bedded down in brush 50 yards from me. Then about an hour later had another doe come in and next thing ya know the bedded doe is back up and about that time here comes the buck he was a 6 point basket rack. He chased the second doe back into the woods while the other one seemed to be trying to hide. She went back to the brush and bedded down again. then half hour later she was back up sneaking around and just kept hanging around like she was afraid a buck was gonna come in. Almost drew back on her 3 diff times but she had a knack for being 2 0r 3 steps from being shot. Isn't it amazing how they manage to do that so often? All this took place in front of my ground blind I happened to chose NOT to be in today. go figure. I will be in that tomorrow afternoon. All this took place from 2:45 to like 5:00. Looks like its just getting underway up here in Richland County.


----------



## paarchhntr

DavidBender said:


> Where u hunting


Noble Co


----------



## Mao

I have seen 16 different bucks since last Thursday. One shooter over 140". Bottom line, the rut is happening. If you are not seeing it, your probably just not in the right spot. It might be the next hill side over. It is happeing somewhere even if you are not seeing it. All you can do is get out there and hope it happens in front of you. Good luck to everyone out there. I will also add my dad missed a 160+ stud at 10 yards Sunday night that came in on a string to a buck decoy. He unfortunatley nicked a tree limb. Coshocton County.


----------



## joffutt1

Absolutely dead here along the Ohio River.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Dead in Adams co too. Not a deer anywhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muliefever

Illegal gun shot.. so far. Heard the bullet hit..


----------



## joffutt1

Muliefever said:


> Illegal gun shot.. so far. Heard the bullet hit..


Then you may want to get the hell out of there!


----------



## nelliott

If this continues i wont be sitting here very long. Had a small 8 come in at daybreak along with 2 yearlings. Seen one doe come from river bottom and head toward woods. Then had a lil 6 stroll by 45 min ago. Not a single deer since then. Last night was the same thing. 150 acre property mostly crop fields and I've hunted 5 stands in the last week to find these deer and no luck. 
I'm seeing deer most days just no mature bucks or does. If turkeys where in here I would be tagged out though...Seneca Co.

sent via smoke signal


----------



## mathews_rage

Its dead cuz the big bucks have pinned those few does down. I got to see my target buck with about 6 does. He wouldn't let them get far, then he would herd them up. Looks like he is trying to get them all to bed down.


----------



## 1Badboy

mathews_rage said:


> Its dead cuz the big bucks have pinned those few does down. I got to see my target buck with about 6 does. He wouldn't let them get far, then he would herd them up. Looks like he is trying to get them all to bed down.


I agree
Just seen small bucks cruising And The big ones after dark with multiple does .... I think the does r being pinned down in the thick stuff in the am


----------



## BOWFLEX

1doe and a sm8 that's it so far? Columbina county


----------



## Outback Man

nelliott said:


> If this continues i wont be sitting here very long. Had a small 8 come in at daybreak along with 2 yearlings. Seen one doe come from river bottom and head toward woods. Then had a lil 6 stroll by 45 min ago. Not a single deer since then. Last night was the same thing. 150 acre property mostly crop fields and I've hunted 5 stands in the last week to find these deer and no luck.
> I'm seeing deer most days just no mature bucks or does. If turkeys where in here I would be tagged out though...Seneca Co.
> 
> sent via smoke signal


FYI...fall turkey season is 10/23-11/25...


----------



## Ohiorut

4 does
1 small buck dogging two of the does hard for about 10 mins. Nose to the ground chasin.


----------



## nelliott

Outback Man said:


> FYI...fall turkey season is 10/23-11/25...


Not in Seneca Co....

sent via smoke signal


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Dead here in Perry county. I've seen a lone yearling doe. You would think a fresh cut corn field would have at least one seer in it
...nope not here.


----------



## mathews_rage

Got to see a 120 inch 8pt posture up on a small 90 inch 6pt. The 8 would be sniffing the ground on a hot doe and then the small buck would follow him. Then the 8 would have to posture him back in the other direction and go back on the scent trail. They did this a few times until they were standing 10 yards apart and the 8 was showing off his rack. The little one would almost get a in a standing fetal position so the 8 would try to gore him.


----------



## Muliefever

Nothing here.... Moving my stand in a few hours.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Mao said:


> I have seen 16 different bucks since last Thursday. One shooter over 140". Bottom line, the rut is happening. If you are not seeing it, your probably just not in the right spot. It might be the next hill side over. It is happeing somewhere even if you are not seeing it. All you can do is get out there and hope it happens in front of you. Good luck to everyone out there. I will also add my dad missed a 160+ stud at 10 yards Sunday night that came in on a string to a buck decoy. He unfortunatley nicked a tree limb. Coshocton County.





mathews_rage said:


> Its dead cuz the big bucks have pinned those few does down. I got to see my target buck with about 6 does. He wouldn't let them get far, then he would herd them up. Looks like he is trying to get them all to bed down.


I agree!


----------



## M.Magis

Muliefever said:


> Illegal gun shot.. so far. Heard the bullet hit..


Pheasant season, squirrel season, rabbit season, quail season, grouse season, groundhog, coyote, targets….
Don’t hurt yourself jumping to conclusions.


----------



## bob limpert

Congrats, nice buck


----------



## Muliefever

Heard the deer blowing. Heard a boom and a thwack. I bet u am right.. sadly.


----------



## boonner

Agree JSI Kodiak... Seems everyone wants to see big bucks running everywhere like its a carnival in the woods which probably isn't going to happen. I have been seeing chasing for about three weeks now. Not all at once, but it has been happening. Be patient and if your lucky maybe the big one will make a mistake. Good luck to all


----------



## joffutt1

Switch to doe bleats boys.


----------



## flyin2jz

Nothing here south of Dayton. It just turned off a couple days ago. I can only think maybe some does went in early. Hope the ruts not over.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

It's over. Go sight in ur guns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

flyin2jz said:


> Nothing here south of Dayton. It just turned off a couple days ago. I can only think maybe some does went in early. Hope the ruts not over.


It’s Nov 7th? Just because some of you guys aren’t seeing constant chasing, why would you think the ruts over? Peak breeding hasn’t even started yet. This is how it goes every single year, there are good days and bad days for everyone. That’s part of hunting.


----------



## irishhacker

2X_LUNG said:


> It's over. Go sight in ur guns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, for multiple reasons


----------



## flyin2jz

Can someone pm me their number so I can show u guys this buck. I don't know how to post pics. He seems nice but not sure if he's mature. I just saw him cross a open field at 11am. Just cruising.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

It's not even 11 yet. Odd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstrut

2X_LUNG said:


> *It's over. Go sight in ur guns.*


I was wondering how long before somebody posted about the rut being over.

Might as well end this thread since there will be nothing else to update. :secret:


----------



## nstrut

flyin2jz said:


> Can someone pm me their number so I can show u guys this buck. I don't know how to post pics. He seems nice but not sure if he's mature. I just saw him cross a open field at 11am. Just cruising.


But the rut is over....right? Even if he is mature, he'll be shedding his antlers soon. Don't bother with him. :wink:

*Sarcasm - It's all in good fun!*


----------



## flyin2jz

Looks like the times are off. Check your posts. Lol


----------



## flyin2jz

I just posted and its 1130 but it shows 8:30.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The rut isn't over, just ask my girlfriend!


----------



## joffutt1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> The rut isn't over, just ask my girlfriend!


I did. :chortle:


----------



## nelliott

M.Magis said:


> It’s Nov 7th? Just because some of you guys aren’t seeing constant chasing, why would you think the ruts over? Peak breeding hasn’t even started yet. This is how it goes every single year, there are good days and bad days for everyone. That’s part of hunting.


Oh not over, just moved to a different phase. We all do this head spin where are the deer crap every year. I actually do see big bucks running around like crazy and this year I have seen one. Just getting my head spinning trying to figure out where the rest went. They have been gone for about a week now so thinking any day now they will show themselves during daylight. I also think midday movement is big right now I'm just in the wrong spot for that. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## stonefly71

Drove to Columbus and back this morning to take daughter to Dr.and usually see alot of deer in the fields on the way up there and today not a single 1 no where.


----------



## foxcat

Saw a buck this morning with a doe in lockdown in brush along a fencerow. Fairfield county. No other movement all morning.


----------



## Hitech78

Yep, rut is over. No sense in going out anymore. 
On that note, you will not be needing that HeliM anymore this year. Just so happens I am looking for one, it's outta season so it better be cheap! 

Saw 1 buck at around 10:30a, didn't see a doe but he was definitely close to one.


----------



## CattleGuy

I live close to PA line and spotted last night on my way home. No does at all, but I did see 2 big bucks cutting cross fields. Monday had a 6 pt at 3:00 come across me grunting every other step. Rut is till in, just in a slower mode


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I've been lurking for a couple years now and since Everyone left the North american whitetail forum I finally decided to say hi to everyone here. I've been hunting Delaware, licking and Knox counties and have seen less than 5 road killed deer. When peak chasing occurs its usually a slaughterhouse on The roads. I'm no expert but based on what I'm seeing on the farms I've hunted for 15+ years I believe the best is yet to come. 

I have a potential problem though. I just climbed into the tree I killed my biggest buck out of and dropped my quiver. I have one arrow on my bow and can't decide if I should take my climber 25 feet down to get extra arrows. Don't want to get sweaty and make noise but don't want to wish I had another arrow later. Hmmm


----------



## irishhacker

crazylouie said:


> I've been lurking for a couple years now and since Everyone left the North american whitetail forum I finally decided to say hi to everyone here. I've been hunting Delaware, licking and Knox counties and have seen less than 5 road killed deer. When peak chasing occurs its usually a slaughterhouse on The roads. I'm no expert but based on what I'm seeing on the farms I've hunted for 15+ years I believe the best is yet to come.
> 
> I have a potential problem though. I just climbed into the tree I killed my biggest buck out of and dropped my quiver. I have one arrow on my bow and can't decide if I should take my climber 25 feet down to get extra arrows. Don't want to get sweaty and make noise but don't want to wish I had another arrow later. Hmmm


I would stay up in the tree.
Look at it like Vegas odds...
The odds of you needing a 2nd arrow are pretty slim..
The odds of you making noise and getting sweaty while retrieving your quiver are a sure thing


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Excellent point


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I usually hook my quiver and arrows up to the tree with the same rope I use to pull my bow up.


----------



## InjunJR

dead as a door nail in Belmont Co.


----------



## buckhntr16

Hunted this morning saw a 135ish ten point by his self about 8:30.first nice buck I have seen so far.this in montgomery county


----------



## BrentW

I'm getting shooter bucks on pics on my corn pile between 12:30 pm and 2 pm.


----------



## nelliott

First doe of the night just came into the standing corn I'm hunting over along with about 30 turkeys. Luckily turkeys went back in the woods so they don't spook if I see a shooter and get to draw. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## hollister851

I've been at it since Friday and still haven't seen a doe yet. I've been seeing small bucks and a couple decent bucks and have had higher than usual success with rattling. If the rut has passed or already full throttle I don't think they would respond like they have been to the rattling. I think/hope the best is yet to come.


----------



## mathews_rage

Awesome day here, saw both shooters in one day. Both are locked down with does. One is laying out in the open with a doe in the middle of a cut corn field. I'm 270 yards away, downwind and plan on staying here and watching them. I was on my way to see where I thought the other shooter was locked down and found the other one. Both def are 160+


----------



## flyin2jz

Yep I sat late today and was seeing deer at 1pm. Weird for my area.


----------



## flyin2jz

If u guys aren't seeing does u need to put down some corn. My spot is so small about 8 acres and I have deer coming in for miles to eat it. I put it in a central location so deer can come from both directions. I don't need to hunt over it because u never know where they will come from. If I wasn't seeing does by now I'd be hunting in another spot. Somebody like me could be feeding them and they are sticking close to those areas.


----------



## stonefly71

Another guy falls in licking county today out of tree stand.Said he disconnected harness for just a minute.


----------



## BowHunting21

Finally saw a big buck in daylight this morning at 7:45 @120 yds walking thru cut corn field nvr stopped to eat or at my bleats nor rattling.. he walked into woods then a small 6 came out of exact spot big boy went into 5 mins apart then had a doe come out 20 mins after that ... she got within 30 yds from me and blew at me 3xand then began to stomp but she nvr got spooked she continued to graze and stand 30 yds from me until she eventually grazed her way back to the woods ...woulda shot her but was hoping big boy would come back out after her.. still not seeing much rut action here though...carrollton


----------



## dirt_diver

Didn't get out Tuesday, but I got out right after work tonight. Nothing coming to the grunt or rattle, so I think it's past time to get my corn out. Had 2 does about 150yds east of me in a field moving south at last light. Trail cam shows a bunch of turkeys one of my spots, but only a few does and a small 6. Hopefully a big boy starts moving around in the next week or so... Preble


----------



## Rut Lover

Hunted tonite north Carroll. Saw a mama and baby soon after getting in stand, chased to me by dogs. Flock of turkeys came in and eventually roosted in trees 60 yds from me - pretty cool. At last light, had little doe and button buck come within 15 yards, but no racks to be seen. Nothing over 80" showing up on the trailcams either. Gotta agree the big ones are locked up with the ladies and have no desire to get their picture taken. Off Friday to do it again. Good luck!


----------



## cwcamographics

Slow this morning. Came in for lunch and my Dad sent me some pics from the trail camera at his house. Had pics of a 130- 140" 10 pt. Went there tonight and had him at 54 yard but followed the does the opposite direction. Will be there tom morning waiting for that sucker.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

I have a standing corn field,surrounded by turnips and STILL ONLY SEEING FAWNS.


flyin2jz said:


> If u guys aren't seeing does u need to put down some corn. My spot is so small about 8 acres and I have deer coming in for miles to eat it. I put it in a central location so deer can come from both directions. I don't need to hunt over it because u never know where they will come from. If I wasn't seeing does by now I'd be hunting in another spot. Somebody like me could be feeding them and they are sticking close to those areas.


----------



## wasp

Took this buck in southeast Ohio this morning (rather not mention the county) at 7:30 a.m. as he was chasing a doe. First serious rut activity I've seen so far, and I've been hitting it pretty hard for the last week and a half.


----------



## BrentW

I shot a giant tonight in Adams. Shot was at 5:45 pm. Didn't find arrow. Decided to back out and track him in morning. Long night ahead!! It's going to get down to 29 degrees. 
Its a 12 pt I have on camera. 150 to 160 incher. 
Track job starts at 8 am!


----------



## BushTailButcher

I went out this morning, and seen all kinds of action. The younger bucks were cruising, lots of activity. I saw four does, and seven bucks. Seen one shooter, I mean a stud, come within 80 yards. But he was stuck to a doe, would not come to my calls. He looked at me, but would not come. I think the does are getting ready to come in, if you want to get the big guy, you better get in the woods within the next few days. The big boys will be real hard to get away from the does before long.


----------



## helix33

wasp said:


> Took this buck in southeast Ohio this morning (rather not mention the county) at 7:30 a.m. as he was chasing a doe. First serious rut activity I've seen so far, and I've been hitting it pretty hard for the last week and a half.
> 
> View attachment 1515392


Congrats that's s deer of a lifetime. He has great character.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtcole

Second night in a row I have seen small bucks chasing doe's. The rut is no way over its just getting started really in my opinion. Richland County. Question - I mainly hunt evenings like 2 to 6. Seems to be better than mornings, whats everyone else think? Thinkin maybe goin out tomorrow morning for a couple hours.


----------



## dtcole

Im in Mansfield as well. Nice Buck. I hunt out off Washington South road. Where u hunt near? Seems like rut just kicked in last few days to me, whats your thoughts?


----------



## Knoxgunter

Exactly. I never post anything on here but I was thinking the same thing. When u start seeing the deer in the road it's on. Everyone gets amped up every year an it's the same crap. Best is yet to come boys. I've seen very little action. Seen the first buck chasing today an that was on the drive home in the middle of town.


----------



## OhioMitch

I was out Monday morning and tonight at Alum Creek and still haven't seen a single deer. There are tracks all over in the mud but not a deer to be found. Did some calling tonight to no avail. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. Might head out early tomorrow morning and see if I can find anything.


----------



## baseknox

see the same thing in seneca county....dead man....2 weeks ago was sooooooo hot....been out 4 x in last week....notta.


----------



## Tim/OH

This morning I had 6 does walk under my stand And feed around me for about 10-15 min......no bucks in sight...but I did shoot one of the mature does tho she ran 70-80 yds and pile up..



Tim


----------



## Bretz56

Finally shot a mature doe! First one I have seen in a week. One small 8 and 2 yearlings came thru just before dark, nothing else!


----------



## BOWFLEX

I shot this guy at 9:00 on the button today!! It's been a ruff week of hunting. He followed my drag line in like he was on a string. Tinks 69 works again!


----------



## cfred70

Had a decent 2 1/2 year old 8 point locked down with a doe tonight come strolling across the field to me, looks like they might be paired up.....not sure what that does for movement of the big boys


----------



## helix33

BOWFLEX said:


> I shot this guy at 9:00 on the button today!! It's been a ruff week of hunting. He followed my drag line in like he was on a string. Tinks 69 works again!


Nice buck, congrats.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pope & Young 24

From what I've been hearing in SE Ohio the big boys are starting to move more. I'm a teacher so I don't get to hunt much during the week but this weekend I'm going to hit it hard with Monday being off for Veteran's Day and then taking a personal day Tuesday. My buddies have been seeing mature deer with regularity and my dad saw a really wide 10 point I've been getting tons of pics of, probably in the mid 140s. This is the time of year we all live for!


----------



## HockingHopeful

North Hocking.
Saw a group of 5 does last eve. Were dedded down and I spooked them going in. Oh well at least I saw does for the first time since last Friday and have been in everyday.
Keep seeing lil guy wallking around nose to the ground like a lab.
Congrats to all who have harvested. great pics.

Good Luck everyone Hunt Safe.


----------



## damutha

By Snow Trails 9-10 I've seen movement, but the most I ve seen is between 3-Dark. I'm only seeing small bucks with nose to the ground. The wierd thing is i know there are a good number of Does on this property, but have only seen one yearling over the last two weeks. Seeing a ton of turkeys, so many I ended up buying a tag.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Shot a very mature 8 point last night all alone cruising. Watched him for 15 minutes before taking the shot. The buck jumped and I hit him in front of the shoulder neck area. Arrow broke off and had good blood on the broken end. Not a lot of blood to trail from initial look last night. Let it rest all night and hopefully will have success this morning tracking this beast.


----------



## z7xlw

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Shot a very mature 8 point last night all alone cruising. Watched him for 15 minutes before taking the shot. The buck jumped and I hit him in front of the shoulder neck area. Arrow broke off and had good blood on the broken end. Not a lot of blood to trail from initial look last night. Let it rest all night and hopefully will have success this morning tracking this beast.


Good luck finding him! Wanna c some pics! Haha


----------



## hunterGL

Good luck tracking


----------



## porter3652

IMO i think Ohio is still in pre rut and should be going into full rut soon. I say that because bucks are still looking for does in heat and there not locked down with them yet. If rut was in full swing you would see bucks with a particular doe and in my case at least i havent saw it. Either way i love pre rut and rut so i am happy regardless


----------



## mathews_rage

Congrats wasp, what a giant buck. Best buck on the board so far I believe. I cant imagine the feeling of your arrow smacking a buck of that caliber. I past up so many deer for even a chance at something like that.


----------



## mathews_rage

Very good buck bowflex. I like those brows...

Well I'm waiting for one of these shooters to leave their does and head my way for a cruise. Bad thing one of them had 6 so he shouldn't have to search. Regardless it's been a beautiful morning and saw a couple does on the way in.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Well boys this is what we live for! November 8th, 30 degrees and calm in Mount Vernon. The weather has really cooperated with us so far this year. First time out since Sunday. Last Thursday-Sunday I saw 6 bucks over 130 and twice i saw a monster 180 we have seen a couple of times on this farm. Needless to say I've been itching to get back in here. Will keep updating!


----------



## jmanhere

OhioMitch said:


> I was out Monday morning and tonight at Alum Creek and still haven't seen a single deer. There are tracks all over in the mud but not a deer to be found. Did some calling tonight to no avail. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. Might head out early tomorrow morning and see if I can find anything.


I live east of Alum Creek off Chesire. There's supposed to be a "monster" using those woods NE of the Chesire/Africa intersection. The people that own that market and restaurant there have seen it a couple of times. Sadly that area is the golf course and part private land. 

Another note, I drive north up Africa from Westerville almost every day. Usually you will see a few bucks bolt across the road or road kills. Nothing. No does in packs along the road. Personally I think these deer limits are starting to take their toll on the herds.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

porter3652 said:


> IMO i think Ohio is still in pre rut and should be going into full rut soon. *I say that because bucks are still looking for does in heat and there not locked down with them yet. If rut was in full swing you would see bucks with a particular doe *and in my case at least i havent saw it. Either way i love pre rut and rut so i am happy regardless


They are. I have seen a lot locked down with a doe. And that was last week


----------



## Tmac1221

Just saw a small buck here in guernsey county. I haven't really seen anything else. The small buck had his nose to the ground really wasn't stopping. Hoping a doe walks by the stand.


----------



## nelliott

Had 15 or so deer come out into the standing corn last night. Had 6 or so more walk into a cut bean field. At about the time my pins faded away I heard a mature grunt just inside the woods within 50 yds of me. I could barely see at this point and watched a doe walk out of the corn and into the woods. I then heard him grunt again and start chasing her around just inside the woods. I had to wait till 615 to sneak out last night. Woods that the deer come out of is off limits to everyone so no go on getting closer. The does had all been in the field for around an hour and a half and not one single buck was on them till the one I heard at dark. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Just had a decent 120" 8 point cruise through nose to the ground grunting. Just need grandpa to do the same!


----------



## E72

SE Ohio , southern Fairfield . 2 yr old 9pt working scrapes along this thicket at first light. 2 does sighted crossing the cornfield . Need Mr big to show up . 21 degree out this morning!


----------



## fmf979

At daylight had a 4 point Chase one pretty hard then saw a lone does feeding in Muskingum.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Does all over cut corn field 1 small buck nose to the ground. Still seeing A bunch of does


----------



## mathews_rage

Well I had a 120 8 come in at 8 and he was grunting a couple times. Was watching him strolling for doe and caught a giant in the cut corn field. It's a huge corn field and he is right on a doe. Ill get back in a couple hours.


----------



## sashimigrade

jmanhere said:


> I live east of Alum Creek off Chesire. There's supposed to be a "monster" using those woods NE of the Chesire/Africa intersection. The people that own that market and restaurant there have seen it a couple of times. Sadly that area is the golf course and part private land.
> 
> Another note, I drive north up Africa from Westerville almost every day. Usually you will see a few bucks bolt across the road or road kills. Nothing. No does in packs along the road. Personally I think these deer limits are starting to take their toll on the herds.




I've been driving all over scouting for new spots. I've also been surprised how few road kills I've seen and how few I've spotted from the road. It's making me nervous.


----------



## netfan

The roads are starting to turn red... Rt 30 between Wayne and Ashland counties has had a few kills this week. Seems like there is a lot of movement going on... I'll be hitting Ashland County all day tomorrow and back again for an all day sit Saturday... good luck to all!!


----------



## hunterGL

Good luck tracking


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

I have a hot doe in here. Several bucks chasing her hard but I can't see how big they are.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Another buck just ran through nose to the ground on their trail. Just too thick to see their racks. Great encounter though! I need that doe to come back!


----------



## Outback Man

At 8 had a 2.5ish year old harassing a group of three does out in the cut beanfield. He was running the crap out if one. She finally walked across the field with her tail straight up and flipped into the woods across from me and he followed. The other does grazed a little longer before entering. 

Since then I had a half rack spike show up and head over to those woods and a little while ago had a small 8 sprint across the field from those woods and hit my bedding area. Now it's completely dead again.


----------



## hdrking2003

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Well boys this is what we live for! November 8th, 30 degrees and calm in Mount Vernon. The weather has really cooperated with us so far this year. First time out since Sunday. Last Thursday-Sunday I saw 6 bucks over 130 and twice i saw a monster 180 we have seen a couple of times on this farm. Needless to say I've been itching to get back in here. Will keep updating!


I hope you put that monster down! Ill be back in the stand in SE Knox Co starting tomorrow and I hope things are getting crazy in my neck of the woods. I checked a trail cam yesterday that I set up on the biggest scrape I have ever seen(a good 6ft by 4ft and the branches 5ft above it were completely mangled) but no luck on any big boy pics as of yet. I did however find this tree about 50 yards away with a couple other trees in the area with similar damage. This tree is about 8" in diameter where the buck did not rub and considerably smaller where he did rub(theres a pile of sawdust at the base of the tree). I'm REALLY hoping to at least see this guy step out this weekend, and hopefully its within 40 yards!:wink:
Sorry about the blury pic.


----------



## fmf979

Just had a shooter cruise by with a 3 point following him. That sux!


----------



## Bearlee

mathews_rage said:


> Thats a stud bearlee, was he chasing?[/QUOTEq]
> Thanks, he green scored 159 1/8" conservatively.
> 
> Yes, the little scrubs were dogging and he was walking about 3 minutes behind them. He was too cool to run after them. Mainframe 12 with 3 kickers. My best to date. Heavy! I took him on Nov 2. Good luck.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Had a pretty nice 6 point come by just now believe it or not. Total for the morning is now 7 bucks and 1 doe. Never done it before but I'm going to try to do an all day sit. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Bretz56

Grunted in an 8 and a 10 little over an hour ago. They followed the path a doe and yearling took earlier. Doe n yearling came back half hour ago. No bucks following.


----------



## BLan

What is anyone seeing in West Central Ohio, I won't be able to get back out until Saturday, but have been seeing deer in the fields as I commute to and from work.


----------



## fmf979

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Had a pretty nice 6 point come by just now believe it or not. Total for the morning is now 7 bucks and 1 doe. Never done it before but I'm going to try to do an all day sit. I'll keep you guys posted!


I am doing the same thing with you. I did allday twice this week. Nothing else to do.


----------



## fmf979

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Had a pretty nice 6 point come by just now believe it or not. Total for the morning is now 7 bucks and 1 doe. Never done it before but I'm going to try to do an all day sit. I'll keep you guys posted!


But my goal is always to get one and not have to sit all day.


----------



## EASY1

Today was the first rut activity I have seen this year. 7:30 I had a115 in 8 point come through looking then around 10:30 had a small buck running a doe. I hope it is time here in southern Ohio.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ohiorut

fmf979 said:


> But my goal is always to get one and not have to sit all day.


I'm with ya boys...but my goal was not to be out here this long into the week!

Oh well, can't kill em from the couch right. Been dead for 3.5 hours now


----------



## Lostleader

BLan said:


> What is anyone seeing in West Central Ohio, I won't be able to get back out until Saturday, but have been seeing deer in the fields as I commute to and from work.


A friend of my sat in my stand for a morning hunt, said he seen 11 does and 2 small bucks. No real rut activity, I am heading out tonight, just cause I am tired of sitting in the house. Maybe I will nail a doe. My buck tag is full....:rock::RockOn:


----------



## mathews_rage

I was thinking about an all day this year but I havnt seen steady action throughout the day at all this year. 

I cant get any good trail cams this time of the year. I usually put them near scrapes but where are you guys hanging trail cams for the next two weeks??


----------



## OhioMitch

jmanhere said:


> I live east of Alum Creek off Chesire. There's supposed to be a "monster" using those woods NE of the Chesire/Africa intersection. The people that own that market and restaurant there have seen it a couple of times. Sadly that area is the golf course and part private land.
> 
> Another note, I drive north up Africa from Westerville almost every day. Usually you will see a few bucks bolt across the road or road kills. Nothing. No does in packs along the road. Personally I think these deer limits are starting to take their toll on the herds.


Interesting, I've been in the NW corner all year. Think I should move over to the other side?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Scrapes are good for cameras. Just pulled my card real fast since its 20 yards from my stand and I have a 140s 10 point standing over it on Tuesday at 330 in the afternoon. I should have been here! Haven't seen a deer since 11. These squirrels get my heart racing every time!


----------



## fmf979

mathews_rage said:


> I was thinking about an all day this year but I havnt seen steady action throughout the day at all this year.
> 
> I cant get any good trail cams this time of the year. I usually put them near scrapes but where are you guys hanging trail cams for the next two weeks??


I sit all day a few times a year. I don't expect to see them all day just not scare them on the way back in. Also to be there incase they happen to show up.


----------



## Tn10point

My buddy from work killed this brute in Adams County this morning.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ohio_archer

Wasp I have seen that deer on my way to work!!!! Good job bro! I said hi to you at youngs not too long ago.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Is everyone using scent now or do most prefer to just slide in as scent free as possible? I have a ton of scent out right now blowing into a bedding area just off a food plot. I think it's a good set up if a buck checks the beds. We'll see. A little warm but a beautiful night. 

How about calls? I've had a good amount of success rattling in past years but not this year. I'm sitting mostly quiet tonight but pulling out the can from time to time.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

What a slooooowww afternoon. I'm going senile.


----------



## nelliott

Couldnt hunt till 2 today as im walking back a buck busts a doe out of the corn chasing her around. Shes running all over the place. They started to come back after i was in my stand but disappeared over the hill a couple minutes ago. Deer are all over right now! The switch has been turned back on in Seneca Co. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## cwcamographics

I'm in there bedroom. If this doesn't work I don't know what will. Got more pics of that deer this morning that I posted yesterday, wanted in there bad but had the worst possible direction. Tom I have the best wind SW


----------



## lugnut

Shot a slickhead this morning to put some meat in the freezer and got two decoys out this evening hoping to drop the hammer on a buck that was checking the field yesterday evening. Who knows, might get lucky, down to 3 hunts left before vacations over and its back to work! That is depressing but the bucks are starting to move a little more it seems.


----------



## BOWFLEX

mathews_rage said:


> Very good buck bowflex. I like those brows...
> 
> Well I'm waiting for one of these shooters to leave their does and head my way for a cruise. Bad thing one of them had 6 so he shouldn't have to search. Regardless it's been a beautiful morning and saw a couple does on the way in.


Thanks...👍


----------



## Deerslayer 28

lugnut said:


> Shot a slickhead this morning to put some meat in the freezer and got two decoys out this evening hoping to drop the hammer on a buck that was checking the field yesterday evening. Who knows, might get lucky, down to 3 hunts left before vacations over and its back to work! That is depressing but the bucks are starting to move a little more it seems.


It can always be the last day when you shoot the pig! Back in 07' when I shot my 165" 10 point it was after 4 days off. I went on the monday back to work and only had 45 min of day light and shot him. Crazy how it works out sometimes.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

My buddy had a big 10 point wind him this am. He saw 4 bucks and no does. Sounds like the bucks are starting to cruise hard in the mornings again. I'm off the next 3 days Hoping dad can shoot a beast!


----------



## foxcat

Fairfield county, saw several bucks and three does this morning until noon. Bucks were tailing does and the big bucks were chasing the smaller bucks. Lots of action, but I didn't take a shot, the big ones stayed their distance bc the wind was blowing from me in toward the middle of the woodlot. 

So, I have a question for you that are more knowledgeable than me. Today I was in my stand on the nw corner of the woodlot and we had a nw wind. The deer pretty much stayed in the middle of the woodlot, and sometimes ventured out to my corner. Some were very wary because they winded me. They didn't bolt or snort at me, just looked my direction and walked away. Tomorrow, we are supposed to have a south wind, so they shouldn't wind me. I wonder if I should stay in my stand and hope that one of the big boys gets close to me, or should I get on the ground and move to the top center (north) edge. I know they won't see me in my stand but I have doubts that they will wander that way. They were all over the north central edge today, but if I set up there tomorrow Im afraid that one will bust me on the ground. I don't have a climber.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

foxcat said:


> Fairfield county, saw several bucks and three does this morning until noon. Bucks were tailing does and the big bucks were chasing the smaller bucks. Lots of action, but I didn't take a shot, the big ones stayed their distance bc the wind was blowing from me in toward the middle of the woodlot.
> 
> So, I have a question for you that are more knowledgeable than me. Today I was in my stand on the nw corner of the woodlot and we had a nw wind. The deer pretty much stayed in the middle of the woodlot, and sometimes ventured out to my corner. Some were very wary because they winded me. They didn't bolt or snort at me, just looked my direction and walked away. Tomorrow, we are supposed to have a south wind, so they shouldn't wind me. I wonder if I should stay in my stand and hope that one of the big boys gets close to me, or should I get on the ground and move to the top center (north) edge. I know they won't see me in my stand but I have doubts that they will wander that way. They were all over the north central edge today, but if I set up there tomorrow Im afraid that one will bust me on the ground. I don't have a climber.


Ground hunting is tough! I'd stick to the stand.


----------



## WEEGEE

hardin co. lot of young bucks running anything they can see.
saw 2 bucks trailing and one dogging real hard ....no shooters yet!
going to logan co. this sat. land owner called to say the biggest buck he has ever seen was in his bean field mon. morning.
he called his wife and kids to look at him.........maybe i can give them a closer look on sat!


----------



## dirt_diver

I didn't get out tonight and my next opportunity will be Saturday. I usually only hunt evenings (I'm lazy ok), but I'll be putting in a morning hunt at a different stand site. I'm hunting my uncle's farm, and he told me tonight that yesterday he had 2 nice bucks in his garden behind his house, about 100 yds from my stand and about 150 from a bedding area which is tore up with rubs. Hopefully Saturday will be the day I get some brown on the ground... Good luck to everyone, hope you all score.


----------



## Outback Man

All day sit again today...20+ sightings total although some were repeats at different times. All were bucks except 3-5. Chasing in morning by 1.5-2.5 yr olds and at night by same age bucks. Small .5-1.5 yr olds the rest of the day. Was dead for 11-2. 

Rattled a nice 8 in around 3pm. Real tall but not super wide. Passed him couple weeks ago too. Chasing before end of night I was able to rattle and call the buck off the doe and got him to cross about 159-200 yds of cut beanfield. Got a little excited until I realized it was that 8 again. I really need to stop looking at him cause every time I do he looks better. I'm 99% sure he's the offspring off the 150 buck I shot last year. Warren County-Ohio.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Well I missed one of my hit list bucks tonight. He's a big typical 8 that I think will go close to 140. Had him at 25 yards but had a limb in the way. I ducked to get the shot off but somehow still hit the limb. I had a clean line of sight after ducking? In hindsight I'm kind of glad I missed him. There are bigger bucks here and I'm seeing good daytime movement. I get all worked up when I see a 140" deer and I can't pass them up. For an all day sit I saw 8 bucks and a doe. Couldn't tell what 4 of the bucks were as they were running a doe hard in the thick stuff. All sightings were before 11 except for the big 8 which was at 5. Sure makes for a long afternoon when you're not seeing deer.


----------



## dtcole

Richland County - Well 3rd day in a row I had this fairly large bodied buck with a fairly small rack that without 2 broken points would have been a 12 point, smallest 12 point I have ever seen, not a basket rack but close. After 2 years of passing on deer like these waiting to get the big boy I went BUCKLESS. Not this morning, this guy came in chasing doe's one to many times and I decided to take him out. I don't know how many of these stories are true on here but I will be honest. I have 2 Ohio big bucks mounted of course both over 140, I was just as excited with this fella as much as the others. I really don't care about rack size anymore. I still get the shakes over doe's for gods sake. I have a passion for whitetail deer baby no matter the size. Once you lose that your fading. Any buck is a trophy to me, also this deer happened to be a 4 year old so he was very smart and mature as the monsters, just bad genetics, so I was happy to take him from the gene pool. As far as the Rut goes its the same thing every year, its all happening the same time every year. Just get out there and put your time in period. We all know it all takes place in November so don't concern yourself just hop up in a tree and sit and enjoy and let it happen and come to ya. Can I get an AMEN. I am just as excited to go get some Doe's this weekend. Thank GOD for whitetails of all sizes.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Put in my first all day hunt and wow it's work. I saw a ton of does this morning feeding cut corn field. One buck this morning just walking tree lines could care less about the does. Dead from 1045-330. Then saw a young 8 chasing does and then a bunch more does. No shooters today must be in the wrong spot. Back after it tomorrow just hoping I can pick the right spot! Fairfield county.


----------



## Bretz56

> Posts: 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richland County - Well 3rd day in a row I had this fairly large bodied buck with a fairly small rack that without 2 broken points would have been a 12 point, smallest 12 point I have ever seen, not a basket rack but close. After 2 years of passing on deer like these waiting to get the big boy I went BUCKLESS. Not this morning, this guy came in chasing doe's one to many times and I decided to take him out. I don't know how many of these stories are true on here but I will be honest. I have 2 Ohio big bucks mounted of course both over 140, I was just as excited with this fella as much as the others. I really don't care about rack size anymore. I still get the shakes over doe's for gods sake. I have a passion for whitetail deer baby no matter the size. Once you lose that your fading. Any buck is a trophy to me, also this deer happened to be a 4 year old so he was very smart and mature as the monsters, just bad genetics, so I was happy to take him from the gene pool. As far as the Rut goes its the same thing every year, its all happening the same time every year. Just get out there and put your time in period. We all know it all takes place in November so don't concern yourself just hop up in a tree and sit and enjoy and let it happen and come to ya. Can I get an AMEN. I am just as excited to go get some Doe's this weekend. Thank GOD for whitetails of all sizes.


Pics?


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Just got back from my farm in Monroe county....for two days saw a nice buck chasing does at first light and a 2.5 yr old ten chasing 4 does around...at 9am I had monster come in to 45 yds he was a 160 inch 10 at least biggest buck I've ever had that close and could not get a shot I'm still a wreck.....now I gotta go to work for two days but I will be back lol the big boys are really cruising now here in Belmont and Monroe county...good luck to all it's the best time for us ultimate predators


----------



## baseknox

nelliott said:


> Couldnt hunt till 2 today as im walking back a buck busts a doe out of the corn chasing her around. Shes running all over the place. They started to come back after i was in my stand but disappeared over the hill a couple minutes ago. Deer are all over right now! The switch has been turned back on in Seneca Co.
> 
> sent via smoke signal


I havent had the chance to get out in seneca county the last couple of days...but im starting tomorrow around 2pm...and pretty much living in the woods this weekend. seen alot of deer ( 3 bucks ) on cr 16 between tiffin and bloomville this after noon on my way home from work. Hope fully its pickin up in seneca 


any one using scents? how aggresive?


----------



## TH30060X

Went out yesterday for the first time in a week. Seen a big buck on 23 N. Of Fostoria on the way to the woods. (3:00pm) in Stand had a slickhead with 2yrlings feeding in a cut corn field in front of me for about 1.5 hrs. Then at sun set a small 8 came out grunting and wanted a piece. She didn't nothing to do with him. This is on the Wood, Seneca, Sandusky county lines.


----------



## foxcat

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Ground hunting is tough! I'd stick to the stand.


Thanks for the input Deerslayer. I think my stand is the prudent choice. Hopefully I can post some good news tomorrow. Plan on being in the stand at 6:00.


----------



## dtcole

*tryin to figure out the pic thing*

tryin to figure out the pic thing


Bretz56 said:


> Pics?


----------



## BowHunting21

Been seeing 3-5 deer each morning from sunrise until about 9 am but i too will be out all day long this weekend sat,sun and mon, i used a drag the other day and had two 1.5 yr old bucks follow it on a string as well.. each got within 20 yards from me, while setting up the drag i found a monster scrape and numerous rubs within 40 yards from each other. currently i sit on a standing/cut corn field right now its 1/2 down (far side) and standing side is 20 yards in front of my stand which is just inside the woods line. thinking about putting a climber up where i found the scrape at.. that is where all the deer that are feeding on corn field come in and out of as well (about 120 yards to the SE of me across the field)... just dont want to spook anything because i wont be able to get the climber in there until tomorrow night or saturday morning to hunt the following day... that is where i saw the big 10 go in 2 days ago. thoughts?


----------



## arrah2000

dtcole said:


> Richland County - Well 3rd day in a row I had this fairly large bodied buck with a fairly small rack that without 2 broken points would have been a 12 point, smallest 12 point I have ever seen, not a basket rack but close. After 2 years of passing on deer like these waiting to get the big boy I went BUCKLESS. Not this morning, this guy came in chasing doe's one to many times and I decided to take him out. I don't know how many of these stories are true on here but I will be honest. I have 2 Ohio big bucks mounted of course both over 140, I was just as excited with this fella as much as the others. I really don't care about rack size anymore. I still get the shakes over doe's for gods sake. I have a passion for whitetail deer baby no matter the size. Once you lose that your fading. Any buck is a trophy to me, also this deer happened to be a 4 year old so he was very smart and mature as the monsters, just bad genetics, so I was happy to take him from the gene pool. As far as the Rut goes its the same thing every year, its all happening the same time every year. Just get out there and put your time in period. We all know it all takes place in November so don't concern yourself just hop up in a tree and sit and enjoy and let it happen and come to ya. Can I get an AMEN. I am just as excited to go get some Doe's this weekend. Thank GOD for whitetails of all sizes.


Amen brother I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## dtcole

arrah2000 said:


> Amen brother I couldn't have said it better!


Next up for me is we are going to film this weekend, me and a buddy with our HD camcorder. That should fun to catch a harvest on film. Also I had used a crossbow for 15 years. Wow, this was my first buck with my new bow, I will never use a crossbow ever again, its a little more challenging for sure.

Hoyt Rampage XT (All Black)
Rage - 3 Blade (100's) Went thru both sets of Ribs and out the other side at 25 yards set at 58lbs. WOW


----------



## dtcole

How can I upload pics on here? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Click reply to thread/go advanced, whichever. Scroll down to manage attachments, click add new files on the top right. You can then select them from your computer once it uploads and you hit ok. You of course have to save it to your computer first. Or you can direct IMG link it from a photo hosting site.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

While driving around tonight I could smell the tarsal in the air boys! Get out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

2X_LUNG said:


> While driving around tonight I could smell the tarsal in the air boys! Get out there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take your hunting gloves off. I've spilled it on mine before too.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I watched a good one chasin a doe this am. Spotlight somehow found em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelliott

Crossed the river this morning at 530 made it to my stand around 6. At 630 had a doe come out of the corn now 3 more just came into it running from the woods winds good so time to go.....

sent via smoke signal


----------



## jonj480

In the tree in Hamilton county. Nothing yet...


----------



## jonj480

Duplicate.


----------



## jmanhere

Forecast for central Ohio tomorrow is a high of 67 degrees. ewww


----------



## hdrking2003

Been in stand since just before daybreak, So far it's coyotes 1 deer 0. Hopin it gets poppin today, the signs are everywhere.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

In the tree since 0600. Small 4pt just fed through. Hoping it picks up today.


----------



## mshumak3

No movement yet in clermont co. Saw a little chasing Tuesday night but its been a really slow week. This is my last morning to hunt so keeping my fingers crossed. Will be thrilled to take a doe right now.


----------



## Does&Dinks

were the two bucks that were shot earlier on this thread ever found?


----------



## mathews_rage

Very slow here. Thinking the big boys already have their date for the day. 2 small 6pt have stolled by and nothing since.


----------



## onlyaspike

Ive been hunting at our farm all week....a couple decent days and a couple real slow days. Yesterday morning I saw 7 does and 4 different small bucks so I was pretty happy about that. I decided to try a different stand tonight ( same stand that my stepdad shot a real nice buck on Sat morning in). Well, ON MY WALK IN in I spotted a set of antlers moving around in the trees up in front of me. The wind was blowing straight into my face so I decided to see how close I could get without getting busted. I ranged him at 70yrds...I took about 10 small steps...then at 65yrds...then another couple more.... he stepped into a small clearing feeding on acorns as I stood behind a big oak. I lifted my rangefinder and it read 60yrds. Ive been practicing out at that range and adjusted my sight....thought about it for a couple seconds staring at him as he fed perfectly broadside. I hooked my EVO+ release to the loop and drew back and started to settle my pin on him...he turned 180 deg around and started to feed again...I let go of the saftey and concentrated on the exact spot I wanted the arrow to hit...and it was gone. He didnt move til the arrow sank into him and his hind end hunched down, spun, and ran. I lost him in the thicket as he ran but I was confident that I had made a good hit. I backed back out and went back to the house to give him a little time and collect my thoughts for about 1 1/2hrs.....I got my brother and stepdad and we started tracking....Blood was EVERYWHERE....and thats an understatment.....He had made it about 100yrds and fell to his death....My hands were on him...My BEST archery buck to date and my FIRST EVER from the GROUND!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

onlyaspike said:


> Ive been hunting at our farm all week....a couple decent days and a couple real slow days. Yesterday morning I saw 7 does and 4 different small bucks so I was pretty happy about that. I decided to try a different stand tonight ( same stand that my stepdad shot a real nice buck on Sat morning in). Well, ON MY WALK IN in I spotted a set of antlers moving around in the trees up in front of me. The wind was blowing straight into my face so I decided to see how close I could get without getting busted. I ranged him at 70yrds...I took about 10 small steps...then at 65yrds...then another couple more.... he stepped into a small clearing feeding on acorns as I stood behind a big oak. I lifted my rangefinder and it read 60yrds. Ive been practicing out at that range and adjusted my sight....thought about it for a couple seconds staring at him as he fed perfectly broadside. I hooked my EVO+ release to the loop and drew back and started to settle my pin on him...he turned 180 deg around and started to feed again...I let go of the saftey and concentrated on the exact spot I wanted the arrow to hit...and it was gone. He didnt move til the arrow sank into him and his hind end hunched down, spun, and ran. I lost him in the thicket as he ran but I was confident that I had made a good hit. I backed back out and went back to the house to give him a little time and collect my thoughts for about 1 1/2hrs.....I got my brother and stepdad and we started tracking....Blood was EVERYWHERE....and thats an understatment.....He had made it about 100yrds and fell to his death....My hands were on him...My BEST archery buck to date and my FIRST EVER from the GROUND!!!


What a pig man! Congrats!


----------



## dirt_diver

Awesome buck, congrats


----------



## helix33

onlyaspike said:


> Ive been hunting at our farm all week....a couple decent days and a couple real slow days. Yesterday morning I saw 7 does and 4 different small bucks so I was pretty happy about that. I decided to try a different stand tonight ( same stand that my stepdad shot a real nice buck on Sat morning in). Well, ON MY WALK IN in I spotted a set of antlers moving around in the trees up in front of me. The wind was blowing straight into my face so I decided to see how close I could get without getting busted. I ranged him at 70yrds...I took about 10 small steps...then at 65yrds...then another couple more.... he stepped into a small clearing feeding on acorns as I stood behind a big oak. I lifted my rangefinder and it read 60yrds. Ive been practicing out at that range and adjusted my sight....thought about it for a couple seconds staring at him as he fed perfectly broadside. I hooked my EVO+ release to the loop and drew back and started to settle my pin on him...he turned 180 deg around and started to feed again...I let go of the saftey and concentrated on the exact spot I wanted the arrow to hit...and it was gone. He didnt move til the arrow sank into him and his hind end hunched down, spun, and ran. I lost him in the thicket as he ran but I was confident that I had made a good hit. I backed back out and went back to the house to give him a little time and collect my thoughts for about 1 1/2hrs.....I got my brother and stepdad and we started tracking....Blood was EVERYWHERE....and thats an understatment.....He had made it about 100yrds and fell to his death....My hands were on him...My BEST archery buck to date and my FIRST EVER from the GROUND!!!


Nice buck man and great story!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cwcamographics

Had him at 40 yard this morning and he didn't like something. Turned around and walked back where he came from, grunted at him and snort weezed and he trotted away. That is he second time this week I've had him come in. I want to kill him so bad.


----------



## Liveblue23

Adam co, didnt post last night but ive been hunting that same stand since Sat. 2 wood lots that intersect and seems to be a hot spot for cruising and action. had super close encounter with deer i call Big 8 last night again. seem him on Sunday evening as well. had a doe in there messin around and here him came 15 min later and stayed 50 yards out in some thicker stuff. he circled her and bumped her a little and i finally drew back on him at 40 yards but few saplings saved his life lol. so freakin close to getting one down. she ran off and he was right behind.


----------



## BLan

onlyaspike said:


> Ive been hunting at our farm all week....a couple decent days and a couple real slow days. Yesterday morning I saw 7 does and 4 different small bucks so I was pretty happy about that. I decided to try a different stand tonight ( same stand that my stepdad shot a real nice buck on Sat morning in). Well, ON MY WALK IN in I spotted a set of antlers moving around in the trees up in front of me. The wind was blowing straight into my face so I decided to see how close I could get without getting busted. I ranged him at 70yrds...I took about 10 small steps...then at 65yrds...then another couple more.... he stepped into a small clearing feeding on acorns as I stood behind a big oak. I lifted my rangefinder and it read 60yrds. Ive been practicing out at that range and adjusted my sight....thought about it for a couple seconds staring at him as he fed perfectly broadside. I hooked my EVO+ release to the loop and drew back and started to settle my pin on him...he turned 180 deg around and started to feed again...I let go of the saftey and concentrated on the exact spot I wanted the arrow to hit...and it was gone. He didnt move til the arrow sank into him and his hind end hunched down, spun, and ran. I lost him in the thicket as he ran but I was confident that I had made a good hit. I backed back out and went back to the house to give him a little time and collect my thoughts for about 1 1/2hrs.....I got my brother and stepdad and we started tracking....Blood was EVERYWHERE....and thats an understatment.....He had made it about 100yrds and fell to his death....My hands were on him...My BEST archery buck to date and my FIRST EVER from the GROUND!!!


Congratulations on a great buck and great shot.


----------



## Muliefever

All but dead here in Scioto county... Scrapes are not being used.. buck sightings dropped off bad since the beginning of the week. Yesterday out if six guys in our party we saw a total of 32 does, 5 bucks. 1 was a 120" 8 pt.. last day tomorrow.. strange hunting for us.


----------



## wstribrny

Any have an opinion on what the weather is going to do to the action this weekend? Its supposed to be in the low to mid 60's this weekend. I have only been out opening weekend this year due to work and school. This weekend will be the last weekend I'm able to go out until after christmas (I'm the manager at a Christmas Tree Farm) I'm going to try and take sunday off to drive down to my property in Guernsey Co. Any prediction on what the deer are gonna be doin in this "heat"?


----------



## lutzweiser

Columbiana county negley. 4 different buck last night 1 was a shooter. Had 6 point walk three feet in front of me while I was on the ground coming out. He really stunk like he was rutting. Dead today until 10:30 when to 1.5 year old bucks just walked by. Think they were gay, they were kissing each other. Guess they heard Obama got reelected


----------



## nelliott

Seen a decent 8 with a group of does at 930 seen 2 more does at 10 and nothing since. Had another 8 here yesterday at 130-2 o'clock. Im sitting till 3 but doubt I will make it till dark with as slow as its been. Not seeing any bucks over 3.5 yrs old though. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## helix33

wstribrny said:


> Any have an opinion on what the weather is going to do to the action this weekend? Its supposed to be in the low to mid 60's this weekend. I have only been out opening weekend this year due to work and school. This weekend will be the last weekend I'm able to go out until after christmas (I'm the manager at a Christmas Tree Farm) I'm going to try and take sunday off to drive down to my property in Guernsey Co. Any prediction on what the deer are gonna be doin in this "heat"?


I expect a slow down with the warmer temps causing everything to happen at night. I also expect things to be wide open Tuesday and Wed next week when it cools off again. Those days are the best hunting and fishing days of the month for moon phase but all of next week is forcast as good times to hunt and fish based on moon phase data.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rockcat

Saw a buck working a scrape in someone's backyard while driving home last night... saw 3 does in a field by themselves this morning...What a wonderful time of the year...


----------



## Danner

It's definitely happening in Lorain county. Saw 4 smaller bucks cruising between 7 and 8 this morning. At 830 had a giant 8 chasing a doe, hot on her tail at about 100 yrds out.


----------



## nelliott

Still in my stand....no action/movement period! Thinking of trying a swan dive in a lil bit 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am thinking double gainer with a half twist myself.


----------



## irishhacker

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am thinking double gainer with a half twist myself.


Just calm down... It gets better Greg...................Louganis


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Fairfield county- walking in early this morning I was dragging my scent drag and as I made it to my stand I had a buck grunting and moving quickly through the woods. I am almost positive he was with does but I thought he was coming after to me!!! I get in my stand and have two deer right behind my 10 yards and I can only see dark splotches. They move off before light. I had a few does walk through and around 915 it was dead. 10 mi ited later he comes a doe and I decided if she was by herself I was going to shoot her. She never gave me a chance. I sat back down and heard some crashing.. I look up and here comes a doe running hard. I figured she was being chased and then heard a grunt. I see the buck and determine he is a shooter. I have one spot he is coming at 30 yards but he holds up at 35 with no lane. The Dow is off my side at 25. He starts to walk away from me so I throw three grunts at him. He stopped on the first one...looked really hard on the second one..and then came back to the third. He walked into a lane at 20 yards and I watched him fall out in front of my stand. Blood trail was unreal! Pictures to come later once my buddy gets here!


----------



## SECRETARIAT

badass! cant wait for the weekend!! stories like this is what gets me through the work day


----------



## nelliott

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am thinking double gainer with a half twist myself.


Ya I think I will just keep it simple. It's been a long day and I'm a bit sleepy. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## AmishArcher

killed this guy in western holmes county Wednesday at 10:35. He came in wind checking a bedding area and food plot. 3rd buck of the morning. I saw one also after I shot him.


----------



## Does&Dinks

AGAIN.....................there was two bucks shot earlier on this thread were they recovered or?


----------



## Outback Man

Not much here today. Starting around 8 had two maybe three small bucks work thru. At 10 I spot a doe and she's being followed by the nice 2.5-3.5 yr old 8 that I've been passing. They were downwind and he knew something wasn't right but she didn't care. While he tried to figure it out she walked off and he finally bolted to catch back up. 

Been dead ever since.


----------



## flyin2jz

Just had a little 4 come cruising thru at 2:00 pm. Lol. What the hell is he thinking. Crossed an open bean field. At first I thought he was a doe and was ready. Then those little Jenky antlers come into view. So I just sit back down. Lol. I put fresh battery's in my camera 4 days. Let it set and come back and it's dead with no pics. How the hell can that happen. Luckily I have a second camera right under it that caught 70 pics. I've already had to return this moutrie once already. Just don't get it.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

flyin2jz said:


> Just had a little 4 come cruising thru at 2:00 pm. Lol. What the hell is he thinking. Crossed an open bean field. At first I thought he was a doe and was ready. Then those little Jenky antlers come into view. So I just sit back down. Lol. I put fresh battery's in my camera 4 days. Let it set and come back and it's dead with no pics. How the hell can that happen. Luckily I have a second camera right under it that caught 70 pics. I've already had to return this moutrie once already. Just don't get it.


Go with Bushnell. I have 6 of them and they have never failed. 1 bought in 2008, 4 in 2009, and another this summer. Thoroughly satisfied with them.


----------



## hdrking2003

Man I wish these farmers would take down all this corn already! Seems like its down everywhere in the Co except near where I hunt.


----------



## lutzweiser

Sneaky hunting around lake tomahawk in columbiana county. Multiple sightings of a double drop 12 point in lake has me all wild up


----------



## dtcole

wstribrny said:


> Any have an opinion on what the weather is going to do to the action this weekend? Its supposed to be in the low to mid 60's this weekend. I have only been out opening weekend this year due to work and school. This weekend will be the last weekend I'm able to go out until after christmas (I'm the manager at a Christmas Tree Farm) I'm going to try and take sunday off to drive down to my property in Guernsey Co. Any prediction on what the deer are gonna be doin in this "heat"?


Yes the same thing they would do if it was cold, not much different. They cant turn off HORNY. It will still be primetime to be in the woods. Seen it before they still chase all day. Dont believe the ppl that say they dont bc its not true. If I were you I would be out there. Good luck.


----------



## bshive

Warmth hasn't affected it one bit today. Heavy chasing this morning bucks cruising all day. Morning mid day and afternoon so far Watched a big 9 breed a doe 30 yds in front of me this morning. Big ten tending doe all morning 60 yds away. Just had another 8 cruise by.... SW Ohio. If you're not seeing it...you're in the wrong spot! Been going on for days. Peak breeding isn't far off. Couple days probably


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Good luck all. Had some business to take care of this morning but got in the tree at 2. Heard two bucks sparring a half hour ago and saw a little buck since then. I'm refreshed after sitting all day yesterday.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

bshive said:


> Warmth hasn't affected it one bit today. Heavy chasing this morning bucks cruising all day. Morning mid day and afternoon so far Watched a big 9 breed a doe 30 yds in front of me this morning. Big ten tending doe all morning 60 yds away. Just had another 8 cruise by.... SW Ohio. If you're not seeing it...you're in the wrong spot! Been going on for days. Peak breeding isn't far off. Couple days probably


Are you setup on a field or in the thick stuff?


----------



## bshive

Timber... Honey suckle thickets. Fields haven't produced anything All been thicket action until dark


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

lutzweiser said:


> Sneaky hunting around lake tomahawk in columbiana county. Multiple sightings of a double drop 12 point in lake has me all wild up


I know a few guys after this buck . I just live right close to there. Pm me sometime.


----------



## flyin2jz

Oh and don't use tinks 69. I scent drug a line in from my truck. Hung in by my corn pile and had a young 4 come in. He was dead down wind of the drag literally 4 ft from it and never have it a scent. I mean didn't smell te ground around at all where I walked in circles. Nose high 4 ft an be didn't know it was there in the rut. The stuff is worthless. Ate his corn and left.


----------



## hagan525

Had a nice 12-14 walk my my stand as I was walking up to it! Still not chasing around clermont county! I have seen a bunch of bucks but none react to the bleat or grunts that I use! 


Athens staff shooter


----------



## mathews_rage

Has a doe walk by at 10 yards with a small basket rack 7 pt. He was grunting and pushing her along, not chasing though.


----------



## flyin2jz

Just not quite here yet. I ran out of my smokeys lures and resorted to tinks. I thing a gasoline soaked rag woulda worked better. Getting to be that time of night guys. Good luck.


----------



## mathews_rage

The little guys are really starting to chase them now , 2nd 2.5 buck harassing does.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Had a mature buck this am chasing does right at day break. He grunted over 10X in 5 minutes and was all over the does. We are probably 3-5 days from peak breeding IMO.


----------



## ohiobullseye

I had 3 young bucks go by me this morning and work a scrap. I'm on the edge of a swamp and thicket just haven't seen any shooters. I've got a few on camera but all night pictures.


----------



## Superbowhunter

I have only seen 2 deer all week! All of our pictures are night pictures. No movement at all!


----------



## preyquester

only 2 does spotted all we (knox & ashland county) they came to a call???? son shot a nice buck last sat but it was just walking along eating w/ no thought of a rut.deer are acting like this is mid oct.


----------



## matt6506

Seen a 2 year old 120" 8pt this morning by himself just cruising
Things are slow here in noble 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstrut

bshive said:


> Warmth hasn't affected it one bit today. Heavy chasing this morning bucks cruising all day. Morning mid day and afternoon so far Watched a big 9 breed a doe 30 yds in front of me this morning. Big ten tending doe all morning 60 yds away. Just had another 8 cruise by.... SW Ohio. *If you're not seeing it...you're in the wrong spot!* Been going on for days. Peak breeding isn't far off. Couple days probably


Then many of us must be in the wrong spot because the woods were dead again today in Darke County.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Saw a little buck at 3 and a nice one right at dark. Couldn't tell how big he was but could tell he had some nice headgear. Kind of slow last night and tonight compared to the rest of the week. Haven't had a deer respond to the grunt call yet.


----------



## BrentW

I got R done in Adams county this morning at 8:30am. Big mature 9pt. About 140 inches. 30 inch neck! Bases are 5 inches. 
He was making a scrape an checking 3 does out was his mistake. Shot was 30 yds. 
This was my 6th shooter in 7 days within bow range!
Rut is over for me. Thank goodness because I am tired. LOL!!!!


----------



## Deerslayer 28

BrentW said:


> I got R done in Adams county this morning at 8:30am. Big mature 9pt. About 140 inches. 30 inch neck! Bases are 5 inches.
> He was making a scrape an checking 3 does out was his mistake. Shot was 30 yds.
> This was my 6th shooter in 7 days within bow range!
> Rut is over for me. Thank goodness because I am tired. LOL!!!!


Congrats!! My dad and neighbor went out tonight and didn't see a deer.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Very disappointing rut so far! I shot my buck on Oct 13th but I've been out there as if I still had a buck tag and all but 1 hunt out of the last 7 or 8 have been slow. Honestly I think Ohio needs to cut back the deer we are allowed to shoot here in butler county from 4 back down to 2 for next year. And 6 deer in zone C is too high also! Deer #'s are down, I don't care what anyone says. I've been hunting the same farm for 16 years and I've seen less deer this year than back when I was an idiot and didn't know what I was doing. LOL


----------



## WildBill37

I agree deerslayer are numbers are half of what they used to be.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Idk. I see a ton of deer still!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

My dad hit a big ten this morning and couldn't find it gonna look tommorrow it was a high liver shoot maybe back lung and my brother rattled in 3 bucks this morning there coming to the horns here in Belmont and Monroe county


----------



## mathews_rage

Well after I had 2 small bucks pushing 8 different does around all through the funnel, one of the smaller bucks really starting to dog on a doe. I grunted at the small 8 when he was dogging the doe to see what his reaction was, and he stopped and looked my direction. I just thought he wasn't chasing hard and was wondering what he had heard, but the small buck stopped and started to find cover while seeking the doe. Well all of the sudden out steps the big shooter buck bedded down in some CRP fields 75 yards away. He heard all the chasing and grunting and was really getting fired up that the small 8 had been seeking the doe. Well he pushed that 8 off away from cut bean field into CRP, and I got to see his wide rack that is around 170". When I saw his rack disappear in the CRP, I felt like I just witnessed a ghost appear, but disappear so fast. I was all shook up, but decided to grunt. After I grunted, a few minutes later here he comes back out to the doe that's in heat in the cut bean field. After I saw over 8 does and a couple bucks, I had the best doe and buck heading straight for me at a shooting lane at 35 yards. I had the perfect wind, setup, and amount of time left, so I was shaking horribly since this is the biggest deer encounter of my life. Well he was grunting, head down pushing a very young and small doe, when all of the sudden she got scared of him and jumped into the CRP at 65 yards on the way to my stand, where the giant kept lightly chasing her through the 5 ft grass. I waited for 10 minutes, and grunted and rattled to get him fired up, but the grunts were helping any more. I was on a last resort so I growled real loud and then a big wheeze, nothing. I would of had to thrown the kitchen sink out at him for a response. I was a mess, thought the script was written and that I might get a chance at a buck of a lifetime. It just didn't happen. It was my best WORST hunt. I can't think about anymore but I won't give up, but I really don't want to tag a different buck. Back in the saddle tomorrow morning to clear my mind and to pursue this giant ghost.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Very disappointing rut so far! I shot my buck on Oct 13th but I've been out there as if I still had a buck tag and all but 1 hunt out of the last 7 or 8 have been slow. Honestly I think Ohio needs to cut back the deer we are allowed to shoot here in butler county from 4 back down to 2 for next year. And 6 deer in zone C is too high also! Deer #'s are down, I don't care what anyone says. I've been hunting the same farm for 16 years and I've seen less deer this year than back when I was an idiot and didn't know what I was doing. LOL


i couldn't agree with someone more


----------



## WEEGEE

hot times are here and now ....going to work this morning and seen 4 bucks within 5 miles.
one had two does bedded 75yrds. off a state route and cars were slowing up to look .....10hrs later he was still there!!!!
then i got home too late to go out ,so i drove around the farm to look......BINGO.....the biggest buck i've seen around here in a long,long time............+ - 160 10 pt.........must have gotten away from a deer farmer.or fell off the transport trailer!
and headed towards my stand site.


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Well after I had 2 small bucks pushing 8 different does around all through the funnel, one of the smaller bucks really starting to dog on a doe. I grunted at the small 8 when he was dogging the doe to see what his reaction was, and he stopped and looked my direction. I just thought he wasn't chasing hard and was wondering what he had heard, but the small buck stopped and started to find cover while seeking the doe. Well all of the sudden out steps the big shooter buck bedded down in some CRP fields 75 yards away. He heard all the chasing and grunting and was really getting fired up that the small 8 had been seeking the doe. Well he pushed that 8 off away from cut bean field into CRP, and I got to see his wide rack that is around 170". When I saw his rack disappear in the CRP, I felt like I just witnessed a ghost appear, but disappear so fast. I was all shook up, but decided to grunt. After I grunted, a few minutes later here he comes back out to the doe that's in heat in the cut bean field. After I saw over 8 does and a couple bucks, I had the best doe and buck heading straight for me at a shooting lane at 35 yards. I had the perfect wind, setup, and amount of time left, so I was shaking horribly since this is the biggest deer encounter of my life. Well he was grunting, head down pushing a very young and small doe, when all of the sudden she got scared of him and jumped into the CRP at 65 yards on the way to my stand, where the giant kept lightly chasing her through the 5 ft grass. I waited for 10 minutes, and grunted and rattled to get him fired up, but the grunts were helping any more. I was on a last resort so I growled real loud and then a big wheeze, nothing. I would of had to thrown the kitchen sink out at him for a response. I was a mess, thought the script was written and that I might get a chance at a buck of a lifetime. It just didn't happen. It was my best WORST hunt. I can't think about anymore but I won't give up, but I really don't want to tag a different buck. Back in the saddle tomorrow morning to clear my mind and to pursue this giant ghost.


I went through the same thing a few years ago on a 180 class giant I saw multiple times. I had many chances to kill nice deer afterwords but never did because the giant was always on my mind. I still don't regret holding out for him. Deer like that don't come around often. Good luck with him. Where are you in southern Ohio? I'm in Chillicothe.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J Whittington

Saw a small buck on edge of woods driving in on dirt road. Saw 2 does near dark 30. Surprised not to see any bucks in this spot. Maybe they be chasing in the am. Lawrence county


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

Saw does and a 3.5 year old 8 eating at the same corn pile tonight like nothing was going on. Is the rut over already or not getting good yet!? Hillsboro in highland county


----------



## lennyzrx

ah. you boy's go get'em!

I have to clean gutters and leaves tomorrow! wife is riding me hard! ya know when I was a little kid I had to to the same crap for my old man!

I DON'T HAVE KID'S OR GRAND KID'S!

You boy's go gett'em!...........be safe!


----------



## hdrking2003

4 guys hunting 106 acre (roughly 20 acres pasture and residence, the rest hardwoods) family farm and 1 guy sees 25 deer (caught most on film) in the middle of the hardwoods stand, 1 guy sees 10 and me and a buddy see 2 each....all day. Sure makes for a loooooong all day sit. I just can't figure out that right place, right time thing! Oh well I'll try it again at 6-6:30 in the a.m., good luck to all this weekend!


----------



## hollister851

got it done friday morning, been slow these 8 days ive had off of work for me but you gotta stay persistent, anything can happen in november. Didn't see anything until he came through at 10:20.Trying to post a pic but I cant get the pic to upload. Good Luck to all!


----------



## Knoxgunter

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Very disappointing rut so far! I shot my buck on Oct 13th but I've been out there as if I still had a buck tag and all but 1 hunt out of the last 7 or 8 have been slow. Honestly I think Ohio needs to cut back the deer we are allowed to shoot here in butler county from 4 back down to 2 for next year. And 6 deer in zone C is too high also! Deer #'s are down, I don't care what anyone says. I've been hunting the same farm for 16 years and I've seen less deer this year than back when I was an idiot and didn't know what I was doing. LOL


 you are right they need to cut it way back. I'm in lickin county and there seriously is not that many deer this year. The odnr needs to get there crap together cause this is stupid I've seen just a few does when in a normal year I'm seeing 8 to 10 every set


----------



## nstrut

lennyzrx said:


> ah. you boy's go get'em!
> 
> I have to clean gutters and leaves tomorrow! wife is riding me hard! ya know when I was a little kid I had to to the same crap for my old man!
> 
> I DON'T HAVE KID'S OR GRAND KID'S!
> 
> You boy's go gett'em!...........be safe!


I tell my wife to give me the "To Do" list at the beginning of October. That's when I start preparing the house for winter and start tying up
all the loose ends that need done. She knows November is mine. I'll be damned if I'd be cleaning gutters on November 10th, right in the middle of primetime!

Sounds like you need a better plan of attack!:teeth:

Good luck to you when you get out there!


----------



## HockingHopeful

North Hocking
Wife and I both saw rut show yesterday afternoon. We walked down to a buddy stand to replace the blind material with no bows. Heard chasing below and here comes shooter right to us. Up wind at 20yds. Unreal. She stayed there with camera and saw chasing the whole eve. Rattled in a lil guy. I had my dream buck come in at 3:20 just cruisin..he came right by at 40yds but never got a clear lane to take a shot. I think it is heating up here or at least they are in our end of the woods finally. Headed out for 8th day in a row. 

Good Luck Everyone. Hunt Safe.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

In stand 0640 this morning; nothing so far. Yesterday saw 5 different bucks from the same location, two of them came cruising by twice. Had first 2 does show up on the farm last night after a week of hunting. I used to see 3-4 in a group but this year it's different. GL all.


----------



## AmishArcher

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Very disappointing rut so far! I shot my buck on Oct 13th but I've been out there as if I still had a buck tag and all but 1 hunt out of the last 7 or 8 have been slow. Honestly I think Ohio needs to cut back the deer we are allowed to shoot here in butler county from 4 back down to 2 for next year. And 6 deer in zone C is too high also! Deer #'s are down, I don't care what anyone says. I've been hunting the same farm for 16 years and I've seen less deer this year than back when I was an idiot and didn't know what I was doing. LOL



Shouldn't that help with a more aggressive rut? We are hard on the does and have had good action since the first of November at several different properties. 
Less does means more buck travel to find said does. Jmo from what I've witnessed

And we saw deer all over the place driving in this AM. 1 was a really nice buck crossing a state rd and a US highway


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

What a beautiful morning! Feels like a booner could step out of the fog any minute now!


----------



## hdrking2003

Shhhhhhhh......the big boys are lurking. What an awesome experience with the bright sun, cool temp and fog Rollin thru the timber.


----------



## JB13

Good looking morning here in southern richland county. Starting to heat up already. Hope that don't hurt the action to much. Almost creamed a giant 10 point on the way in this morning! Jumped right from behind a guardrail nose to the road locked em up and dont know how I missed him. He then stood of the side of the road just looking at us. Hope to see something like that in the stand this morning. Slow so far only 2 yearlings at first light nothing since.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davycrockett

I should've sported the camo shorts and flip flops! Just checked temp its 52 and not even 8:00! Haven't seen a thing. This warmup is definitely gonna restrict daytime movement.


----------



## hollister851




----------



## joffutt1

Nothing here. Just some turkeys.


----------



## jworason

Warmimg temps are really gonna slow things down here in Harrison County. Got here yesterday for 10 days. Got in stand yesterday at 10 30 after arriving at 3 am hunted all day. 3 of us and we all saw deer just no shooter. 1- 2 1/2. Very quiet this morning, seen nothing. Grunted/rattled. Squrreles out the wazoo. Gonna be warm next couple days, let's hope Tuesday cold snap will turn it on.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Had a doe come through at 730 and a little buck trotted through nose to the ground on her track 20 minutes later.


----------



## bshive

The heat didn't slow it down yesterday one bit.... Me and a buddy both had shooters moving around in the afternoon heat yesterday.


----------



## EVOlution2012

Just starting to see good sign this week in Vinton county. I have not laid eyes on a deer from the stand yet. It is dead quiet right now.


----------



## helix33

hollister851 said:


> View attachment 1517114


Congrats Kevin!




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timinator

In Western Montgomery County I am not seeing any chasing yet. I've been to Adams and Pike and it's on big there, but I haven't seen one doe here with a buck in tow.


----------



## jfd547

Got in the stand at 6 haven't seen a thing not even a mouse. Not sure what's going on usually have them around me I'm in morrow county


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

I had lots of rut activity yesterday morning. A doe was being ran around for an hour or so by 4 bucks 2 young ones and 2 a little older. One was a unicorn nasty horn that I said to myself I would shoot if he came back. After the. 2nd time they ran her past me he broke off and came back to 15yds. And I just couldn't bring myself to putting a tag on the first morning of my 4 days here. So back in the stand this morning had a doe and yearling feed past and the 2 yearlings along running spooked haven't seen the cause yet


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

I'm in guernsey btw sorry


----------



## AmishArcher

4 bucks this morning. And I'm doe hunting. 2 scrubs and 2 nice 2 yr olds. Pretty morning in southern coshocton co


----------



## ohiobullseye

Seen s forky, a flock if 15 or so turkeys, and justice passed a half rack 4point. Need what hot doe to bring Mr big in.


----------



## bowguy84

Slow on Marion county this morn but seen lots of activity in the fields yesterday lots of corn is finally coming off by me hope it helps


----------



## PSEBowhntr

Not very much moving in Adams county right now. I think this wind has the ladies bedded down. Had a solo spike walk under stand earlier, but not a thing since then. Tried rattle, bleats, grunts. Nothing is bringing em out!


----------



## fryguy519

Slow morning for me in huron county. Walking out I saw a decent 8 cruising the edge of a thicket. Only deer I saw.


----------



## dirt_diver

Timinator said:


> In Western Montgomery County I am not seeing any chasing yet. I've been to Adams and Pike and it's on big there, but I haven't seen one doe here with a buck in tow.


Really slow in Preble. Hope it heats up soon. The rut, not the temps...


----------



## Outback Man

Slow again in Warren County. Three seperate does so far all alone and browsing in the woods. Changed stands cause the farmer fired up the combine. Who knows...it can't hardly get slower.


----------



## Liveblue23

PSEBowhntr said:


> Not very much moving in Adams county right now. I think this wind has the ladies bedded down. Had a solo spike walk under stand earlier, but not a thing since then. Tried rattle, bleats, grunts. Nothing is bringing em out!


i Hunt Adams as well and seen tons of deer this morning and all kinds of action yesterday evening including a 2 year old pushing does around everywhere grunting up a storm. also had a hit list buck come in with a doe and ended up miss judging distance shot right under him. this morning i seen 2 big groups of does/bb and couple more random deer but no bucks. 12 deer in all and heard mature buck grunting in cedar thicket to east of me where a group of those does headed. hope they move this evening.


----------



## BLan

Saw one squirrel this morning, THAT WAS IT!


----------



## BushTailButcher

Lots of action this morning. Had deer under me before daylight. I think there was a buck checking does. They were running around, back and forth. Then once it got daylight seen 3 bucks and 6 does. One was a nice two year old 8 pt. But at 9:30 it got warm and I think the deer just went to bed. Didn't see anything else. But it was a good morning, don't know if I will go out this evening, it's just to hot!!


----------



## deerslayer12345

BLan said:


> Saw one squirrel this morning, THAT WAS IT!


only thing i saw as well!!


----------



## Outback Man

Finally...the corn is being cut.


----------



## deerslayer12345

in madison county, i saw a fawn and doe together close at the end of shooting light. wierd thing is that 2 weeks before, i saw a big buck i had never seen before chase a doe


----------



## flyin2jz

Had a giant come in last night right at dark south of Dayton. Had 8 points on one side. To bad it was missing the entire left antler. I've never seen a deer that big in person before. I think the big boys are starting to move more. My buddy said I shoulda **** it and had a replica antler made up for the other side. My reply was no way. Every time I looked at that deer on my wall I'd know it only had one antler. Lol.


----------



## Bretz56

Sat in Richland Co. Till 11, not one deer!! Looks like a good weekend to get things done that i put off all last week!


----------



## 9 point

Well might as well be in a stand. Hot but you cant kill em watching lee and tiffiany. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## z7master167

I had one doing the buck roar right after daylight and then again around 9 or so i eased out of my stand and snuck his way. I caught a glimpse of 2 deer going thru the brush one was a doe i just seen the 2nd one for a split second... gonna try again in the morning


----------



## Timinator

dirt_diver said:


> Really slow in Preble. Hope it heats up soon. The rut, not the temps...



Yea, I'm close, just a couple hundred yards from Preble County Line Rd. Going out this afternoon. Good luck.


----------



## JoeRocket82

Just saw a shooter on his feet, 60 yards out. He didn't respond to grunting or the can...


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox county, on the way to the golf course about 9:30am, saw a nice 10 pointer standing in an open field over a doe. 4 hours later, they were both bedded in the exact same spot...hadn't moved but 10 yards or so...


----------



## ThunderEagle

Geauga county, had a 4 point chasing a doe past my stand about 30 minutes ago.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outback1

I am going up to Wilmington tomarrow. you think I might have missed the rut?


----------



## flyin2jz

Chores? On possibly the best weekend to hunt of the year. I don't think so.


----------



## SECRETARIAT

flyin2jz said:


> Had a giant come in last night right at dark south of Dayton. Had 8 points on one side. To bad it was missing the entire left antler. I've never seen a deer that big in person before. I think the big boys are starting to move more. My buddy said I shoulda **** it and had a replica antler made up for the other side. My reply was no way. Every time I looked at that deer on my wall I'd know it only had one antler. Lol.


Agreed


----------



## flyin2jz

Got a buck decoy out now in a bean field. Lets see how this works. A one antlered at that. Lol


----------



## nstrut

outback1 said:


> I am going up to Wilmington tomarrow. you think I might have missed the rut?


Dark of the moon coming and a cold front moving in early next week......I'd say you picked the right time to make the trip.

Good luck!


----------



## TrashCan

.No chasing yet here.Northern marion county.Pretty slow activity actually


----------



## BowtechHunter65

After a hot morning deer wise, now it's 72 on Nov 10th. Go figure. Just had to dress down from this morning. Been in the tree since 0630 sweating my butt off but I am seeing deer. Slowed down dramatically with the heat but I expect it to pick back up around 5 PM. Bucks are chasing here in Athens Co.


----------



## nstrut

flyin2jz said:


> Got a buck decoy out now in a bean field. Lets see how this works. A one antlered at that. Lol


The one antler is a good tactic. Adding a bedded doe decoy near the buck works great too.

A bigger buck out cruising isn't going to accept a smaller half-rack standing over a doe. Once he notices those decoys, no doubt you'd be in for some action.


----------



## PSEBowhntr

That's funny you say that, because no later did I post that message that same spike was pushing a nanny doe and three yearlings. I forgot to mention I saw a shooter 8 at 715 but he was cruising and out of range. Back in the stand to see if I can see what you saw earlier. Good hunting!


----------



## spiker12

*ohio rut*

Running in Athens co. Pretty good got this guy Friday dogging doe


----------



## BowtechHunter65

spiker12 said:


> Running in Athens co. Pretty good got this guy Friday dogging doe


Congrats.


----------



## lennyzrx

spiker12 said:


> Running in Athens co. Pretty good got this guy Friday dogging doe


and that's a fine Buck! 

I continue to clean gutters,leaves ect! someone will pop a nice one this evening!


----------



## helix33

nstrut said:


> The one antler is a good tactic. Adding a bedded doe decoy near the buck works great too.
> 
> A bigger buck out cruising isn't going to accept a smaller half-rack standing over a doe. Once he notices those decoys, no doubt you'd be in for some action.


I agree can't beat it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helix33

spiker12 said:


> Running in Athens co. Pretty good got this guy Friday dogging doe


Nice buck!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntmaster80

I'm in Ohio for the first time ever for the next couple of days. It was slow here all day only a spike so far hope to get an arrow in a beautiful buck like above congrats!!!


----------



## kebees4

My son and my buddy in noble county this morning and saw 7 differant bucks chasing.


----------



## mathews_rage

Awesome buck spiker


----------



## mathews_rage

Well the bucks are out hard today. I have see a 120 and 140 but only one doe. Action is picking up now for the evening


----------



## ohiobullseye

In northeastern Ohio I have seen a half rack again same one from this morning and alot of squirrels. Still some time hopefully a 140 or bigger steps into my range. Good luck everyone.


----------



## lennyzrx

don't you guy's dare post buck's everywhere tonight after I had to rake my hand's through my gutters in muck all afternoon!

sadly it was a good day for a *****ty job!

congrat's to anyone who put one down!


----------



## dtcole

JB13 said:


> Good looking morning here in southern richland county. Starting to heat up already. Hope that don't hurt the action to much. Almost creamed a giant 10 point on the way in this morning! Jumped right from behind a guardrail nose to the road locked em up and dont know how I missed him. He then stood of the side of the road just looking at us. Hope to see something like that in the stand this morning. Slow so far only 2 yearlings at first light nothing since.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


im in southern richland county as well


----------



## dirt_diver

Nothing doing in my neck of the woods...


----------



## lennyzrx

well. someone knocked a few down tonight.

I'm hitten hard in the AM. that's enough yard work!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

We are not seeing squat on my place in Noble county. I saw 5 does and two bucks yesterday. One had a doe locked down for three hours. They bedded three times,the closest they came was 80 yards and he was no shooter. I had two bucks at 5 yards today. To bad they were only button bucks.


----------



## SECRETARIAT

Im in jefferson county and all i got is the neighbor hitting the antlers together every 15 min


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County (15 minutes west of Wilmington)

Dead...three different lone does this morning and then nothing until last light when another line doe came out. I changed stands at 11am cause the farmer finally started combining corn. Got to sit for six hours downwind if a farmer spreading several acres of pig ****e...and for one doe. Major activity late last week with shooters out and basically been dead since. It's getting harder and harder to believe the best is yet to come.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Last night was great, today not as good. Missed a chance at a nice 8pt this morning. He totally caught me off guard. Cussed myself up one side and down the other.


----------



## J Whittington

Sitting with wife, she hunting, im watching, saw a little 1.5 buck at 7:45 am nothing else till dark 30. Two old grey does . Nothing chasing them. The buck this morning ignored the can call, rattling and even heated tinks 69. 

Imho i think most of the shooter bucks in my area are lockd up with does. I do think the rut is w little early this year.
Most of my buddys are experiencing the same results,and what ive read on here further supports my theory. Lawrence county SE ohio


----------



## dtcole

i think its on the downhill side at this point bc I seen chasing for the last week and a half and its deer movement has been dropping off major.


----------



## Buckbadger

dtcole said:


> i think its on the downhill side at this point bc I seen chasing for the last week and a half.


I agree, been seeing lone yearlings by them self 2 weeks ago, now I'm seeing some yearlings with their moms, and their moms tarsals are clean as a whistle. Still some hot does, but do believe most mature does have been breed.


----------



## dtcole

I took this guy after 3 straight days of watching him chase does in front of me. The 4th day he came out by himself at 710 am and i had had enuff of seeing him. before you comment, I have couple Ohio Big Bucks so been there done that which I will post pics of them. I enjoyed getting this guy as much as any other. He was a 4 year old and he actually would have been a 12 point without the 2 points broken. That is a small 12 point rack. lol. I enjoy taking any deer I get. Im past the whole rack thing dont like going Buckless.


----------



## lennyzrx

dtcole said:


> i think its on the downhill side at this point bc I seen chasing for the last week and a half and its deer movement has been dropping off major.


 I agree 100%


----------



## saddletramp

got bucks here in Coshocton County still making scrapes..chasing and out in the open checkin does, the running back to cover...thinkinig its on the edge of all hel* breaking loose soon....


----------



## Deerslayer 28

I think we are in lock down now. Oct 28th-nov4th we saw chasing and 4 shooter bucks. Now no chasing or shooters. Post rut tactics from here on out IMO. Each farm is different though.


----------



## lennyzrx

dtcole said:


> View attachment 1517699
> View attachment 1517691
> View attachment 1517693
> 
> 
> I took this guy after 3 straight days of watching him chase does in front of me. The 4th day he came out by himself at 710 am and i had had enuff of seeing him. before you comment, I have couple Ohio Big Bucks so been there done that which I will post pics of them. I enjoyed getting this guy as much as any other. He was a 4 year old and he actually would have been a 12 point without the 2 points broken. That is a small 12 point rack. lol. I enjoy taking any deer I get. Im past the whole rack thing dont like going Buckless.


hey! any buck is a good buck! some times the chace is more fun than than anything!

congrat's on that Buck!


----------



## saddletramp

dtcole said:


> View attachment 1517699
> View attachment 1517691
> View attachment 1517693
> 
> 
> I took this guy after 3 straight days of watching him chase does in front of me. The 4th day he came out by himself at 710 am and i had had enuff of seeing him. before you comment, I have couple Ohio Big Bucks so been there done that which I will post pics of them. I enjoyed getting this guy as much as any other. He was a 4 year old and he actually would have been a 12 point without the 2 points broken. That is a small 12 point rack. lol. I enjoy taking any deer I get. Im past the whole rack thing dont like going Buckless.


Ive never tasted antler stew yet...o wait thats cause there aint no such thing!..nice buck !!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I hunted the first week. I don't think it's on the downhill yet. I think chasing will be hard this week and lockdown will happen in 5-7 days.


----------



## dtcole

My Big Bucks 2 diff Bucks - So I hunt for these until Rut is about halfway then I take what I can and hunt does after that. After Gun season I turn into my wife's personal Home Improvment guy. (Side note both bow kills)


----------



## SMGaines06

Today was our first day on stand in Southeast Ohio, and we saw deer from sun up to sun down nearly all hours. 21 deer myself, 14 being bucks, and four decent 2.5-3.5 yr old eights. One hot doe in particular came in with the nicest of all the bucks pushing her, with 2 smaller bucks trailing right behind all together. Other two buddies saw activity as well. We feel with colder weather coming, along with the moon, action will be hot next week here.

Mitch


----------



## dtcole

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I hunted the first week. I don't think it's on the downhill yet. I think chasing will be hard this week and lockdown will happen in 5-7 days.


Maybe where you are but its lockdown up here in Richland County. Thats not a guess its a fact. Movement is way down and see them all over the fields with does bedded down and stuck to em. So i agree with the guy that said post rut tactics at this point at least in this area.


----------



## dtcole

LMAO. Good point there. Thanks


----------



## lennyzrx

dtcole said:


> My Big Bucks 2 diff Bucks - So I hunt for these until Rut is about halfway then I take what I can and hunt does after that. After Gun season I turn into my wife's personal Home Improvment guy. (Side note both bow kills)
> 
> View attachment 1517709
> View attachment 1517711
> View attachment 1517713
> View attachment 1517714
> View attachment 1517715
> View attachment 1517716


those are some fine buck's............I kinda think were real close to Doe time. I took 1 flat head early......fix'n to do the smack down till gun season now! I 'm sure we are past peak here, really ain't changed much in 27 years in these parts!


----------



## dtcole

saddletramp said:


> Ive never tasted antler stew yet...o wait thats cause there aint no such thing!..nice buck !!!


LMAO - Good point. thanks man


----------



## Bretz56

> Maybe where you are but its lockdown up here in Richland County. Thats not a guess its a fact. Movement is way down and see them all over the fields with does bedded down and stuck to em. So i agree with the guy that said post rut tactics at this point at least in this area.


I agree! I have been hunting Richland Co as well and have been seeing some good bucks by themselves. Watched a shooter 10 bred a yearling last week. I am not seeing the big ones I seen last week, so I think they are still holding does. This woods I hunt was loaded with does and I finally got to take one the other day after not seeing a mature doe for over a week. I just hate the fact that **** season is now in and where I hunt, they are serious about their **** season from what the landowner tells me. Saw nothing this morning and ended up leaving the woods at 11


----------



## dtcole

Bretz56 said:


> I agree! I have been hunting Richland Co as well and have been seeing some good bucks by themselves. Watched a shooter 10 bred a yearling last week. I am not seeing the big ones I seen last week, so I think they are still holding does. This woods I hunt was loaded with does and I finally got to take one the other day after not seeing a mature doe for over a week. I just hate the fact that **** season is now in and where I hunt, they are serious about their **** season from what the landowner tells me. Saw nothing this morning and ended up leaving the woods at 11


Same here only hunting does now but didnt see anything this morning. Woods are DEAD compared to last couple weeks.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Girlfriend just texted she saw a doe walk out in front of her at a light with baby in tow... Doesn't sound to me like she's close to ready yet. I doubt she was bred and picked up her youngin already.


----------



## dtcole

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Girlfriend just texted she saw a doe walk out in front of her at a light with baby in tow... Doesn't sound to me like she's close to ready yet. I doubt she was bred and picked up her youngin already.


In Richland County that would not be surprising !


----------



## hdrking2003

PSEBowhntr said:


> Not very much moving in Adams county right now. I think this wind has the ladies bedded down. Had a solo spike walk under stand earlier, but not a thing since then. Tried rattle, bleats, grunts. Nothing is bringing em out!





dtcole said:


> Maybe where you are but its lockdown up here in Richland County. Thats not a guess its a fact. Movement is way down and see them all over the fields with does bedded down and stuck to em. So i agree with the guy that said post rut tactics at this point at least in this area.


I couldn't disagree more, at least In SE Knox Co( right near Licking and Coshocton Co lines) Today was the first day that I saw any chasing and rut activity at all and it was all young bucks( I've hunted every weekend since opening day). I have seen this process before in these parts and from what I have learned in the past 13 years is the best is yet to come. I feel bad for you guys that have an area that is all tapped out but I know where I'm at, especially with the major corn coming down the past couple days, its just getting fired up. Back in the stand at 6am, took a fat Sally today and now I'm ready for big daddy! Don't give up hope, there's a lot of good times left! Good luckk to all!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

dtcole said:


> In Richland County that would not be surprising !


Heading back from Cleveland to Toledo.


----------



## dtcole

hdrking2003 said:


> I couldn't disagree more, at least In SE Knox Co( right near Licking and Coshocton Co lines) Today was the first day that I saw any chasing and rut activity at all and it was all young bucks( I've hunted every weekend since opening day). I have seen this process before in these parts and from what I have learned in the past 13 years is the best is yet to come. I feel bad for you guys that have an area that is all tapped out but I know where I'm at, especially with the major corn coming down the past couple days, its just getting fired up. Back in the stand at 6am, took a fat Sally today and now I'm ready for big daddy! Don't give up hope, there's a lot of good times left! Good luckk to all!!!


How can you disagree with me if your not hunting Richland County? I dont know about SE Knox but I said Richland. I have been seeing chasing going on for 2 weeks, heavy the last week and virtually nothing now and Bucks bedded with does seeing nothing all the sudden. So here as I stated it is moving to post rut for sure. Of course not every Deer is in the same rythum but overall its now post rut here.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

After reading everyday religiously and like I said, hunting the first 5 days of Nov, and my buddy the first 9, I still don't think it's kicked off. A hot doe could turn a single property inside out for a couple days. On the whole though, I truly do not believe lock down is taking place.


----------



## J Whittington

I think its possible to have lock down in one part of the state and not the other. I hope u guys are right and im dead wrong. I really would love to see my wife get a good deer. A spike is it for her. Shes hanging tuff, and over coming her fears of climbing trees. Imho she deserves one. Praying one comes by


----------



## hdrking2003

PSEBowhntr said:


> Not very much moving in Adams county right now. I think this wind has the ladies bedded down. Had a solo spike walk under stand earlier, but not a thing since then. Tried rattle, bleats, grunts. Nothing is bringing em out!





dtcole said:


> How can you disagree with me if your not hunting Richland County? I dont know about SE Knox but I said Richland. I have been seeing chasing going on for 2 weeks, heavy the last week and virtually nothing now and Bucks bedded with does seeing nothing all the sudden. So here as I stated it is moving to post rut for sure. Of course not every Deer is in the same rythum but overall its now post rut here.


Well 1st of all I said "at least here in Knox Co", 2nd of all Richland Co borders Knox Co so I'm sure the rut isn't too far apart, and 3rd there's no need to be an ***hole because I was just giving my assessment of my hunting grounds compared to others. It has been unseasonably warm and from what's going on in my neighborhood, gun season looks like it will be on FIRE for the 2nd year in a row. Rutting activity is runny waaaaaaaay behind again here!


----------



## hdrking2003

PSEBowhntr said:


> Not very much moving in Adams county right now. I think this wind has the ladies bedded down. Had a solo spike walk under stand earlier, but not a thing since then. Tried rattle, bleats, grunts. Nothing is bringing em out!





dtcole said:


> How can you disagree with me if your not hunting Richland County? I dont know about SE Knox but I said Richland. I have been seeing chasing going on for 2 weeks, heavy the last week and virtually nothing now and Bucks bedded with does seeing nothing all the sudden. So here as I stated it is moving to post rut for sure. Of course not every Deer is in the same rythum but overall its now post rut here.


On top of that, I have 3 buddies hunting From bellville/butler to the clear fork res and they talked about movement almost all day long.


----------



## Hogheadjeremy

So anyone think the rut is over in Seneca county yet?


----------



## hdrking2003

PSEBowhntr said:


> Not very much moving in Adams county right now. I think this wind has the ladies bedded down. Had a solo spike walk under stand earlier, but not a thing since then. Tried rattle, bleats, grunts. Nothing is bringing em out!





J Whittington said:


> I think its pos.sible to have lock down in one part of the state and not the other. I hope u guys are right and im dead wrong. I really would love to see my wife get a good deer. A spike is it for her. Shes hanging tuff, and over coming her fears of climbing trees. Imho she deserves one. Praying one comes by


Brother, I hope she puts down a booner! Just get in the woods, it's Nov! I love that it seems you share this passion called chasin whitetail, good luck.


----------



## hdrking2003

PSEBowhntr said:


> Not very much moving in Adams county right now. I think this wind has the ladies bedded down. Had a solo spike walk under stand earlier, but not a thing since then. Tried rattle, bleats, grunts. Nothing is bringing em out!





J Whittington said:


> I think its possible to have lock down in one part of the state and not the other.


 I believe this to be very true so I say maybe you guys in Richland co have something crazy goin on.


----------



## hdrking2003

Not sure why my last post had 2 quotes either because I only chose one... Oh well.


----------



## lennyzrx

let's hit'em hard tomorrow in the am. guy's! time to turn in for and old man!

get'em boy's, gal's............stay safe!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

In the tree in Muskingum county this time. Warmer but cool morning. Good luck everyone and STAY SAFE. Tired of hearing about these tree stand accidents!


----------



## outback1

nstrut said:


> Dark of the moon coming and a cold front moving in early next week......I'd say you picked the right time to make the trip.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you! You Too!


----------



## ohiobullseye

Had deer under me before light, nice cool morning here in northeastern Ohio.


----------



## zick

I'll be going to Church here shortly, will be in a stand later. I think things here in Southern Ohio are just about ready to kick off big time. Yesterday morning was my best yet this season, 4 Bucks out seeking, one a good one. As far as lockdown, the doe still has to eat, you just need to be where she is headed, sure the Buck will stay with her for a couple days but it's not like they just lay there all day. I've watched it happen. Still off for another week, and this week will be the best yet in Southern Ohio.


----------



## hdrking2003

A couple does moving up the ridge line In the distance about 20 mins ago, other than that its very calm and quite in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Joe R1

2 basket racks pushing a doe around early brown co


----------



## tazzpilot

Muskingum Co. (Blue Rock, OH)
Jumped a couple on the way into my stand. Otherwise a slow morning so far here.
Saw a basket 6 pt yesterday at 240pm and again at 330pm.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

One lonely yearling walking through. Quiet morning otherwise! It's already warming up and this is my last day hunting until thanksgiving. Although I got my best buck Friday morning a 133 10 point with some cool character- split brows and a few kickers I feel Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday could be crazy. I agree the first weekend of November was the hottest with lots of rut activity but still think this cold front will bring the best. Pics to come today after this hunt. Good luck all and be safe!!


----------



## BLan

Yesterday afternoon things picked up, not with the deer, but with the squirrels. The funny thing is that when we went out for breakfast/lunch we didn't even see anything anywhere. The place where we ate talked with all the hunters we saw there and it was the same thing, very slow. I don't think we're in lock-down, even if it sounds like it from the reports, but "something strange is a foot at the Circle K." Long week at work this week so I needed to sleep in this morning but going to try and see what this evening will yield.


----------



## ttank0789

Yesterday morning I shot a nice 8 point at 15 yards. He was just finishing up a scrape when he saw me and I shot. Here's a picture and the link to the thread I put up with the story, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1888621


----------



## flyin2jz

Don't give up guys. You never know when the big boy will walk in. Just saw a small 8 cruising for does. He doesn't think it's over yet. Lol


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

ttank0789 said:


> Yesterday morning I shot a nice 8 point at 15 yards. He was just finishing up a scrape when he saw me and I shot. Here's a picture and the link to the thread I put up with the story, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1888621


Nice buck!


----------



## mathews_rage

Nice buck, I saw a small 6pt chasing does all over the place rise morning. Pretty slow since 8:20.


----------



## ttank0789

mathews_rage said:


> Nice buck, I saw a small 6pt chasing does all over the place rise morning. Pretty slow since 8:20.





Rattle'Em'Up said:


> Nice buck!


Thanks! I shot him right at 7:30 am so he was moving early.


----------



## ohiobullseye

Congratulations, now how come the mature bucks aren't moving here in northeastern Ohio ?


----------



## SECRETARIAT

Dont forget to roll over tan evenly!!


----------



## WEEGEE

going to get hot and windy here soooooooooo,i'll pass today.
yes, it is the time ,but yrs. have shown me, time would be better spent not sitting in the stand today.
now wed-thur. will be very good this week.


----------



## hdrking2003

I bet if I were a squirrel hunter, I would see nothing but whitetails!


----------



## Regohio

Highland County: Saw 3 Bucks yesteray AM...2 for sure shooters...but after 0745 nothing moved? I'm hoping they'll move tomorrow AM before the rain? Dang warm weather!


----------



## SECRETARIAT

hdrking2003 said:


> I bet if I were a squirrel hunter, I would see nothing but whitetails!


Agreed always happens that way


----------



## Timinator

Went out last night and this morning and didn't see anything at all here in Western Montgomery County. I'm trying a different spot tonight I haven't hunted yet. I'm not giving up, but damn it's been slow here. My deer processor who's also local here said his "count" is way down and that's he's not getting any deer. So, hopefully that means the best is yet to come.


----------



## lennyzrx

seen 2 small buck's this morning, no Doe.

the young man that hunt's the farm next door took a small 6. 

possibly one of the 2 I'd seen. congrat's to him


----------



## ohiobullseye

Not sure that today is a day I'm willing to all day. I'm going to give it one more hour.


----------



## dirt_diver

Timinator said:


> Went out last night and this morning and didn't see anything at all here in Western Montgomery County. I'm trying a different spot tonight I haven't hunted yet. I'm not giving up, but damn it's been slow here. My deer processor who's also local here said his "count" is way down and that's he's not getting any deer. So, hopefully that means the best is yet to come.


Same in Preble. Me and a buddy hunted 2 seperate properties, outside of Camden and outside of Gratis, both of us saw absolutely nothing. I'm a little worried, I'm basically out of vacation, and I don't get off work until 5PM, so I can't really hunt until next weekend. It's gonna be a long week... Gonna hit it tonight though, heat or not...


----------



## alpenatiger

Mother Nature can be a real b#tch sometime...drive 6.5 hours to my lease this w/end to get temps in the mid 60s, windy and a half a inch of rain tomorrow. Some Veterans Day this veteran is getting.....

East of Sidney....


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

How do u upload pics. I'd like to post my buck. Thanks


----------



## ttank0789

Rattle'Em'Up said:


> How do u upload pics. I'd like to post my buck. Thanks


Click on the "Go Advanced" button on the bottom right of the reply box. 
Scroll down and click on "Manage Attachments" 
There will be a new window. Click on the "Add Files" button located at the upper right of that.
A little box will drop down. Click browse and then select a picture from your computer to upload.
Click upload in that little box that dropped down. 
Wait for it to upload and you are done.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

ttank0789 said:


> Click on the "Go Advanced" button on the bottom right of the reply box.
> Scroll down and click on "Manage Attachments"
> There will be a new window. Click on the "Add Files" button located at the upper right of that.
> A little box will drop down. Click browse and then select a picture from your computer to upload.
> Click upload in that little box that dropped down.
> Wait for it to upload and you are done.


Just like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySouthFL

Hey boys just wanted to give you a little confidence it is still on.The Florida boys doubled down this mern. Coshocton co.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Anyone using much scent? I'm getting shut out and have become a little concerned the does may smell a doe in heat and head the other way potentially taking bucks with them. I've hit it hard for the last 10 days and have been seeing some deer but nothing even close to a shooter.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Well my trip to Muskingum Co. was bittersweet to say the least. Got back here @4:30 this morning, wife had to work today. Man I wish i was still up there. I saw shooters that were either cruising, chasing or tending every single day. Shooters ranged from 130-180 inches, I just couldnt get them in range, I had one opportunity at a 130ish 9pt but couldnt make myself take the shot. I had him at 25 yards broadside, he was a 3&1/2 year old, and i had a 160 pushing does 150 yards from me. I spent the week on a hedge row separating a standing bean field and a cut cornfield. The hedge row connects a large hardwood ridge that borders the corn on two sides and small 3 acre woodlot that is nestled up to about 100 acres of CRP. I have permission to hunt the hedgerow and beans, about 50 acres worth of standing beans. The corn and ridge is the property line, and i dont have permission to hunt it. Anyone care to guess where i saw most of my action????? You guessed it, multiple bucks working scrapes, cruising, chasing and tending does out of the ridge into the corn, back to the ridge. I did see 4 shooters on the ground i could hunt, the 9 mentioned earlier, 2 tens, and a 8pt. They were out of range with the exception of the 9pt. I couldnt call them to my side of the fence to save my life, multiple does came to my side of the line, however the does that were in heat would get hearded back to the timber. It was a great week for seeing shooters.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

crazylouie said:


> Anyone using much scent? I'm getting shut out and have become a little concerned the does may smell a doe in heat and head the other way potentially taking bucks with them. I've hit it hard for the last 10 days and have been seeing some deer but nothing even close to a shooter.


I am having no luck with scent either but it isn't spooking any of the deer I am seeing. I have hunted a week solid and am seeing bucks and does cruising and feeding. They walk right over my scent trail, smell and freshen their scrapes and don't act as if I have left any scent there. I am beginning to think Tinks 69 is a better cover scent for me than deer attractant.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

Hunting untill 1 pm. I hate it when it's 30 degrees in the morning and 70 at noon. Saw a 4 pointer first thing and doe does bedded next to me at 7 yards.Live bait but no takers. The finnally fed in the acorns and headed back to bed. It is so slow around me my taxidermist and his father just left for North Carolina to muzzle loader hunt.


----------



## hagan525

Been hunting all day In clermont had a good morning but after 10 absolutely nothing! The deer aren't responding to bleats grunts or rattle bags! My BUst A Buck doesn't seem to be havin an effect on them either!


Athens staff shooter


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Ok I have tried to upload from my phone and then emailed my pictures and tried to upload from my computer. For some reason I keep getting an error message. Any ideas on how to get around this or could I email my pics to someone to upload for me. Thanks


----------



## CNW211

I had the week off and hunted almost all day, everyday. I didnt see any real rut activity until Thurs. Then fri and sat i saw a bunch of small bucks chasing and heard lots of grunting. It was actually the best rut action i have seen in a couple years. Today i finally saw a shooter cruising at 10:45 but never got close enough for a shot. I had to call it quits after noon because my treestand had me sea sick...man it was windy! Figures it just started to get good for me and vacation is over. I hunt north central ohio. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 544daniel

Ohio needs a squirrel bounty program. 
hopefully a deer will move soon.


----------



## SECRETARIAT

544daniel said:


> Ohio needs a squirrel bounty program.
> hopefully a deer will move soon.


10 cents a squirrel i would quit my job cause i would be rich!!


----------



## rookez490

Okay I'm in stand right now an I look up and see what I think is a doe. So I put my phone away an here comes a nice 31/2 year old buck prolly 140-160 not expert on tht.. Had bow pulled up 40 yds but a lil to much shoulder so I figured he would come closer!! We'll he didn't and I tried everything to get him back my way!! He had his nose on ground seeking.. Jackson county .. 447 60 degrees


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in the stand now.....but this morning had a small buck chasing a doe under my stand all of a sudden he stopped and started chasing another doe that came from outta no where....that was all the action I seen.


Tim


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

*2012 Ohio Buck*

I went to my favorite ladder stand Friday Morning November 9th. I had action right as I was walking in. This stand is in the middle of my woods so I left early so I could walk slow and as quiet as possible. I had my Tinks 69 drag rag and worked my way to my stand. Right before I made it to my stand I heard grunting and really hard sniffing. I quickly dropped my tinks scent hangers and climbed up my ladder. I had deer right behind me but it was still so dark I could never tell what they were. Finally the morning had action but it was slow. I would see a lone doe here and there every 40-45 minutes. It was coming on 9 and I was thinking about getting down adn making a move to another stand opposite side of the woods. Luckily I had a doe walking down the trail at 9:00! I watched as she walked through all alone and decided I was going to shoot her since I hadn't seen anything behind her. She walked through without ever giving me a shot. 10 minutes after she walked through I heard crashing through the woods. Here came a doe on a sprint and then I heard it...the low grunt. I had my bow in hand and was waiting. I finally caught a glimpse of the buck and he was about 80 yards away coming straight to the doe who was feeding at 25 yards. He ended up walking down a trail and I had an opening at 30 yards. He stopped at 35 and just waited. I had the wind in my face and they had no clue I was there but for some reason he would not keep walking the trail. He turned and started walking towards the doe. She was feeding behind a thicket and although she was within 25 yards I had zero shot chances. After about 15 minutes of the buck standing there with the doe he decided to start walking away opposite of me. All I could see was the back of his head walking away. I grabbed my flextones grunt tube and grunted once. He stopped dead in his tracks. I grunted again. He looked right back in my direction. I grunted a third time. He immediatley turned around and came walking back to the doe except this time he was a little to the right of her. He ended up walking broadside at 20 yards and I smoked him right through the heart. He took off 20 yards and stopped. Looked left..looked right and then started to buckle and fell right there in front of my stand. It was awesome. My best buck ever! He is a main-frame 10 point with split brows and a few kicker points. Overall he has 15 scorable points one being an inch kicker off the back off his split brow. We gross scored his main-frame 10 at 133!.....One side note..He is correctly tagged I just put it inside of my Protective Sleeve to Keep it dry. It had to hang/lay on the cold floor a few days before I brought him home!!!


----------



## DirtySouthFL




----------



## glassguy2511

This morning the action was hot from daylight till 9am. Although I didnt see as many does as I have the previous few mornings, mature bucks were on their feet and ambitious to find a hot doe.

Right at daylight I could hear thrashing and grunting in a thicket to my east and behind me and within 5 minutes I had a great 8 pt come by me at 25 yards. He is a young deer and got a pass since he will be a stud next year if he makes it. All morning I had bucks cruising by me. At one point I had another shooter come out of a thicket and fly by me almost on a dead run and grunting every breath. There were no does (at least that I had seen) in that area when he came through and he must have ran 200 yards in the woods on a dead run toward something. Maybe he winded a hot doe. Not much action past 9-10am with this heat. Bucks are moving early, but they are chasing so hard at night they arent moving much during the heat of the day.

I think the does are just now starting to get hot here in SE Ohio. With the temps dropping back down Tuesday and a new moon, Tuesday and Wednesday should be dynamite. I think they will be the peak of the rut before bucks get locked down here in SE Ohio.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Ur wasting ur money on tinks! Just my opinion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhntr16

Action really picked up for me this morning finally had a buck Chase a doe saw four bucks and a does had a nice 140" ten


----------



## Bretz56

Rattle'em'up, that buck looks OLD!! Good job! DirtysouthFl, what's the story on those 2 nice bucks?


----------



## z7master167

DirtySouthFL said:


> View attachment 1518162


Congrats whereabouts were u huntn


----------



## Bretz56

He was in Coshocton Co. from his earlier post


----------



## BushTailButcher

I must have the worst luck. I got scunked today. I can't believe it. After seeing deer all day yesterday. I even hunted in the same place. I don't understand, I saw bucks and does, bucks chasing does, and two spikes. I don't know what has happened, but I don't like it. Hopefully I can get some action tomorrow.


----------



## hollister851

BushTailButcher said:


> I must have the worst luck. I got scunked today. I can't believe it. After seeing deer all day yesterday. I even hunted in the same place. I don't understand, I saw bucks and does, bucks chasing does, and two spikes. I don't know what has happened, but I don't like it. Hopefully I can get some action tomorrow.


I'm hunting pike co. ohio too, mid week down there should be really good. It's been rough for us too but it can all change in a minute


----------



## WEEGEE

boys tue. looking good this week!


----------



## SECRETARIAT

DirtySouthFL said:


> View attachment 1518162


Congrats and when the hell them farmers gonna cut te corn there!!!


----------



## Noveske86

Slow yesterday had small buck come in this morning at daylight. Hunted adams county. Wish I had more time to stay

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EASY1

Spent a week in pike county not much action, didn't see many deer but did see a few. I killed this guy Friday around 10:30.









Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lennyzrx

EASY1 said:


> Spent a week in pike county not much action, didn't see many deer but did see a few. I killed this guy Friday around 10:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


nice buck!

farmer sent me an email this evening 8:30 pm. young gal just hit a big buck, her car's all busted up at his property. He did a quick look, no Buck to be found. gal is shook up wait'n for her dad at his place.

hate to loose a nice buck that way! at least the young lady is o.k.


----------



## harvel_33

I'm taking off work to hunt tuesday-sunday in Guernsey Co, did I miss the rut totally there or do you think I will still get in on some action?


----------



## Lostleader

over 20 deer car collisions this weekend in Darke County alone ...5 since dark. Seeking is defiantly happening. To bad after dark!

DC 33


----------



## 2X_LUNG

harvel_33 said:


> I'm taking off work to hunt tuesday-sunday in Guernsey Co, did I miss the rut totally there or do you think I will still get in on some action?


You're going to be just fine!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creekchub

personally i think we are having a trickle rut this yr. been seeing rut activity for over a week now! some day better than others. I took a nice 150" 10 point on Friday, he committed to a hot Estrus Doe in heat bleat can call. took a drive Saturday morning and seen 3 bucks with chasing 1 doe in a bedding thicket! My guess is it may be close to lock-down now!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Anyone else in the tree this morning hoping to smoke one before the rain? Good luck all.


----------



## ohiobullseye

Unfortunately I have to go back to work today. I will be out in the evenings if I can though. Good luck everyone.


----------



## BowHunting21

Im in the stand...hopefully the rain holds off for as long as pssible...no action as of yet its pretty windy here..Carroll County


----------



## matt6506

I'm in the tree now had 3 doe come thru at daylight no bucks so far come on cold front feels like Turkey season out here this morning

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

It's raining here in west central Ohio. Just hold on, it's enroute you way, trust me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredneck61088

Breezy and nothing yet.... its been kinda slow in my spots in trumbull county

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 544daniel

Just had 1 doe with 2 fawns walking along a creek bottom. 
Nothing trailing. Delroy,Ohio


----------



## matt6506

Just had a small fork horn roll through acted like he needed to be somewhere. Slow rut so far, in noble county by the way 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BowHunting21

Had small 6 pt walk 12 yds from me following my bleat can. He starting walking up hill and i bleated again he turned right back to me


----------



## rookez490

Ohio, My guess it that you will see the best of the rut This week Starting tuesday. Cold front coming in. Every year in Youth season i see them going crazy trying to finish all the does up. Last year i seen A hot doe with three bucks chasing her a 12,8,6 the 12 was dominant... SO for southern ohio this is gonna be the week. I will be a tree hugger for the next week....


----------



## irishhacker

Had 8 does come in to my stand yesterday morning.. (2 groups of 4)
No bucks.
I smoked one of the does in the second group.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Slow slow slow in Muskingum county.


----------



## matt6506

rookez490 said:


> Ohio, My guess it that you will see the best of the rut This week Starting tuesday. Cold front coming in. Every year in Youth season i see them going crazy trying to finish all the does up. Last year i seen A hot doe with three bucks chasing her a 12,8,6 the 12 was dominant... SO for southern ohio this is gonna be the week. I will be a tree hugger for the next week....


I'm right with ya will be in the tree everyday until next Monday when I have to go back to work 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLan

Interesting commute this morning. There must have been something up last night: I saw two dead does along routes that I took yesterday.


----------



## helix33

rookez490 said:


> Ohio, My guess it that you will see the best of the rut This week Starting tuesday. Cold front coming in. Every year in Youth season i see them going crazy trying to finish all the does up. Last year i seen A hot doe with three bucks chasing her a 12,8,6 the 12 was dominant... SO for southern ohio this is gonna be the week. I will be a tree hugger for the next week....


I have to agree. I think this week and next the bucks will start the trolling phase. I think the big boys are and have been locked down for a while now. Once the number of hot does decreases they'll start to troll searching for any remaining hot does. With the weather cooling down, the moon phase were in and the amount of hot does decreassing, I expect this week and next to be very good for daytime movement.


----------



## spiker12

*ohio rut*

Day 5 of 7 of public land hunt after shooting my buck I decide to do little meat hunting this morning look what bedded 8 yards behind me nice 7
View attachment 1518675


----------



## helix33

spiker12 said:


> Day 5 of 7 of public land hunt after shooting my buck I decide to do little meat hunting this morning look what bedded 8 yards behind me nice 7
> View attachment 1518675


Where at, what public land?


----------



## nitro943

Dead yesterday in Hocking. Tuesday and Wednesday going to stick his ass.


----------



## spiker12

WNF about 50 mi. East of you


----------



## preyquester

dead yesterday in knox co. rain today in crowford.


----------



## cgs1967

I finally scored this year. It has been dead until yesterday when this guy was chasing a doe in Guernsey County. I smoked him at 32 yards as he trotted after a doe. He is an 8 point and at the taxidermist. He is my biggest buck to date and came out at 4:30pm yesterday.


----------



## nstrut

helix33 said:


> I have to agree. I think this week and next the bucks will start the trolling phase. I think the big boys are and have been locked down for a while now.
> Once the number of hot does decreases they'll start to troll searching for any remaining hot does.
> *With the weather cooling down, the moon phase were in and the amount of hot does decreassing, I expect this week and next to be very good for daytime movement.*


That right there says it all. I agree with you 100%.

Post of the day!


----------



## nstrut

Lostleader said:


> over 20 deer car collisions this weekend in Darke County alone ...5 since dark. Seeking is defiantly happening. To bad after dark!
> 
> DC 33


This is good information. Where do you find up to date statistics like that?


----------



## mathews_rage

stud of an 8 cgs1967. He would make any wall look great


----------



## helix33

cgs1967 said:


> I finally scored this year. It has been dead until yesterday when this guy was chasing a doe in Guernsey County. I smoked him at 32 yards as he trotted after a doe. He is an 8 point and at the taxidermist. He is my biggest buck to date and came out at 4:30pm yesterday.
> View attachment 1518753


Nice

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tdmyers1966

Friday Nov. 9th, got this 11 point at 5:10 pm


----------



## stonefly71

Was out this morn on Public land. Had a Buck about 75 yds. From me on top of a hill tearing up some trees.Tried to rattle him in and grunted to him to no avail.Then it started to pour rain so I packed it in for the day @ 10am. Hope to make it back out this week but won't be able to get into stand till after 9 am due to taking girl to pre school and can't sit all day only till about 1:30.Joys of being a single parent and raising 2 kids alone.


----------



## hdrking2003

tdmyers1966 said:


> View attachment 1518890
> View attachment 1518891
> Friday Nov. 9th, got this 11 point at 5:10 pm


Holy cow, right through the neck! Bet he didnt go far, congrats!


----------



## E72

South Fairfield. Hunkered down in a blind. Wind starting to lay down some .Temps are dropping and If the rain slows soon , things could get interesting .


----------



## tdmyers1966

Thanks hdrking2003, he dropped right on the spot, best kind of tracking, lol........good luck to you all


----------



## Burrbow

Posted this in another thread but I thought I'd post it on here. Shot this one yesterday. He was 100 yards over in another field gruntin and scraping at 6 AM. At 6:45 I grunted once and he came running straight to my stand. I shot him as soon as he stopped 20 yards in front of me.


----------



## tdmyers1966

congrats burrbow, same with the one I shot friday, was about 150 yards across open field, grunted about three times, he walked right into my stand, 20 yards, 11 point.....


----------



## helix33

Burrbow said:


> Posted this in another thread but I thought I'd post it on here. Shot this one yesterday. He was 100 yards over in another field gruntin and scraping at 6 AM. At 6:45 I grunted once and he came running straight to my stand. I shot him as soon as he stopped 20 yards in front of me.
> View attachment 1519042


Sweet, nice buck congrats!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tazzpilot

Neighbor had a nice buck hanging in his back yard today. He earned it in this weather!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

Saw a 140 10 pointer and a 125-130 8 point today before 9 am. Nothing after the winds picked up.


----------



## Buckbadger

Got this 10 yesterday just over the PA line in Ohio at 9:50 am following a medium size doe. I say medium as in not mature, as all the mature does I've been seeing are back with little ones and tarsals are cleaned and appeared to have been breed?

Shot him going away, and can't believe he went well over 150 yards, with the head through his heart, cut the heart out with the shaft busted and still in it.


----------



## unklechris

Great deer!


----------



## mathews_rage

I have yet to see the road kills in my area that's shows they are really on the move. I assume it will be this week or maybe the breeding season kicked off early.


----------



## mathews_rage

Good buck


----------



## Buckbadger

mathews_rage said:


> I have yet to see the road kills in my area that's shows they are really on the move. I assume it will be this week or maybe the breeding season kicked off early.


Still more breeding, but do believe the first round of mature does are already breed from what I've been seeing. Was seeing many yearlings by themselves early, and now seeing them with mature does, that show no sign of coming in as the tarsals are cleaned. To me it seems like the hot ones are thinning out, but by the end of month others should cycle then with more rut action?


----------



## helix33

Buckbadger said:


> Got this 10 yesterday just over the PA line in Ohio at 9:50 am following a medium size doe. I say medium as in not mature, as all the mature does I've been seeing are back with little ones and tarsals are cleaned and appeared to have been breed?
> 
> Shot him going away, and can't believe he went well over 150 yards, with the head through his heart, cut the heart out with the shaft busted and still in it.


Nice buck!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cgs1967

Buckbadger-Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## 544daniel

Walked up on a large buck tending a small doe all day. Also a nice buck with a small doe at 5:00
Mature does are back with fawns. 
Carrollton , ohio


----------



## Mao

I killed this buck Friday afternoon. He was running does hard and they happened to squirt right by me.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

After reading these posts, and thinking of all my time on stand last week in Muskingum Co. and looking at all the trail cam photos for the week. Sunday the 4th was the most mature doe sightings till Sat the 10th for me, most of the week was young deer in the field or 1.5-3.5 year olds cruising. Each mature 4.5 and older had a big mature doe with them, with the exception of the 180 class typical 10. He was seeking. I'm trying to decide to head back up Thanksgiving weekend or to head up for the last 3 days of gun with my TC.


----------



## dtcole

mathews_rage said:


> I have yet to see the road kills in my area that's shows they are really on the move. I assume it will be this week or maybe the breeding season kicked off early.


I been saying it was early. In Richland County I had been seeing action for 3 weeks chasing all over. Really good the whole week when the Hurricane stuff came thru when most ppl were not hunting. That week had the most action but nobody was in the woods. I think its been in lockdown. Seen all kinds of does in herds in the fields on way home tonight in last hour of daylight which I have not been seeing for awhile. That tells me does are getting back to normal. It would seem to me peak breeding is over, all signs here point to it.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Mao said:


> I killed this buck Friday afternoon. He was running does hard and they happened to squirt right by me.
> 
> View attachment 1519328
> View attachment 1519329


Beautiful buck, congrats


----------



## dtcole

544daniel said:


> Walked up on a large buck tending a small doe all day. Also a nice buck with a small doe at 5:00
> Mature does are back with fawns.
> Carrollton , ohio


Yep. They are ! I seen that all over tonight.


----------



## Buckbadger

dtcole said:


> I been saying it was early. In Richland County I had been seeing action for 3 weeks chasing all over. Really good the whole week when the Hurricane stuff came thru when most ppl were not hunting. That week had the most action but nobody was in the woods. I think its been in lockdown. Seen all kinds of does in herds in the fields on way home tonight in last hour of daylight which I have not been seeing for awhile. That tells me does are getting back to normal. It would seem to me peak breeding is over, all signs here point to it.


I agree it started early, like you said, saw really good activity Oct. 26th and at that point I wanted to hunt hard, but the Hurricane messed that up. And I'm guessing it was good activity then too, but most others as I did sat out and didn't hunt. I believe a lot happened early and went unoticed by many, because most look forward to the traditional mid Nov. activity? But everytime someone gets on here and speaks of an early than normal rut, 90% respond " You're crazy it happens the same time every year"


----------



## timothyroland

How's the hunting around Clinton cnty? Me and my brother are heading there Wensday morning and hunting thru Sunday.


----------



## helix33

Mao said:


> I killed this buck Friday afternoon. He was running does hard and they happened to squirt right by me.
> 
> View attachment 1519328
> View attachment 1519329


Awesome buck!


----------



## dirt_diver

Tonight was the best night I've had for a while. I managed to get out of work a little early and hit the stand at about 5. I know it's not much time, but you can't kill one from the couch... Anyway, I had 2 does (a mature doe and a yearling probably, she was small) run out of the woods 40 yds from my stand into a cut bean field, then run back into the treelike only to come back out in the same spot and cross over into another field east of me. Closest action I've had for a while. No shots though, they were either running or behind limbs. I had to go pick up my wife and daughter at my parents tonight and driving down the country road to their house, I saw a nice 120 class getting ready to cross the road. I spooked him right back into the woods, and my brother who was a few minutes behind me almost creamed him in his truck... So my hope have improved significantly for some good action this week. Central Preble (Eaton/Camden).


----------



## helix33

helix33 said:


> Charles Alsheimer from Deer and Deer hunting magazine recently put out his annual rut prediction for the 2012 season based on moon phases and he's predicting the 10 best days this year should be from October 31 to November 9 in the North. This is just an FYI and that's all.


Lol, didn't you see this on page 3 of this thread?


----------



## helix33

This plays right into my earlier post today concerning this week and the trolling phase. This week should be good with moon phase, weather and the hot does diminishing causing the mature bucks to search on a mission for the last hot does. Get out this week!


----------



## dtcole

Buckbadger said:


> I agree it started early, like you said, saw really good activity Oct. 26th and at that point I wanted to hunt hard, but the Hurricane messed that up. And I'm guessing it was good activity then too, but most others as I did sat out and didn't hunt. I believe a lot happened early and went unoticed by many, because most look forward to the traditional mid Nov. activity? But everytime someone gets on here and speaks of an early than normal rut, 90% respond " You're crazy it happens the same time every year"


Some on here think the rut really hasn't started. I hate to say it but its nearly over. Doesn't mean you wont see some rut activity or get a big buck still in rut. However its all but over none the less.


----------



## brownback

hollister851 said:


> I'm hunting pike co. ohio too, mid week down there should be really good. It's been rough for us too but it can all change in a minute


He where you at in Piketon? I hunted there 4 days last week and the action didn't start until thursday. Passed several decent bucks and was waiting for the opportunity at one I seen trailing an 8 chasing a doe. I believe this week is the week in that part of Ohio IMHO.


----------



## brownback

dtcole said:


> Some on here think the rut really hasn't started. I hate to say it but its nearly over. Doesn't mean you wont see some rut activity or get a big buck still in rut. However its all but over none the less.


May be true in whatever part of Ohio you are in. Not necessarily other parts. I have been on the Piketon area along with some friends for over 2 weeks and the action didn't start until last Thursday.


----------



## BassinBowhunter

Central Ohio, saw a mature 150" 8 pt locked up with a doe yesterday. He wouldn't leave her side for anything.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Right after i posted no deer, seen a 6 trail a doe, and another decent one chase a doe into the thicket, watched her bed and he disappeared.... new borderline shooter on cam at night, should be a sweet morn tmrw!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathews_rage

Well us southern guys will have at least a week of good hunting left like most are saying. Dtcole is northern OH so up there the rut is wrapping up, like it will be next week for us down here. I still think the action did start earlier this year than the past few so I'm prepared to not be as hot as the past. This could be a great situation for us hunters since there could be less does in heat, which might make the bucks have to search a little extra. I do disagree with dtcole, the peak breeding has just starting so expect mid-day searching to happen soon. Good luck all, Im still going to go at it hard for another two weeks.


----------



## highlandcounty

highland county....first day in the woods this year, newborn baby been keeping me busy lol... walking in at 3 i seen a couple does in a open field..2 they were separate and both by themselves....Put my stand on the same tree where i killed my 160 at last year, with some really nice rubs in the area one large cedar looked like it had been worked over recently with a lot of shavings laying around the base, and a rut in the area was washed out by the rain so hoping a bruiser will be by to freshen it up in the morning. Had one walk up 40 yards from me and blow as i was stepping into my climber..couldnt really tell size just that it had horns....had 2 come flying by 100 yards away about 4:00 like something had scared them. Seen one in a open field 400 yards away chasing a doe around, and seen several does enter into the neighbors field adjoining my woods. They would come 60 yards off the woods feed and then act nervous and head back to the woods only to return 20 minutes later. Did this 3 or 4 times. Not sure what it was if there was something spooking them or if maybe there was a buck out in the field that they didnt want anything to do with, because i can't see most of field. Coming out I seen a large bodied deer jetting through the picked bean field, believe i probably spooked it and only caught glimpses so couldnt tell what it was. Anyways going to hit it hard for the next week so hopefully im not to late down here. I heard there was a 208 incher found along rocky fork creek in highland that died from some disease from drinking stagnant water. Anyone else hear about this?


----------



## helix33

highlandcounty said:


> highland county....first day in the woods this year, newborn baby been keeping me busy lol... walking in at 3 i seen a couple does in a open field..2 they were separate and both by themselves....Put my stand on the same tree where i killed my 160 at last year, with some really nice rubs in the area one large cedar looked like it had been worked over recently with a lot of shavings laying around the base, and a rut in the area was washed out by the rain so hoping a bruiser will be by to freshen it up in the morning. Had one walk up 40 yards from me and blow as i was stepping into my climber..couldnt really tell size just that it had horns....had 2 come flying by 100 yards away about 4:00 like something had scared them. Seen one in a open field 400 yards away chasing a doe around, and seen several does enter into the neighbors field adjoining my woods. They would come 60 yards off the woods feed and then act nervous and head back to the woods only to return 20 minutes later. Did this 3 or 4 times. Not sure what it was if there was something spooking them or if maybe there was a buck out in the field that they didnt want anything to do with, because i can't see most of field. Coming out I seen a large bodied deer jetting through the picked bean field, believe i probably spooked it and only caught glimpses so couldnt tell what it was. Anyways going to hit it hard for the next week so hopefully im not to late down here. I heard there was a 208 incher found along rocky fork creek in highland that died from some disease from drinking stagnant water. Anyone else hear about this?


Your talking about blue tongue disease and it's caused by Nat bites. During drought years it's more prevalent and I did hear that there were some deer found in Ross county close to Ross lake that had died from it over the summer, but haven't heard about that particular buck but I believe it.


----------



## shedhunter*

Saw a 130 inch 10 pushing a couple does at first light,then he made a couple rubs.Washington County


----------



## helix33

One thing to keep in mind is the rut is like a marathon and not a sprint.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Saw a nice 10 with a 4 inch drop tine cruising at 7:10. No does in sight. Unfortunately closest he got was 50 yards. Muskingum County.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Same as yesterday thus far, nothing yet in my little corner of trumbull county.... it broke loose at 9am yesterday tho

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AmishArcher

i guess is saw a bunch of cruising earlier, but i'm tagged out and out of the woods til gun season because of other stuff and probably won't see much of the chasing phase.


----------



## flyin2jz

Nothing moving south of Dayton. I don't get it.


----------



## nelliott

Buckbadger said:


> I agree it started early, like you said, saw really good activity Oct. 26th and at that point I wanted to hunt hard, but the Hurricane messed that up. And I'm guessing it was good activity then too, but most others as I did sat out and didn't hunt. I believe a lot happened early and went unoticed by many, because most look forward to the traditional mid Nov. activity? But everytime someone gets on here and speaks of an early than normal rut, 90% respond " You're crazy it happens the same time every year"


Agree 100% I started my vacation on Oct. 29th the same day the hurricane started. I figured I'm on vacation so I'm hunting. I had the best deer hunting those first three days during the storm and since then only one day have I seen any chasing. There have been about 4 days in this time span that I haven't been able to hunt at all but it's been a day here or there not a big block. I don't go back to work till Monday but from what I have seen or lack of, peak breading is over or close to it. There was a two to three day stretch where I seen little ones kicked loose and as of Friday they where back together. I'm still not seeing the mature bucks like I usually do so hopefully with the older does bred the mature bucks will come out into the fields to scent check these younger does I have running around. This is in Seneca Co. I never hunt the moon phase so to speak but this year the 2nd full moon of the fall equinox fell on Oct. 29th. I think the week before this would have been excellent pre-rut hunting and around this time the first does came into heat. I think next year I'm going to try my vacation around this and see what happens.


----------



## peeker

Saw a big 8 dogging a doe and a nice 10 cruising this morning. Several doe a well. Good morning so far in Perry county just south of Muskingum line.


----------



## hollister851

I'm not sure what stage of the rut were in, but one thing is for sure, the posts on here since about Thursday or Friday have shown that things are picking up and even with that warm weekend we had. It's still only November 13th!!


----------



## hollister851

brownback said:


> He where you at in Piketon? I hunted there 4 days last week and the action didn't start until thursday. Passed several decent bucks and was waiting for the opportunity at one I seen trailing an 8 chasing a doe. I believe this week is the week in that part of Ohio IMHO.


I hunt I believe in beaver, ohio ... At least that's what my weather app says. A couple miles east of that plant. Where in pike are you?


----------



## wasp

I didn't hunt last evening but I could see some fields from my house and watched a 1 1/2 year old buck pestering some does that were out feeding.


----------



## Dillzer

So far a 6 and a spike chasing a doe. Seen two button bucks sparring this morning also... Pretty entertaining morning in Morgan county.


----------



## hdrking2003

hollister851 said:


> I'm not sure what stage of the rut were in, but one thing is for sure, the posts on here since about Thursday or Friday have shown that things are picking up and even with that warm weekend we had. It's still only November 13th!!


I agree 100%! In SE Knox Co I just started seeing hard chasing this past weekend, and it was just the smaller guys yet. This is gonna be a loooooong week for me, can't make it out till Saturday. I think some real big boys will drop this week!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

anyone still doing all day hunts? What time is everyone heading out in the afternoon?


----------



## mathews_rage

I saw a 3.5 yr old cruising this morning.


----------



## BFoot130

Seen 3 small bucks this morning all being chased by yard dogs. Not a good morning. Vinton county


----------



## highlandcounty

seen a group of 3 does out in a field by there self feeding no pressure and seen one deer alone in distance at first light but i couldnt see it. Last year during the rut i seen 6-8-10 bucks every day, so i dont really know


----------



## Dillzer

Just saw a 125" 8 pt cruising.


----------



## nstrut

I hunt nearly every day before work. I've just seen small bucks cruising and hardly any does. Things have been slow.

This morning was a beautiful morning. Cold, calm, and a beautiful sunrise. Just LOVE being out there.

However, I got skunked this morning with zero deer sightings. I did see a Pope & Young woodpecker.


----------



## shedhunter*

Well after the action at first light it was pretty dead after that,Saw an 8 point make a scrape and a 4 point cruising.


----------



## 544daniel

All day hunts here. Last couple days anyway. 
I have to go back to work tomorrow thru Sat. Maybe I can hunt thurs and fri nigh


----------



## rackhunt

Anyone hunting scioto county in Shawnee state forest? Im headed there this Fri. through Tues. Hoping the rut isn't plum over. Been to Ohio 3 years in a row with no success. Hoping for better results this year.


----------



## mathews_rage

Brought the lunch out and got settled in at 12:30 for the rest of the day. On the way in I jumped a 2.5 yr old 8 that was bedded with 3 does and a fawn.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Got in at 1 and it's a perfect day. So quiet I think the deer could hear the can from 100+ yards. Feels good out here.


----------



## richstang75

exact same thing happend to me on sunday at same time except 3 does were with this 140" 8. ive seen him 4 times but have not been able to get a shot off. good luck, im in nw ohio paulding co. and its been slow but i think its about to take off real soon. yesterday saw 2 different bucks cruising at 830 am and about 330 pm. shouldnt be much longer.


----------



## dtcole

How bout this on the Rut? No matter when it peaks we can all agree that the month of November is the best time to hunt Whitetail Deer bc the rut is happening and you need to be out that month as much as possible to eliminate all the guesswork. That pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## richstang75

yea it is, just saying its later in my area this year than it was last year


----------



## helix33

dtcole said:


> How bout this on the Rut? No matter when it peaks we can all agree that the month of November is the best time to hunt Whitetail Deer bc the rut is happening and you need to be out that month as much as possible to eliminate all the guesswork. That pretty much sums it all up.


I agree. Things can settle down and you start thinking it's over or hasn't even started yet and all it takes is 1 hot doe and all heck breaks loose. The main thing is be safe and have a good time. That's what it's all about enjoying yourself. Good hunting everyone!


----------



## dtcole

richstang75 said:


> yea it is, just saying its later in my area this year than it was last year


Richstang75 that was in no way directed towards your comment it was just a general reply. Ohio weather is so jacked up anymore you just never know these days. It used to be alot more predictable. But good luck to ya man. I already put my dude down.


----------



## BrentW

I agree that rut happened earlier. I seen the biggest bucks on camera October 26th to October 31st. 
I seen giants in 30th and 31st. 
Lock down was around the november 3rd. That's what we saw in Adams county


----------



## Timinator

Saw 2 does going away at 150 yards today in Western Montgomery County at 11am. They weren't being chased or followed.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

crazylouie said:


> anyone still doing all day hunts? What time is everyone heading out in the afternoon?[/QU
> 
> I took the morning off to do some things around my GF's house although she didnt want me doing any honey do's all of November. Back to your question. I am leaving for the tree at 1430, most of the movement I am seeing in the evenings is between 1600 and dark.


----------



## richstang75

again i am just saying it hasnt happend here yet. i hunted about 80 hours in october and didnt miss it here in paulding co. i hunted all day every day last week on vacation and it hasnt happend yet here in my neck of the woods. good luck boys


----------



## richstang75

hey no problem. im horn huntin this year i can fill the freezer with does in january.


----------



## mathews_rage

I agree with helix on the marathon vs. sprint. You have to condition and prepare yourself to last the entire rut. Not just hunt 3-5 days one week and feel like you know what happened all week. It's always about the hours logged that increases the chances. We still got breeding going on. Plus with the early gun season this year the rut may just be winding down on the opener.


----------



## BLan

mathews_rage said:


> I agree with helix on the marathon vs. sprint. You have to condition and prepare yourself to last the entire rut. Not just hunt 3-5 days one week and feel like you know what happened all week. It's always about the hours logged that increases the chances. We still got breeding going on. Plus with the early gun season this year the rut may just be winding down on the opener.


And don't forget Youth Hunting this weekend.


----------



## Outback Man

BLan said:


> And don't forget Youth Hunting this weekend.


Good call...would have forgot about wearing orange on Sun. Thanks.


----------



## lennyzrx

Outback Man said:


> Good call...would have forgot about wearing orange on Sun. Thanks.


yep. the little folk's will be hunt'n. Good luck to them.

I may blow off work tomorrow, for sure this friday to hunt all day. I'll take the weekend off, lay around and watch OSU game.


----------



## kkisling1

Highland Co. This morn seen 2 small bucks chasing and cruising. Going to leave work early tomorrow and try to get it done


----------



## mathews_rage

A 110" 8 just came through. He hit some licking branches and worked some scrapes.


----------



## brownback

Hahaha.....I hunt Beaver as well Small world ahh!!! Do you hunt the Meade land?


----------



## Tim/OH

Yesterday morning had a small 10pt come right under my stand..obviously he was cruising for does..left the stand around 8:15 because it started pouring down rain, this morning didnt see anything.

Ive hunted everyday this November, logged in a lot of hrs so far but Im not giving up still will be out there ...havent seen one shooter yet while in the stand but had one on cam last week...at the end of the day its still november....keep at it you never know when a shooter will step out especially in my neck of the woods....cant wait for tomorrow morning.

I even had the decoy out this morning lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Here's ”Harry the Buck” lol



Tim


----------



## highlandcounty

seen a doe in open field by her self on way in and jumped another by my stand. Had a nice 160+ ten come through at about 80 yards, never paid any attention to the rut or the can. Later seen a 140 8 out in the open field heading towards a group of 4 does, I decided to put some meat in the freezer and shot a nice size doe a little later, so i decided to come out early. Seen 5 more does on the other corner of the property on the way out... When i went back to get her i seen a lone doe and then a smaller 8 off the corner of the woods i was hunting


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Hunted the last 3 days and seEn a few bucks cruising and a couple chasing but still kinda slow ere in Monroe and Belmont county....gonna try again tommorrow


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Hunted one of my stands for the first time this year. Trails all around it but I got shut out. Didn't see a thing. Haven't gun hunted in years but I'm losing confidence and plan to sight in the muzzleloader this sat.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Tim/OH said:


> Here's ”Harry the Buck”
> l like the use of the buck but you should have him facing you quartering too you. If the big boy shows up and only comes in to fight off Harry you might only have the one chance at a quartering too you shot....Not very good odds. Just an idea. If you have your decoy quartering too you then the big boy must come down and around and give you a quartering away shot. Goodluck!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hit the tree at 1500 today and started seeing deer at 1607. Had a 7 pt I have seen almost every day pop out and cruise through at 25 yards. 5 minutes later a doe busted out of a weed field at about 80 yards and headed away from me on a dead run. It was quiet until 1706 when a spike came out 20 yards away, fed for about 5 minutes and went back the way he came. 1714 a large doe came in and fed at 50 yards. Suddenly she perked her ears and started looking past the stand into the weeds. Slowly turning my head I saw the weeds moving and out came an 8 point I have been seeing for 6 days. He came straight across the open field and stood in front of me at 30 yards. The doe fed in front of me at 10 yards and the buck didnt make a move towards her although when she moved to him he lowered his head, grunted and chased her for a bit. The moved off up the hill into a stand of pines for their evening date. I am taking the grandsons gun hunting (1 on Saturday, 1 on Sunday) for their first hunt and am saving these bucks for them. I have had many opportunities to kill both deer and have seen 8 different bucks out of the same tree. 

Back at it early in the morning.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Hit the tree at 1500 today and started seeing deer at 1607. Had a 7 pt I have seen almost every day pop out and cruise through at 25 yards. 5 minutes later a doe busted out of a weed field at about 80 yards and headed away from me on a dead run. It was quiet until 1706 when a spike came out 20 yards away, fed for about 5 minutes and went back the way he came. 1714 a large doe came in and fed at 50 yards. Suddenly she perked her ears and started looking past the stand into the weeds. Slowly turning my head I saw the weeds moving and out came an 8 point I have been seeing for 6 days. He came straight across the open field and stood in front of me at 30 yards. The doe fed in front of me at 10 yards and the buck didnt make a move towards her although when she moved to him he lowered his head, grunted and chased her for a bit. The moved off up the hill into a stand of pines for their evening date. I am taking the grandsons gun hunting (1 on Saturday, 1 on Sunday) for their first hunt and am saving these bucks for them. I have had many opportunities to kill both deer and have seen 8 different bucks out of the same tree.
> 
> Back at it early in the morning.


Good Luck to you and your grandson's


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Carolina_Outlaw said:


> Good Luck to you and your grandson's


Thank you!


----------



## medicsnoke

My cameras have been dead with no mature bucks for 3 days, scrapes cold, seeing lots of fawns. I think for the majority, we are in lockdown. Should break up in a day or two and then you'll see heavy rut action again. I've always seen good chase activity around the 16th but always some rut action till Thanksgiving. Just keep at it guys.


----------



## fmf979

I hope your right about the 16th...Thats the first day I can be in a stand after being on vacation last week to hunt. I cant complain tho I had alot of action last week. I saw bucks working scrapes and chasing had them close even missed one. I also hope the youth gun season gets them running saturday.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Heard a buck chasing a doe tonight down in a very steep ravine. He had a very very deep grunt. Got me all pumped up but never got a look at them. Keep spirits high guys big boys are still moving some. Only takes a second for your season to turn a 180.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Sorry forgot to say... Muskingum County.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Three does and 4 yearlings tonight. Not a buck in sight. Been like this since last Thursday at this farm. Most action I saw here was Nov 1-5. I keep my hopes up that it will break open again. No response on doe can or grunt for 2 yrs in a row. I see the big ones but they got my number!


----------



## mathews_rage

medicsnoke said:


> My cameras have been dead with no mature bucks for 3 days, scrapes cold, seeing lots of fawns. I think for the majority, we are in lockdown. Should break up in a day or two and then you'll see heavy rut action again. I've always seen good chase activity around the 16th but always some rut action till Thanksgiving. Just keep at it guys.


x2, This is probably spot on what is occurring since it seems kinda calm this evening with one buck sighting. I agree 16th is a great day for me too and will make it easier to wake up this week knowing it could kick back in any day now.


----------



## flyin2jz

Nothin east of Dayton. I mean nothing. Same stupid little bucks coming to my corn pile. They look up at me every time knowing I'm there. I can move, wave u name it and they don't care. It's kinda funny. Funny thing is no does just small bucks. I was looking thru last years pics and have mature bucks on them up to the 20th.


----------



## dtcole

BrentW said:


> I agree that rut happened earlier. I seen the biggest bucks on camera October 26th to October 31st.
> I seen giants in 30th and 31st.
> Lock down was around the november 3rd. That's what we saw in Adams county


Same here in Richland County


----------



## nelliott

All this action in Seneca co today is wearing m out!!! Bob Evans anyone???

sent via smoke signal


----------



## helix33

Last night in Ross county I saw 8 does a spike and 2 basket rack bucks. The does were standing out in a weed field and kept just looking around like they were prepared for an ambush lol. I suspect they've been harrassed so much that they are on gurad. The small bucks were cruising the same CRP field and another thicket looking for love. I almost filled my doe tag at just before last light but the doe I was thinking about shooting kept looking back so I decided to wait in hopes a big boy would appear out of the brush. Lol, I should have shot the doe. Overall though a great afternoon and evening in the stand which is better than being at work reguardless of the outcome.


----------



## hollister851

brownback said:


> Hahaha.....I hunt Beaver as well Small world ahh!!! Do you hunt the Meade land?


Yeah , except they are about to cut a lot of the hardwoods out anytime now


----------



## flyin2jz

Nothing this morning again south of Dayton. It's like all the deer have left.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Haventt seen or heard a deer this cold windy morning


----------



## irishhacker

the rut has really taken off in the past couple days in preble county .
seen lots of cruising and chasing yesterday and today..
the rut is definitely not over here..just really taking off

sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## hdrking2003

Just got a text from a buddy of mine who hunts just outside of Mt. Vernon and said the woods were crazy active so far this morning! He saw 4 nice bucks chasing and decided to take the 4th one because he was sticking around the area too long(aka gave my buddy to much time to think about it cause he has an itchy trigger finger, lol). Said he is a nice wide 8. He said the first deer was an easy 170(which I believe because he already has a couple 170"+ deer on his wall) but he came through on a dead sprint after a doe and wouldnt stop for anything. Here is the pic of the arrow he just sent me, looks like he won't be tracking very long if you ask me. Don't give up hope yet boys and girls, there's still plenty of big boys out there on their feet! Well at least in Knox Co they are, and I would venture to say in quite a few other places as well. Ill try to get a pic posted of the buck once he sends one my way.


----------



## nstrut

flyin2jz said:


> Nothing this morning again south of Dayton. It's like all the deer have left.





flyin2jz said:


> Nothin east of Dayton. I mean nothing. Same stupid little bucks coming to my corn pile. They look up at me every time knowing I'm there. I can move, wave u name it and they don't care. It's kinda funny. Funny thing is no does just small bucks. I was looking thru last years pics and have mature bucks on them up to the 20th.


Maybe they didn't like the waving after all? :wink:


----------



## Tim/OH

Rattle'Em'Up said:


> Tim/OH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's ”Harry the Buck”
> l like the use of the buck but you should have him facing you quartering too you. If the big boy shows up and only comes in to fight off Harry you might only have the one chance at a quartering too you shot....Not very good odds. Just an idea. If you have your decoy quartering too you then the big boy must come down and around and give you a quartering away shot. Goodluck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice but Ive thought of that scenario already lol..there is some thick stuff outside camera view right at this spot and Im afaid if I have the decoy quartering to then either the buck will be directly under me or in some thick stuff where I cant get a shot off...the area in front of the decoy is clear...if that makes any sense but I will try the other way and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank,
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## jmanhere

"Just got a text from a buddy of mine who hunts just outside of Mt. Vernon and said the woods were crazy active so far this morning! He saw 4 nice bucks chasing and decided to take the 4th one because he was sticking around the area too long(aka gave my buddy to much time to think about it cause he has an itchy trigger finger, lol). Said he is a nice wide 8. He said the first deer was an easy 170(which I believe because he already has a couple 170"+ deer on his wall) but he came through on a dead sprint after a doe and wouldnt stop for anything. Here is the pic of the arrow he just sent me, looks like he won't be tracking very long if you ask me. Don't give up hope yet boys and girls, there's still plenty of big boys out there on their feet! Well at least in Knox Co they are, and I would venture to say in quite a few other places as well. Ill try to get a pic posted of the buck once he sends one my way."

Up that way there must be a combination of genetics and hopefully people letting small deer pass. For a number of years I had access to a spot @ 5 miles west of Mt. Vernon. Between a few of us & neighbors we took out three 170+ deer, a few 140-150s. Miss that spot.


----------



## WV-MTNEER

Meigs County- Had a doe come running by the stand about 0800 this morning. She was being chased by a small 6 point and by the looks of her he had been chasing her for awhile. Around 0900 I had 6 does and a button buck come in right under my stand.


----------



## hdrking2003

jmanhere;1065760773Up that way there must be a combination of genetics and hopefully people letting small deer pass. For a number of years I had access to a spot @ 5 miles west of Mt. Vernon. Between a few of us & neighbors we took out three 170+ deer said:


> Shhhhhhh...It's a secret. Lol


----------



## 4thDiv0302

Hey all - Just registered to get in on this thread in particular.

Cleveland area update - This thread has me wondering if we did see the best of it earlier as some noted. I consistently saw activity early season and I'm not seeing squat lately. Middle of October there was a mature nontypical buck walking in the open of a then-unmowed soy field. Back in the last week of October, right before the big storm, I saw a lot of chasing activity on morning runs in the Metroparks. Nice bucks that didn't care about me or the cars, just focused on does. I saw a nice buck tailing a doe about a week and a half ago, but other than that, all seems quiet. Hoping that changes tonight.

I'm hunting in the Sheffield area, maybe 20 miles west of Cleveland, on a small suburban parcel between two farms. Most of the crops have been mowed now, and it's a tiny little spit on the power easement, but I've seen at least 3 different bucks on here, 2 of which were shooters. Does leave some tracks in the fields still, but I'm not seeing them anywhere near hunting hours. One of the farmers lets his workers hunt stands fairly close to mine, so I'm wondering if it's just overhunted - no way to know since I can't make it out every day.

It's a good spot when the crops are up and the pressure is down - I better not be eating tag soup this year.

Looking forward to hearing about more success here in Ohio.


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> Just got a text from a buddy of mine who hunts just outside of Mt. Vernon and said the woods were crazy active so far this morning! He saw 4 nice bucks chasing and decided to take the 4th one because he was sticking around the area too long(aka gave my buddy to much time to think about it cause he has an itchy trigger finger, lol). Said he is a nice wide 8. He said the first deer was an easy 170(which I believe because he already has a couple 170"+ deer on his wall) but he came through on a dead sprint after a doe and wouldnt stop for anything. Here is the pic of the arrow he just sent me, looks like he won't be tracking very long if you ask me. Don't give up hope yet boys and girls, there's still plenty of big boys out there on their feet! Well at least in Knox Co they are, and I would venture to say in quite a few other places as well. Ill try to get a pic posted of the buck once he sends one my way.


"Where have we seen this before" Ted Nugent


----------



## helix33

nstrut said:


> Maybe they didn't like the waving after all? :wink:


Lol, that's funny!


----------



## helix33

4thDiv0302 said:


> Hey all - Just registered to get in on this thread in particular.
> 
> Cleveland area update - This thread has me wondering if we did see the best of it earlier as some noted. I consistently saw activity early season and I'm not seeing squat lately. Middle of October there was a mature nontypical buck walking in the open of a then-unmowed soy field. Back in the last week of October, right before the big storm, I saw a lot of chasing activity on morning runs in the Metroparks. Nice bucks that didn't care about me or the cars, just focused on does. I saw a nice buck tailing a doe about a week and a half ago, but other than that, all seems quiet. Hoping that changes tonight.
> 
> I'm hunting in the Sheffield area, maybe 20 miles west of Cleveland, on a small suburban parcel between two farms. Most of the crops have been mowed now, and it's a tiny little spit on the power easement, but I've seen at least 3 different bucks on here, 2 of which were shooters. Does leave some tracks in the fields still, but I'm not seeing them anywhere near hunting hours. One of the farmers lets his workers hunt stands fairly close to mine, so I'm wondering if it's just overhunted - no way to know since I can't make it out every day.
> 
> It's a good spot when the crops are up and the pressure is down - I better not be eating tag soup this year.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about more success here in Ohio.


Welcome Aboard and Welcome to Archery talk.


----------



## AmishArcher

talked w/ a guy I hunt with who was out and about last night. only had about 90 minutes to sit before dark. He and his dad set up about 400 yards apart and between the 2 of them saw 3 4 year olds, 2 3 year olds and several smaller bucks. a stud of a 9 point was guarding a doe and i think the hot doe had the other bucks in the area. Said it was one of the most action packed 90 minutes he's had in the woods in a while.

western holmes county


----------



## flyin2jz

helix33 said:


> Lol, that's funny!


Waving has been happening for years. Lol. It's just I think the chasing in my area was last week. It's a small spot so I'm sure the bucks are gone to other properties looking again by now.


----------



## flyin2jz

See I have liberal deer. They come in every day knowing there is free corn. I had no idea that deer could be liberal but apparently they can be bought too.


----------



## dirt_diver

irishhacker said:


> the rut has really taken off in the past couple days in preble county .
> seen lots of cruising and chasing yesterday and today..
> the rut is definitely not over here..just really taking off



Great news! I hunt 2 spots, just to the east of Eaton, and another NE of Camden. I won't have much opportunity until the weekend, but I'm glad someone is seeing some action around here. It's been pretty dead for me that last few times I got out.


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishArcher said:


> talked w/ a guy I hunt with who was out and about last night. only had about 90 minutes to sit before dark. He and his dad set up about 400 yards apart and between the 2 of them saw 3 4 year olds, 2 3 year olds and several smaller bucks. a stud of a 9 point was guarding a doe and i think the hot doe had the other bucks in the area. Said it was one of the most action packed 90 minutes he's had in the woods in a while.
> 
> western holmes county


Im glad to see you guys still have them kicking just up north! I hope they put a couple big ones down, ooooooooor you could send a few more down this way so I can have a look.:wink:


----------



## kkisling1

Seen 1 lonely doe fawn this eve in highland county...woods was dead quiet.


----------



## medicsnoke

Saw a nice 2 year old 8 point cruise through a corn corn field today at 2 pm and tonight saw 12 does/fawns out feeding. Must have broke up and would expect a lot of action in the morning. Hunt funnels and doe bedding areas.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

My buddy shot his 1st buck (1.5 yr old 7 pt) last night at 5:05pm and I got it all on video! He was cruising looking for a doe. Bucks are still chasing here in butler county.


----------



## glassguy2511

Ive got the feeling that most of the bigger mature deer down here in the Jackson/Scioto Co area are locked down right now. Saw very limited chasing the past 2 mornings and the evenings have been DEAD!

I went from seeing 10-15 does in the mornings to 2-3. From bucks chasing heavy and the woods filled with grunting to very limited chasing. I think they are locked down at least in the area I am hunting and hopefully they will be back to looking for love later this week and weekend.

Oh, to top it all off, on my way home this evening I saw does out in just about every cut bean field with no bucks in sight.....just feeding along like it was January.


----------



## cgdoc

Lorain County here...hunt just North of Lagrange. Not much action here, mostly hunting mornings. Saw 2 does two days ago coming out of standing corn at 8:30...another guy hunting same timber shot a nubber last night with crossbow. Other than that zero movement.


----------



## tp turbo

I have not been seeing any chasing yet, been out almost every morning since October 29th. Hopefully things will pick up here shortly. Putnam County


----------



## 4thDiv0302

All quiet, no deer, along the power easement where I hunt. Won't make it out again 'til Sunday night. Sunday nights have been good from this stand - crossing fingers...

ETA: Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## shortstick28

Been pretty dead where I hunt in southern Marion county. Off tomorrow for a all day sit hope they're on their feet tomorrow. Haven't seen much except dinks and a few does. Watched a big one check a tree line scrape before he bedded down in some property that will not allow hunters just south of where I hunt.


----------



## brownback

hollister851 said:


> Yeah , except they are about to cut a lot of the hardwoods out anytime now


Best of luck to friend! The one in my avatar was taken in beaver two years ago


----------



## E72

Southern Fairfield , killed a good 10 yesterday morning on the edge of a thick bedding area. Heard him grunting before I saw him. A small 8 and a yearling chasing 4 does all over a cut cornfield . Can't ask for better hunting weather for November whitetails.


----------



## highlandcounty

didnt make it out in highland county today but i just came back from a lil trip to my mother in laws...about 25 minutes there and back... seen a ton of deer, seen a group of 3 does and about creamed a small 8 that jumped out in front of me heading for them...he scattered them and was running them around in the field like crazy. also seen several lone does and two times i seen 2 young does with no momma around. Seen one large doe by herself as i entered my drive way. Hopefully the big boys will be out in the morning.


----------



## nelliott

Had a younger buck bedded 50 yds from me last night. Around 4 he got up and went deeper in the woods. Came back out at 515 and started zig zagging the corn field. Nothing else around! No does nothing! Im usually seeing between 5-25 deer depending on the spot I sit. Im blaming EHD  getting ready to wlk to my stand now...

sent via smoke signal


----------



## helix33

In Ross County I saw 7 or 8 does last night that were gingerly walking through the woods toward a food source. I also saw a 130 class 8 pt chasing a doe all over the woods. I also heard other deer grunting in the distance at different times but never saw the deer. Yesterday was the the only true chasing I've seen this year. Don't give up yet guys it's a marathon. One hot doe coming by your stand can change your season and it can happen in a minute.


----------



## hollister851

brownback said:


> Best of luck to friend! The one in my avatar was taken in beaver two years ago


That's a nice one, really wide.. I scored down there on the 9th


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

No sightings yet this morning in Muskingum county. Going to head back to our farm in Knox county where I know we'll see deer this afternoon.


----------



## rookez490

Jackson county
800- small 4 pt with nose on the ground
850- 3 does out feeding not far from bedding area. No bucks around..
Lockdown is a poss but I'm not to sure n e more bout n e thing


----------



## cfred70

Fairfield county, had a group of does come out into the beans to feed last night around 5, not much later a small buck came out and checked each one out and chased one of them around the field for a good 15 minutes. I have a feeling the big boys are locked down, but we all know the temptation when a pretty lady thats ready to go walks by.......


----------



## SamPotter

Hunted Hocking county the last 5 days- saw 11 bucks, 3 shooters. Cut hair off the brisket of one, one was being chased by dogs along with a doe, and one wouldn't respond to calling. Also 2 other shooters on trail cam on the cruise yesterday am. The warm weekend was a bugger though.


----------



## flyin2jz

Nothing but little bucks south of Dayton warren county.


----------



## mathews_rage

The action was really kicking around 9 after it warmed up some. I've seen three 2.5 yr old bucks this morning. Two were pushing one doe through CRP. Trying to last till around 1


----------



## highlandcounty

nothing this morning in highland....Dont know what stage we are in really.....time to switch to food plots and lanes in between there and beds or stick to where my set up is for the rut?


----------



## hdrking2003

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> No sightings yet this morning in Muskingum county. Going to head back to our farm in Knox county where I know we'll see deer this afternoon.


Thata boy, keep at them! The big boy is bound to show up at any time!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

In Athens Co on the public land I hunt I saw one doe at first light feeding. At 0800 had a large coyote cruise past at 50 yards. Around 0830 another doe popped out of some pines and fed down a hollow full of oaks. 0910 a doe comes flying out of the pines does a big circle and runs back the way she came. Within 30 seconds a lot of crashing in the pines and three does bust out into the multi flora rose and run back into the pines. A large deer comes to the edge of the pines as well and turns and goes back into the thicket. 5 minutes later a 6 pt comes from the opposite direction headed to the pines. He had been shot high mid back and the arrow passed through clean. I shot a doe in 2009 in similar fashion and the arrow went through hitting nothing. 2 days after passing the arrow between her ribs I killed her in the exact same spot. Next morning I killed a 130 class 9 from the same tree. The deer were definitely on the move this morning so here I sit in my Mega Sampson treestand hoping for the big one to show. GL all.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Checking in for my 23rd day in the stand. Got in a little late but should be ok. I've seen more deer this year than many other years but have yet to see a shooter. These past few days have been perfect so maybe today is the day!


----------



## let'emfly

i hunted the week before last and saw some 3 shooters walk by through the woods in the morning. I have been hunting the dead center of the woods morning and evenings and have great success every hunt. I am able to se two huge soybean fields and have seen 20-30 deer in the past week that have all been in the woods. Only 1 in the field. Just curious what enviroment you all think is the best to hunt this time of year?


----------



## cardthrower07

Tuesday group of 10 does came by together at first light headed towards the thick cover, buddy missed one (would have been his first deer) so never got to see if anything was following. At 11:00 had a nice 3 yr old wandering around alone looking for love. Went back in this a.m. coyotes messed the show up and were running deer everywhere. On the way back into Columbus hit the 270 outer belt on the west side and saw two different bucks locked down with does in cut corn fields about 3 miles apart at 11:00, both looked like P&Y class deer from the highway.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Back in the stand in Knox county. Will update!


----------



## Ohio Bucks

Walking in this afternoon I had a group of does I'm assuming but I only saw one walk straight out into a field edge. The one I happened to be walking in. Long story short they took off. Hope to still have some action tonight. Wish I would of got in sooner so that didn't happen.

Sent telepathically.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I shot me another big momma this mornin!









Saw a nice 8. I'm tagged out tho buck-wise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelliott

Seen 10 does this am...3 bb so far since 3 and 1 doe. No bucks anywhere!

sent via smoke signal


----------



## shortstick28

Seen two does and a decent 6 this am. Bumped two does walking out at 1 had to go home to get girls off school bus. Wife's meeting ran late so there goes the rest of my last vacation day :-(


----------



## nitro943

all of you guys are in productive spots based on the reports. stick it out he is coming...personally seen several big ones night time few small during daylight bewtween 730-11 am. was in Hocking/public hunt at RV park(little to no hunters surprisingly) from 11/7-13 7-10 was smoking hot then the action cooled


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Young bucks moving at last light. Just can't find the big guys. I called in two 100 inch 8 pointers the past two nights so I'm going to stick with calling and hope the right big guy hears it. If a big boy is out cruising for a second or third doe I think he'll respond just to see what's going on. Thoughts?


----------



## nelliott

Seen around 15 deer tonight one small 6 that's been hanging around and a decent non typ that's a 4.5 year old. He's a main frame 8 with two big spikes on the left side with junk at the base. Anyhow he filtered out into the other field on the other side of the funnel with a group of does. He just kept pacing back and forth along the wood line and kept posturing up to the smaller 6. Both of them then left the field and the non typ made a big loop around the property and went past my river bottom stand that I opted not to sit in tonight (go figure). I rattled at him grunted, snort wheezed, bleated. You name it I threw it at him. He seemed like he wanted nothing to do with any of it. Just glad to finally see a mature buck.


----------



## Ohio Bucks

5 does and 3 yearlings tonight. Nothing close enough for a shot. Right area wrong tree.

Sent telepathically.


----------



## highlandcounty

seen one out in the field chasing a doe couldnt really see how big he was. I seen several doe off in open field and had one doe come through bout 60 yards away. She was completely calm then threw her tail up went about 10 yards and stopped and just walked around....Was hoping there was gonna be a buck after her but never seen anything...I spooked one walking out of the woods but couldnt see what it was......where my doe dropped the other day there is a ton of blood on the ground, looks like there was a massacre there, does this spook the deer if they come up on it or smell it?


----------



## fudaley

I was just getting ready to post if any one was huntin in preble or Mont County thanks I feel better headed to the woods Saturday


----------



## hdrking2003

2X_LUNG said:


> I shot me another big momma this mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a nice 8. I'm tagged out tho buck-wise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That big ol girl looks yummy!


----------



## snoodcrusher

I've hunted Cooper Hollow in Jackson county every day, all day since Sunday, Nov. 11. Sunday, sat all day, saw zero deer. Monday, sat all day, saw a 150 class 8 pt, stayed just out of range, and saw a 6 pt and 8 does. Tuesday, hunted all day, had a 15" 8 pt at six yards, passed him up, too young. Wednesday, hunted from noon until dark, zero deer sighted. Thursday (today), hunted all day, no deer sighted. I have been alternating between 3 locations. Classic funnel areas in or near thick honey suckle doe bedding cover. Four or five years ago I would have seen 10-20 deer per day from these sets. This week, I've logged 49 hrs in the stand and I've encountered 11 deer total. I'm about done with that area.


----------



## helix33

Skunked in Ross county tonight but had a great time anyway.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BFoot130




----------



## hdrking2003

Its crazy to hear about all of the slow hunts so far this year and the Ohio DNR website is still showing a 21% increase over last years #'s state wide, with only a few counties in the negative.


----------



## hdrking2003

BFoot130 said:


> View attachment 1521715


----------



## helix33

BFoot130 said:


> View attachment 1521715


----------



## tazzpilot

Had a doe come in at 5pm. Had a basket 6pt following her about 60 yards behind. She fed right up to my stand and then he chased her off. Guessing maybe she's a late bloomer about to come into heat. Hope she brings in a shooter when she does. Second time seeing this 6pt. I hope he's not the best there is on the property.


----------



## tazzpilot

Forgot to mention, Duncan Falls area, Muskingum Co.


----------



## mathews_rage

The rut is back on. Best sighting of the day was 5 bucks in a group with one hot doe. Biggest was almost 150", but the rut is def on for few days. The big boys will be up looking now.


----------



## mathews_rage

That is a monster Bfoot13, think we have a new board leader :teeth:


----------



## kkisling1

Was out doing deliveries in Highland and Brown counties and saw two studs out cruising. Gives me hope for Sunday evening..now just have to decide where I want to sit


----------



## lennyzrx

only Doe's here the last 4 day's. 

I'm bustin another Doe before gun season. held out enough.


----------



## BFoot130

Just got a tape on him 171 5/8 gross true stud for public ground.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Saw 12 does tonight and two fork horns. The fork horns were just meandering along and the 12 does were herded up. Not a good sign.


----------



## fmf979

Saw a decent amount of road kills on I70 on the way to Muskingum this evening. Maybe a good sign?


----------



## Lmbhngr

The rut...or the does...are done for the most part. There may be a straggler, but the peak is over. Look for the first week in Dec for the secondary to get active. Its a bummer that we wait all year for the rut and before you know it...we're waiting all over again. Still lots of good hunting left...bucks cruising, hoping to cross paths with a leftover. Give it a couple more weeks or so....and there may be a little more magic.


----------



## hdrking2003

BFoot130 said:


> Just got a tape on him 171 5/8 gross true stud for public ground.


True stud for any grounds!


----------



## highlandcounty




----------



## highlandcounty

highlandcounty said:


> View attachment 1521980



Killed in highland county tonight by one of my brother in laws family members


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

DAYUM, that deer is huge


----------



## nstrut

Lmbhngr said:


> The rut...or the does...are done for the most part. There may be a straggler, but the peak is over. Look for the first week in Dec for the secondary to get active. Its a bummer that we wait all year for the rut and before you know it...we're waiting all over again. Still lots of good hunting left...bucks cruising, hoping to cross paths with a leftover. Give it a couple more weeks or so....and there may be a little more magic.


I disagree with the peak being over. I believe it is upon us, but not over by any means.


----------



## helix33

highlandcounty said:


> View attachment 1521980


Freak Nasty!! What a monster. I can only imagine how he felt when he saw that beast. Congrats that's a buck of a lifetime.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## medicsnoke

My opinion is that peak breeding is over and we are now in post rut. Here is a link to my video blog for live rut updates: Lockdown is Over


----------



## RacknRoll

Was lucky enough to bag my buck on the 10th of this month. My buddy is still after his and I am in doe mode. Yesterday afternoon, we watched a big boy from our campsite at the barn lying just inside the woods on the edge of a cornfield about 500 yards away. He relaxed for almost 2 1/2 hours in that spot. Not a sign he is in full rut mode. Does all over the fields feeding just before dark. The bucks bagged in the area during the last week had light tarsals. Scrapes still active, does relaxed except for a few being harassed by young bucks. Watched a big boy breed a doe two weeks ago. Licking County.


----------



## helix33

medicsnoke said:


> My opinion is that peak breeding is over and we are now in post rut. Here is a link to my video blog for live rut updates: Lockdown is Over


Lol, isn't that what was said last Sunday about this week being a good week due to bucks trolling, moon phase and weather conditions? Looking at the success pics on this thread that's been exactly the case. It appears the majority of the biggest bucks posted on this thread all were taken this week. Keep after them guys.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckbadger

medicsnoke said:


> My opinion is that peak breeding is over and we are now in post rut. Here is a link to my video blog for live rut updates: Lockdown is Over


I agree, saw early activity this year, and when I killed my buck in Ohio on the 11th, I also saw a couple mature does with little ones, that appeared to have already been breed. And was actually seeing lone yearlings early this season too.


----------



## flyin2jz

No chasin or moving much since last week here south of Dayton. Nothing


----------



## irishhacker

nstrut said:


> I disagree with the peak being over. I believe it is upon us, but not over by any means.


I agree with you. I can't believe all these guys saying it is over.
If you hunt every day like we do, you know we are right in the thick of it!
Yea, they saw all the young bucks chasin, but now the big boys are getting serious.


----------



## hollister851

Working this morning in central ohio I've already seen 3 bucks chasing does hard, one of them being 150 inch 9 point
Ain't nothin over yet boys, if I didn't score already I'd be out there instead of work.
Nice highland county buck with double beam
Reminds me of mine( but my 234 was a gun kill)


----------



## dirt_diver

Got out last night at about 5 after work. Wasn't in stand 15 minutes and I have 6 does about 60 yds east of me in another field. They fed into about 35yds, but there were too many limbs in the way for a shot. I was workin the grunt call, still nothing doing... About 5:50ish I had 2 more does in that other field at about 80yds, watched em feed in a little then head south to another property. So I've seen 10 deer from one stand for 2 hours of sitting this week. Thats pretty good for me... Hopefully I don't eat $15 tag sandwich, but it's looking like gun season might be the ticket for me. Smoke pole will do the old AT&T on some deer... Eaton, Preble


----------



## hdrking2003

nstrut said:


> I disagree with the peak being over. I believe it is upon us, but not over by any means.


I agree with you 100%! IMO you need to be in the deep woods right now, thats where the big boys are lurking.


----------



## hdrking2003

highlandcounty said:


> View attachment 1521980


Holy S**T!:jaw: Pretty sure I would've pooped myself if he came walking in.


----------



## highlandcounty

hdrking2003 said:


> Holy S**T!:jaw: Pretty sure I would've pooped myself if he came walking in.


got a little more info on him he had 22 points... definately a deer of a lifetime....


----------



## holterross

nstrut said:


> I disagree with the peak being over. I believe it is upon us, but not over by any means.


I agree 100% I hunted till noon on Weds and seen 19 total 4 of those being young bucks. Out of the 15 does only one was by herself the rest were mommas and their babies. This is what im seeing in the south east (Meigs County)


----------



## helix33

highlandcounty said:


> got a little more info on him he had 22 points... definately a deer of a lifetime....


Lol, You Think!!!!


----------



## medicsnoke

irishhacker said:


> I agree with you. I can't believe all these guys saying it is over.
> If you hunt every day like we do, you know we are right in the thick of it!
> Yea, they saw all the young bucks chasin, but now the big boys are getting serious.


I don't think when you hunt, you can gain a very good idea of what is happening with the rut. Your viability is limited to a very small area. I've been tagged out since Halloween but still had everyday off work. Mostly I drop clients off and their stands then drive around looking in the fields and watching multiple areas. I base my opinion on not only my observation but that of my hunters. But the post above is only my opinion for my area. To each your own but the hunting is good right now! So hunt!


----------



## unklechris

Sitting at my house unable to hunt due to back surgery, just saw a big 140 10 point run across road in backyard about an hour ago. It's still cranking. Just wish my season wasn't shot and I would be physically able to hunt. It's killing me.


----------



## nelliott

Whelp I'm done....the ugly duckling from last night came walking by and I made the choice to get him out of the herd. He came in on the downwind side of a corn field at 820. Thought he was a little older but I'm guessing 3.5. Guess some years you gotta take the good with the bad. Made a great shot and watched him go down 71 yards away. On a plus note the big ones I've seen and missed will be really big next year. 









sent via smoke signal


----------



## helix33

nelliott said:


> Whelp I'm done....the ugly duckling from last night came walking by and I made the choice to get him out of the herd. He came in on the downwind side of a corn field at 820. Thought he was a little older but I'm guessing 3.5. Guess some years you gotta take the good with the bad. Made a great shot and watched him go down 71 yards away. On a plus note the big ones I've seen and missed will be really big next year.
> 
> View attachment 1522277
> 
> 
> sent via smoke signal


Congrats on getting it done.


----------



## mathews_rage

Wow highland county, that's for sure going to be the best deer this year. Man they must grow them big down there with the Stephens buck and now his buck. 

I have seen about all the deer on the property up the last two days except the 4.5 and 5.5 yr olds. This morning was unbelievable with the amount of activity. I would say its still peak breeding in my area. I would think any moment the big boys will be out for sure.


----------



## scarn150

I agree that the big boys are up and moving. I will be down in the Muskingum, Licking, Perry counties corner this Sunday - Wed and I'm very excited to be down there at the perfect time.


----------



## mathews_rage

Just rattled a 130 8pt with kicker and broken brow. Might kicked myself for passing on that one but the movement is hot mid-day.


----------



## hdrking2003

nelliott said:


> Whelp I'm done....the ugly duckling from last night came walking by and I made the choice to get him out of the herd. He came in on the downwind side of a corn field at 820. Thought he was a little older but I'm guessing 3.5. Guess some years you gotta take the good with the bad. Made a great shot and watched him go down 71 yards away. On a plus note the big ones I've seen and missed will be really big next year.
> 
> View attachment 1522277
> 
> 
> sent via smoke signal


That's a cool looking buck right there, congrats!


----------



## mathews_rage

Good buck Nelliott, hes got the character


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

congrats . cool buck right there


----------



## gatorbait42

I've been out every morning this week except Mon. Morning in Licking Co. Very little cruising, the bucks I have seen cruising have been 1&2 yr olds. The landowners son snuck up on a decent 8 pt yesterday bedded in a ditch with a doe and another buck. Unfortunately he stuck him high in the shoulder area and was still looking for it when I left last night. I didn't see the buck but the buck he described was a good looking 3 yr old that I have pics of. I'm guessing the older bucks are still locked down with does hopefully they break away soon, I have to go back to work Mon. Morning


----------



## BLan

Buckbadger said:


> I also saw a couple mature does with little ones, that appeared to have already been breed.


How can you tell, were they looking for a cigarette? LOL


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

BLan said:


> How can you tell, were they looking for a cigarette? LOL


That was great


----------



## BowtechHunter65

crazylouie said:


> That was great


Too funny!


----------



## TH30060X

Lol


----------



## pinsapex7

Spent most of the day in the stand today most of my morning activity was between 9 and noon saw 9 does. Went to adjust a set and at 1:43 8 pt up cruising. And when I was getting ready to write this about 10 minutes ago about a 115 to 125 inch 8 just walked by. I believe they are starting to get back at it. Good luck and get out there.


----------



## OhioDale

lots of bucks today - had a doe with a buck hot on her tail come flying by my stand this morning - too bad no buck tags left... it was a great morning to be in the woods


----------



## nelliott

BLan said:


> How can you tell, were they looking for a cigarette? LOL


That's outstanding!

sent via smoke signal


----------



## stonefly71

Will be out in the morning Fairfield and Perry counties.Sucks have to have orange on but oh well better than getting shot by some kid I guess.


----------



## damutha

Havent seen a thing from my goto stand in richland county


----------



## Deerslayer 28

My good buddy has been texting me all day. He saw 3 small bucks before 10 am, 1 giant 8 pt at 11:30 am and another small buck at 1 pm. He's still up and says they are moving like crazy. He's been hunting 32 years and said this is one of the best days he's ever had. Said he will call me later with details! SOunds like the woods are hot. SW Ohio


----------



## BLan

Don't forget to wear your orange tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## hdrking2003

BLan said:


> Don't forget to wear your orange tomorrow and Sunday.


Was about to post the same thing. Good luck to all of my Ohio brothers and sisters(and even the out of towners)this weekend! Hopefully the big boys will be on their feet and moving, and I hope all of the youngsters hunting have great time. Most importantly...Be safe so you can enjoy this wonderful season for many years to come!


----------



## highlandcounty

slow night in highland, bunch of does mostly out in open fields only a couple in the woods set from 2 til dark, no horns anywhere.


----------



## woodman53

I left for the woods on November 7 and called my buddy who had left the Friday before and said that it was on in southern Brown County
When I got to south central Ohio (near Chillicothe) no one was seeing chasing and only a few deer had been taken. As the week went on we saw a few cruising bucks and they seemed to be on the ridges with acorn as that's where we saw almost all of the does. I took a buck
on Friday morning who was walking a ridge scent checking the bottoms and eating acorns. We never saw the crash and burn as in other years but other hunters were seeing it pick up on Nov. 11th and 12th. I noticed the scrapes I had been checking were not touched at that point on(filled with leaves. I believe they may be in lockdown but I know that when we were out at night we could hear a lot of running in the woods in the dark. I'm done until the annual doe massacre we have in January.


----------



## fryguy519

Nice buck woodman!


----------



## woodman53

Here's one more picture of my deer from the rocket hammerhead point of view. The deer went 10 yards toward my stand then dropped as he pumped out.


----------



## woodman53

Let me try that again.


----------



## ohiobullseye

Nice shot


----------



## helix33

woodman53 said:


> I left for the woods on November 7 and called my buddy who had left the Friday before and said that it was on in southern Brown County
> When I got to south central Ohio (near Chillicothe) no one was seeing chasing and only a few deer had been taken. As the week went on we saw a few cruising bucks and they seemed to be on the ridges with acorn as that's where we saw almost all of the does. I took a buck
> on Friday morning who was walking a ridge scent checking the bottoms and eating acorns. We never saw the crash and burn as in other years but other hunters were seeing it pick up on Nov. 11th and 12th. I noticed the scrapes I had been checking were not touched at that point on(filled with leaves. I believe they may be in lockdown but I know that when we were out at night we could hear a lot of running in the woods in the dark. I'm done until the annual doe massacre we have in January.



That's a dandy!
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bretz56

> My opinion is that peak breeding is over and we are now in post rut. Here is a link to my video blog for live rut updates: Lockdown is Over


Agreed!!


----------



## harvel_33

Hunted all week in Guernsey county. Saw no rutting activity whatsoever. Saw several does and a couple small bucks but no chasing or response to my can calls or scents. Today on my way out at noon, at least a 160-170" buck standing in the middle of a wide open field with 2 does. I think the big boys were with does earlier in the week and are now starting to look for others. Anyway back to Ky for me. Hope you fathers out there get a big one with your son or daughter this weekend. Enjoy youth hunting days with your kids. Some of the best experiences of my life have been hunting with my kids. Be safe and God Bless!!!!


----------



## Treehugger98

Nice deer congrats!


----------



## 410gage

Heading out to the woodlot at 0630 with ten year old Grandson Joe. He used a muzzleloader last year youth days to get his first deer. There is a East and Southeast wind, but we will be in the Shootin' Shak, so it won't be too harmful - I hope.


----------



## netfan

Very quiet last night in Ashland County... enjoying eggs, bacon, toast and coffee and heading out this AM - field edge this morning then moving stand to woods for afternoon / evening hunt... Good luck everyone!


----------



## hdrking2003

Headed to the stand now in SE Knox Co. Hope to see the same activity that I started to see last week. Good luck to all, be safe!


----------



## bigredneck61088

Half hour after light nothing coming thru yet! Good luck to all the kiddies out as much as i hate this orange vest!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand and deer are everywhere had 4 does come by me and all of a sudden a small buck came out nowhere and bumped them around a little bit, he grunted, lip curl, tore a small tree up...lol....but I just seen a big big body deer in an opening small enough to where I can just see the body, but theres also a single doe over there tooo...might be a giant in there tending a doe.

Another buck guys standby


----------



## bigredneck61088

Where at in oh tim? Shoot straight and post pics, get em!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hdrking2003

Just had a monster pass 30 yards behind me on the tail of a doe grunting up a storm, easily a 160! Of course they were in the thick stuff with no shot opportunities but my blood is pumpin!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Just a small buck..Ive heard 5 shots in the distance so far.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Just had a monster pass 30 yards behind me on the tail of a doe grunting up a storm, easily a 160! Of course they were in the thick stuff with no shot opportunities but my blood is pumpin!!!


 Good luck bro


----------



## Tim/OH

bigredneck61088 said:


> Where at in oh tim? Shoot straight and post pics, get em!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 thanks sir.....pataskala, Ohio.....licking county


----------



## ohiobullseye

So for I heard a few shots off in their distance, haven't seen a deer but but the turkeys are gobilen. Good luck you guys.


----------



## hdrking2003

There goes a 120" on the same effing trail!!! I need a hot doe to walk in front of me now.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Good luck bro


You too my friend! I think today's the day!


----------



## lennyzrx

don't forget that hunter orange guy's, it's youth season this weekend.

hopefully some youngsters will bust some nice one's!


----------



## hdrking2003

lennyzrx said:


> don't forget that hunter orange guy's, it's youth season this weekend.
> 
> hopefully some youngsters will bust some nice one's!


Welcome to the party! Lol sorry bro, I couldn't resist.


----------



## mathews_rage

My morning exploded at 8 this morning, and haven't had the chance to update since. There must of been 7 does that were running crazy 8's through the woods being chased by a nice 9 pt. Looked to be a 4.5 yr old and he was grunting and tearing the woods up. They were probably 45 yards when they got on the closest trail but they ran in thickets, never giving me an opportunity. Calls sure don't work at this time of the year, unless they are not lockdown.


----------



## BLan

Morning was hot! hadn't no more than sat down and a doe started down the ridge, looked up and a buck was following her, but there wasn't enough light for my daughter to shoot. They milled around a little bit and started coming back down the ridge. It was shooting light, but still not a real good picture through the scope. My daughter shot but missed and after waiting at least 20 mins I had to go see if indeed she missed, saw three more deer, two more does and a different buck, and confirmed that she did miss. I wouldn't say the rut's over, maybe just slowing a little. Heading back out in a few minutes, and expect her to put one down this evening.


----------



## z7master167

Had deet runnin everywhere this morning i had a solid 150 10 pt cruisin ,i couldnt draw him back seen another buck that looked good but just caught a glimpse and i saw a small buck this morning with a doe. My dad seen a 150" 8 pt this morning had him at 30 yds but it was it too much thick stuff to shoot... this is the first sign of rutting ive seen


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

Had two nice bucks on does so far


----------



## 410gage

Posting up pics ten yr old Grandson Joe's first buck, a broken rack forky, taken this morning.
Field dressed at 128#. .50 cal NEF Huntsman muzzleloader.
Ten times more exciting than if I kill one. I was a nervous wreck sitting in the blind behind him.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congrats on your grandsons first buck!! Amazing memories for sure and I can't wait until my little ones are old enough to go with me!


----------



## preyquester

410gage said:


> Posting up pics ten yr old Grandson Joe's first buck, a broken rack forky, taken this morning.
> Field dressed at 128#. .50 cal NEF Huntsman muzzleloader.
> Ten times more exciting than if I kill one. I was a nervous wreck sitting in the blind behind him.


love to see kids out doing good.....congrats


----------



## hdrking2003

Holy s**t!!! No not a deer but just watched a hawk swoop in and snag a squirrel from a tree not 30 yards directly in front of me! That was SAAAAAAAWEET!


----------



## mathews_rage

hdrking2003 said:


> Holy s**t!!! No not a deer but just watched a hawk swoop in and snag a squirrel from a tree not 30 yards directly in front of me! That was SAAAAAAAWEET!


Haha that had to be awesome. I hope some of the hawks around here thin them, they are everywhere this year.


----------



## lennyzrx

410gage said:


> Posting up pics ten yr old Grandson Joe's first buck, a broken rack forky, taken this morning.
> Field dressed at 128#. .50 cal NEF Huntsman muzzleloader.
> Ten times more exciting than if I kill one. I was a nervous wreck sitting in the blind behind him.


gotta love it.

I hope my buddie's grandson scores this evening.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

410gage said:


> Posting up pics ten yr old Grandson Joe's first buck, a broken rack forky, taken this morning.
> Field dressed at 128#. .50 cal NEF Huntsman muzzleloader.
> Ten times more exciting than if I kill one. I was a nervous wreck sitting in the blind behind him.


Congrats, sitting here with my 13 yo now and we are seeing deer. Saw a nice shooter at about 0850 this morning just cruising. Got him in the treestand at 1415 and 15 minutes later a spike I have been seeing all bow season starts feeding 40 yards in front of us in the open. He decided to pass and look for the 7,8, and 9 I have been passing up all season so far. Tomorrow the saga continues with grandson #2.


----------



## lennyzrx

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congrats, sitting here with my 13 yo now and we are seeing deer. Saw a nice shooter at about 0850 this morning just cruising. Got him in the treestand at 1415 and 15 minutes later a spike I have been seeing all bow season starts feeding 40 yards in front of us in the open. He decided to pass and look for the 7,8, and 9 I have been passing up all season so far. Tomorrow the saga continues with grandson #2.


good luck!


----------



## glassguy2511

The woods were on fire this morning. It was a nice change from last week when the deer were laying tight. 

It seems like nothing is moving at first light, but once the sun starts peaking over the trees the action fired up. After seeing 2 does and one spike all by themselves I had 5 does come running down the ridge like someone shot them out of a cannon. Small buck right behind them going nuts and trying to isolate one of the does for himself. The action just picked up from there, but I didnt see any shooters. Hopefully they will be on their feet tomorrow morning.


----------



## mathews_rage

Congrats 410, I like the shootin shack, bet the grandson does too.


----------



## BLan

410gage said:


> Posting up pics ten yr old Grandson Joe's first buck, a broken rack forky, taken this morning.
> Field dressed at 128#. .50 cal NEF Huntsman muzzleloader.
> Ten times more exciting than if I kill one. I was a nervous wreck sitting in the blind behind him.


Where's the Like Button???

What an evening. Of course we were in the wrong spot but saw a great buck dogging a doe while tow younger bucks were fighting, and then saw nine other does out in the field. Too bad we were sitting in the woods 60 yards off the field.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I've had great success calling the past week with bucks responding every night. Unfortunatly it's only the young guys. Sooner or later a big guy will be looking for another doe.


----------



## highlandcounty

seen 10-12 doe and 4 bucks all young, biggest was a basket rack 8. He found some of the doe out in the field and was just running them crazy and grunting. Hopefully morning will be good.


----------



## fudaley

Thats awesome...


----------



## fudaley

Nothing going but a Doe and her 2 yearlins in mornin nada in the evening Preble County, ohio newparis


----------



## hdrking2003

Well the morning started off right with an absolute stud of a buck came thru chasin and grunting(no chance for a shot as stated earlier) followed by multiple smaller bucks and does moving around till about 10am. Didn't see anything after that for a while so I got down to take a break at 11:30. Was back in the stand by 1:45 and only saw one deer the rest of the eve, a lil 6 that I have seen almost every hunt this year, in various locations around the farm too. Only gonna hunt till about noon tomorrow since it seems the eve hunts at my spot are very weak. Scents and calls have been useless for me this year, only got a reaction to my bleat can once this year and that was the lil 6. I hope tomorrow morning is as hot as this morning was only this time I need that doe to come down the trail in front of my stand instead of behind it, because we all know where SHE goes HE will follow. Good luck to all tomorrow!


----------



## pyrochoppers

hdrking2003 said:


> Holy s**t!!! No not a deer but just watched a hawk swoop in and snag a squirrel from a tree not 30 yards directly in front of me! That was SAAAAAAAWEET!


Had same thing happen to me Wednesday night. Very cool

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 04Z

Guy I hunt with in Ashland County said he had best morning of the year. Said action was non stop from 8-10. Had 3 shooters within 50 yards just never had a shot. Afternoon and evening were pretty weak but still saw some does and younger 8. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Johndeere3390

My cousin hunts champaign county and said that he seen all the big bucks out cruising and dogging does like he has never seen. Out of the five bucks he saw all were above 140. get one with a bow while you still got a chance!


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams Co, well boys i hunted this evening and i gotta say this solo filming thing i just started past few weeks is killing me haha. found myself today caught off guard with one of my shooter bucks who came in so freakin early. just a little after 2pm, i found my self in a bit of panic mode as he closed the distance quick and in the process of gettin my cam and some footage of him i missed a shot opportunity that i prob would of easily had if i wasnt messin with the freakin cam. i thought solo filming a bow hunt would be a challenge but its rough. hope its worth it if i get it to all come together. buck was just cruising btw. seen him and a younger buck later on in the evening.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Shortly after posting yesterday morning i was at full draw on a 130s 8 but had no clear shot, some does came by at tenish and kept looking back but never saw what pushed em....

At it again this morning, had one close in the dark nothing since daylight

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davycrockett

Rut seems to be winding down in Allen co. Saw 8 does @ dark we'd night walking across the crp about 100 yds. No clue where they came from. Saw a doe and a yearling yesterday am around 10 75 yds in the woods. Two does ran from a neighboring woods to ours about 730 this morning after I heard shots. None of the does I saw this past week had bucks with them. My trail cams have been dead as well. I haven't seen a buck hunting in a week and a half. Trying to get a a plan together for shotgun but its a crapshoot trying to pattern them now.


----------



## helix33

davycrockett said:


> Rut seems to be winding down in Allen co. Saw 8 does @ dark we'd night walking across the crp about 100 yds. No clue where they came from. Saw a doe and a yearling yesterday am around 10 75 yds in the woods. Two does ran from a neighboring woods to ours about 730 this morning after I heard shots. None of the does I saw this past week had bucks with them. My trail cams have been dead as well. I haven't seen a buck hunting in a week and a half. Trying to get a a plan together for shotgun but its a crapshoot trying to pattern them now.


Actually it's easier to pattern deer after the rut when food and shelter is all they're concerned with. During the rut your hoping a hot doe runs by with a buck in tow and stops. It's not over till the first week of February so don't give up yet, becsuse archery season in Ohio is a marathon. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deerslayer 28

I'm glad for my dad that rut is winding down! Bucks this year were invisible in the day light. Now that the does are going back to a feed pattern the bucks will be cruising to those feeding areas. I always see bigger bucks from Nov 20th to gun season than I do earlier in the rut it seems.


----------



## ohiobullseye

The tit is definitely winding down but I think it's still not over.


----------



## hdrking2003

What a crappy morning so far especially after all the action yesterday morning. Seen one deer, it was the big boy again but this time he was 50-60 yards behind me just cruising. Once again, no response to calls.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobullseye said:


> The tit is definitely winding down but I think it's still not over.


The tit? Lol, never heard it called that before! Dam auto correct!


----------



## mathews_rage

Last night, was the first time I have seen the does hit post-rut areas. Some were out feeding like its December, I think we had a earlier rut this year. We still got next week for a hot doe to fire the area but those numbers are really decreasing. Hit the food sources boys.


----------



## hdrking2003

Not many gun shots today either, there were a ton yesterday. Bored...no deer...bout to call it a day and go watch some football.


----------



## dirt_diver

I got out Saturday afternoon, put out some corn for the first time this season, saw nothing. Same spot a couple days before I saw 8 does, hoping this afternoon will be better. I gotta eat and get scent free! Hopefully I can get something on the ground tonight, I'm taking the wife and daughter to her parents in Michigan Wednesday night and I won't be back in Ohio until Monday afternoon, opening day of gun week.

Congrats to all of you who are having good luck! I can't wait until my daughter is old enough to get out with me. She's only 9 mos right now...

Preble


----------



## ohiobucks

Took my oldest son out this morning in Morrow county, got skunked. Sat until 10:00 and he started talking about breakfast...

Saw a nice 8 point at 3:00pm out by himself. Not sure if a youth hunter kicked him up, or if he was out looking for love.


----------



## lennyzrx

ohiobucks said:


> Took my oldest son out this morning in Morrow county, got skunked. Sat until 10:00 and he started talking about breakfast...
> 
> Saw a nice 8 point at 3:00pm out by himself. Not sure if a youth hunter kicked him up, or if he was out looking for love.


 well I was waiting to see some more pic's of youngsters grinning. best of luck to our new generation of hunters! my buddy and his grandson seen some Doe's this AM out of range. I hope the kid can close the deal this evening. it'd be his 1st at 12 years old.


----------



## Tim/OH

This morning had a group of 7 does and fawns come by and then had a single doe come by with no buck in tow....




Tim


----------



## lennyzrx

Tim/OH said:


> This morning had a group of 7 does and fawns come by and then had a single doe come by with no buck in tow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


 I'd seen quite a few Doe's wed.thur.friday............not 1 buck in tow. I kinda think it's how many Doe's your hunt'n area holds, when they come into heat,ect. I'll tell ya now I'm bust'n another Doe before gun season comes in. I like to take 1 early and hold the Doe's for the Buck's!

it ain't early now! my butt will be in a tree every evening,then morning's start'n thursday morn!


----------



## highlandcounty

seen a fawn and a 4 point tonight was all. Set up a couple more stands mid day, walked out of the woods and looked back and there was 2 does right next to the stand, watched for a few but never seen anything else come through


----------



## dirt_diver

I just got back in. Sat this afternoon in the same spot I got skunked in yesterday. I had a nice doe in the field already when I walked in, so I hung back at about 100 yards and watched her. She eventually headed into the woods, so I quietly made it to my chair. I decided to hunt from the ground tonight. Had her come back out about 100yds down the woodline, only to get spooked by something and head back into the woods. I saw this same doe 3 times tonight, closest at 60 and my bottom pin is set at 45... In all I saw 2 different does, so better than yesterday. Still an astounding 0 bucks for me. Come gun season I'm going to nick name them freezer meat 1 and 2...


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Time to focus on food. Rut is officially over!! WEAK RUT IMO!!

Pre rut was Oct 25th-Oct 31st
Rut was Nov 1st-Nov6th 
Breeding fell around Nov6th and Nov 10th
Post rut was Nov 10th-Nov 16th

2nd rut should fall around Dec 3rd IMO

This is based on me and about 10 buddies that all hunt SW Ohio.

PS: Still get out because all it takes is one hot doe left to bring the shooter by the stand. My buddy shot a 135" 8 point on Nov 21st at noon about 6 years ago.


----------



## Buckbadger

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Time to focus on food. Rut is officially over!! WEAK RUT IMO!!
> 
> Pre rut was Oct 25th-Oct 31st
> Rut was Nov 1st-Nov6th
> Breeding fell around Nov6th and Nov 10th
> Post rut was Nov 10th-Nov 16th
> 
> 2nd rut should fall around Dec 3rd IMO
> 
> This is based on me and about 10 buddies that all hunt SW Ohio.
> 
> PS: Still get out because all it takes is one hot doe left to bring the shooter by the stand. My buddy shot a 135" 8 point on Nov 21st at noon about 6 years ago.




Pretty much my exact findings also, the rut was a bit early, I agree. What kills me here, is how many times posts come up before Season about the timing of the rut and 90%, blast your post with remarks " It happens the same time every year" Not!


----------



## hdrking2003

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Time to focus on food. Rut is officially over!! WEAK RUT IMO!!
> 
> Pre rut was Oct 25th-Oct 31st
> Rut was Nov 1st-Nov6th
> Breeding fell around Nov6th and Nov 10th
> Post rut was Nov 7th-Nov 13th
> 
> This is based on me and about 10 buddies that all hunt SW Ohio.


I totally agree with a weak rut...2 years in a row!!! Mine seemed to be a bit later than you stated, I seemed to have the most rutting activity right around last weekend( nov 10&11), and I've even seen a couple cruising this weekend. It seems crazy to me that in 2010 I had tons of activity all over my hunting grounds, I mean the woods were tore up, there were bucks chasing everywhere and I saw a ton of deer. I even took a nice 135" typical 10( I know, I know it's only a 135", should've waited another year). The past two years the sightings, rubs and scrapes are down slightly but the rutting activity is nothing like it was 2 years ago. It has been warmer the past 2 years during the typical rut time of year and the corn has been coming down very late, not sure if this has anything to do with it or not, but I think that most of the activity is happening at night due to these factors. I was also told that it was predicted there would be no "trickle rut" this year either and I would say it was it was a "trickle rut", if anything. I mean I just found a huge fresh scrape today and the big scrapes started showing well before Halloween!


----------



## mathews_rage

Its crazy how early the does are herding up together at food sources on the property I hunt. I agree with the earlier dates, but I had two bucks fighting over a doe on Oct 24 and sparring occurring the 18th. Best week was the last week of October with over 6 bucks over 135" up at all times of the days. The peak of peak breeding was Nov.7-11 here. 

One thing to get excited about is I think bucks will stop dropping sheds a little early this year too. I will start keeping my eyes out around Dec. 12 since I found my heaviest main beam shed on Dec. 18 last year.


----------



## BLan

Had a small buck dogging a doe this evening. I don't think it's over, maybe just trickling along.


----------



## Lostleader

Its amazing how many of people post to this thread and have under 10 post.

Does the Rut just bring them out or what?

Didn't see a thing the last two nights.


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Its crazy how early the does are herding up together at food sources on the property I hunt. I agree with the earlier dates, but I had two bucks fighting over a doe on Oct 24 and sparring occurring the 18th. Best week was the last week of October with over 6 bucks over 135" up at all times of the days. The peak of peak breeding was Nov.7-11 here.
> 
> One thing to get excited about is I think bucks will stop dropping sheds a little early this year too. I will start keeping my eyes out around Dec. 12 since I found my heaviest main beam shed on Dec. 18 last year.


Does this post ring a bell? Charles Alsheimer from Deer and Deer hunting magazine recently put out his annual rut prediction for the 2012 season based on moon phases and he's predicting the 10 best days this year should be from October 31 to November 9 in the North. Looks dead on. I've been using his data for many years and it's always very accurate. I know there are many scoffers but his predictions using moon phase and data collected over 15 years of research is definitely accurate.


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Does this post ring a bell? Charles Alsheimer from Deer and Deer hunting magazine recently put out his annual rut prediction for the 2012 season based on moon phases and he's predicting the 10 best days this year should be from October 31 to November 9 in the North. Looks dead on. I've been using his data for many years and it's always very accurate. I know there are many scoffers but his predictions using moon phase and data collected over 15 years of research is definitely accurate.


He's the one that said no trickle rut. I disagree with the dates too, where I am hunting that is.


----------



## TH30060X

seen 10 deer tonight. two broken half racks, a small 8, and the rest does and yrlngs. one of the half racks and the 8 pt came out of the woods together into the bean stubble. does followed with no rut activity what so even. They all spent the evening out in the fields eating


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

I seen a mature buck running a Doe on Friday night. Also had a nice buck come by with nose to ground on Sat. morning. Not out tonight but I am in Greene County. Shot a mature one on Friday also. Plus, buddy hunting in Jackson had multiple mature bucks rutting this weekend. So I dont think it is over and I have seen plenty of sign they are still looking to breed.


----------



## ohiohunter02

My girlfriends fad shot this big 8pt Saturday night. Came in by himself with nose to the ground. We have been after this buck for 3 yrs now..

Green scores 158 6/8" ...



















2010










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Nice buck..

ALso,
I rattled in 2 bucks on Sat. morning. I am going to take a decoy in tomorrow to practice and will post any rut activity I see.


----------



## mathews_rage

helix33 said:


> Does this post ring a bell? Charles Alsheimer from Deer and Deer hunting magazine recently put out his annual rut prediction for the 2012 season based on moon phases and he's predicting the 10 best days this year should be from October 31 to November 9 in the North. Looks dead on. I've been using his data for many years and it's always very accurate. I know there are many scoffers but his predictions using moon phase and data collected over 15 years of research is definitely accurate.


Yea I saw that you put that up earlier and agree that I had some great hunts on those days. I would say that this year it would be hard to put 10 days that were the best. This rut was very sporadic at best for me, for example it was great Oct(24-27), Oct-(29-Nov1) , (Nov7-11) and Nov(15-16) were the best 14 days for me. I think it was a hard year to put the 10 best days on the calendar. We had the rutting moon really early this year which helped get things started earlier but the full moon and with hurricane Sandy is what put the nocturnal breeding in high gear. I mean lots of breeding occurred on the week of the 29th because my cams were loaded. I think most of the bucks traveled the last week of October at night with the high winds. I would lean more towards the last couple days of Oct and Nov 7-11. Nov2-6 were unusally slow for me this year to pu them in the top 10. 

I listen to everything that guy has to say but I think he has to please the majority of hunters. Guys want to know when to schdule their vacations and want the best 10 days . Well the rut usually doesn't keeping getting better for 10 straight days, it explodes and then two days later you wonder if its over


----------



## mathews_rage

Awesome 8, he is real mature with that neck. Looks like he has a acorn tip on that left G3.


----------



## davycrockett

Lostleader said:


> Its amazing how many of people post to this thread and have under 10 post.
> 
> Does the Rut just bring them out or what?
> 
> Didn't see a thing the last two nights.


Maybe someday I can be as cool as you with 1000+ posts.


----------



## helix33

ohiohunter02 said:


> My girlfriends fad shot this big 8pt Saturday night. Came in by himself with nose to the ground. We have been after this buck for 3 yrs now..
> 
> Green scores 158 6/8" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


That's an awesome 8.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RacknRoll

Lostleader said:


> Its amazing how many of people post to this thread and have under 10 post.
> 
> Does the Rut just bring them out or what?
> 
> Didn't see a thing the last two nights.


This is the time of year everyone should post and share thoughts. I could care less what bow somebody shoots the rest of the year. Thanks for posting and sharing information everyone. I know I look forward to the Ohio RutUpdate Board each year!


----------



## hdrking2003

RacknRoll said:


> This is the time of year everyone should post and share thoughts. I could care less what bow somebody shoots the rest of the year. Thanks for posting and sharing information everyone. I know I look forward to the Ohio RutUpdate Board each year!


I agree 100%! My grandparents lived in Copley for many years after moving out of Akron. 1138 Cleve-Mass Rd. I'm originally from Akron too, it's good to see some people from back home post their thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Outback Man

Switched counties due to some unforeseen issues. Ashland County-Got out late and only hunted afternoon. Lone doe in cut beanfield at 3PM and lone doe moving thru the woods at 5PM. Will be hunting this place thru Wed. and not sure when I can get back to Warren County.


----------



## hdrking2003

Gonna be warm into next weekend. It's crazy to see that it's gonna be in the mid to high fifties with gun season coming up. I'd love to see some colder weather to get them on their feet. I've had my best gun hunts with snow on the ground. What's the deal with ohio's weather?


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> Gonna be warm into next weekend. It's crazy to see that it's gonna be in the mid to high fifties with gun season coming up. I'd love to see some colder weather to get them on their feet. I've had my best gun hunts with snow on the ground. What's the deal with ohio's weather?


It's Ohio lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helix33

I also want to thank everyone that's posted on The Ohio Rut update Board over the years. I started this thread 5 years ago to have a place where bow hunters from around the state could have a place to discuss what they were observing in the field. It's truly archers helping archers. Thanks everyone! I've truly enjoyed this thread every year and will continue to do it every year.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesbalog

Had a 115-120 inch young eight in front of me for twenty minutes Friday while two does were seventy five or so yards away feeding. He never paid one bit of attention to them.

I'll still say that that a lot of big boys will fall this week looking for one last doe. I will be in a tree waiting.


----------



## jtb67

I hunted in Washington county near Marietta from 11/11 to 11/16. I saw alot of deer and alot of bucks during the week (14) and the biggest was an 120" 8 pt. Very discouraging. Decent bucks on camera at night but no monsters. Never hunted this ground before, but it really looked good and it had alot of deer. I saw some chasing, heard alot of grunting and saw deer all day with alot of movement from 10 to 1pm everyday. Most of the bucks were cruising looking for a hot doe. Saw a number of button bucks by themselves. Anythoughts if that area is that good for big deer? i drove around at night and never saw a good buck even crossing the road at night. I believe as always... some giants will get killed right around Thanksgiving. Happens every year it seems some of the biggest in the mid west get killed this coming week.


----------



## standmaster

jtb67 said:


> I hunted in Washington county near Marietta from 11/11 to 11/16. I saw alot of deer and alot of bucks during the week (14) and the biggest was an 120" 8 pt. Very discouraging. Decent bucks on camera at night but no monsters. Never hunted this ground before, but it really looked good and it had alot of deer. I saw some chasing, heard alot of grunting and saw deer all day with alot of movement from 10 to 1pm everyday. Most of the bucks were cruising looking for a hot doe. Saw a number of button bucks by themselves. Anythoughts if that area is that good for big deer? i drove around at night and never saw a good buck even crossing the road at night. I believe as always... some giants will get killed right around Thanksgiving. Happens every year it seems some of the biggest in the mid west get killed this coming week.


small world..i bounce back and forth between belpre area and bartlett area..live outside belpre..i've had probably the best year ever as far as numbers and kill opportunities just havn't had the right one in bow range..i'm gonna try and get back out a few times this week before the gun opener. hopefully catch a big one up on his feet.


----------



## ohiohunter02

mathews_rage said:


> Awesome 8, he is real mature with that neck. Looks like he has a acorn tip on that left G3.


Nope. The tips of all his tines ate broke from fighting and what not.

Also forgot to add that this is a Columbiana Co kill...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

ohiohunter02 said:


> Nope. The tips of all his tines ate broke from fighting and what not.
> 
> Also forgot to add that this is a Columbiana Co kill...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


nice buck for sure . huntin the county myself .


----------



## stonefly71

Went out Saturday morning.Where I was at it was really foggy,At 7:30 had a spike and a 4 point come by with 3 younger does couldn't get shot due to to much brush..At 8:00 saw a big 8 or 10 hot on a doe chased her about 1/2 mile across field into cut corn field and into another set of woods.About 8:30 saw a small 6 with nose to ground grunted to him he stopped and looked but he kept on trail of doe.Saw 3 more does come out of woods about 1/4 mile away and off other way.Then nothing till 4:30 saw a small 6 off in open field heading to where 3 does was feeding in corn field.then out corner of eye saw movement about 150 yds. away tried grunting, doe bleat,rattle no no avail only to look other way and have small 4 I saw in morn standing about 75 yds. away so I used can call again with a little soft grunt.Then off he came like a rocket to me.He came in to about 20 yds but on wrong side and couldn't get a shot off and he turned and walked back across field to where does came out and bedded down on edge of woods.That was the most deer I've ever saw in one setting 20 all together.Was giving my brother play by play as he was at work.Sunday only saw 3 does and all was off in cut corn field.Both days didn't hear much shooting at all.Now this is Public hunting area and only saw 2 kids with there dads hunting all of both days.Got sick of of lock on stand so went Sunday after morning set and picked up a new Summit Viper SD.Climber stand and took my 20 yr. old lock on down.So thats my play by play weekend.I still don't think rut is over by any means.My little one is out of preschool for week so no hunting till Turkey day for me.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sunday morning started out early for me and the youngest grandson. Hit the public lands around Athens Co about 0800 and only saw two deer. We had snuck around the woods as best as we could considering the dry conditions. On our third spot we had been sitting for about 10 minutes and out of a little draw came this spike buck. Ole eagle eye Logan saw the deer first and let it come in to about 25 yards before busting him in the neck and heart with two shots. Dressed out to about 125 lbs. Talk about one stoked young man. After dragging the deer for about a mile and a half we got some pictures, shared in hot coffee and hot chocolate and talked about the experience. Mom cried, Granny was proud and his older brother was very gracious after missing a 7 point the night before. He even told the processor how he wanted it cut up. He is looking forward to enjoying the fruits of his labor.


----------



## tim1676

helix33 said:


> I also want to thank everyone that's posted on The Ohio Rut update Board over the years. I started this thread 5 years ago to have a place where bow hunters from around the state could have a place to discuss what they were observing in the field. It's truly archers helping archers. Thanks everyone! I've truly enjoyed this thread every year and will continue to do it every year.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for putting it together every year. I know I follow it pretty close as a barometer of what the deer activity is...


----------



## helix33

BowtechHunter65 said:


> View attachment 1524230
> Sunday morning started out early for me and the youngest grandson. Hit the public lands around Athens Co about 0800 and only saw two deer. We had snuck around the woods as best as we could considering the dry conditions. On our third spot we had been sitting for about 10 minutes and out of a little draw came this spike buck. Ole eagle eye Logan saw the deer first and let it come in to about 25 yards before busting him in the neck and heart with two shots. Dressed out to about 125 lbs. Talk about one stoked young man. After dragging the deer for about a mile and a half we got some pictures, shared in hot coffee and hot chocolate and talked about the experience. Mom cried, Granny was proud and his older brother was very gracious after missing a 7 point the night before. He even told the processor how he wanted it cut up. He is looking forward to enjoying the fruits of his labor.


Awesome Job Logan, congrats!


----------



## helix33

tim1676 said:


> Thanks for putting it together every year. I know I follow it pretty close as a barometer of what the deer activity is...


My pleasure my friend.


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> View attachment 1524230
> Sunday morning started out early for me and the youngest grandson. Hit the public lands around Athens Co about 0800 and only saw two deer. We had snuck around the woods as best as we could considering the dry conditions. On our third spot we had been sitting for about 10 minutes and out of a little draw came this spike buck. Ole eagle eye Logan saw the deer first and let it come in to about 25 yards before busting him in the neck and heart with two shots. Dressed out to about 125 lbs. Talk about one stoked young man. After dragging the deer for about a mile and a half we got some pictures, shared in hot coffee and hot chocolate and talked about the experience. Mom cried, Granny was proud and his older brother was very gracious after missing a 7 point the night before. He even told the processor how he wanted it cut up. He is looking forward to enjoying the fruits of his labor.


Now that's an AWESOME story! Congrats to your grandson!


----------



## foxcat

In northern Fairfield County, the rut was full on when I was out November 8 and 9. Lots of chasing and grunting. Went quiet for a few days (lockdown). They were grunting and chasing hard again this past Saturday the 17th. I suppose that was the second phase of the first rut, bucks trying to find those does coming into estrous late. I will be looking for the second rut to come in first or second week of December.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

highlandcounty said:


> View attachment 1521980


I would love to hear the story on this one! Killed in Highland Co. we know. Has anybody heard anything else? I didn't see a thread started for it.


----------



## mathews_rage

Seeing some good movement after 9. A nice 130 was out with 7 old does, lightly chasing them around.


----------



## cwcamographics

Well guys and girls I blew my change a giant 5 1/2 yr old deer. Shot over him. I don't ever remember having the shakes like I did on this guy. I am literally traumatized. All my hard work thrown away. First time I had seem him since in velvet.


----------



## highlandcounty

JSI KODIAK said:


> I would love to hear the story on this one! Killed in Highland Co. we know. Has anybody heard anything else? I didn't see a thread started for it.


I will have to contact the boy who shot it, i knew him when he went to school with my g/f a few years back. I didnt even realize who it was, i was sent the text from my brother in law it is his cousin so I will get more info on it. All i really know right now it was killed around rocky fork lake last week, the night i posted it. And that it was 22 points .


----------



## Lostleader

BowtechHunter65 said:


> View attachment 1524230
> Sunday morning started out early for me and the youngest grandson. Hit the public lands around Athens Co about 0800 and only saw two deer. We had snuck around the woods as best as we could considering the dry conditions. On our third spot we had been sitting for about 10 minutes and out of a little draw came this spike buck. Ole eagle eye Logan saw the deer first and let it come in to about 25 yards before busting him in the neck and heart with two shots. Dressed out to about 125 lbs. Talk about one stoked young man. After dragging the deer for about a mile and a half we got some pictures, shared in hot coffee and hot chocolate and talked about the experience. Mom cried, Granny was proud and his older brother was very gracious after missing a 7 point the night before. He even told the processor how he wanted it cut up. He is looking forward to enjoying the fruits of his labor.


It don't get much better than that.

Congrats


----------



## Outback Man

Ashland County-Had a group of six does hit the beanfield before first light but didn't stick around. Nothing since.


----------



## 3dspothunter

I'd like to thank you for this thread also. I don't get out during the rut as much as I'd like due to work/family but I take my chances when I can. I try to observe as much as possible in mornings on my way home from work....3rd shift. 

I would say it's basicly a crap shoot for the "best" days to be in the woods for the rut. Too many variables out of our control like crops, weather, etc. Anytime from late Oct. thru Thanksgiving could be the day he walks by. I do always seem to see bucks out in the fields in the mornings around the 11th of Nov. though. 

Sat. morning I called a small fork horn in just to see if he would respond. As he was crossing the bean field to me I heard more grunting in the woods behind me. A small 8 was on a full out run after a doe. They exited the woods and kept running S. away from me along a fence row. The forky followed for a bit then headed across the beanfield again to another woods. Called him in one more time. Walked by me at 10 yards....fun hunt. I'm hoping for a buck before gun season but after that it's meat hunting again. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Buckbadger said:


> Pretty much my exact findings also, the rut was a bit early, I agree. What kills me here, is how many times posts come up before Season about the timing of the rut and 90%, blast your post with remarks " It happens the same time every year" Not!


I know man! I can hit the rut dates every single year by using Charles Alsheimer's rut guide. It's been right the last 5 out of 6 years. There will still be big boys up in daylight hours before gun season! Hope my dad connects!


----------



## ssrhythm

Well, I went over and hunted 11/13 thru 11/17 in near Athens. On the first morning, 45 minutes after settling into my stand late, I saw my first deer of the week. It happened to be a big buck that I shot at last year only to have a sapling intervene. This year he came in a different direction, but he headed into the same thick, thick spot. I had one really, really good opening and beyond that, he'd be in the thick stuff. I got stood up without being seen, drew back when he was about to hit the opening at 25 yards....and could see nothing! A freaking leaf stuck behind my pins in my sight housing. In 26 years of hunting, WTH could this little surprise not happen on a doe? Anyhoo, he'll be bigger next year. He was ALONE. He was headed to bed at 8:15am. I did not see another mature buck, and I spent sunup to sundown in the stand hunting two great spots when rut action is going down. I did see at least three different does with yearlings still tagging along...may have been four, but I think one pair I saw may have been a couple of yearlings that had been kicked off or had lost their mom. I saw a PILE of single does...walking...eating...nothing! I'd go up to the local store/checkstation, and reports ranged from nothing to wide open chasing. IDK...I didn't see a dang thing while in the woods and sis not see dead deer along the roads near Athens. I'd say its coming and has not happened yet, because I don't think that I'd have seen that many lone does and does with yearlings had they already been bred or were in lockdown. Would have thought the five days with lows around 20 would have kicked it in. Anyhoo, good luck to those still able to get out there.


----------



## Outback Man

UAt sunset I had three bucks show up in the neighbors chisel plowed cornfield. One was a big wide shooter...maybe a 9 or 10...5 points on one side but couldn't get good look at other but figuring he was around 140"ish. 

A little grunting bleating and a snort wheeze or two and the big one separated from the other two and came right over. He came in on my downwind side but didn't care. Only issue was I have next to no shooting on that side and it was dark enough that I couldn't tell if he was in the open or behind stuff so I didn't shoot. 

He worked his way to walk the downwind side of the doe bedding area. So does are grouped up, bucks are bachelors up, but there's still a little rut like activity going on so who knows.


----------



## RacknRoll

hdrking2003 said:


> I agree 100%! My grandparents lived in Copley for many years after moving out of Akron. 1138 Cleve-Mass Rd. I'm originally from Akron too, it's good to see some people from back home post their thoughts and experiences.


Howdy! There are some nice bucks running around here but I head down to mid south!


----------



## RacknRoll

This nine came in on November 10th about 7:15am. He snuck in downwind nose to the ground, working a " estrus deodorant stick" trail I put down on the way in. I had used some "cover scent in a deodorant stick" in the tree to keep me from being discovered. He was at about 25 yards when I let an arrow go and ended up going about 30-40 more. I watched him expire and stayed in the tree for about an hour. One hour I sat in that tree with him visible from the stand! Only a small part was visible. See if you can pick him out of the IPhone pic! Also, this is the second year in a row I used the same exact procedure, just a different location. Coincidence? Maybe, Probably. , but I will do the same thing again next year between November 7-14. Last year's buck went down on the thirteenth. To me, this year's rut is similar to last year except with more obvious activity. Some of the scrapes opened up over the prior weekend. Just drawn out over a few weeks. My buddy watched a toad mate a doe Halloween weekend. Licking County.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Well I could not shoot another mature buck tonight but for practice I set decoy and rattled in a 160 inch 10 that was ready to tear up the decoy He was still in a very aggressive mood and grunting and for sure in hard rut. So it is still happening in Greene County and others are seeing alot also here.


----------



## RacknRoll

Honestly, I have been too lazy to try the decoy yet! So you had it set as a buck? 

That would be great to watch!


----------



## hdrking2003

He's a bruiser fo sho! Congrats! What part of Licking? I'm not far from the co line on the northeast side.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Yes sir. I have a couple pics I will load on here soon but it was set as a buck tonight and had butt facing me at 20 yards. He came a good 400 yards to it and even slid down a large hill into the creek and crossed it to the little valley I was in. I rattled very aggressive and had some aggressive grunting. Just wanted to see what might respond.

I think when things start to slow it is time to get very aggressive and make it happen. Get close to bedding and make something happen..


----------



## scraghorn

Saw a 130" ten point breed a doe, Sunday eve. 18th. Noble co.


----------



## whitetailbowman

Has anyone seen this deer?! Supposedly killed north of Zanesville by Rick Krueter from the tv show Beyond the Hunt! Supposed to green score 214!!!!! what a brute! any one have any more info?


----------



## mathews_rage

I saw two 2.5yr old bucks this evening and a few does. Its been a week or so since I have seen a deer over 150".

Some people are getting confused. I don't think many are saying that the rut is over. I, and many others, think the post-rut has now started but that does not mean that the rut is over. It just means it's different phase of the rut where the does feed more and the peak breeding is over. Just means that there will be less lockdown and more daytime movement.


----------



## RacknRoll

whitetailbowman said:


> View attachment 1524796
> Has anyone seen this deer?! Supposedly killed north of Zanesville by Rick Krueter from the tv show Beyond the Hunt! Supposed to green score 214!!!!! what a brute! any one have any more info?


That one is the same one I have been picturing myself with! I wonder if that was a fair chase hunt? If so, it's going to be worth a lot of doe!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Just slightly off topic, I'm In Delaware county and need a deer processor who not just butchers but does the spicy sticks, summer sausage etc. Delaware meats only does processing. Anyone have a nearby suggestion that they really like?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

This one was killed in Auglaize county a few days ago!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## netfan

Ashland County - 

100 acre private farm, hunted nearly every day at some point but different locations...

Friday 11/16 PM hunt - Just inside the woods off a standing bean field, views across a ravine, saw nothing for 4 hours, heard some movement as I was climbing down but saw nothing.

Saturday 11/17 - MORNING: ladder stand at base of standing bean field, wind in my face. Nothing for the first two hours of light, then a small 4 point walking down the field right at me. He stops and looks alert as a coyote pops out to my right and heads straight at him. Yote gets about 30 yds from the buck and the buck heads into the woods to its left. Yote follows. Nothing for 2 more hours. AFTERNOON: In woods, in climber near a thicket of multiflora with lots of deer sign around. Settled in by 2 PM but saw nothing... left climber at base of tree for Sunday AM hunt.

Sunday 11/18 - MORNING: Back in climber by first light, sat until noon - favorable wind but saw nothing, heard nothing. AFTERNOON: All set up in climber next to standing bean field, new spot... 30 minutes in, here comes the harvest guy, combining beans... the dust was too much and I bugged out.

We celebrate Thanksgiving on Friday, so I'm looking forward to an all day sit Thursday... good luck to all and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## netfan

If you read post #1884 you get an idea of the time I've been putting in... not an expert hunter by any means, but learning every day... here is something that happened this past weekend and I'd like your thoughts:

After sitting Saturday afternoon until dark (in woods) while by friend hunted the edge of a bean field (we were both near the southern end of a 100 acre farm), we came in about the same time, but I had driven my car back to haul out my stand at the end of the sit and he was walking.

I caught up to him at the entrance point to the fields, about 150 yards from the house and barn... he was waving wildly and pointing into the bean field. I turned the car out into the field and, despite the fact we had seen NOTHING of substance in two weeks, there layed the biggest buck I've ever seen in person, next to a doe. My friend had time to pull out his binocs and get a good look as I rolled my window down. He said, 

"My God, it's a monster! 12+ points going every which way, HUGE rack!"

As he finished saying this, the buck rose up and leaped away... I'm pretty sure it cleared 100 yards in the first hop, but I could be exaggerating  We put our stuff away, dumbfounded... here is where I"m interested in what you think:

We've been hunting pretty hard since the season started and have only seen 1 shooter each, but not in range for a shot. I killed a small doe second day of the season and after 15-20 sits I've only had three other small bucks in range for a shot.

Then, Saturday night, we see this monster sitting 150 yards from the house, not near any cover save a standing bean field, and in a place that is not accessible unless you come through the bean field for quite a ways. Near a barn, cattle pasture, electric fence, driveway, etc.... WHY??? And the better question is, how do we hunt this beast? He doesn't show up on any of our cameras, so maybe he just wandered in for the evening?

I guess we know the land is capable now, and there are some big boys around (next farm over gave up a nice 10-pt. last week)... what can we do to better our chances?


----------



## SamPotter

I hunted the Hocking Hills on private property from 11/10-11/14. Passed a nice young 10 on the 10th that was bumping does in the am, saw a 5pt yearling bumping does that afternoon, cut brisket hair off a 5 x junk nontypical the afternoon of the 11th and also saw yearling and 3 year old buck cruising. Saw 2 3yr olds and a yearling cruising on the 12th, saw no bucks on the 13th, and on the 14th I had a yearling bumping does, saw a 3yr old chasing, and had a 150s wide 10 come running at me with a doe behind him? Didn't make any sense until they ran away in a different direction and 3 feral dogs showed up on there trail 2 minutes later. Anyone know of a feral dog population in the Hocking Hills? These suckers looked like light colored dingos and didn't have collars. Didn't come close enough for a shot and I'm a little uncomfortable shooting domestic dogs.


----------



## stonefly71

There are wild dogs all over the hills and up around Rushville area.My dad told me of a time him and my grandpa got ran up a tree by a pack of wild dogs.And I just heard the other day while dropping my little girl off at preschool of a guy getting chased by a pack of wild dogs someplace up my way.he was out fixing fence on his farm.Woman said he now carries gun while picking his crops.


----------



## mathews_rage

Man netfan sounds like a great experience. Other than just being fortunate to see a big ghost, I would just be happy he feels safe enough there. On a 100 acre tract it's really easy to knock him nocturnal or off the property. If there's a door or window on that barn, or a spot you could brush something in on that fence. I bet he doesn't like touching the fence lol, so there's probably a pinch or corner he hangs by. He is using that spot because he feels safe to lay there and watch predators. One wrong move and he's gone this year. I wouldn't expect him to lay there anymore this year since is getting late but could come to scent check the place. Good luck, those ghost are unreal to pattern.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Had one being chased in the dark by me just after i got set, hunt was cut short at about 8:45 with the landowner cutting firewoods within 150 yards... drove to another close spot which is usually a doe spot and not much good buck quality here to try and salvage the morning....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathews_rage

I slept in today, and watched does feed around 8 at the house. So I decided to hit my stand at 830 and its been dead since. The buck activity is mostly young guys but I haven't seen a buck today. Still going to try this week, don't have a a chance at a mature one when your working.


----------



## helix33

2X_LUNG said:


> This one was killed in Auglaize county a few days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

Looks like there is a front with rain and snow mix during the beginning of gun season next week, that'll get some big boys up, I just wish it would hit towards the end of this week so I could get a shot with the stick and string.


----------



## Outback Man

Ashland County-absolutely dead this morning. Hardly even any squirrels.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

3 bucks this morning on the farm, all shooters. 0645 (8 pt), 0845 (8 pt), 0936 (140 class 10 pt)... No does. 10 pt fed for 20 mins at 65 yards and then went back to the pines and thick brush. Still waiting.......


----------



## kline4303

It has been best for me from Nov 13th on... Pics of 140 plus inch deer on camera and cruising from the stand.. Watched a stud breed a doe today after 10am and continued to dog her all around the property. NW Ohio Seneca /Sandusky counties


----------



## hdrking2003

kline4303 said:


> It has been best for me from Nov 13th on... Pics of 140 plus inch deer on camera and cruising from the stand.. *Watched a stud breed a doe today after 10am and continued to dog her all around the property.* NW Ohio Seneca /Sandusky counties


Sometimes its just that good! lol


----------



## hdrking2003

whitetailbowman said:


> View attachment 1524796
> Has anyone seen this deer?! Supposedly killed north of Zanesville by Rick Krueter from the tv show Beyond the Hunt! Supposed to green score 214!!!!! what a brute! any one have any more info?


Here is a little more info that I found on their website which linked me to their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/BeyondTheHuntTV . Whitetail Outfitters of Ohio is where he shot it, I'll have to research where they are. Congrats to Rick, what a giant!


----------



## hdrking2003

Sorry to keep posting but since I heard this wasnt far from my neck of the woods I had to find out more info. It happened within a 30 min drive of where I hunt, very close to home!!!

"We have over 6000 acres leased in Licking, Muskingum and Coshocton counties here in Ohio. These are the three top trophy deer (140+ class) counties in the State of Ohio. Our leases are on the highest quality private land that is a mixture of hardwoods, corn, soybean, and alfalfa fields. Our deer and turkey have plenty to eat. We have no fences; all our hunting is fair chase. In the summer time, we film groups of 5 to 6 Pope and Young bucks feeding together in our fields. This area is known for it's non-typical deer. We offer quality, fully guided whitetail and semi-guided turkey hunts. Home cooked meals and lodging are included in the fees for the whitetail hunts. Meals and lodging are not available at this time for turkey hunts. We also provide transportation to and from the Columbus Airport. THERE ARE NO ADDITIONAL TROPHY FEES."


----------



## Deerslayer 28

My buddy saw 6 bucks this am and 2 does together. All bucks were cruising he said, 5 small, 1 shooter 8pt. Going out tomorrow am, friday am, sat am and sat pm.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

I only saw two dink bucks yesterday. Not a single deer today.


----------



## kline4303

Today after 10am - (camera didnt time stamp for some reason). Had him at 15 yards om the ground but it didnt work out, Its still on!


----------



## mathews_rage

Finally got to see an older buck this evening. Probably about 140" 10pt, by himself and just got out of his bed around 4.


----------



## Reaper15

Love is in the air tonight here in New London. Real musty smell and I saw three bucks in the back yard two where fighting and the third was trailing a doe that was in the side yard.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Boy this thread has died quick. Rut is over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLan

2X_LUNG said:


> Boy this thread has died quick. Rut is over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I'd say it's because people have had a hard time getting onto the site.


----------



## nelliott

Had around 12 does in the field at day break and solid 150" 10 chasing a couple of them grunting non stop. Also just now had a smaller 8 chasing a doe just inside the woods. Actions pretty hot today. Seneca Co.


sent via smoke signal


----------



## mathews_rage

Yea website was down yesterday, but it was really slow. Did smell a hot doe walk past my stand but nothing behind her yesterday morning. I got skunked last night, real slow lately.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I saw a spike yesterday morning and didn't see anything last night in Licking county. Good luck to the guys and gals out this morning. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## helix33

I had a giant 180+ run across the road in front of me yesterday at 11:55 am. He was hot on a doe. My brother said the woods exploded yesterday morning with multiple mature bucks chasing and trolling. This was in Ross county.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathews_rage

Just saw a stud 150 from the distance on a stroll. Heading toward another stand, going to try there this evening.


----------



## lennyzrx

I'll know more in the AM tomorrow. Friends up here say it's died off. A buddy called and said he'd seen plenty of Doe's with no Buck's to be seen. he hunted all day tuesday of this week.

got company up here today and can't hunt. I'll just eat all day I guess!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Happy thanksgiving to you all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone as well. Wish my Turkey had antlers but I have much to be thankful for. 37 days of vacation from the military to spend the entire November home from Germany! Go Bucks, kick Michigan's butt! Coincidentally I am in Ypsilanti, Michigan which borders Ann Arbor visiting family (all die hard Bucks fans) but will head back to Athens County on Saturday morning. Hitting the tree and will miss the game but will have it recorded for night time. Dont eat to much ya'll, remember those tree stands have weight limits! Ha.


----------



## mathews_rage

Anyone see any action the past two days? Happy thanksgiving yall


----------



## czeger

nothing this morning in morrow county checked a camera a lot of bucks still showing up including a 150 10 pt yesterday at 7:15 am 40 yards from my stand buddy shot a nice buck over a doe decoy this morning


----------



## Regohio

Happy Turkey Day...Can't wait for sun up Monday Morning!


----------



## stonefly71

Saw 3 does this morn and that was it.Found a new place to sit here in a few hours.Heading back out around 2:30 p.m. Happy Turkey day to all.Heard a few turkeys this morning.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Had about 5 does in the field this morning with a small 6 and a spike chasing one in south western ohio. Have about two 150 160 in 8pt and 10pt on camera still at 10:30 11:00 in the mornings and 5 at night just cant seem to pick the right morning in that stand and dont want to put to much pressure on them.


----------



## mathews_rage

The rut is kicking, I saw a few bucks today and all still interested. Lots of chances still available before the opener on Monday


----------



## shortstick28

Buddy hit a good one tonight battery went dead on light they're charging now and going back in an hour. Chance of rain tonight hope they find him soon. Good blood but has went about 400 yds so far


----------



## 2X_LUNG

shortstick28 said:


> Buddy hit a good one tonight battery went dead on light they're charging now and going back in an hour. Chance of rain tonight hope they find him soon. Good blood but has went about 400 yds so far


How bad did it hurt his car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Man I bet they're movin today, the BP dropped way below 30! Look out! I wish I was in the woods and not in this line waiting to buy this climber! Oh we'll it'll be worth it in the end. Good luck to the long weekend hunters, get er done if you can before gun season!


----------



## shortstick28

2X_LUNG said:


> How bad did it hurt his car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure he will be posting pics soon. Found him about 30-45 mins after I posted last night.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

highlandcounty said:


> I will have to contact the boy who shot it, i knew him when he went to school with my g/f a few years back. I didnt even realize who it was, i was sent the text from my brother in law it is his cousin so I will get more info on it. All i really know right now it was killed around rocky fork lake last week, the night i posted it. And that it was 22 points .


Thanks for checking! That buck deserves to have his story told! lol


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Saw 5 bucks and 7 does this morning in Licking county. All of the bucks were smaller and chasing does through the fields. All were out of range but still a great morning. Oh and had an owl land on a branch 2 feet from me, almost made me test my HSS harness cause it scared the you know what out of me.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

shortstick28 said:


> I'm sure he will be posting pics soon. Found him about 30-45 mins after I posted last night.


Where???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Off to Warren County here shortly for the first time in almost two weeks. I don't care if its the rut or the temps but I sure hope something has them moving today.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Good luck!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelliott

Been driving around all night and haven't seen any moving or out feeding. Good luck to those who make it out today!

sent via smoke signal


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm still driving around n not much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelliott

Yup got 12 hours to drive around up here  3 to go.

sent via smoke signal


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Me too. Been at it since 2000 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelliott

What county you in?

sent via smoke signal


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Auglaize. It's dead!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelliott

Ya same here. Sometimes its a good thing so I'm not going to jinx it. 

sent via smoke signal


----------



## Timinator

Getting ready to go out now. Temp here in Western Montgomery County is 26.5 degrees and BP is 30.18.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Brrr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurface

Out now in Franklin County , cold and wind blowing about 15 mph out of the wnw . Hopefully they get up and moving ? 


Down 4 The Count Outdoors


----------



## mathews_rage

Scouted yesterday evening and does were herding up at winter sources of food, then bedding early for the night. Slept in because of that and I assume it will be a half hour or so until they get up because the front that came in yesterday. Should be a good movemment day with colder temps.


----------



## GTO63

I have a doe tag to fill, heading out about 1:00 this afternoon, going to Morrow County to hunt


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

hunted thanks giving morning and saw 3 does and heard 2 bucks grunting and chasing been at work since....belmont county


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Went our Thanksgiving morning and afternoon. Nothing in range but a 3 point. Saw a bunch of does in field just picked the wrong stand. Afternoon hunt was exciting and upsetting. About 430 saw a monster coyote run by never stopped then about 450 had two does come out. All I wanted to do was fill the doe tag and what walks about behind them but a good 130 140 8 point. Real long tines. He stood about 45 yards away but I already killed my buck November 9 so I was just hoping he could work a doe into range. Nope here comes the neighbors dog running through and they take off. Next time the dog is dead. Good luck all and stay warm


----------



## nstrut

I had a big nine dogging two does in a corn field this morning.

When they finally reached the woods, they used the trail that I can shoot behind me but hit my shooting lanes
running at about Mach 1, so I really never had a chance.

The two does later came back and bedded twenty yards under my stand. I thought I was in the money then, but Mr. Big never showed again.

Cold morning and bitter with the 15-20MPH wind. If you're going out tonight, dress warmly. I'll be out there. Good luck!


----------



## Outback Man

One group of three does showed themselves twice this morning but dead since 8. Would have thought these temps would produce a little more movement.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Just got back to the truck for a sandwich. I had a busted up eight pointer come running my way because someone across the creek on another farm was shooting at something or sighting in. This was around 8 or so. Only saw two does later and nothing following them. Slow morning for sure. This was Eastern Brown County.


----------



## BIG T28

2 small bucks working scrapes at 8 and 9 only thing I saw.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Hunted 3 hours this am, didn't see an single deer. My buddy saw a lone doe at 50 yards. Dads hunted 9 times in a row without a deer sighting. SAD! Deer numbers are down this year big time!!! DNR has killed our deer numbers here in butler county. 4 deer per year for 4 years now


----------



## jpmcd

they know when gun starts, they're getting ready early


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Hunted 3 hours this am, didn't see an single deer. My buddy saw a lone doe at 50 yards. Dads hunted 9 times in a row without a deer sighting. SAD! Deer numbers are down this year big time!!! DNR has killed our deer numbers here in butler county. 4 deer per year for 4 years now


Diasagree i have seen lots more deer this thsn past several!


----------



## snoodcrusher

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Hunted 3 hours this am, didn't see an single deer. My buddy saw a lone doe at 50 yards. Dads hunted 9 times in a row without a deer sighting. SAD! Deer numbers are down this year big time!!! DNR has killed our deer numbers here in butler county. 4 deer per year for 4 years now


I agree. I've spent a few days on stand in SE Ohio this year without seeing a single deer. Deer numbers are way down where I hunt.


----------



## nurface

Been sitting since this am , seen 1 mature doe about 8:30 am and nothing since ? Thought with the colder temps that they would be on the move but them again obviously not ? It's been a long long day here in Franklin County 


Down 4 The Count Outdoors


----------



## kebees4

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Hunted 3 hours this am, didn't see an single deer. My buddy saw a lone doe at 50 yards. Dads hunted 9 times in a row without a deer sighting. SAD! Deer numbers are down this year big time!!! DNR has killed our deer numbers here in butler county. 4 deer per year for 4 years now


DNR didn't kill them. Hunters that shoot too many did it. 
Just because it is leagal to shoot 4 doesnt mean you have too.


----------



## nurface

kebees4 said:


> DNR didn't kill them. Hunters that shoot too many did it.
> Just because it is leagal to shoot 4 doesnt mean you have too.


True ! 


Down 4 The Count Outdoors


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

just because you can buy that many tags don't mean you have to fill all of them .


----------



## lennyzrx

dang cold and breezy this evening! 0, nada ,zilch! cold toes!

rut is long gone up here in lorain co.


----------



## GTO63

Hunted Morrow County tonight, took my climber and climbed the thickest part of the woods just out side the bedding area, didnt see one deer!


----------



## shortstick28

2X_LUNG said:


> Where???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marion county not sure why he hasn't posted picks yet nice buck.


----------



## wasp

I didn't hunt this morning but I drove past a big cut corn field and way out in the middle there was a group of deer. I had my binos with me and saw that there was a BIG typical 10-point with an honest 22"+ inside spread, guarding a doe off to one side. There were 7 other BUCKS of all ages hanging about 30 yards off, hoping to get in on some of the action. Whenever one would head in the direction of the doe, the big buck would run them off. I watched them for about 10 minutes and they didn't appear to be in a hurry to leave even though it was almost 2 hours after daylight, and they were a good 400 yards from any woods. A wild sight. This was in southeast Ohio, by the way.


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County-Only saw one deer from 1PM-dark and it was at 4:15...big shooter 10 pt. came out of the bedding area and was trotting across a big open cut beanfield. I threw the kitchen sink of calls at him and he didn't like it and turned and ran away from me (was 150-200 yds. away to start.) Weird thing is this is the same buck I saw bed a down in this beanfield 3 weeks ago in a small uncut patch of beans and fight off 2-5 other bucks. When he ran across the field he stopped at the exact spot she bedded down and stuck his head into the ground...not browsing, more like a freaking ostrich. He stayed there like that for at least a minute and closer to two and then ran directly where some people had been, and still were, shooting guns like world war 3 for 3+ hours...Looks like the 15-17 was on fire w/great buck activity and a possible booner out at 11AM on cam. Wish I could have been in the woods those days, cause most of the pics are on a scrape line just 50 yds. from my stand and the scrape line runs 20 yds. from my stand.

Can't remember if I posted earlier or not, but only one group of three does this morning...not close enough for any shots though.


----------



## wildcatter109

Here we go again just because you aint seeing deer they are gone??? I have been seeing 4 to 10 most days, and Tuesday night I saw 2 on an adjacent property, and 4 that went by my other stand, 100 yards from the one I was in. I haven't seen a deer since, but I assure those deer I saw Tuesday night are still there along with other deer, they just aint movin, every year they go nocturnal late season after the rut, in a week or two we will have another big bunch come into second estrus and we will have a chance to score again, till then without pressure they will probably hold tight conserve energy for the winter months and mainly move late nights. It's been that way for the over 50 years I been hunting them.


----------



## 9 point

It is dnrs fault, it is the guys that think they have to fill every tag. It is all the damage permits they hand out like candy in october. Few more years of this and it will be. Man i havent seen a deer in 3 hunts.


----------



## JB13

Hunted hocking county this morning, seeing plenty of fresh scrapes, one right below my stand looked like it was hit within the last day, but for the first time ever in this spot I seen not a deer one. Back at it again this afternoon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxcat

wildcatter109 said:


> they just aint movin, every year they go nocturnal late season after the rut, in a week or two we will have another big bunch come into second estrus and we will have a chance to score again, till then without pressure they will probably hold tight conserve energy for the winter months and mainly move late nights. It's been that way for the over 50 years I been hunting them.


Check. :thumbs_up


----------



## 4thDiv0302

Cuyahoga County Update: Saw a massive 10-pointer, probably 4+ years and 170ish, cruising at 6am this morning. Down the sidewalk on Detroit Avenue in front of RR High School. You've got to be kidding me! Wanted to take a pic but my windows were frozen shut. Which brings me to where I was actually driving to hunt...

Lorain County Update: Haven't seen anything in a week. Went out Thanksgiving morning, called in a coyote and shot him. Other than that, nothing's moving but geese. Hunted PM Friday, AM Saturday, AM/PM today, didn't see a single deer. Last spotted were two does that came in last Sunday night. I've tried scent drags, rattling, decoys... nothing.

Really don't want to end up with tag soup this year. While I'm far from an expert and my wife's already ready to kill me for how much time I've spent in the stand this year, I was seeing some chasing in the Metroparks before Sandy rolled us for a week, and I'm wondering if between a crushing storm and a sorta-Indian summer that pretty much went 'til this past week, the main rut got thrown a bit. It still sucks that I'm on private land finally and all the crops are mowed, so I've been seeing the same couple resident does and nothing else because the food sources all got harvested. So hoping a strong second breeding period gets deer on the move.


----------



## GTO63

Went out tonight trying to fill my last Antler less tag which expires tonight, seen 3 does shot one at 12 yards from a blind. will make some fine eating.
Hunted Licking County


----------



## cwcamographics

Its not my best or even close. Decent mass and time length. Lacks alot on the width. Only saw from the side and of course forgot my binos in my wife's vehicle. Oh well time to shoot some water fowl!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Good buck. Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerslayer 28

9 point said:


> It is dnrs fault, it is the guys that think they have to fill every tag. It is all the damage permits they hand out like candy in october. Few more years of this and it will be. Man i havent seen a deer in 3 hunts.


IT IS DNR'S FAULT!! That's my point exactly!! DNR has to be smart enough to know that 90% of hunters will fill every tag in their pocket!! It's up to them to limit the idiots doing this every year!! Not going off on you, just saying, that's my point. Then another thing is the stupid 2 more days of gun season. The weekend warriors get 2 more days to lessen the deer numbers and shoot a dink buck on what they call their last weekend of hunting season.

PS: I've been hunting for 17 years and I'm 32 years old so I'm not a beginner just complaining. Never once complained until this year! Mark my words, another year of this and Ohio will fall way down the charts on quality and quantity. I feel blessed to have shot a 148" deer this year on Oct 14th. He was 1 of only 8 deer I've had in bow range all year. Hunted over 20 times so far.


----------



## mathews_rage

Out here on private ground it's been real quiet. I like it for a change from 6 years ago. I thought I forgot my release but remembered I don't need one with the ole TC


----------



## snoodcrusher

I saw 9 does and a young, 110" 8pt which I passed. Hunted public ground in Vinton co.


----------



## BLan

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Then another thing is the stupid 2 more days of gun season. The weekend warriors get 2 more days to lessen the deer numbers and shoot a dink buck on what they call their last weekend of hunting season.


Weekend warriors put more money in peoples coffers than bowhunters do all year. Get off your high horse and pull your head out of the clouds.


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County Sunday...Single do around 7:30, group of 4 does around 8AM, three separate small bucks between 8:30-9:30am, and then a button buck bedded down 34 yds. from me for several hours.

Check cams on way out and it looks like 11/14-11/17 had massive buck movements and a good portion of it was during daylight...showed me that a monster 160"+ 10 pt. walked 20 yds. in front of one of my stands at 11:52am...it's too bad I was in a stand on the opposite corner of the wood lot that day....man this dude has some mass...all the way out and into his G3s...he's awesome...hopefully I'll get a crack at him still...saw bucks standing in the middle of open fields around noon on the way home that day too...


----------



## Bjsaleen

I'm planning on hunting in the morning and just want to clear up something up before I go. The $15 antler less tags are not valid past the 25th EXCEPT in urban units?? Correct ??? So this means because I hunt in urban units my doe tag is still valid?


----------



## Bjsaleen

Sorry forgot to mention I live in zone c in ohio


----------



## irishhacker

yes...good till Feb 3rd

sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## dirt_diver

I just got back from a nice long trip to the in-laws in SW Michigan. I hunted with my father in law for 4 solid days, and saw 2 deer. 2. Same total for my whole trip until today when I was driving back through Indiana, where I saw a group of 5 about noon in the middle of a field eating. Michigan got hammered by blue tongue or something, their numbers are WAY WAY WAY down. My brother in laws place is out off a dirt road and travel to and from requires use of roads that you should be seeing tons of eye shine and hitting the brakes frequently, and there was zero eye shine in any field. Its really sad, every year I've been visiting them up there, I've seen tons of deer and it's disappointing. Hopefully they limit their tags next year so the population has a chance to recover.

I did get out tonight in Preble, east edge of Eaton area. Shot a button buck all by himself at 191 yards. Prone, shooting off my backpack. Love that Accura. However, my face hurts. Scope bite. Don't get that pain with the Mathews...

Button buck was only deer I saw tonight, and I haven't seen any does herded up or anything, but I also haven't been out around here since last Monday...


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

I went back up and hunted the Thursday-Sunday Morning this past week. No Buck sightings only does and fawns. That was my last trip up for 2012. Good Luck guys. This was private land in Muskingum co.


----------



## BLan

Hunted yesterday and saw at least 12 does throughout the day, but no bucks. Surprisingly, there weren't that many shots to be heard in the area around our farm.


----------



## mathews_rage

Rut is still going on, I have found so many scrapes and bucks are still chasing some. Just have to be lucky that a hot doe is nearby. Saw a nice 130 8pt chase a coyote through the woods, 1st time I've witnessed that. I'm not sure if he was defending himself or if the buck was pushing th yote off of the does he was after. Very cool sighting, I couldn't get a shot on the yote but I was hoping he chased him by me or gored him infront of me.


----------



## 4thDiv0302

BLan said:


> Weekend warriors put more money in peoples coffers than bowhunters do all year. Get off your high horse and pull your head out of the clouds.


I'd love to be a not-weekend warrior if somebody wants to pay me to be out of work and take archery more seriously.

That said, I can sympathize with deerslayer - as noted, I'm on a micro-parcel in Lorain. While it's better than driving 2 hours to less-pressured public land that I know well in Ashtabula, it's not chock full of opportunities. I've been out a couple dozen times and had maybe 5 shooting opportunities, and none on the buck I want during shooting light. But I really don't think an extra weekend of post-rut shotgun is influencing that much.


----------



## M.Magis

9 point said:


> It is dnrs fault, it is the guys that think they have to fill every tag. It is all the damage permits they hand out like candy in october. Few more years of this and it will be. Man i havent seen a deer in 3 hunts.





Deerslayer 28 said:


> IT IS DNR'S FAULT!! That's my point exactly!! DNR has to be smart enough to know that 90% of hunters will fill every tag in their pocket!! It's up to them to limit the idiots doing this every year!! Not going off on you, just saying, that's my point. Then another thing is the stupid 2 more days of gun season. The weekend warriors get 2 more days to lessen the deer numbers and shoot a dink buck on what they call their last weekend of hunting season.
> 
> PS: I've been hunting for 17 years and I'm 32 years old so I'm not a beginner just complaining. Never once complained until this year! Mark my words, another year of this and Ohio will fall way down the charts on quality and quantity. I feel blessed to have shot a 148" deer this year on Oct 14th. He was 1 of only 8 deer I've had in bow range all year. Hunted over 20 times so far.



You guys need some cheese? 
For each person that whines and complains that there aren’t enough deer, there are 5 of us that disagree. You paint the whole state with one color, and ignore the fact that there can be big differences in deer densities from one mile to the next. Seeing less deer the last few years? Have food sources changed? What are the odds that some neighbor(s) have set up feeders, whether they hunt or not. People everywhere are planting food plots these days, and all of this changes deer movements if you don’t keep up. 
Not to mention, when you make an argument you should use actual facts. Making things up makes it sound even more like whining. Very, very few people fill every tag available. In fact, I’m not sure I know one person who has ever filled even half of the available tags, let alone all of them. And the crop damage permits are not given out “like candy”, and certainly not in October? Heck, they expire in mid September. Like I said, facts.


----------



## preyquester

the DNR is doing a great job ,guess some don't remember when we had a lottery sys for a deer tag i got a tag every 2-3 years...then we went to one o t c. now look what we have ..we have tons of deer.lots more than farmers, ins co & citys want. columbus oh airport slauthers 100's every year.last year the day after season we counted over 100 deer in richland co. (most around the lake) i didnt take a deer this year down in my back & could only get 2-3 hundard ft from the truck still had deer 15 yds (i was on the ground) public land.... i have 3 buds that got 6ea. so if you dont see deer don't put it on the DNR.... ok i'll put the soap box up now.


----------



## gatorbait42

My local news paper had an article in today's issue saying the deer kill so far this year is up 26%. Numbers might be down in certain areas but the Numbers don't lie.


----------



## hdrking2003

Deerslayer 28 said:


> IT IS DNR'S FAULT!! That's my point exactly!! DNR has to be smart enough to know that 90% of hunters will fill every tag in their pocket!! It's up to them to limit the idiots doing this every year!! Not going off on you, just saying, that's my point. Then another thing is the stupid 2 more days of gun season. The weekend warriors get 2 more days to lessen the deer numbers and shoot a dink buck on what they call their last weekend of hunting season.
> 
> PS: I've been hunting for 17 years and I'm 32 years old so I'm not a beginner just complaining. Never once complained until this year! Mark my words, another year of this and Ohio will fall way down the charts on quality and quantity. I feel blessed to have shot a 148" deer this year on Oct 14th. He was 1 of only 8 deer I've had in bow range all year. Hunted over 20 times so far.


I know a loooooooot of hunters from all over the state and I would say that at least 90% of them(including myself) will take 3 deer or less every year. By then either the freezer is full or they are just tired of sitting in the stand. I am sure there are those that "have to tag completely out" every year, for whatever reason, but I feel that you will see that is few and far between. Plus as said earlier the state is showing a 26% increase in #'s harvested so far through bow season and a 24% increase through the first day of gun season so the deer are definitely out there somewhere. That's actually a very signifigant jump in one year.


----------



## kebees4

My 16 year old twin boys have taken 5 deer this year and one was a trophy deer we have had on camera for past 2 seasons. I haven't shot anything but have had probably 30 or more opertunites. The deer are there to be had. Just need to figure them out. By the way when I began hunting them many years ago you had to draw a doe permit to shoot a doe. I hunted some years and only saw a deer or two all season so ODNR has done a good job.


----------



## dirt_diver

Not to continue with the thread hijack.... But I think ODNR has done a good job. I've not been at this as long as most of you. I wasn't raised hunting, and only got into the sport after I got married, so I've only been hunting for about 7 years and bow hunting for 2. I appreciate having the opportunity to take 4 deer in Preble even though I didn't fill my archery only tags. I really appreciate the chance to take 2 during gun season this year. Only being able to take one during gun season for the past however many years here is kind of anti climactic. I don't get the opportunity to travel to the other zones much so I do what I can close to home.

Like I said, I think they're doing a good job, and I'm seeing deer around here, just not big bucks. Like my father in law told me: "I don't eat antlers..."


----------



## apollo610

Just a side note to add to the increase in deer being taken the first couple days of shotgun season, remember last year the first day or two were really crappy rainy days. I am sure that slowed things dramatically as guys were not out in the numbers they were the first couple days this week with the weather being near perfect.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

M.Magis said:


> You guys need some cheese?
> For each person that whines and complains that there aren’t enough deer, there are 5 of us that disagree. You paint the whole state with one color, and ignore the fact that there can be big differences in deer densities from one mile to the next. Seeing less deer the last few years? Have food sources changed? What are the odds that some neighbor(s) have set up feeders, whether they hunt or not. People everywhere are planting food plots these days, and all of this changes deer movements if you don’t keep up.
> Not to mention, when you make an argument you should use actual facts. Making things up makes it sound even more like whining. Very, very few people fill every tag available. In fact, I’m not sure I know one person who has ever filled even half of the available tags, let alone all of them. And the crop damage permits are not given out “like candy”, and certainly not in October? Heck, they expire in mid September. Like I said, facts.


UMMMMMMMMMMMMMM OK. Anyways back to what this thread is about. My buddy saw 4 bucks this a.m. and one of them was over 140". 3 does also


----------



## Deerslayer 28

gatorbait42 said:


> My local news paper had an article in today's issue saying the deer kill so far this year is up 26%. Numbers might be down in certain areas but the Numbers don't lie.


Do you remember last gun season? It was raining and warm my man! Numbers don't lie.............LOL...............I love when people say that!


----------



## dirt_diver

I got out tonight for a little bit, same spot I killed my button buck from Monday night. Saw nothing. There hasn't been anyone hunting this area since Tuesday morning when my buddy whiffed on a doe at 200 yards. I don't know where they are, but I believe from things I'm hearing from my family that the does around here are herded up now. My folks had a group of 5 in their front yard the other day and my uncle, whose farm I hunt, saw 3 yearlings this morning in his field. That's whats happening around me anyway, in Preble.


----------



## mathews_rage

Well my season is over guys, but Ill keep ya updated. Here is the buck I was after all season, what a ride, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1900271. I saw some chasin too by some 2.5 yr olds.


----------



## 4thDiv0302

mathews_rage said:


> Well my season is over guys, but Ill keep ya updated. Here is the buck I was after all season, what a ride, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1900271. I saw some chasin too by some 2.5 yr olds.


That is an AWESOME deer! What a chase too. You've given me some faith that I'll see the big guy who was running around earlier this season yet... if I could only use a darn firearm he'd already be down...


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Looks like some does are coming into heat. Bucks were cruising/chasing today. My buddy missed a big 10 @ 35 yds with a gun! LOL


----------



## gatorbait42

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Do you remember last gun season? It was raining and warm my man! Numbers don't lie.............LOL...............I love when people say that!


That's for the entire season,not just the gun week my man!


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Well my season is over guys, but Ill keep ya updated. Here is the buck I was after all season, what a ride, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1900271. I saw some chasin too by some 2.5 yr olds.


That's great buck congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathews_rage

helix33 said:


> That's great buck congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man, if it wasn't for you and the other guys on here I would of quit a long time ago when everyone said the breeding was over. Thanks everyone, this has been a great year since I was able to also get my buddy on a nice buck this evening. He said he was grunting and after a doe. His tarsal gland was dripping wet and stunk worst than my buck. Heating up for sure again.


----------



## helix33

Glad you didn't, cause It's a marathon!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## judychop

super buck brother, this is an awesome thread, i sent helix a pm right before archery opened hoping he would run this thread again this year, its just as good of a time jumpin on here and checkin out everybodys bucks and hearin how the rut is heating up all across ohio, as it is climbing into a tree stand, alot warmer to some days...lol


----------



## J Whittington

sat with my wife as she hunted wayne national near ironton. seen 1 poodle sized doe at 3:15 today. Deer seemed to be really pressured from gun season-drive tatics. Can called 20-30 minutes but obviously no response. 50% chance of rain beginning tomarrow eve. hopefully that will get some bucks traveling tomarrow, hope a 2nd rut gets going. She has sat a lot of hrs in the stand this year, hope she gets a shot at a decent buck. Hunting all day tomarrow


----------



## BLan

I know it's not rut related, but yesterday morning while sitting in our two man stand in Champaign county my daughter and I listened to a gobbler, about 100 yards off, having the time of his life. judging by the sound I'd say he got to within 50-60 yards behind us in the CRP field. My daughter has an app on her phone of turkey calls, and while I know one can't use them while hunting turkey's, there is no fall turkey season in our county so she hit the assembly call and yelped him a couple of time and set his world on fire. It never got to the point where he committed and came fully into us, but it was a fun time.


----------



## mathews_rage

Here is my buddys great buck that I named Browser. As you can see why, right brow is over 7" long and left is over 5" and loads of mass. He was in rut mode, he said he heard some loud grunting and very interested on a doe. He was tickled pink lol.


----------



## Dylanbigbucks

Yesterday morning before daylight I heard grunting, and I could hear deer running around and could see a buck chasing a doe on the ridgeline.


----------



## mathews_rage

The second rut is in full swing, I have seen two bucks over 130 out in the last two hours.


----------



## J Whittington

Seen nothing this morning. Sat in rain till 12:15


----------



## 4thDiv0302

"Lot" of movement tonight - meaning I saw two deer, but that's two more than I've seen in two weeks. Unfortunately the farmers 100 yards from my stand decided to come out. Doe refused to come in any closer, tried to stalk in and spooked her at about 50 yards in thick brush as she was munching in a field.

After she runs off right, I get back into my stand, and right about 5:10 a decent sized deer is beelining at me. I couldn't make out antlers and the neck wasn't that thick, but the way it was moving, wouldn't have been surprised if it was a buck cruising. Moving in the chest-high stuff right on the edge of this field. Farmers just across the property line still moving around - deer stops, stares at them for 20-30 seconds, then about faces and runs back the way it came.

So, in my disappointment, I need to booze it up now. But I can confirm that the deer are moving in NE OH.


----------



## dirt_diver

My wife got sick, so that threw a wrench in to my hunting plans over the weekend. We've got a 10 month old and she's a handful, so I got to spend some quality time with her... I did get out Saturday afternoon, but saw zero deer. I was on a farm NE of Camden (Preble). I did have someone on another property, not sure how far away, empty several 30rd mags in his AR. That was nice of him.

Didn't hunt Sunday, feeling puny after the wifey's been sick for 3 days. Perhaps I'll get out some this weekend with the ol' SQ2 and see what happens. I'm effectively out of vacation and pto, so it's all work for me until the holidays and our shutdown at the end of the year. Hope you guys continue to whack em!


----------



## HUNTorFISH

monday of gun season i had the dominant buck of the woods locked down on a doe. i had never seen this buck before. but i watched him run off 2 young bucks fighting and 2 other good bucks before he was close enough. i shot him with the muzzleloader, but he was still rutting. stunk like the rut and to have ran off 4 other bucks his doe was still hot and he wasn't leaving her until i dropped him.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Rut must be over?!! Dead thread now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews_rage

Nope not even close. I saw a nice bachleor group on a doe yesterday evening. I couldn't decide if they were grouped up on a doe but the biggest one was sure not happy with them all close to the group of does.

Then this morning I went out at first light for half hour or so, to hunt coyotes. A young 2.5 8 was chasing 3 does around. I think a couple of the does in that area are now in heat.


----------



## hdrking2003

Just need another thread that reads "Ohio 2nd Rut Update Board"


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> Just need another thread that reads "Ohio 2nd Rut Update Board"


Like I've said for years, the rut is an event that lasts for months throughout it's different phases and not a week or two like most guys think. It's a marathon and all it takes is one hot doe to change your season.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathews_rage

Kinda late for the second rut board, I honestly think the 2nd rut kicked off at the end of gun season. Found my first antler yesterday, not a shed though. A buck broke off a small 8 pt side in a fight and I found it. He broke it between the brow and the bases, on the main beam.


----------



## helix33

Yes but the so called 2nd rut is just a phase of "The Rut" hence the title the Ohio Rut Update Board Lol


----------



## tazzpilot

I miss November already. Hunting is slooooooooooooow.


----------



## irishhacker

all grouped up in preble county...saw 9 does..2 yearlings and 2 bucks tonight ...did not make it to my stand before dark 

sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## hagan525

Kicked up a group of 8 yesterday and seen a few solos also in clermont county


Athens staff shooter


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I believe it is up to the individual hunter to assist the DNR in the management of the deer herd. Personally I have passed on every deer this year bow hunting looking for that monster trophy. While I consume venison and had many opportunities to kill numerous deer while home on vacation from Germany I chose to pass. I will get to come home again on Dec 29th for 7 days and will spend at least 5 of them bow hunting once again in the hopes of adding to my wall. Just because the DNR provides the opportunity to purchase 6 deer tags doesnt mean an individual has to buy them. I say this in the hopes that those who do are purchasing tags and harvesting deer for consumption by either themselves or for donation to Hunters For The Hungry. If I am fortunate to kill a deer in late December it will be donated to those who are less fortunate than I.

This said. I give thanks daily that I can still climb a tree, shoot a bow and experience all that the woods in the GREAT STATE of OHIO have to offer.

Just my thoughts.....................................


----------



## stonefly71

Saw 2 different buck in 2 fields about 6 miles apart this morn dogging does with nose to the ground.


----------



## hdrking2003

Saw the weirdest thing while doing some walking around the woods on Sunday. A Brand new scrape that was just made after the rains on Saturday eve. I mean this thing was FRESH, and it's half way through December...And I still can't seem to get a buck within range!!! No trickle rut my azz Charles Alsheimer!


----------



## fryguy519

I saw a big ten point sunday afternoon with his nose glued to the rear end of a doe.


----------



## nstrut

hdrking2003 said:


> Saw the weirdest thing while doing some walking around the woods on Sunday. A Brand new scrape that was just made after the rains on Saturday eve. I mean this thing was FRESH, and it's half way through December...And I still can't seem to get a buck within range!!! No trickle rut my azz Charles Alsheimer!


I have found three scrapes that have been being worked and they were all very fresh also.

The one was an existing scrape that had been torn up to 3ft X 3ft in diameter.

Not too sure what is going on, but there isn't anybody telling me that some of these bucks out there aren't still "feeling" it.

Maybe few and far between, but the sign doesn't lie. With that said, hunt the food. The sign may be fresh and look good,
but would be a big waste of time to set-up over in my opinion.


----------



## 410gage

Bucks, like young males everywhere, are always "feeling it"! But I believe quite a few early dropped doe fawns have come into estrus. And that gets the boys wound up again.


----------



## helix33

The reason this is occuring has nothing to do with a trickel rut. The rut last months throughout it's various stages not a week or 10 days like everyone seems to think. It's a marathon not a sprint.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cfred70

Anyone been out the past couple days? Any movement?


----------



## chaded

helix33 said:


> The reason this is occuring has nothing to do with a trickel rut. The rut last months throughout it's various stages not a week or 10 days like everyone seems to think. It's a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2



I agree.


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw a P&Y 8 point chasing a small doe last Saturday morning, she was obviously "in".


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> The reason this is occuring has nothing to do with a trickel rut. *The rut last months throughout it's various stages not a week or 10 days like everyone seems to think. It's a marathon not a sprint.*
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Well to me that sums up a "trickle rut" to a T. A little rutting here and little rutting there all the way through the season with no aparent rut "expolsion".


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Well to me that sums up a "trickle rut" to a T. A little rutting here and little rutting there all the way through the season with no aparent rut "expolsion".


That is not at all what he is saying. If you want to call it a trickle rut in the sense that after the peak period the activity slowly dies down then yes. But there was certainly a rut "explosion" in my area this year. What he is saying that this is a different stage of the rut. Trickle rut from what I have seen described is basically a little here and there throughout the entire rut period. I have not seen that kind of rut activity, I seen a definite peak period. What he is addressing is the common belief that the peak period that we see is the rut and that is it. Rut goes on longer than this peak period. I could be wrong in his thinking but that is what I got from it.


----------



## hdrking2003

Although I agree that there are different stages, I must also go by what I have personally seen in the woods this year...a definite trickle if anything. Sure I saw a little activity here and there, all throughout this season, but there was never any type of peak it seemed, unless it all happened at night.


----------



## hdrking2003

I saw a buddy of mine this morning that I have not seen in a couple weeks and he just showed me some pics of a buck that his cousin shot the first day this year's gun season in eastern Knox County. Although I know it is not archery related and its a bit late, I still thought you guys and gals would like to have a look. Story is that Gary(the hunter) was in a stand dubbed "the tree house" due to the fact it is a big ol wood structure in the tree complete with a reclining type chair, a little cooking stove and a radio(quite the set up from what I hear). Well anyways Gary had just seen some does come through when he decided to light a cigarette. He took a couple puffs then looked down out of the "tree house" to see this monster standing right under the flippin tree! Well anyways Gary didn't waste any time and he put a slug straight down through his back and into his vitals, an instant kill. 28.5" inside spread!!! This is the only day that Gary hunted all year to that date. I have hunted every weekend since Sept 29th and several days through the week since then too...I have shot 2 does. Some people just have all of the luck, I would love to borrow his lucky horseshoe for a hunt or two! Congrats to him but I am super :greenwithenvy: The guy I know helped him skin it and took these pics, you can see the body hanging in the back right before processing. Enjoy!


----------



## ohiobucks

Another pic of that same buck:


----------



## helix33

What a monster!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathews_rage

WHOA thats crazy big for a main frame 9 pointer, 28.5 inside spread is nuts. This has been a slammer year for Ohio, for the guys that actually get to see the deer


----------



## hdrking2003

My buddy has a couple more pics of that buck from direclty overhead that his cousin took right before he shot him. Im gonna have to remember to get them if I see him in the morning.


----------



## helix33

Here's the link to the 2013 Thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2098146&p=1068252417#post1068252417


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Ok let me start yesterday evening a had a 160 inch 8 yes and 8 point come in by himself just grunting his head off could not get a shot the time was at 4:50 pm I'm not going to say the ruts on and blah blah but in Monroe county that's the first shooter I've seen all year this morning was dead to about 10 am had 3 yr old 8 come in but not big enough going out in an hour to try again


----------



## helix33

The 2015 Thread is now up and running. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2949570&highlight=Ohio+Rut+Update+Board


----------



## helix33

The 2016 thread is now up and running.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4242090


----------

